# Cannondale Prophet Biker im Forum?



## Giulia Spider (6. Mai 2010)

Mich würde mal intersssieren, wieviele Mitglieder im Forum ein Cannondale Prophet fahren. Ich würde diesen Thread gerne als Platform nutzen, um die "Propheten" zusammenzubringen und Informationen auszutauschen. 

Evtl. könnte man den Thread mit folgenden Angaben starten:

Modell (Prophet, SL, X oder MX)
Kauf von Rahmenkit oder Komplettbike
Aufbau (Teileliste)
Einsatzbereich
Bevorzugte Geometrieeinstellung (CC oder FR)
Rahmengröße
Bild
...

Ich denke, alles Weitere ergibt sich von selbst. Evtl. hat der ein oder andere Fragen, was die Kompatibilität von Anbauteilen betrifft. Ich denke, hier im Forum ist die Möglichkeit groß, schnell Tips und Tricks aus erster Hand zu bekommen. Mich persönlich haben zumindest einige von Euch schon mit hilfreichen Tips in anderen Threads versorgt.

Ich hoffe, auf eine Vielzahl von Beiträgen.


----------



## Giulia Spider (6. Mai 2010)

Na dann mache ich doch gleich mal den Anfang :

Fahre ein Prophet SL, Modelljahr 2006, jedoch erst 2009 beim Händler als Komplettbike (Prophet 700SL) in Rahmengröße L gekauft.

Fahre damit hauptsächlich Touren und leichte Trails, möchte mich aber etwas mehr in Richtung Freeride bewegen. Bislang kein Bikepark. Fahre hauptäschlich in CC-Stellung.

Habe eigentlich direkt nach dem Kauf erstmal die Bremsen getauscht. Drin waren Hayes Nine 160/160 - die fand ich ganz grausam und habe mir Magura Marta in 180/180 geholt. Damit bin ich bislang hochzufrieden. Außerdem kamen umgehend Nobby Nics in 2.25 drauf, da die ursprünglichen IRC ebenfalls schlimm waren. Und wenn man einmal anfängt, hört man nimmer auf. Mittlerweile wurden folgende Änderungen vorgenommen:

Sattel: aus optischen Gründen das Modell des 1000SL 
Federgabel: raus: Lefty Max 120 TPC, rein: Fox 32 Talas 140
Laufradsatz: raus: Lefty Si-Nabe mit Mavic XM117, rein: Hope ProII mit Syncros DS-32
Vorbau: raus: Cannondale, rein: Hope
Steuersatz: raus: Cannondale System integrated, rein: Reset Wan.5 shorty
Lenker: raus: Ritchey Rizer, rein: Truvativ Hussefelt
Pedale: raus: Shimano Klickies, rein: Syncros Mental

Noch geplant: 
neuer Dämpfer und aus Verschleißgründen eine neue Kurbel
(Tips sind immer willkommen - Dämpfer wird wahrscheinlich ein Fox RP23, bei der Kurbel liebäugle ich mit einer Race Face Atlas).

So, hier nun noch ein aktuelles Pic:





LG aus Kassel,
Giulia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duc851 (7. Mai 2010)

Beim Dämpfer bin ich beim Rock Shox Pearl 3.3 im Prophet hängen geblieben


----------



## Alpine Maschine (7. Mai 2010)

Prophet SL, Bj 2007, Größe M

Gabel: Fox 36 TALAS RC2
Dämpfer: Fox DHX Air 5.0 200 mm mit 57 Hub
Vorbau: Syntace Superforce
Lenker: Syntace Vector DH
Stütze: Syntace P6
Sattel: SI Flite
Bremsen, Schaltung, Kurbeln usw: Shimano XTR
Laufräder: Shimano XT mit Conti MK 2,4 oder Deemax mit Schwalbe BB

Super-Handling, schön leicht, geile Optik, ist aber abzusehen, das meins meinen Fahrstil nicht mehr lange mitmacht ...


----------



## Giulia Spider (7. Mai 2010)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Prophet SL, Bj 2007, Größe M
> 
> Super-Handling, schön leicht, geile Optik, ist aber abzusehen, das meins meinen Fahrstil nicht mehr lange mitmacht ...


 
Hört sich vielversprechend an. Kopier doch mal ein Foto rein. 

Fürs ganz Grobe haste ja dann immer noch Dein Helius FR, wie ich sehe. Ist bestimmt auch ein krasses Gerat.


----------



## Whitey (7. Mai 2010)

Prophet, Größe M

Gabel: Lefty Max 140
Dämpfer: Swinger 4 Way Air
Vorbau: Cannondale SI
Lenker: Easton MonkeyLite XC
Stütze: Syntace P6 Carbon
Sattel: Cannondale irgendwas
Bremsen: Hope Tech M4
Schaltung: Komplett XTR
Kurbeln: Shimano SLX
Laufräder: 5.1D mit Hope Pro 2 hinten

kratzt an den 13 kg ... 
Geniales Bike - Spass pur !


----------



## Giulia Spider (8. Mai 2010)

Bei mir sind das mittlere und große Kettenblatt ziemlich abenutzt. Fahre die im Komplettbike verbaute FSA V-Drive. Weiß jemand wo es Ersatzblätter dafür gibt? Müssen es FSA-KB sein bzw. worauf muss man achten?

Oder macht es bei 2 KB fast finanziell schon mehr Sinn gleich eine neue Kurbel zu kaufen? Welche könnt Ihr mir da empfehlen?

Fährt von Euch jemand eine Race Face Atlas am Prophet? XT wäre sicherlich auch ne gute Wahl, gefällt mir aber optisch nicht.


----------



## Whitey (8. Mai 2010)

Nimm die SLX oder eine XTR ...


----------



## Giulia Spider (8. Mai 2010)

Whitey schrieb:


> Nimm die SLX oder eine XTR ...


 
Stimmt die SLX ist auch ne Möglichkeit. Sehe Du fährst sie selbst? Bist Du zufrieden in Sachen Haltbarkeit? Wie sind die Lager? Sollten schon ein bissl was aushalten.

Habe übrigens auch die Hope Pro II allerdings an anderen Felgen. Bi n bislang sehr zufrieden damit. Aber im Vergleich zur CD-Nabe im Freilauf schon ne ordentliche Geräuschkulisse.


----------



## Whitey (8. Mai 2010)

Die SLX ist super steif, Kettenblätter halten auch ordentlich, Lager ist top - und halt in Relation zu den 90 Euro einwandfrei - ich steige aber auf eine neue XTR um ... ist einfach fast 200gr leichter


----------



## Alpine Maschine (8. Mai 2010)

SLX mit 36/22 und Bashguard, dazu ne 2fach-Führung -> Meine Toplösung, mit ner XTR aber nicht einfach zu realisieren (man lernt nie aus)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fivepole (8. Mai 2010)

MX in Größe S ...







In der Zwischenzeit etwas bunter wegen Sticker und etwas dezentere Reifen. Klassicher Enduroeinsatz. 13,1 kg mit allem drum und dran.

Out.


----------



## Giulia Spider (9. Mai 2010)

@fivepole: Die Farbe gefällt mir!!! Welches Modelljahr ist das? Gab es die Farbe so oder hast Du den Rahmen neu pulvern lassen? Welche Kurbel fährst Du?

@Whitey: Stimmt, SLX ist echt günstig zu bekommen: Damit auch eine echte Option.

@Alpine Machine: Die Kombination muss ich mir mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen. Nutze das große Kettenblatt auch in den seltensten Fällen. 

Wundert mich eigentlich umso mehr, warum das am Übelsten aussieht.


----------



## fivepole (9. Mai 2010)

Giulia Spider schrieb:


> @fivepole: Die Farbe gefällt mir!!! Welches Modelljahr ist das? Gab es die Farbe so oder hast Du den Rahmen neu pulvern lassen? Welche Kurbel fährst Du?



RAL 5015 himmelblau. Rahmen wurde neu gepulvert, damits zum Perp hier passt 






Kurbel ist ne FSA K-Force Carbon 22/36 in 170er Länge. Macht bislang alles mit.

Out.


----------



## Giulia Spider (10. Mai 2010)

fivepole schrieb:


> RAL 5015 himmelblau. Rahmen wurde neu gepulvert, damits zum Perp hier passt


 
Kompliment!!! Das nenn ich mal ein hübsches Paar!!!
Machen beide optisch richtig was her!!!!


----------



## Taxoffice! (12. Mai 2010)

Lenker wird wahrscheinlich noch auf eine Länge zwischen 720-740 gekürzt.
Maxxis High Roller 2ply kann man problemlos mit einem Dämpfer, mit bis zu 60mm Hub fahren. 
Foto ist nicht das Beste, da Handyaufnahme. Besseres Foto folgt am We.





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Giulia Spider (12. Mai 2010)

Taxoffice! schrieb:


> Lenker wird wahrscheinlich noch auf eine Länge zwischen 720-740 gekürzt.


 
Auweia, wie breit ist der denn im original? 
Welche Sattelstütze ist das? Spare gerade auch auf eine verstellbare.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whitey (12. Mai 2010)

Und welchen Dämpfer fährst Du?


----------



## Taxoffice! (12. Mai 2010)

Partliste:
-Manitou Minute
-Manitou Swinger x4 200*56
-Gravity Dropper
-Selle Italia C2
-Reverse Flatbar 760
-Holzfeller 40
-Cane Creek Double XC
-Syntace Moto
-XT: Kurbel / Shifter / Schaltwerk / Umwerfer /Kassette / Kette
-77 desingz Freesolo
-Selle Italia C2
-Funn Soljam oder Time Z
-LRS: Mavic EX 721 / Magura FR / Sapim Force
-Reifen: VR Muddy Marry / HR Maxxis High Roller (Resteverwertung), danach wieder High Roller vorne und hinten, gibt einfach nix besseres.
-Avid Elixir r


----------



## crack_MC (13. Mai 2010)

Giulia Spider schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Modell (Prophet, SL, X oder MX)
> Kauf von Rahmenkit oder Komplettbike
> ...


 
fahre auch eins:

"gepimptes" Komplettbike Prophet 600 (Gr.M) mit 140er-Lefty Max TPC
DT FR 6.1 Felgen/DT 340 hinten
Dämpfer DT HVR 200 
Bremsen Magura Louise vorne/Marta SL hinten
XT-Kurbel + Dura Ace Kassette 
(Bild siehe Fotos)
...

und eine Frage an Giulia Spider: warum willst du deine (geile) Lefty
verkaufen!?


----------



## Giulia Spider (13. Mai 2010)

crack_MC schrieb:


> und eine Frage an Giulia Spider: warum willst du deine (geile) Lefty
> verkaufen!?


 
Weil ich zum einen mehr Federweg wollte in Verbindung mit einem Lockout. Hatte auch mit dem Gedanken gespielt, mir eine andere Lefty zu holen, habe mich dann aber aufgrund des doch noch sehr dürftigen Leftykompatiblen Zubehörangebots (Naben, Vorbauten, etc.) für die Fox Talas entschieden. Außerdem wollte ich unbedingt einen kürzeren Vorbau (55mm), der mit Lefty nicht möglich gewesen wäre.

Ansonsten was das Ansprechverhalten und die Optik betrifft gab es an der Lefty nix auszusetzen. Aber bevor sie zu Hause rumliegt....


----------



## Deleted 59812 (13. Mai 2010)

Die Lefty Max kann man aber umbauen auf 140mm. Zumindest war das mal so.
Von NC17 gib es auch einen kurzen Vorbau für Leftys.


----------



## Giulia Spider (14. Mai 2010)

Bin kurz davor, mir einen neuen Dämpfer (2010 Fox RP23 mit Boost Valve Technologie) zu kaufen. Daher wollte ich mir vorsorglich schon mal neue Buchsen und DU-Bushes zulegen. Habe die direkt bei Dr. Cannondale bestellt als Komplett-Kit fürs Cannondale Prophet in Verbindung mit Fox-Dämpfern (#KF111). Die Distanzbuchsen kommen mir nun irgendwie schmal vor im Vergleich zu den derzeit verbauten. Lt. Manual ist die Breite oben an der Dämpferaufnahme 27,4mm und unten 37,4mm. Die größeren Distanzbuchsen sind 16mm breit, davon 9mm dicker. Die kleineren Distanzbuchsen sind ca. 13mm breit, davon 7mm dicker. Die DU-Bushes sind ca. 12mm breit. Wie berechnet sich die Gesambreite? Einfach zusammensetzen und Gesambreite messen?

Bin nun etwas ratlos...
Sind die Aufnahmebreiten bei verschiedenen Prophet-Jahrgängen unterschiedlich?
Habe ich das falsche Kit bekommen?
Oder habe ich einfach einen Denkfehler?


----------



## Gehhilfe (15. Mai 2010)

CD Prophet 1000 2005. Zwischendurch mit Wotan - perfekter Allrounder. Jetzt wieder mit Lefty da Wotan im Nachfolger/Zweitbike verbaut wurde. Ich war/bin mit dem bike super zufrieden. Einziges Mankó - der Federweg - aber da hat der Osterhase Abhilfe geschafft.. .


----------



## jopo (17. Mai 2010)

Rohloff mit Zahnriemenantrieb, Integrierte automatische Sattelstütze.


----------



## Whitey (17. Mai 2010)

Ist das ein Gates drive?


----------



## jopo (17. Mai 2010)

Whitey schrieb:


> Ist das ein Gates drive?


 
Gates Carbon Drive. Klar, was sonst ?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb_Chris (19. Mai 2010)

Anbei mein Untersatz:

Rahmen: Prophet, Jg 2006(?) Grösse M
Gabel: Lefty Max Carbon 140 (umgebaut von SPV auf TPC+ durch http://www.eighty-aid.com)
Dämpfer: Manitou Swinger X3 (200mm/50,4mm Hub)
Laufräder: Mavic XM 819 UST Felgen, DT Competition Speichen, Cannondale SI Nabe vor, Shimano XT hinten
Bremsen: Formula The One
Bremsscheiben: vorne Hope Mono M6 203mm, hinten Shimano 160mm (Centerlock)
Antrieb: Shimano XT
Sattel: Fizik irgendwas
Sattelstütze: Gravity Dropper Turbo
Lenker: FSA K-Force XC Carbon
Vorbau: Cannondale 90mm/20 Grad
Reifen: Schwalbe Fat Albert UST in 2,25

Gewicht: 13,5kg

Rahmengeometrie: CC (dem Vortrieb zuliebe)


----------



## Taxoffice! (19. Mai 2010)

bis auf die Zugverlegung der Sattelstütze.


----------



## Giulia Spider (23. Mai 2010)

jopo schrieb:


> Gates Carbon Drive. Klar, was sonst ?!?


 
Hi, wie fährt es sich mit Zahnriemen? Habe die Kombo Rohloff+Gates heute bei den IXS Dirtmasters an einem Nikolai gesehen. Optisch jedenfalls sehr geil.


----------



## jopo (23. Mai 2010)

Giulia Spider schrieb:


> Hi, wie fährt es sich mit Zahnriemen? Habe die Kombo Rohloff+Gates heute bei den IXS Dirtmasters an einem Nikolai gesehen. Optisch jedenfalls sehr geil.


 
Wie es sich fährt? Wie Sahne! Der Riemen fährt sich, als wäre er garnicht da. Unauffälliger geht's nicht, kein Schmier, kein Geräusch, keine Pflege.

Das Nicolai, das Du gesehen hast, war auf jeden Fall kein Fully. Meins ist vermutlich immer noch das einzige weltweit (bis auf so eine Krücke mit Drehpunkt um's Innenlager).


----------



## Zilli-Project (31. Mai 2010)

Sooo... nachdem mich der User "Giulia Spider" darauf aufmerksam gemacht hat, dass es hier bei MTB-News auch einen Thread für Cannondale-PROPHET-Fahrer gibt, möchte ich euch nun mein Schmuckstück in seinem nahezu 99% fertigem Gewandt vorstellen. Wenn mal wieder genügend Geld in der Kasse ist, kommt auch der lang ersehnte Laufradsatz von Tune (NoTubes ZTR Olympic Felgen mit Tune Naben, roten Speichennippeln etc.), der noch die 1% zum Endresultat ausmachen...


Hier mein zu 99% fertiges *Custom-Projekt*: *"Cannondale Prophet 1000 (Team Replica)"* in "*Black-Red*"


_[Einsatzbereich: XC/CC, Race]_




































... Weitere Bilder gibt es in meinem Album: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/30211


Für Verbesserungswünsche bin ich jederzeit dankbar!


Cheers und Grüße,
Fabian


----------



## jopo (31. Mai 2010)

EDEL, EDEL! Willst Du damit fahren? 


Verrätst Du uns mal ganz leise, was der Spass gekostet hat.


----------



## Zilli-Project (31. Mai 2010)

Danke!

Ja, es wird gefahren! Nur regelmäßig nach der Ausfahrt gepflegt... hat schon mehr als 2.500 km hinter sich. Aber Kaufdatum vor dem Komplettumbau war heute vor exakt 2 Jahren... obwohl es ein 2005er Modell ist, stand es knapp 3 Jahre später noch in einem Bikeshop nagelneu und unbewegt... *welchGlückfürmich*

Puuh... was das gekostet hat, müsste ich anhand der Rechnungen und Belege zusammenrechnen... hatte ich aber schon mal vor - nur einfach vergessen... 


Gruß, Fabian


----------



## jopo (31. Mai 2010)

Ich verstehe, ich rechne auch nicht aus, was mich das Hobby kostet 

Hauptsache mann hat Spass dabei. Mein Bike steht während dieser Regenzeit zerlegt im Keller. Ich habe mal wieder mit der Bohrmaschine gewütet, jetzt sind die Züge im Rahmen, neuer (gebrauchter) schwarzer Hinterbau ist drin (der andere konnte wegen der vielen Löcher das Wasser nicht mehr halten ;-), kleinere Bremsscheibe hinten mit sehr ungewöhnlicher Befestigung der Hope Mono M4 und in ein paar Tagen gibt's hier neue Pics. Mein Ziel ist, dass ich die meiste Technik im Bike habe (siehe Signatur) und dass man fast nichts davon sieht.


----------



## Zilli-Project (31. Mai 2010)

jopo schrieb:


> Ich verstehe, ich rechne auch nicht aus, was mich das Hobby kostet
> 
> Hauptsache mann hat Spass dabei. Mein Bike steht während dieser Regenzeit zerlegt im Keller. Ich habe mal wieder mit der Bohrmaschine gewütet, jetzt sind die Züge im Rahmen, neuer (gebrauchter) schwarzer Hinterbau ist drin (der andere konnte wegen der vielen Löcher das Wasser nicht mehr halten ;-), kleinere Bremsscheibe hinten mit sehr ungewöhnlicher Befestigung der Hope Mono M4 und in ein paar Tagen gibt's hier neue Pics. Mein Ziel ist, dass ich die meiste Technik im Bike habe (siehe Signatur) und dass man fast nichts davon sieht.



Dein Bike ist sowieso der absolute Wahnsinn... verfolge immer wieder regelmäßig die Bilder in deinem Fotoalbum - ich ziehe echt den Hut vor diesem Umbau!!! 

Bin schon auf den jetzigen Zustand gespannt! Wann kommen die neuen Bilder 

Gruß, Fabian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jopo (31. Mai 2010)

Jetzt sage ich DANKE! So deutlich kriege ich das nicht immer gesagt, da macht das Basteln gleich noch mehr Spass. 

Paar Tage musst Du aber noch auf Bilder warten, leider. Ich meine vor allem für mich, leider!
Was auch noch kommen soll, ich will die einzige Hope floating Disk mit Rohloff-Aufnahme bauen, damit ich vorne und hinten gleiche Scheiben habe.


----------



## Zilli-Project (1. Juni 2010)

Dann lassen wir uns mal überraschen! 

Sag mal, was machst du eigentlich beruflich?! Das sieht nämlich alles recht gekonnt aus...


----------



## FR-Sniper (1. Juni 2010)

uii da hät ich ja fast was übersehn 

ich hab mittlerweile auch 2 stück zu bieten!
das silberne ist in den besitz meiner freundin übergegangen!





mein MX ist gerade komplett zerlgt.....zum neuaufbau 
beide werden auf Trailtouren im alpenraum eingesetzt....


----------



## Alpine Maschine (1. Juni 2010)

Dann erzähl uns mal, wie der geplante Aufbau aussieht!

Los los, Details, Details!


----------



## Giulia Spider (1. Juni 2010)

Zilli-Project schrieb:


> Sooo... nachdem mich der User "Giulia Spider" darauf aufmerksam gemacht hat, dass es hier bei MTB-News auch einen Thread für Cannondale-PROPHET-Fahrer gibt, möchte ich euch nun mein Schmuckstück in seinem nahezu 99% fertigem Gewandt vorstellen.


 
Bei so viel Liebe fürs Detail konnte ich einfach nicht widerstehen...


----------



## FR-Sniper (2. Juni 2010)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Dann erzähl uns mal, wie der geplante Aufbau aussieht!
> Los los, Details, Details!



eigentlich fast wieder wie es war 

°Gabel MZ 66 SL  (reduziert auf 140/150mm, ist halt vorhanden  soll im winter eventuell durch eine revelation ersetzt werden?!)
°Kurbel Hone (sollte halt schwarz sein!)
°naben Hope und MZ, felgen single track
°Reifen Maddy Mary/Big Betty
°Schaltung XT
°FSA 420mm Stütze
°Vorbau/Lenker VRO
°Bremse Saint, vorn neues Model hinten altes (leichter und reicht aus!)

wird so ungefähr bei 15kg rauskommen, das ist o.k. für mein vorhaben!
teile werden dann erst getauscht wenn was kaputt oder verschlissen ist!

wenn das wetter so bleibt wirds wohl morgen fertig  weis grad net ob ich das an einem feiertag gut finden soll 

_würde lieber mit dem HT rumprügeln_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robert Johnson (4. Juni 2010)

Hier mal meine Kiste...


----------



## Taxoffice! (4. Juni 2010)

Sieht gut aus, aber eine 200 Sattelstütze und eine Shimano Vierkant Kurbel


----------



## jopo (4. Juni 2010)

Taxoffice! schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus, aber eine 200 Sattelstütze und eine Shimano Vierkant Kurbel


 
Ja und? Darf er die Stütze nicht fahren, weil er die Kurbel hat?

Ich finde es interessant, dass schon 3 Propheten mit Teleskop-Stütze im Thread sind.


----------



## Robert Johnson (4. Juni 2010)

na ich wußte och nicht, dass hier die Vierkant-Kurbel-Polizei unterwegs ist...vielleicht bringt mir ja der Weihnachtsmann mal irgendwann ne fünfkantige oder so...


----------



## Zilli-Project (4. Juni 2010)

Wenn diese Stützen nicht so viel wiegen würden... man müsste da mal eine aus Carbo nentwickeln... Wer hat zu viel Zeit, der hebe die Hand  ...

@ Robert

Schickes Prophet! Der Rahmen hat mich damals allein schon von der Rahmenfarbe gereitzt! Fahre noch ein mattschwarzes Cannondale Chase - hätte deswegen gut gepasst...habe mich dann aber doch für das "Team Replica" entschieden - hätte das andere sowieso nicht mit der Ausstattung bekommen, die ich für den Start haben wollte...


Gruß, Fabian


----------



## Taxoffice! (4. Juni 2010)

Der kann fahren was er will. Aber wenn man ein Bild von seinem Rad hier postet muss man auch mit Kritik rechnen. 
Ich hätte mir zuerst eine neue Kurbel gegönnt und dann eine Gravity Dropper. Habe ich auch, siehe Seite 1


----------



## jopo (4. Juni 2010)

Taxoffice! schrieb:


> Der kann fahren was er will. Aber wenn man ein Bild von seinem Rad hier postet muss man auch mit Kritik rechnen.
> Ich hätte mir zuerst eine neue Kurbel gegönnt und dann eine Gravity Dropper. Habe ich auch, siehe Seite 1


 
Beim Chris hast Du Zugverlegung der Stütze kritisiert. Ist aber auch das Einzige, was bei Deinem Rad besser ist. 
Wer im Glashaus sitzt ........


----------



## Taxoffice! (4. Juni 2010)

jopo schrieb:


> Beim Chris hast Du Zugverlegung der Stütze kritisiert. Ist aber auch das Einzige, was bei Deinem Rad besser ist.
> Wer im Glashaus sitzt ........


Warum beleidigst du mich? Nen schlechten Tag gehabt oder hat dich deine Alte nit ran gelassen  
Dann konkretisiere mal deine Kritik


----------



## jopo (4. Juni 2010)

Taxoffice! schrieb:


> Warum beleidigst du mich? Nen schlechten Tag gehabt oder hat dich deine Alte nit ran gelassen
> Dann konkretisiere mal deine Kritik


 
Das finde ich scharf, austeilen aber nichts einstecken können! Was hast Du denn da für eine krätzige schwarze Bandage an der Kettenstrebe? 
Muss das so sein? So sehen bei mir nicht mal die Müllbeutel aus, wenn ich sie entsorge!

Weiters folgt später, meine Freundin wartet schon


----------



## jopo (5. Juni 2010)

So Taxoffice, der Sekt ist alle, meine Freundin schläft und ich habe nochmal Zeit für Dich.



Taxoffice! schrieb:


> Warum beleidigst du mich?


 
Wenn Du was an anderen Bikes beanstandest, ist das konstruktive Kritik, wenn man Dein Bike kritisiert, ist das eine persönliche Beleidigung? 
Ich glaube, Du hast ein psychisches Problem. 

Aber in einem gebe ich Dir recht:



Taxoffice! schrieb:


> Lenker wird ... noch .... gekürzt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Am Besten kürzt Du den direkt neben dem Vorbau. Und machst einen gekröpften Lenker rein. Die Stütze ist auf dem Foto unten. Selbst wenn man die Perspektive als ungünstig ansehen würde, was sie nicht ist, bleibt eine heftige Sattelüberhöhung von mehreren Zentimetern bei ausgefahrener Stütze. 

Soll Dein Prophet eine CC-Klitsche mit Teleskop-Sattelstütze sein?


Soll ich weitermachen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taxoffice! (5. Juni 2010)

Musstest deine Olle abfüllen... Alles klar

Der Unterschied zwischen kritisieren und beleidigen, ist dir anscheinend nicht klar. Aber erwartet ich von dir auch nicht. Lange her das eine einzelne Person so viel Dummes, in so kurzer Zeit von sich gegeben hat. Mach weiter so.

1. Panzertape + Downhill Schlauch, absolut geräuschlos und kostet nix
2. Ja, ich fahre mit Sattelüberhöhung und komm gut damit klar

Die meisten anderen aus dem Forum übrigens auch. Nicht jeder mag so eine sportliche Sitzposition wie du
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/601

Noch mehr Kritik bezgl. meiner CC Klitsche?


----------



## Alpine Maschine (5. Juni 2010)

So Jungs, nu is gut.

Wir wollen hier Bildchen sehen und keine Posse.

Frieden, Peace und Shalom dann


----------



## Giulia Spider (5. Juni 2010)

jopo schrieb:


> Wie es sich fährt? Wie Sahne! Der Riemen fährt sich, als wäre er garnicht da. Unauffälliger geht's nicht, kein Schmier, kein Geräusch, keine Pflege.
> 
> Das Nicolai, das Du gesehen hast, war auf jeden Fall kein Fully. Meins ist vermutlich immer noch das einzige weltweit (bis auf so eine Krücke mit Drehpunkt um's Innenlager).


 
Um ehrlich zu sein, habe darauf gar nicht geachtet. Ich will nun nächstes WE nach Willingen zum Bike-Festival. Hoffe, die sind da auch wieder vertreten. Will das unbedingt mal Probefahren.


----------



## Robert Johnson (5. Juni 2010)

ich find auch -habt Euch doch lieber lieb, zeigt Eure Pferdchen und freut Euch des Lebens...

Im übrigen hab ich ne Tele-Sattelstütze da die für mich Bergab einfach mehr Sinn macht, was hier wahrscheinlich jeder unterschreibt. Wenn die olle Vierkantkurbel nicht mehr Ihre Leistung bringt, wird sie gegen etwas Höherwertigeres getauscht...Welche ich nehme, schau ich mir bei Euch ab  Vllt. auch bei Taxoffice...


----------



## Taxoffice! (5. Juni 2010)

Robert Johnson schrieb:


> ich find auch -habt Euch doch lieber lieb, zeigt Eure Pferdchen und freut Euch des Lebens...
> 
> Im Ã¼brigen hab ich ne Tele-SattelstÃ¼tze da die fÃ¼r mich Bergab einfach mehr Sinn macht, was hier wahrscheinlich jeder unterschreibt. Wenn die olle Vierkantkurbel nicht mehr Ihre Leistung bringt, wird sie gegen etwas HÃ¶herwertigeres getauscht...Welche ich nehme, schau ich mir bei Euch ab  Vllt. auch bei Taxoffice...



Wenn immer Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen wÃ¤re, wÃ¤r's auch langweilig

Nimm die, Shimano Deore 2010. Hab die 3 fach an meinem Trainingsrad, funktioniert perfekt, sieht verdammt gut aus und kostet weniger als 60â¬.


----------



## FR-Sniper (6. Juni 2010)

Zilli-Project schrieb:


> Wenn diese Stützen nicht so viel wiegen würden... man müsste da mal eine aus Carbo nentwickeln... Wer hat zu viel Zeit, der hebe die Hand  ...



die arbeit wird sich keiner mehr machen, 27,2mm stützen sind an fullys nicht mehr sehr verbreitet! und für ein CC-HT sind verstellbare meist zu schwer 



Taxoffice! schrieb:


> Nimm die, Shimano Deore 2010. Hab die 3 fach an meinem Trainingsrad, funktioniert perfekt, sieht verdammt gut aus und kostet weniger als 60.
> [/IMG]



ist aber doch recht schwer!
ich würde eher zu einer SLX oder (wenn du noch eine bekommst) Hone tendieren  die 20/30 machen das kraut auch nicht mehr fett!


----------



## Zilli-Project (6. Juni 2010)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> die arbeit wird sich keiner mehr machen, 27,2mm stützen sind an fullys nicht mehr sehr verbreitet! und für ein CC-HT sind verstellbare meist zu schwer



...naja... also meiner Ansicht nach wäre das trotzdem sehr sinnvoll - weil gerade dieser geringe Durchmesser ein Komfortplus bzgl. dem "Flex" der Stütze ist...

Warten wir es ab... Irgendwann wird man diese Teile auch an den Kompletträdern von Cannondale finden - außer natürlich, dass Cannondale dann die Sattelrohre im Durchmesser verbreitert 


Gruß, Fabian


----------



## FR-Sniper (6. Juni 2010)

ist ja nicht so das ich dagegen bin!!! 
nur schaut euch mal die zielgruppe an, ist nach meiner ansicht vom tourenfully aufwärts...
in der richtung gibts fast nichts mehr mit 27,2mm?! 
ich weis nicht was das ritz oder moto hat?!

@Taxoffice du fährst einen dämpfer 200/56mm, funzt das?
ich hatte in meinem ersten *Prophet* einen normalen 200/50,9mm Manitou dämpfer und hab seid einem durchschlag die abdrücke des big betty am sattelrohr!


----------



## Taxoffice! (6. Juni 2010)

Maxxis High Roller 2,35 in der Fr Position mit Manitou Swinger 200x56 funktioniert perfekt. 
Ich glaube ich könnte sogar einen Dämpfer mit 60mm Hub problemlos fahren, wenn's einen in 200m geben würde
Falls es bei dir nicht gehen sollte, hol dir den  Maxxis Larsen oder High Roller semi slick, gibt's sogar beide als 2Ply.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Sniper (6. Juni 2010)

nönö du reifen passen  ich fahr jetzt einen pearl, der passt auch besser zum degresiven hinterbau und nutzt nur so ca. 48mm hub 

fährst du den dämpfer in 69° oder 67,5° anlenkung?


----------



## cyclo-dude (6. Juni 2010)

mal was anderes hier bei euch spezialisten, letzten herbst war ich auch kurz davor mit ein prophet zu kaufen, hatte mich jedoch dagegen entschieden weil ich immer wieder von inem "weichen" rahmen gelesen hab.
interissiert war ich weil das prophet wohl das letzte "heavy duty" all mountain gewesen ist.
nun bin ich beim ROSE uncle jimbo gelandet

wie seht ihr das mit dem weichen rahmen?


----------



## Taxoffice! (6. Juni 2010)

Momentan ist ne 140er Gabel montiert, Dämpfer in der 67,5 Position. Bald kommt aber wieder eine 160er und dann stell ich wieder auf 69, sonst wird mir der Lenkwinkel zu flach. 
Sieht's du aber auch auf dem Foto oben
Probleme mit der Steifigkeit hab ich keine


----------



## FR-Sniper (7. Juni 2010)

cyclo-dude schrieb:


> wie seht ihr das mit dem weichen rahmen?



ich hatte ja erst das normale Prophet, da ist der hinterbau schon recht weich!
beim MX mit steckachse ist das kein thema mehr!
soll aber auch beim normalen mit ner 10mm schnellspannsteckachse sehr gut funktionieren!


----------



## Whitey (7. Juni 2010)

Der weiche Hinterbau macht das Bike aber super wendig in technischen Singletrails. Ich wüsste nicht mit welchem Bike ich mein Prophet ersetzen soll ... evtl kommt ein 901 fürs Grobe noch dazu


----------



## Alpine Maschine (7. Juni 2010)

Kommt drauf an, was man mit dem Prophet macht. Mit 75 Kilo hab ich nix von weichem Hinterbau gemerkt. Später mit 80 und 15 Kilo Rucksack hab ich 2 mal angehalten um zu schauen, was da hinten so lose ist.

Und auch mit mehr Federweg und Hardcore-Laufrädern hab ich den weichen Hinterbau gemerkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 59812 (7. Juni 2010)

Der Hinterbau ist schon recht weich. Selbst beim MX schleift bei mir ein 2.25er IBEX im Wiegetritt an der Kefü, obwohl da bei Stillstand gut Platz ist. Außerdem hab ich auch gelegentlich Schleifspuren am Hinterbau.

Problematisch finde ich das jetzt aber nicht. Das Gesamtpaket ist einfach toll und macht immer wieder Spaß.


----------



## Gehhilfe (7. Juni 2010)

Whitey schrieb:


> Der weiche Hinterbau macht das Bike aber super wendig in technischen Singletrails. Ich wüsste nicht mit welchem Bike ich mein Prophet ersetzen soll ... evtl kommt ein 901 fürs Grobe noch dazu


 
bei mir soeben geschehen, 

Ich fand den eher weichen Hinterbau immer ganz gut auf Trails. Generell ist die Funktion des Hinterbaus spitze im AllMountain Einsatz.
Ich finde es ein super bike. Wollte es eigentlich verkaufen aber kann mich nicht davon trennen.


----------



## Giulia Spider (8. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
will mir nächste Woche einen Fahrradträger für die Anhängerkupplung holen. Damit sollen das CANNONDALE Prophet und ein Votec V.XM transportiert werden können. 

Habe mir mal im ADAC-Test die beiden Testsieger rausgepickt:
Uebler P31 und den Thule EuroClassic G5 909. Beide sind für 3 Bikes ausgelegt und um ein weiteres Bike erweiterbar. Beide gibts auch in der Grundausstattung für 2 Bikes, heißen dann Uebler P21 und Thule EuroClassic G5 908.

Hat jemand von Euch Erfahrungen mit einem dieser Träger in Verbindung mit dem Transport des Prophet bzw. könnt Ihr mir einen anderen Träger empfehlen.

Habe gelesen, dass es bei manchen Trägern bei einigen Bikes Probleme mit dem Abstand zwischen den Bikes und der Befestigung an Unter- bzw. Oberrohr gibt. Hoffe Ihr könnt mit helfen, welcher tatsächlich passt.


----------



## Whitey (8. Juni 2010)

Hinten ins Auto oder aufs Dach ist keine Option? Die Träger für die Anhängerkupplung haben durch die Bank nie gut abgeschlossen. Selbst die "guten" im ADAC-Test sind nicht wirklich gut ... was beim Prophet (und beim Votec vmtl auch) schwierig ist, ist die Sicherung des Rahmens. I.d.R. wird das ja mit einer "Kralle" gemacht, die am Fully aber nicht zupacken kann. Muss man probieren ... ich hab das Bike immer im Vito hinten drin oder im Q7 - aussentransport ist daher keine Notwendigkeit mehr.


----------



## Giulia Spider (8. Juni 2010)

Whitey schrieb:


> Hinten ins Auto oder aufs Dach ist keine Option? Die Träger für die Anhängerkupplung haben durch die Bank nie gut abgeschlossen. Selbst die "guten" im ADAC-Test sind nicht wirklich gut ... was beim Prophet (und beim Votec vmtl auch) schwierig ist, ist die Sicherung des Rahmens. I.d.R. wird das ja mit einer "Kralle" gemacht, die am Fully aber nicht zupacken kann. Muss man probieren ... ich hab das Bike immer im Vito hinten drin oder im Q7 - aussentransport ist daher keine Notwendigkeit mehr.


 
Hi, fahre ne C-Klasse (Kombi). Ein Bike allein passt ohne Weiteres hinten in den Kofferraum. Aber Urlaub zu zweit/dritt mit Gepäck ist da nicht drin. Auf dem Dach will ich vermeiden, da ich das (als Frau) unkomfortabel finde beim "raufwuchten". 

Da ich eh ne AHK dran habe, dachte ich mir, wäre das die optimale Alternative, da schnell und unkompliziert drangebaut. Aber gerade wegen der Befestigung des Rahmens habe ich auch meine Bedenken... hoffe jemand hier hat sein Prophet schon mal auf so nem Träger gehabt.


----------



## Taxoffice! (8. Juni 2010)

Die bikes außen zu befestigen ist einfach *******, ob auf dem Dach oder AHK.
Nachteile: langsamer fahren, Diebstahlgefahr, Witterung, Sicherheit,...
Die beste Lösung ist das Rad im Auto zu transportieren, z.B. damit:


----------



## Whitey (8. Juni 2010)

Evtl macht es Sinn einen Vito o.ä. zu mieten? Es gibt Fahrraddachträger mit Lift-Funktion, z.B. von und für BMW. Sicher auch von anderen Herstellern.


----------



## Giulia Spider (8. Juni 2010)

Whitey schrieb:


> Evtl macht es Sinn einen Vito o.ä. zu mieten? Es gibt Fahrraddachträger mit Lift-Funktion, z.B. von und für BMW. Sicher auch von anderen Herstellern.


 
Vito mieten? Eher nicht. Macht keinen Sinn, jedes 2./3. WE ein Auto zu mieten. Will damit öfters mal in den Harz bzw. im Sommer ins Allgäu fahren oder einfach nur zu etwas entfernter wohnenden Freunden, um gemeinsam Biken zu gehen.

Werde mich aber mal nach diesen Lift-Dachträgern umsehen. Wobei mir noch nicht klar ist, worin der Vorteil darin im Gegensatz zu einem Träger auf der AHK sein könnte.

@Taxoffice: Sieht zumindest schon mal spektakulär aus.  Aber 2-3 Bikes im Auto bedeutet für mich nichtsdestotrotz: keine Mitfahrer mehr im Auto und Gepäck bleibt auch zu Hause. Wie gesagt, es ist ein C-Klasse-Kombi!!!


----------



## Whitey (8. Juni 2010)

Beim Ausweichen / starken Bremsen birgt der Heckträger wenig Halt und Stabilität für das Bike ("Verdrehen" des Trägers auf der Kupplung). Auf dem Dach ist das kein Thema.

Edit: der Thule 909 hat gute Bewertunge auf Amazon bekommen. Evtl macht es Sinn mal bei einen lokalen Thule-Händler vorbei zu schauen um das gute Stück mit dem Prophet mal zu probieren?


----------



## Taxoffice! (8. Juni 2010)

C Klasse und Prophet verkaufen und B Klasse kaufen, da passte das Rad super rein. Spreche aus Erfahrung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (9. Juni 2010)

@ taxoffice. sau gut genauso würd ich es mir auch aufbauen! (naja bis auf felgen und reifen XD)


----------



## Taxoffice! (9. Juni 2010)

dkc-live schrieb:


> @ taxoffice. sau gut genauso würd ich es mir auch aufbauen! (naja bis auf felgen und reifen XD)



Danke. Reifen sind Restverwertung. 
Felgen gibt's sicherlich schönere, allerdings ist das die beste Felge die ich je gefahren bin. 
Die Federgabel musste ich leider einschicken, da sie Öl verloren hat. Wahrscheinlich werde ich wieder eine 160er verbauen. 140mm war in mancher Situation schon sehr wenig


----------



## Fiveages (16. Juli 2010)

Moin,

habe da mal ne Prophet-Modifikationsfrage. Ich selbst fahre ein normales Prophet (nicht MX) von 2008 in XL. Im Moment ist noch das Standard-Fahrwerk verbaut. Sprich Pike und Manitou Radium RL Dämpfer in 200mm Einbaulänge. An sich tuts das auch für längere Touren etc...

Würde das ganze Rad aber nun lieber mehr in Richtung härteres All Mountain, Freeride und Bikepark ummodeln. Plan war es nun eine 160er Gabel reinzuschmeißen ( Lyrik U-Turn 115-160mm) und nen anderen Dämpfer. Sollte wieder nen Luftdämpfer werden, wegen der flexiblen Einstellbarkeit von hart für Park bis fluffig für verblockte steinige Trails. Habe mir nun gedacht statt dem empfohlenen 200mm Dämpfer einen mit 190mm  (um die 50mm Hub) Länge einzubauen, um nen flacheren Lenkwinkel zu bekommen und das Tretlager tiefer zu holen. Die Reduzierung des Federwegs am Heck würde ich daurch gern in Kaufnehmen...würde dem Fahrverhalten ja eher entgegen kommen ( spritziger wendiger, etc...)

Hat da jemand Erfahrung mit so nem ähnlichen Set Up? Ich weiß, ist nicht alles nach Vorschrift und den Cannondale Empfehlungen, aber ich denke das sollte das Boot abkönnen. Vor allem würden mich resultiernde Geometriedaten interessieren!

Danke im Voraus

Beste Grüße


----------



## foenfrisur (16. Juli 2010)

gibts dann nicht kontakt zwischen hinterrad und sitzstrebe?


----------



## Fiveages (16. Juli 2010)

...eben das ist die Frage. Der Hub ist ja auch verringert durch die kürzere Einbaulänge, allerdings verändert sich ja auch der Winkel der Sitzstrebe...müsste halt jemanden finden der das schon mal getestet hat...?


----------



## Deleted 59812 (16. Juli 2010)

190mm/50mm geht in der FR-Geo auf keinen Fall. Da stößt der Reifen ans Sitzrohr; selbst bei einem 2.35er Maxxis.
In der XC-Geo hat man dann quasi die FR-Geo. Letztlich schränkt man den Einsatzbereich des Bikes nur ein. Ob die hintere Dämpferaufnahme das aushält, ist auch fragwürdig. 

Außerdem macht es imho wenig Sinn eine Gabel mit mehr Hub zu verbauen und am Heck den Hub zu verringern. Ich fand das Fahrverhalten mit 160mm Gabel letztlich schon ziemlich unharmonisch. Daher habe ich meine Van auf ca. 140mm getravelt.

Mal abgesehen davon ist der Lenkwinkel mit 160er Gabel und FR-Geo schon sehr flach und die Lenkung neigt zum Abkippen. Noch flacher ist wirklich sinnlos.


----------



## Fiveages (16. Juli 2010)

...also du fährst nen 200er Dämpfer hinten in der Fr-Einstellung...gut gut...dann nehm ich mir das mal zu Herzen. 

Welche Einbauhöhe resultiert denn bei deiner Fox und welcher Lenkwinkel stellt sich schlußendlich ein?

Die Gabeloption werde ich jedoch mal testen denke ich...irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass Cannondale bei der XL-Rahmengröße einfach nur Ober- und Unterrohr verlängert haben ihne wirklich an die Geo des Hinterbaus, die Höhe des Tretlagers etc... zu denken...es ist für meinen Geschmack ein zu flach vorn bei trotzedem zu steilen Lenkwinkel.

Wo liegt eigentlich genau der Unterschied zwischen nem normalen Prophet und der MX Variante...aus dem PDF von Cannondale heraus sieht es so aus, als wenn der Rahmen eigentlich eins zu eins das gleiche wäre....

Fährt jemand ne Lyrik mit 160 in nem Prophet?

Grüße


----------



## Deleted 59812 (16. Juli 2010)

MX und Prophet haben die gleiche Geometrie. Der MX Rahmen hat allerdings ne Steckachse, ISCG Aufnahme und diverse Gussets. Außerdem kann man Gabeln bis 57 cm Einbauhöhe fahren.

Die Einbauhöhe der Van liegt ja sonst bei ca. 54 cm. Ziehst' halt 2 cm ab.
Der Lenkwinkel ist dann vielleicht etwas flacher als mit der Pike.

So läßt sich das Bike aber sowohl in der XC-Geo als auch in der FR-Geo super fahren.
Die XC-Geo fahre ich eigentlich am häufigsten. Ist für normale Touren und gemäßigtes Gelände sowie Flowtrails vollkommen i.O. Die Fr-Geo fahre ich nur im Park oder auf FR-Touren.

Mit 160mm an der Front war mir das Bike in der XC-Geo zu hoch und kippelig, in der FR-Geo zu sperrig.
Bin ja selber ca. 2 Jahre eine lange Gabel gefahren und erst Anfang des Jahres wieder auf weniger Hub umgestiegen.
Man muss allerdings auch berücksichtigen, dass die Van die 140mm auch hergibt und die Dämpfung deutlich besser arbeitet als die der Pike. Die Pike war damals im groben Gelände bei höherem Tempo recht schnell überfordert. Daher bin ich auch davon ausgegangen mehr Federweg wäre sinnvoll. Außerdem fährt sich die Pike im Vergleich zu den aktuellen Endurogabeln wie ein Gummiknüppel.
Soll heißen: Mit der Pike fand ich die 140mm auch nicht ausreichend.

Mit der U-Turn kannst Du aber so ziemlich jede Einstellung ausprobieren.


----------



## Fiveages (16. Juli 2010)

So in der Art würde ich mir das idealerweise Vortstellen, vorn statt der Totem natürlich ne Lyrik um auch strampeln zu können. Ich habe da nicht so ne hohen Ansprüche an eine ordentliche XC Geo. Auf diesem Bild, auch wenn es natürlich nicht hundert prozent gut zu erkennen ist, sieht die Geo top aus.

Der Dämpder in diesem MX sieht auch sehr kurz aus...meint ihr der hat 200mm Einbaulänge...
Hast du denn schon mal nen 190er Dämpfer verbaut gehabt M.R. ??

Steckachse ok, aber Gussets? Wo sollen die denn sein an welcher Stelle? Das kann ich net erkennen. 

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 59812 (16. Juli 2010)

Natürlich habe ich schonmal einen 190er Dämpfer verbaut; sonst würde ich dazu ja nix schreiben...

Das Bike ist doch das Teambike zum Slopestylen. Da ist sicher auch ein 200er Dämpfer drin, weil 190/50 in der hinteren Anlenkung nicht passen.

Außerdem ist der Rahmen sicher sehr klein, wodurch die träge Geo wieder kompensiert wird. Möglicherweise hat die Totem auch garnicht die vollen 180mm.

Ein sehr spezieller Aufbau, der imho für nix anderes taugt.


Die Gussets am MX gehen durch die schwarze Lackierung unter. Sieht man nur im direktem Vergleich.

Solltest Du kein MX haben beträgt die maximale einbaulänge der Gabel ohnehin nur 53 cm, d.h. Lyrik fällt eigentlich raus.


----------



## Fiveages (16. Juli 2010)

...hmmm also ich bin der festen Überzeugung, dass die Rahmen vom MX und dem normalen Prophet absolut identlisch sind. Das Geoemtrieatenblatt sagt das ja auch aus. Mit der Steckachse ok, aber die ist ja generell mit den Ausfallenden austauschbar. 







Und der Unterschied in der Gabeleinbauhöhe wird ja nur durch einen Adapter am unteren Ende des Steuerkopfes realisiert, der da zusätzlicheingepresst ist. Wenn der raus ist, sind die Steuerköpfe beider Rahmen ja auch gleich.






...werde den Adapter herauspressen, nen neuen integrierten Stuersatz einbauen und dann sollte das mit der Lyrik kein Problem sein, oder überseh ich da jetzt irgendwas grundsätzliches. An welcher Stelle des Rahmens sollen denn beim MX zusätzliche Gusets sein, vielleicht haste ja nen Foto, dass ich das mal vergleichen kann.

Grüße und kool, dass du da mit deinen Beiträgen mithilfst M.R.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (16. Juli 2010)

1. Die Ausfallenden sind nur mit dem kompletten Hinterbau austauschbar.
2. Der Hauptrahmen vom MX unterscheidet sich, wie gesagt, vom normalen Prophet. Die Geometrie ist gleich.
3. Die längere untere Lagerschale ist notwendig, weil sonst u.U. die Gabelkrone mit der Zugführung oder sogar dem Unterrohr kollidiert. Die Rahmen wurden ja ursprünglich für die Lefty designed. Bei mir sieht das jedenfalls sehr eng aus; selbst mit der längeren Lagerschale.


----------



## Fiveages (16. Juli 2010)

Merci für die Antworten...

muss ich mir mal alles durch den Kopf gehen lassen...warst auf jeden Fall ne große Hilfe

Beste Grüße


----------



## Giulia Spider (28. Juli 2010)

Whitey schrieb:


> Beim Ausweichen / starken Bremsen birgt der Heckträger wenig Halt und Stabilität für das Bike ("Verdrehen" des Trägers auf der Kupplung). Auf dem Dach ist das kein Thema.
> 
> Edit: der Thule 909 hat gute Bewertunge auf Amazon bekommen. Evtl macht es Sinn mal bei einen lokalen Thule-Händler vorbei zu schauen um das gute Stück mit dem Prophet mal zu probieren?


 
Kurzes Edit: Gekauft, getestet mit 3 montierten Bikes auf 600km Autobahn und in den Bergen - leicht zu montieren, sitzt bombenfest. Kann ich jedem nur empfehlen. Könnte aber tatsächlich bei einem breiteren Hinterbau dazu führen, dass die Achse mit der Gabel des zweiten Bikes kollidert. Aber beim 909 bleibt wenigstens die Möglichkeit, die mittlere Schiene frei zu lassen, dann gehen sogar 2 Downhiller drauf.


----------



## Giulia Spider (28. Juli 2010)

Habe mal wieder eine Laienfrage zur Einstellung des Umwerfers:

Nachdem ich mein Bike am WE verliehen habe (hätte ich mal besser sein lassen), lässt es sich nicht mehr aufs kleine Blatt schalten, da der Umwerfer schleift. Wie kann das kommen? Ist der Umwerfer defekt, verstellt oder was auch immer? Kann auch nicht mit Gewissheit sagen, ob da dran rumgespielt wurde. ER scheint auch ein wenig locker zu sitzen.

Habe in der Suchfunktion schon gesucht und zumindest rausgefunden, dass es sich am Prophet um einen E-Type-Umwerfer handelt. Habe auch schon Anleitungen gefunden, die beschreiben, wie man einen Umwerfer einstellt. Wenn ich an den beiden Einstellschräubchen drehe, tut sich aber gar nichts am Umwerfer. Habe auch gesehen, dass der Radius vom Umwerfer nicht exakt zum Kettenblatt passt, aber wie bekomme ich den Umwerfer los? Muss da die ganze Kurbel ab?

Habe auch was gelesen von Top Swing und Down Pull. Was ist denn nun am Prophet dran?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taxoffice! (28. Juli 2010)

Um den Umwerfer zu demontieren musst du die Kurbel und das Innenlager entfernen. Allerdings kann der Umwerfer eigentlich nicht kaputt gehen. Versuch ihn einfach nach deiner Anleitung einzustellen. Falls es nicht klappt geh in einen Radladen. Die Einstellung dauert keine 5 min.


----------



## Magnum 204 (31. Juli 2010)

So meins nach ein paar umbauten,heute mal bissel zeit gehabtLRS, Lenker,Pedale Gabel)

LRS: eigenbau VR:Hope Pro2  mit Sun eq 25 felgen und Dt-Revos 
                    HR:novatec superlight mit Sun eq 25 felgen und Dt-Revos   (1650g)

Gewicht:12,26kg mit pedale 

Federweg :V:140mm H:150mm (Dt mit 200mm und 55mm hub)

Habe aber zum wechsel noch ne 160er Nixon hier liegen.






Gruß


----------



## Gehhilfe (6. August 2010)

Fiveages schrieb:


> Grüße


 
was ein geiles Teil


----------



## Giulia Spider (8. August 2010)

Magnum 204 schrieb:


> Gruß


 
Die rote rote Stütze + Stahlflexleitungen finde ich spitze!!! Was ist das für ein Steursatz und welches Innenlager hast Du verbaut?


----------



## Magnum 204 (9. August 2010)

Giulia Spider schrieb:


> Die rote rote Stütze + Stahlflexleitungen finde ich spitze!!! Was ist das für ein Steursatz und welches Innenlager hast Du verbaut?



Der Steuersatz ist ein Cane Creek XXc Flush II mit 10mm einbauhöhe

Innenlager ist von Keil (aus mannheim,auch leichtkraft genannt)

Gruß


----------



## Taurin1 (10. August 2010)

Hier ist auch mein Prophet - unzerstörbar!


----------



## Taurin1 (10. August 2010)

müsste mal wieder putzen


----------



## Lowdimension (13. August 2010)

Hallo Forum)

Bin neu hier und bin durch Zufall auf dieses tolle Forum gestossen! 

Habe mir erst kürzlich ein gebrauchtes Cannondale Prophet 2000 gegönnt - war vorher eine Weile mit einem Wheeler Comp 30 unterwegs.

Der Unterschied zwischen dem Cannondale Prophet 2000 und dem Wheeler Comp 30 sind extrem,aber diese Bikes kann man ja eigentlich schon vom Neupreis her kaum vergleichen!Das Wheeler Comp 30 behalte ich aber als Zweitfahrrad für meinen Bob Ibex Anhänger!

Technische Daten Cannondale Prophet 2000:

Rahmen: Prophet 140mm
Gabel: Lefty Carbon 140 SPV Evolve Titanium Coil 
Dämpfer: Manitou Swinger 3 Way Air
Felgen: Mavic 819 Disc 
Speichen: DT Swiss
Reifen: Continental Race King Supersonic - White Limited Edition
Kurbel: Shimano XT
Innenlager: Shimano XT
Umwerfer: Shimano XT
Schaltwerk: Shimano XTR
Schalteinheit: Shimnao XT Dual Control
Vorbau: Cannondale Headshok
Steuerlager: Cannondale Headshok Si
Bremsen: Shimano XT
Bremshebel: Shimnao XT Dual Control
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR Flow
Sattelstütze: Cannondale Fire
Grösse: XL / 53cm
Modell: 2006/2007

Die Continental Race King Supersonic sowie den Selle Italia SLR Flow Sattel und die schraubbaren Lenkergriffe habe ich nachträglich montiert!In kürze wird die alte Sattelstütze noch durch eine Race Face Next SL Carbon ersetzt!

Hier mal die Bilder:













Ich bin wirklich mehr als nur begeistert vom Cannondale Prophet 2000 und natürlich von der genialen Lefty Gabel!

Grüsse Lowdimension


----------



## Zilli-Project (14. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

sooo... mein *Custom-PROPHET* hat sich nun endlich über den lang ersehnten Laufradsatz freuen können - an dieser Stelle vielen Dank an den User "*Chris Carbonara*" für den erstklassigen "*MAVIC CrossMax SL Lefty System-Laufradsatz*" zum Traumpreis!!! 

Nach einem langen Hin- und Herüberlegen und vielen Erfahrungsberichten anderer User, habe ich mich letztendlich gegen den *"NoTubes*" Laufradsatz mit der *TUNE Cannonball Vorderrad- und TUNE Kong Hinterradnabe* entschieden... Nachdem mir viele davon abgeraten haben, allein was das ständige Nachzentrieren angeht, gab es für mich nur eine einzige Alternative: Den "alten" aber bewährten und zum 2005er "*Prophet 1000 Team Replica*" optisch auch zu 100% passenden "MAVIC CrossMax SL Lefty" Systemlaufradsatz!

...nachdem ich nun schon knapp 300km damit runtergespult habe, kann ich nur eines sagen: HAMMA! *sprachlos* ...die beste Wahl EVER! ...ich fahre seitdem ich MTB fahre MAVIC-Systemlaufradsätze und bin nun wieder einmal aufs Neue begeistert! ...und das laute surren der Nabe erspart jede Klingel auf dem Trail  ...


Nun folgen keine weiteren Veränderungen an meinem Prophet - der Custom-Aufbau der letzten 2 Jahre ist vollendet!


Enjoy it!











...*viele weitere Bilder in meinem Album*: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/30211



Rollsportfreundliche Grüße und euch allen ein schönes Wochenende!

Cheers!
Fabian


----------



## dkc-live (14. August 2010)

wo fährt man mit den Reifen? Bis zum Bäcker?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli-Project (14. August 2010)

Nö... trockenen XC/CC...


----------



## dkc-live (14. August 2010)

wär ein scalpel nicht besser?


----------



## LeichteGranate (14. August 2010)

Die Reifen versauens....

Aber die sind ja schnell getauscht!
Meine Empfelung:
VR: Highroller 2,35"
HR Larssen TT 2,35"


----------



## Zilli-Project (14. August 2010)

...das bin ich damals testgefahren... ich stand vor dem Kauf eines 2005er Prophets, eines 2006er Rushs oder Scalpels... - also den Kauf habe ich 2008 angetreten - es sollten aber speziell der Lackierung wegen die älteren Modelle sein - deswegen musste ich auch sehr lange nach Bike im Neuzustand suchen... letztendlich standen dann alle in einem Bike-Shop auf der schwäbischen Alb xD ...

Beim Scalpel war ich bzgl. dem Hinterbau mit deren Carbonstreben damals noch etwas skeptisch... das Rush war mir von der Sitzhaltung zu sehr gestreckt... und mein Favourit war sowieso das Prophet... das fuhr sich auf Anhieb angenehm und 1A! ...und da sich am Preis einiges nach unten machen ließ, nahm ich es mit knapp 40% Rabatt sofort mit... und ich bin seither immer noch so sehr begeistert wie damals!

Beste Grüße!


----------



## Zilli-Project (14. August 2010)

LeichteGranate schrieb:


> Die Reifen versauens....
> 
> Aber die sind ja schnell getauscht!
> Meine Empfelung:
> ...



...nene du! Es muss schnell laufen! Von daher Gewicht und Roll-W. der Reifen runter und zusätzlich Leichtbauschläuche rein... fahre seit 2009 immer noch die ersten Schläuche (Maxxis FlyWeight)...

Bin zuvor Tubeless (Schwalbe Racing Ralph) gefahren... hatte dann aber im Bike-Urlaub am Bodensee 2 Sätze in 2 Tagen mit knapp 20 Löchern - und das bei normalen Schotterwegen... verärgert habe ich mich damals an Schwalbe gewendet - die haben mir sofort ohne zu Mucken 2 neue Sätze Evo-Reifen nach Wahl zugeschickt... Seither eben Furious Fred - und sehr zufrieden! ...man muss eben an gewissen Stellen aufpassen aber wenn man das tut hat man einen perfekten leichtrollenden Reifen!



Für Enduro Ausritte suche ich noch nach den "richtigen" Reifen... da bin ich gerne für Vorschläge offen!  ...was meint ihr?!


----------



## dkc-live (14. August 2010)

jo wenn man den thread so durchblättert, scheint das prohpet die cc maschine schlechthin zu sein. bauen sichja 60% hier so auf.

Da du nur im trockenen fährst und keine so breiten Felgen hast. Michelin rockr.
Wenns mehr ins nasse geht find ich die Onza Ibex Fr ganz cool.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (14. August 2010)

Einfach nur zum  die Kiste.


----------



## Zilli-Project (14. August 2010)

M.R. schrieb:


> Einfach nur zum  die Kiste.



 ...sagt der, der mit seinem Prophet MX Freeride und Downhill fährt... tja mit Steckachse hast du auch nicht gerade eine große Auswahl... ich fahre eben lieber hoch, als nur runter  ...zudem zwischen unseren Bikes ja mindestens 5kg Unterschied liegen...


----------



## Gehhilfe (14. August 2010)

M.R. schrieb:


> Einfach nur zum  die Kiste.


 
ich finde ist ne schöne und schnelle CC Kiste mit ordentlich Federweg falls man(n) mal mehr will. Das Prophet hat einen riesen Einsatzbereich. Muss einfach nur die Reifen tauschen.

Liegt natürlich im Auge des Betrachters und ich finde es gut -wahrscheinlich weil ich es selber fahre....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (14. August 2010)

naja für XC ist die Front ein bißchen hoch, durch die Lefty MAX, positiver Vorbau und Rizer; stimmiger wäre eine Lefty Speed, negativer Vorbau und Flat Lenker.


----------



## Taxoffice! (14. August 2010)

Ich find's sehr geil


----------



## Zilli-Project (14. August 2010)

fuzzball schrieb:


> naja für XC ist die Front ein bißchen hoch, durch die Lefty MAX, positiver Vorbau und Rizer; stimmiger wäre eine Lefty Speed, negativer Vorbau und Flat Lenker.



Ja das ist richtig, dass die Lefty MAX bei steilen Passagen mit dieser Lenker-Vorbau-Kombination etwas hoch baut - da wäre eine Absenkung oder etwas weniger Federweg an der Front sinnvoll 

...aber ich muss sagen, dass mir diese Kombination auf bergab-Passagen sowie auf Flachen Stücken sehr gut gefällt... mit einer zu flachen Kombination komme ich irgendwie nicht klar... hatte das auch schon ausprobiert...


----------



## Deleted 59812 (14. August 2010)

Gehhilfe schrieb:


> ich finde ist ne schöne und schnelle CC Kiste mit ordentlich Federweg falls man(n) mal mehr will. Das Prophet hat einen riesen Einsatzbereich. Muss einfach nur die Reifen tauschen.
> 
> Liegt natürlich im Auge des Betrachters und ich finde es gut -wahrscheinlich weil ich es selber fahre....



Schön finde ich das Rad auch.

Leider ist es einfach nur vollkommen inkonsequent zusammengeschustert worden.

Es geht ja nicht nur um die Reifen. Die Pellen sind allerdings total daneben. Wenn er nicht nur auf staubtrockener fester Piste fährt, sind die Reifen einfach ungeeignet, v.a. am VR.

Für ein XC-Bike ist einfach das Cockpit unsinnig. Es gibt praktisch keine Sattelüberhöhung. Flats sind in dem Bereich eigentlich auch eher verpönt.

Für ein Am/ Endurobike ist der Lenker zu schmal, der Vorbau zu lang. Das dritte Kettenblatt hat in dem Bereich eh nix mehr verloren. Bestenfalls büßt es ein paar Zähne ein. auf die Laufräder passen keine für diesen Bereich angemessenen Reifen.


Ich fahre ja selbst seit nunmehr 3 Jahren ein Prophet und nutze es zu schnellen Ausfahrten, Tagestouren, Freeridetouren und Bikeparkeinsätzen mit allem was dazugehört.
Natürlich baut jeder sein Bike seinen Prioritäten entsprechen auf. Aber hier ging es wohl eher darum ein besonders teures, leichtes und hübsches Bike aufzubauen, als ein taugliches.
Aber er scheint ja ohnehin lieber zu basteln. Ein MTB-Rahmen sieht nach 2 Jahren Nutzung jedenfalls nicht so aus. An einem 2 Jahre alten Rahmen zeigen sich einfach Erscheinungen, die man nicht wegpflegen kann.

Ich finde das Bike tatsächlich sehr hübsch. Was mich betrifft, scheint das Konzept also aufzugehen.

Es ist aus meiner Sicht einfach schade, dass Zilli ein so tolles Bike mit soviel Leidenschaft und Ernsthaftigkeit zu Zierrat kastriert hat.


----------



## crack_MC (15. August 2010)

Gehhilfe schrieb:


> ich finde ist ne schöne und schnelle CC Kiste mit ordentlich Federweg falls man(n) mal mehr will. Das Prophet hat einen riesen Einsatzbereich. Muss einfach nur die Reifen tauschen.
> ...


 
genau,vorne & hinten Larsen TT 2,35" druff,Dämpfer in FR-Anlenkung,und schon haste 'nen leichtes Trailbike 
Übrigens braucht das Prophet m.M. nach nicht unbedingt eine absenkbare Gabel,die Front bleibt doch bei Anstiegen recht lange 
unten. Cooles Bike !


----------



## crack_MC (15. August 2010)

LeichteGranate schrieb:


> Die Reifen versauens....
> 
> Aber die sind ja schnell getauscht!
> Meine Empfelung:
> ...


 
sehr gute Kombination,passt eigentlich immer !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taxoffice! (22. August 2010)

Hi,
passt ein 2,5er Schwalbe in den Hinterbau? Bin bis jetzt nur 2,35er gefahren und brauch mal was breiteres


----------



## Zilli-Project (22. August 2010)

Taxoffice! schrieb:


> Hi,
> passt ein 2,5er Schwalbe in den Hinterbau? Bin bis jetzt nur 2,35er gefahren und brauch mal was breiteres



Passt! Irgendeiner fährt diese Kombi' hier im Forum... naja dieses Prophet sieht eher aus wie ein Downhiller...  *fürchterlich*


----------



## Xah88 (26. August 2010)

Taxoffice! schrieb:


> Hi,
> passt ein 2,5er Schwalbe in den Hinterbau? Bin bis jetzt nur 2,35er gefahren und brauch mal was breiteres


 
Also 2,4 (Fat albert) passt bei mir und es ist noch ein klein wenig platz...würde auch sagen das passt...


----------



## Deleted 59812 (26. August 2010)

Ich hatte mal kurz ne 2.5er Mary drin. Geht rein, hast dann aber nur noch ca. 1mm auf beiden Seiten. Schleift in der Kurve und bei Schlammbeschuss kratzt es derbe am Hinterbau.

Für mein Verständnis ist "passen" was anderes.


----------



## Xah88 (26. August 2010)

M.R. schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal kurz ne 2.5er Mary drin. Geht rein, hast dann aber nur noch ca. 1mm auf beiden Seiten. Schleift in der Kurve und bei Schlammbeschuss kratzt es derbe am Hinterbau.
> 
> Für mein Verständnis ist "passen" was anderes.


 
Wenn er es sagt, dann wirds schon stimmen...2,4ér machen es ja eigtl auch


----------



## rider_x (1. Oktober 2010)

Hey Leutz, hab mal ne Frage zur Gabel:

Welcher Schaftdurchmesser passt ins Prophet? Die Angaben hier auf der Herstellerseite verwirren mich etwas... 

Stem Cannondale XC3 1 1/8", 31.8 mm

Headset Cannondale Orbit Z 1.5"

 > Specs anwählen

http://www.cannondale.com/gbr/eng/Products/2008/Mountain/Details/1730-8VE3-Prophet-3


----------



## Magnum 204 (1. Oktober 2010)

servus passt ziemlich viel rein , je nach steuersatz kannst du 

Headshock

1,5

1 1/8

und Tapered 

verbauen 

Grußatrick


----------



## rider_x (1. Oktober 2010)

Magnum 204 schrieb:


> Tapered



??? sagt mir leider gar nix

thx, das hilft schon mal weiter




EDIT: hab mal tapered bei leo eingegeben. frage hat sich erledigt


----------



## Tib (6. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

mir ist bewusst, dass das hier kein Kaufberatungsthread ist, möchte aber trotzdem mal so frech sein ... um mich dann am Ende mit Fotos von meinem Prophet dazu gesellen zu dürfen. 

Ich bin recht günstig an einen 2006er Prophet Rahmen in Größe XL gekommen und habe als Flachlandbiker bisher null Plan von Fullys. Eigentlich wollte ich den Rahmen wieder verscheuern, dummerweise habe ich mich nun aber total in den Rahmen verliebt und möchte Ihn mir dann doch aufbauen. 

Ich bin 1,84m, wiege 93 kg und verzweifle nun gerade an der Frage welcher Dämpfer für mich der richtige sein könnte? Einsatzbereich wäre CC/AM, eher kaum FR oder DH. 
Für mich scheint da angesichts meines Gewichts eher ein Stahlfeder-Dämpfer sinnvoll zu sein? Welche Feder würdet Ihr mir empfehlen? Ich liebäugle momentan mit einem Fox Van R, a noch für mich in bezahlbarer Preisregion (max. 350). Sind die 2009er Modelle brauchbar oder lieber doch was neueres? ...oder eher einen ganz anderen Dämpfer?

Hier fährt ja scheinbar jeder einen anderen Dämpfer und kann auch aus Euren Postings keinen wirklichen Rückschluss auf einen für mich sinnvollen Dämpfer herleiten. Für jeden noch so kleinen Tipp wäre ich echt sehr dankbar!


----------



## dkc-live (6. Oktober 2010)

viel zu groß... zu groß ist scheinbar in


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpine Maschine (6. Oktober 2010)

Hm, zu groß vielleicht gerade nicht. Ich mit meinen 1,75 schramme auch gerade am L-Rahmen entlang, dass könnte schon passen.

Was allerdings gegen das Prophet für große und vor allem schwere Biker spricht: das Ding ist weich wie ne Gummikuh. Das macht sich erst ab ca 90 Kilo bemerkbar.

Hab das selber erfahren müssen, als ich n 20-Kilo-Rucksack auf hatte (Fotorucksack, Gesamtgewicht ca 100 Kilo). Schon nach 50m (!) Asphalt hab ich angehalten, um zu schauen, ob das Hinterrad evtl. lose ist, so hat das gewabbelt.

Hin und her probiert, es liegt echt nur am Gewicht und nicht an irgendwelchen Lagerungen.

Damit wäre auch das Problem des Dämpfers gelöst. Denn der Prophet-Hinterbau arbeitet degressiv, ein Luftdämpfer i.d.R. progressiv. Im Idealfall ergibt sich so ein lineare Kennlinie, i.d.R. das Optimum.

Stahldämpfer sind aber linear, also ergäbe sich eine degressive Gesamt-Federkennlinie mit der Folge, dass du entweder den Federweg gar nicht nutzen kannst (zu harte Feder) oder der Hinterbau würde zu oft durchschlagen (selbst bei richtiger Federhärte.


----------



## Tib (6. Oktober 2010)

dkc-live schrieb:


> viel zu groß... zu groß ist scheinbar in



Ja, ich weiss...

Ein Rush - bin mir recht sicher dass es Größe M war - durfte ich mal ein paar km vergleichsfahren. Das kam mir unangenehm eng vor, ich hatte fast schon Angst mit den Knien an den Lenker zu stoßen. Größe L unterscheidet sich bei Cannondale ja nun nur in einem ein paar cm längerem Sitzrohr. Macht das so viel aus?

...und mein Kampf-Gewicht geht mir eh auf den Senkel, will endlich wieder 20 kg runter haben! Somit hätte ich noch einen weiteren Ansporn. 



Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Damit wäre auch das Problem des Dämpfers gelöst. Denn der Prophet-Hinterbau arbeitet degressiv, ein Luftdämpfer i.d.R. progressiv. Im Idealfall ergibt sich so ein lineare Kennlinie, i.d.R. das Optimum.
> 
> Stahldämpfer sind aber linear, also ergäbe sich eine degressive Gesamt-Federkennlinie mit der Folge, dass du entweder den Federweg gar nicht nutzen kannst (zu harte Feder) oder der Hinterbau würde zu oft durchschlagen (selbst bei richtiger Federhärte.



Danke für die Info und wenn man d'rüber nachdenkt, ist das wirklich plausibel. Also doch lieber einen Luft-Dämpfer. Dann versuche ich mich weiter Schlau zu machen und nerve vielleicht doch mal ein oder zwei Händler und bezahle die individuelle Beratung halt mit dem entsprechenden Mehrpreis auf den Dämpfer.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (6. Oktober 2010)

Denk dran: ins Prophet kannst du verschiedene Dämpferlängen einbauen.

Es gehen 190 mm Einbaulänge (in FR-Position zu tiefes Tretlager) und 200 mm Enbaulänge (in XC-Position zu hohes Tretlager, zu steiles Steuerrohr)

190 mm-Dämpfer haben normalerweise 50 mm Hub.

200 mm-Dämpfer gibt es mit 50 oder 57 mm Hub. Der 200/50 gibt seinen Federweg williger her als der 190/50 (ist fast ein Etikettenschwindel, wie mir ein Dämpferhersteller mal verraten hat).

Ich empfehle dir also einen 200/50 mm Dämpfer.

Da kannst du fast nehmen, was du willst. Allerdings war mir der Manitou Evolver in allen möglichen Einstellungen zu soft, den Fox DHX Air 5.0 musste ich mit maximalem Druck in der Prograssionskammer fahren. Am besten hat der serienmäßige Fox Float RP3 funktioniert.

Serienmäßig ist auch der Manitou Swinger 3-Way verbaut worden.

Dazu passt dann super ne Gabel mit nem Federweg zwischen 120 und 140 mm (Richtwerte).


----------



## Tib (6. Oktober 2010)

WOW! Nochmal vielen herzlichen Dank für das ausplaudern Deiner Erfahrungen.

Für meinen allerersten Dämpfer und zum Erfahrung sammeln habe ich dann dank Deiner Hilfe vermutlich das Richtige gefunden. Fehlen noch Kleinteile und irgendwann dann ein paar Fotos hier im Thread.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (6. Oktober 2010)

Genau, Fotos sind jetzt Pflicht!

;-)


----------



## Taxoffice! (6. Oktober 2010)

Den Dämpfer auf keinen Fall kaufen!!! Wenn Fox, dann Low Volume Ausführung. 
Ich empfehle Manitou Swinger X4 oder Rock SHox Pearl


----------



## dkc-live (7. Oktober 2010)

> Ein Rush - bin mir recht sicher dass es Größe M war - durfte ich mal ein paar km vergleichsfahren. Das kam mir unangenehm eng vor, ich hatte fast schon Angst mit den Knien an den Lenker zu stoßen. Größe L unterscheidet sich bei Cannondale ja nun nur in einem ein paar cm längerem Sitzrohr. Macht das so viel aus?



es geht um die länge. wenn man in langhubiges schweres xc bike haben will ist xl sicher ok. so werden ja auch die meisten prophets hier aufgebaut *duck und weg*

aber im gelände kannste es dann mit nem schulbus vergleichen von der wendigkeit.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (7. Oktober 2010)

Ins Prophet passt nur ein 200/50er Dämpfer. 190mm EBL bzw. 57mm Hub passen nicht in der FR-Position. Jedenfalls hat es bei mir nichtmal mit einem 2.35er Minion funktioniert. Bei maximalem Hub schlägt der Hinterreifen ans Sitzrohr.

Mit dem 200/50er Dämpfer kann man alle Möglichkieten nutzen, die das Bike bietet. XC-Geo ist super für Touren und Trails. Fr-Geo ist sehr gut für Bikepark und technisches Terrain.

Einen Stahlfederdämpfer kann man schon fahren. Ich fahre mittlerweile wieder meinen Akira Swinger. Das ist v.a. bei einer eher aktiven und aggressiven Fahrweise nicht übel. Es verpufft nicht so viel Energie im Dämpfer und bei höherer Geschwindigkeit liegt das Bike deutlich ruhiger. Bedingt durch die harte Feder ist das Fahrwerk im Tourentempo aber recht unkomfortabel. Ist dann quasi ein schweres Hardtail.
Für den Park ist der coildämpfer aber deutlich besser als mein RP23, den ich aber auch schon sehr gut fand. Gerade harte Landungen werden besser abgefangen.
Ich würde halt einen Dämpfer mit einstellbarem Bottom Out verbauen. Für den Swinger muss man sich aber einen anderen Federteller besorgen, um die FR_Geo fahren zu können. Der vom 5th Element passt aber.
Den VanR würde ich halt eher nicht nehmen; eher den DHX.

Bis vor kurzem bin ich einen RP23 mit kleiner Luftkammer gefahren. Kann ich wirklich empfehlen. Hat sehr gut funktioniert. Ich würde ihn jetzt mit starker Druck- und Zugstufe verbauen. Die mittlere Zugstufe war mir noch einen Tick zu schnell. Ich mag es aber auch eher langsamer beim Ausfedern.
Man kann den Luftdruck nach belieben anpassen und selbst bei weicher Abstimmung verhindert das Propedal bei steilen anstiegen wirkungsvoll das Zusammensacken des Dämpfers.

Der Swinger X4 ist sicher auch ein sehr guter Dämper fürs Prophet.

Swinger 3 way war nicht so toll, genauso wie der Pearl.
Der Pearl sackt extrem stark weg. Aus meiner Sicht ein super Dämpfer für ein Komfortables Fahrwerk bei eher ruhigerer Fahrweise oder langsamen, steilen und technischen Trails. Man kann ihn sehr weich fahren, ohne dass er durchschlägt. Bei Highspeed ist er aber restlos überfordert.
Beim Swinger 3-Way war es ähnlich. Durch das SPV ist er sehr guhig. Sobald man aber einen Bunnyhop o.Ä. machen will, sackt der Dämpfer weg, gerade, wenn man es nicht gebrauchen kann.

Für ein Tourenprophet würde ich den RP23 mit kleiner Luftkammer oder den Swinger Air X4 empfehlen.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (7. Oktober 2010)

M.R. schrieb:


> Ins Prophet passt nur ein 200/50er Dämpfer. 190mm EBL bzw. 57mm Hub passen nicht in der FR-Position. ...



Warum ist meins dann serienmäßig mit nem 190er gekommen?

Na egal, du kommst ja zu den gleichen Schlüssen wie ich, dass ein 200/50er die beste Wahl ist, auch wenn ich pers. die XC-Geo dann zu extrem (hohes Tretlager, steiler Lenkwinkel s.o.) nicht mag.

Das mit den 57mm Hub und anschlagen stimmt übrigens.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 59812 (7. Oktober 2010)

Das SL hat einen 190er Dämpfer. Der hat aber keine 50mm Hub.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (7. Oktober 2010)

Auf'm Papier schon. 



Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Es gehen 190 mm Einbaulänge (in FR-Position zu tiefes Tretlager) und 200 mm Enbaulänge (in XC-Position zu hohes Tretlager, zu steiles Steuerrohr)
> 
> ...



Außerdem gibts zwischen SL und "normalen" Prophet-Rahmen keinen Unterschied. Die FR-Variante hatte angebliche einen verstärkten Rahmen und ne Steckachse hinten.

PS. Natürlich bin ich die anderen Dämpfer (Evolver/DHX Air) dann mit ner passenden Gabel (Pike/36) gefahren. Mit der serienmäßigen 120er Reba des SL hätte da ja nix mehr zusammengepasst.

So war das Prophet ja von vorneweg gedacht: als variables, nach Bedarf lang- oder kurzhubiges, wendiges oder laufruhiges, ich sag mal, All Mountain.

Pech, dass es damals von den Magazinen nicht richtig eingeordnet worden ist und als Enduro kein Fuß auf den Boden bekommen hat.

Dabei ist es ja gerade die Vielfältigkeit, die ich an dem Bike so geil finde.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (7. Oktober 2010)

Das SL hat am Heck nur 120mm Hub. Bei gleicher Geometrie kann der Dämpfer dann keine 50mm Hub haben. Ist sicher eine Sonderanfertigung von Fox mit reduziertem Hub.
Außerdem hatte es wohl einen leichteren Rohrsatz als das normale Prophet.

Das MX/ 4X hatte dann zusätzlich noch Steckachse, ISCG Aufnahme und diverse Gussets.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (7. Oktober 2010)

Der 190er hat ja eh keine echten 50 Hub. Und das SL hat nur auf dem Papier 120, in echt mehr. Das normale Prophet hat ja auch nicht nur 140, wie im Prospekt steht. Die sind teilweise mit fast 160 gemessen worden. Und das kommt nicht nur aus der Rahmenverbiegung.

Von dem leichteren Rohrsatz hör ich zum ersten mal, die Rahmengewichte, die ich gesehen haben, haben sich bei "normal" und "SL" nicht unterschieden. Nichtsdestotrotz passt ein 190er-Dämpfer ins Prophet, der Rohrsatz ist ja egal, wenn die Geo gleich ist.

Nur die FR-Position für den 190er ist dann sinnlos, wie ich oben schon beschrieben haben.

Das MX ist ne andere Angelegenheit, klar.

Ach so ja, mit nem 190er in XC Position hast du dann die gleichen Geodaten wie mit nem 200er in FR-Position. Hab ich ausprobiert. Bin auch alle Prophets gefahren ...


----------



## Deleted 59812 (7. Oktober 2010)

Ist wenig zielführend.


----------



## crack_MC (7. Oktober 2010)

der DT-Swiss HVR 200 (200mm/55mm) passt auch super,top Performance


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tib (9. Oktober 2010)

Zilli-Project schrieb:


>



Unglaublich schick! 

... ist der Nokon Schaltzug für die Strecke in der Schwinge ein normaler Kunststoff-Schaltzug? Falls nein: Wie hast Du das Problem gelöst, dass die Nokons in der Schwinge klappern?


----------



## Zilli-Project (9. Oktober 2010)

Tib schrieb:


> Unglaublich schick!
> 
> ... ist der Nokon Schaltzug für die Strecke in der Schwinge ein normaler Kunststoff-Schaltzug? Falls nein: Wie hast Du das Problem gelöst, dass die Nokons in der Schwinge klappern?








Danke! Ja, die NOKON-Schaltzüge gehen komplett durch die Schwinge... ich muss zugeben, dass mir das Entstehende Klappern der NOKONs im Vorfeld nicht bewusst war... deswegen klappert's nun etwas  ...ich habe leider noch keine optimale Lösung gefunden... ein Latexschlauch (kein Fahrradschlauch) wäre da was sinnvolles... aber finde den mal in so einem Durchmesser  ...da müsste man sich einfach mal im Pneumatikbereich umschauen... nur ähm... ich vergesse es einfach regelmäßig, weil mich das Klappern nicht so wahnsinnig stört! ...aber trotzdem wäre es schön, wenn es weg wäre :-D

ABER!!! Wer da eine Idee hat - Immer her damit... denn bei meinem GEMINI-Custom, werde ich bald das gleiche Problem haben, wenn sich der Aufbau auch in Richtung Schaltung fortbewegt...


Greetz!
Fabian


----------



## Deleted 59812 (9. Oktober 2010)

Lass doch einfach den Nokonmist weg.


----------



## Zilli-Project (9. Oktober 2010)

M.R. schrieb:


> Lass doch einfach den Nokonmist weg.



NIEMALS! Ich kenne mit keinem anderen Schaltungszug(Set) so ein perfektes Ansprechverhalten, was das Schalten wie mit NOKON-Zügen angeht! 

Einmal Nokon - immer Nokon... und das an 3 Bikes 

Gruß,
Fabian


----------



## Deleted 59812 (9. Oktober 2010)

Ich kenne niemanden, der die Dinger nach ernsthaftem Gebrauch immernoch empfehlen würde. Klappern, Knarzen, scheuern Lack/ Beschichtung am Rahmen stärker ab als konventionelle Hüllen,  teuer...

Ich finde eine normale Zughülle von Shimano, Jagwire o.Ä. mit nem 0815 Schaltzug und etwas Fett am sinnvollsten.

Ist aber natürlich nur für Mountainbiker von Bedeutung.


----------



## baltes21 (9. Oktober 2010)

also ich hatte nokons an meinem taurine, danach habe ich wieder auf normale 9 Euro Züge gewechselt und bin nicht enttäuscht, auch kann ich günstig und schnell dir züge wechseln


----------



## Zilli-Project (9. Oktober 2010)

Also dann habt ihr die NOKONs definitiv nicht nach Herstellerhinweis behandelt und gepflegt...

Meine ersten Nokons sind nun 4 Jahre alt... und was weiß ich wie viele Schaltvorgänge die hinter sich haben... laufen dank jährlichem komplett-Zerlegen und Ölen (innen wie außen) PERFEKT! ...natürlich wird jährlich der Liner erneuert - kostet ja nur 1 EUR ungrad...

Man sollte eben an Stellen wo sie durch Drehbewegung den Rahmen berühren die von NOKON mitgelieferten Rahmenschutzdekore anbringen...

Also von mir hört ihr kein schlechtes Wort über NOKON... und der Preis ist doch TOP! AXO... Okay... dank Händlerkontakt 

Ja für den Normalkäufer könnte der Preis schon etwas niedriger sein... das ist aber nun auch das einzige, was ich zu bemängeln hätte...




Fabian


----------



## rider_x (9. Oktober 2010)

Kannst ja versuchen den Teil der Nokons die in der Schwinge sind mit Schrumpfschlauch zu umhüllen. Ist natürlich die Frage obs dann noch vom Durchmesser reinpasst...


----------



## dkc-live (9. Oktober 2010)

müsste mir was fehlen wenn ich meine schaltzüge pflege... nach 3000 km sind die hin und es kommen neue für nen 5 er rein.

mit denschönwetterreifen kommt auch kein dreck an die nokons.

achja versuch es mit schrumpfschläuchen. die passen sich dem durchmesser an...


----------



## Zilli-Project (9. Oktober 2010)

rider_x schrieb:


> Kannst ja versuchen den Teil der Nokons die in der Schwinge sind mit Schrumpfschlauch zu umhüllen. Ist natürlich die Frage obs dann noch vom Durchmesser reinpasst...



DANKE!  ...das wäre eine Idee!

Ähm... aber... ich kann mir das bestens vorstellen, aber was genau ist denn ein "Schrumpfschlauch"... habe das schon öfters mal gelesen / gehört, aber mich noch nie näher darüber informiert... Wo gibt es so etwas?!


Gruß,
Fabian


EDIT: Hab's gefunden was ein Schrumpfschlauch ist! Werde nun mal nach der richtigen Größe suchen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rider_x (9. Oktober 2010)

Elektronikläden z.B. Conrad Electronics würd ich sagen...


----------



## Zilli-Project (10. Oktober 2010)

rider_x schrieb:


> Elektronikläden z.B. Conrad Electronics würd ich sagen...



http://cgi.ebay.de/1m-roter-1m-schw...223850972?pt=RC_Modellbau&hash=item483ac84ddc

Soo... dann mal sehen, was sich nach dem Einbau tut


----------



## Duc851 (10. Oktober 2010)

Nachdem hier so viele Prophet-Biker sind hätt ich da auch gleich noch eine Frage:

Mein Rad "fällt" in die Kurven. Sprich sobald ich den Lenker los lasse ziehts sofort nach links oder rechts. Getestet nit 3 verschiedenen Reifen (MAxxis Minion 2,35 und Mountain King 2.4, MAxxis Advantage 2.4) und 2 verschiedenen Gabeln (Manitou Nixon auf 130 und 160mm und einer Maverick SC32 mit 125mm). Jeweils keine wirklich großen Unterschiede. Einzig der Maxxis Advantage brachte etwas besserung.

An Spannung auf den Zügen liegs nicht. Das rad zieht wirklich richtig in die Kurve. Steuersatz ins ein Hope Reducer. Der ist auch OK. Jetzt fällt mir nichts mehr ein, außer den Dämpfer von FR auf XC-Position zu hängen. Aber das will ich nicht. Da werden mir die Winkel zu steil.
Hat noch jemand eine Idee???? Bin langsam ratlos


----------



## Tib (10. Oktober 2010)

Zilli-Project schrieb:


> ABER!!! Wer da eine Idee hat - Immer her damit... denn bei meinem GEMINI-Custom, werde ich bald das gleiche Problem haben, wenn sich der Aufbau auch in Richtung Schaltung fortbewegt...



Eine Idee wäre auch sich eine Nokon-Perle einzustecken und in einer größeren Tier-Handlung mit großer Aquarien-Abteilung vorbeizuschauen. Die haben da üblicherweise ein Sammelsurium an teils auch sehr dünnwandigen Wasser- und Luft-Schläuchen verschiedenster Duchmesser. Vielleicht ist da ja was passendes dabei.

...und bitte hier jetzt nicht den üblichen Nokon-Religions-Krieg pflegen. Meinungen dazu gehören eigentlich in andere Threads und das wollte ich mit der Frage nun wirklich nicht anrichten!


----------



## Deleted 59812 (10. Oktober 2010)

Duc851 schrieb:


> Nachdem hier so viele Prophet-Biker sind hätt ich da auch gleich noch eine Frage:
> 
> Mein Rad "fällt" in die Kurven. Sprich sobald ich den Lenker los lasse ziehts sofort nach links oder rechts. Getestet nit 3 verschiedenen Reifen (MAxxis Minion 2,35 und Mountain King 2.4, MAxxis Advantage 2.4) und 2 verschiedenen Gabeln (Manitou Nixon auf 130 und 160mm und einer Maverick SC32 mit 125mm). Jeweils keine wirklich großen Unterschiede. Einzig der Maxxis Advantage brachte etwas besserung.
> 
> ...



In der FR-Geo ist der Lenkwinkel schon recht flach. Das ist nunmal etwas kippelig in der Ebene. Gerade beim freihändigen Fahren wird der Lenkwinkel ja noch flacher, weil man aufrechter sitzt und so der Dämpfer weiter einfedert.
Muss man halt üben.


----------



## Zilli-Project (10. Oktober 2010)

M.R. schrieb:


> In der FR-Geo ist der Lenkwinkel schon recht flach. Das ist nunmal etwas kippelig in der Ebene. Gerade beim freihändigen Fahren wird der Lenkwinkel ja noch flacher, weil man aufrechter sitzt und so der Dämpfer weiter einfedert.
> Muss man halt üben.



 ...genauso das freihändige Fahren mit einer Lefty... bis man das mal raus hat - aber dann läuft's...


----------



## jopo (10. Oktober 2010)

*Heute:*






Edit: INNTALGLETSCHER bei Kufstein. Am Horizont die Nordsee. 
Foto oberhalb Berggasthof Aschenbrenner, auf dem Weg zur Kaindlhütte. Blick ins Inntal nach Norden. Hier schaut es jetzt jeden Tag so aus, das hindert mich etwas am Schrauben  Unten in der Suppe keine 10° Grad, oben am Berg 20° Grad.

Aber das Beste ist ja wohl mein Prophet im Vordergrund!


----------



## Zilli-Project (10. Oktober 2010)

Wo ist denn das...  *HAMMA* ...


----------



## dkc-live (11. Oktober 2010)

Zilli-Project schrieb:


> ...genauso das freihändige Fahren mit einer Lefty... bis man das mal raus hat - aber dann läuft's...



nur wenn das laufrad kacke gespeicht ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duc851 (11. Oktober 2010)

M.R. schrieb:


> In der FR-Geo ist der Lenkwinkel schon recht flach. Das ist nunmal etwas kippelig in der Ebene. Gerade beim freihändigen Fahren wird der Lenkwinkel ja noch flacher, weil man aufrechter sitzt und so der Dämpfer weiter einfedert.
> Muss man halt üben.



das mit dem Freihändigen fahren war nur zur Verdeutlichung dass das Bike NULL Geradeauslauf hat. Die Maverick mit 125mm baut ja schon echt arschtief. Ich werd wohl noch bischen rumprobieren müssen...


----------



## Adiplay (8. November 2010)

[FONT="]Hi,[/FONT]
  [FONT="]ich fahre 2 selbst aufgebaute Prophet (Beschreibung/Ausstattung im größten Cannondale thread)[/FONT]
  [FONT="]Beim Prophet hat man ja verschiedene Möglichkeiten hinsichtlich des Fahrwerks.[/FONT]
  [FONT="]Hier meine Erfahrungen und Messwerte. Maximaler Federweg hinten bis Reifen [/FONT]
  [FONT="](Conti Mountain King 2.4 Reifenhöhe 5,6 cm, Felge DT Swiss X-430) hinten das Sattelrohr berührt = 16,5 cm.  Um diese zu erreichen sind in der CC Stellung 6,3 cm Dämpferhub und in der FR Stellung 5,5 cm Hub nötig, mit 20 cm Dämpfer. Bei einem 19 cm Dämpfer verringert sich der Hub um 1 cm. Daraus ergibt sich ein Multiplikationsfaktor von 2,8 in der CC Stellung und 3,0 in der FR Stellung. Dämpferhub mal Multiplikationsfaktor ergibt den maximalen Federweg. Hier ein paar Beispiele:[/FONT]
  [FONT="]Manitou Radium R Einbaulänge 20 cm Hub 5,25; CC = 14,7 cm, FR = 15,7 cm[/FONT]
  [FONT="]Fox Float RP23 Einbaulänge 20 cm Hub 5,71; CC = 16,0 cm, FR = nicht möglich 17,1cm[/FONT]
  [FONT="]Fox Float RP3 Einbaulänge 19 cm Hub 4,45; CC = 12,5 cm, FR = 13,3 cm[/FONT]
  [FONT="]Beliebiger  Dämpfer Einbaulänge 20 cm Hub 5,00; CC = 14,00 cm, FR = 15,00 cm.[/FONT]
  [FONT="]Die progresiven Fox Dämpfer passen perfekt zu der leicht degresiven Dämpferanlenkung des Prophet. Dies ergibt ein sehr gleichmäßiges, lineares Dämpferverhalten. Den Manitou muß man deutlich härter Abstimmen, das er nicht durch den Federweg rauscht. Auch wenn der Manitou an sich ein guter Dämpfer ist, sind die Fox doch ein bis zwei Klassen besser. Besseres Ansrechverhalten, Dämpfung (rebound) und vielfälltige Einstellmöglichkeiten die auch sehr gut funktionieren. Das Fahrverhalten ist einfach feinste Sahne. Unterschied zwischen RP3 und RP23, der RP23 verändert das Fahrverhalten deutlich stärker bei ProPedal ein (Stufe 1) oder aus, als die 3 Stufen weich, mittel und hart des RP3. Beides funzt aber sehr gut und ich kann nicht sagen was ich bevorzuge.[/FONT]
  [FONT="]Falls interesse besteht könnte ich auch über Gabeln, deren Einbauhöhe, Lenkwinkel, Bremsen, Reifen u.s.w. berichten.[/FONT]

[URL="http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/779736"]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL]


----------



## Airhaenz (8. November 2010)

Was hat den ein PRophet mit 160er Lyrik+CD 1,5 Zoll reducer Steuersatzschale und hinten 200er Fox RP2 auf FR für Winkel. Müsste doch schon gut flach sein?


----------



## Adiplay (9. November 2010)

Der Lenkwinkel beim Prophet wird folgendermaßen berechnet. Basis ist bei CC = 69 Grad bei FR = 67,5 Grad und dies mit einer Lefty 140 Einbauhöhe Lefty 140 =  51,0 cm, untere Lagerschale CD SI 1,1 cm Gesamthöhe 52,1 cm Einbauhöhe Lyrik=55,5 cm, untere Lagerschale Cd Reduziert 1,6 cm Gesamthöhe 57,1 cm. Pro 1 cm mehr Gesamthöhe verringert sich der Lenkwinkel um 0,4 Grad  5 cm mehr Höhe ergibt 2 Grad flachern Lenkwinkel bei CC = 67 und bei FR = 65,5 Cannondale gibt für den Prophet Rahmen 54 cm Gesamthöhe frei verbaut aber selbst eine Fox 36 im Prophet MX mit 54,0 Höhe + Lagerschale ergibt eine Gesamthöhe von 55,1 cm Mir persönlich ist ein Lenkwinkel von unter 67 Grad einfach zu flach, man muß dann das Prophet in schnellen Kurven mit sehr viel Kraftaufwand in die Kurve zwingen und man fährt einfach größere Kurvenradien als in der CC Stellung bei gleicher Geschwindigkeit. Zuzüglich kippt das Bike mit unter 67 Grad  in die Kurve was auch nicht harmonisch ist. Verstärkt wird dieser Effekt noch durch den langen Radstand des Prophet. Ich finde einen Lenkwinkel um 68 Grad bis 68,5 Grad am optimalsten. Abweichungen von 1 Grad plus/ minus je nach Vorlieben und Streckenbeschaffenheit funktioniert ebenso gut. Einbauhöhe Fox 140=51,8 cm, untere Lagerschale Cd Reduz. 1,6 cm Gesamthöhe 53,4cm. Einbauhöhe Fox 150=52,6 cm, untere Lagerschale Cd Reduz. 1,6 cm Gesamthöhe 54,2cm. Ergibt bei Fox 140 CC=68,5 FR 67 und bei Fox 150 CC=68,2 FR=66,7 Basis Prophet SL ist bei CC = 69 Grad bei FR = 67,5 Grad und dies mit einer Lefty 120 Einbauhöhe Lefty 120 =  49,0 cm, untere Lagerschale CD SI 1,1 cm Gesamthöhe 50,1 cm Einbauhöhe Fox F120=50 cm, unteres Lager Cd Reduziert 1,6cm Gesamthöhe 51,6cm. 1,5cm mehr Höhe ergibt 0,6 Grad flachern Lenkwinkel bei CC = 68,4 und bei FR = 66,9 Einbauhöhen der verschiedensten Gabeln findet man im Mountain-Bike-Magazin unter Test  Parts  Federgabeln.  Tip von Cannondale gibt es einen untern Lagerschalen Spacer mit 2 cm, der verringert den Lenkwinkel um 0,8 Grad. Um den Lenkwinkel zu erhöhen niedrigern Steuersatz einbauen. Z.B. hat der FSA Orbit Z Reduzier Steuersatz nur 0,6 cm beim unteren Lager.


----------



## Airhaenz (9. November 2010)

Besten Dank.

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist,CD gibt zwei verschiedene Einbaulängen frei. Hier aus dem manual aus dem CD Archiev 2007 kopiert:

PROPHET MAXIMUM FORK LENGTH 530mm

PROPHET MX MAXIMUM FORK LENGTH 570mm

Ohne viele Zahlen kann ich deine Meinung über das Fahrverhalten aber teilen.
Das Prophet fährt mit 160 Einstellung der Lyrik kippelig beim Einlenken die 145mm Einstellung der Gabel passt aber seht gut.
Wenn es sehr steil runter geht sind 160 aber ok. 

Das bezieht sich auf dir FR Stellung. Mit CC Stellung lässt sich das Bike auch mit 160er einstellung an der Front gut einlenken.


----------



## decolocsta (9. November 2010)

Hallo, ich gehöre jetzt dazu 

Bilder folgen bald, hoffe nur die größe passt mir 

Bin schon sehr gespannt auf das Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adiplay (9. November 2010)

Wegen der Größe mach dir da keine Sorgen, M und L wird dir passen. Es sind nur 2,5 cm differnz in der Oberrohrlänge, das kann man locker mit Sattelstütze (gekröpft oder gerade) und dem Vorbau ausgleichen. 
Wie bekommt man große Bilder in einen Beitrag, bei mir klapp es nur mit kleinen I-net Bildern.


----------



## jopo (9. November 2010)

Adiplay schrieb:


> Wie bekommt man große Bilder in einen Beitrag, bei mir klapp es nur mit kleinen I-net Bildern.


 
Es gibt mehrere Möglichkeiten. Ich mache es jetzt immer so: Fotoalbum, Bild auswählen, unter dem Bild BBCode anklicken. Dann werden drei Codes vorgestellt. Gewünschte Grösse durch anklicken markieren und dann kopieren. Dann diesen Code hier im Text an gewünschter Stelle einfügen. Du machst dafür am Besten das Fotoalbum in einem eigenen Fenster auf und kannst dann hin- und herspringen.





Einziges richtiges Fully auf dem Planeten mit Zahnriemenantrieb - Selbstgebaut. 
Rohloff mit Interner + Disk - Selbstgebaut. 
Teleskopsattelstütze mit Remote - Selbstgebaut. 
Leitungen maximal im Rahmen verlegt - Selbstgemacht.
Befestigung Bremse hinten - Selbstgemacht.

Bremsscheibe hinten als Floating-Disc - in Arbeit. Dann ist das Bike fertig!


----------



## Adiplay (9. November 2010)

Danke für die Hilfe beim hochladen, hat gut geklappt siehe oben


----------



## Tib (14. November 2010)

Was ist denn der Sattelstützen-Durchmesser des Prohpet?

Die 27,2mm Sütze meines momentanen Bikes passt nur mit mit sanfter Gewalt unter viel drehen eine Handbreit in's Sattelrohr. Weiter hab ich's nicht versucht. Sattelstütze ist natürlich sauber, innere des Sattelrohrs soweit möglich auch sauber und ganz leicht gefettet.

Hat das Prophet etwa ein 26,8mm Sattelrohr? Sonst ist wohl mein Sattelrohr innen anoxidiert oder hat gar 'n leichten Schlach...

...sorry für die dusselige Frage, aber ich habe kein Interesse daran, dass die Stütze irgendwann mal meint durch Dreck oder Oxidation eine Feste Einheit mit dem Rahmen eingehen zu müssen.


----------



## decolocsta (14. November 2010)

27,2 stimmt.


----------



## Tib (14. November 2010)

Bedankt! ...dann mal etwas gründlicher reinigen...


----------



## decolocsta (14. November 2010)

kuck auch ma ob am Schlitz im Sattelrohr Farbreste sind die nach innen stehen, war zumindest bei meinem Rz so.


----------



## Taurin1 (14. November 2010)

Jopo, das Ding sieht schon sehr gut aus! Kompliment! Fährst du damit auch???


----------



## Whitey (14. November 2010)

... 4 Sale ..

Prophet "M", Lefty Max, Swinger 4Air, SLX Kurbel, Trigger & Schaltwerk XTR, Ritzel & Umwerfer XT, custom LRS (5.1D, ProLock, 2.0-1.8 & DT Alpine, Hope Nabe), Hope Tech M4 Bremse, floating, Maxxis Ardent,  Easton MonkeyLite XC Carbon-Lenker, Titan-Schrauben usw .. ernstgemeinte Angebote via PN, bitte


----------



## Tib (14. November 2010)

decolocsta schrieb:


> kuck auch ma ob am Schlitz im Sattelrohr Farbreste sind die nach innen stehen, war zumindest bei meinem Rz so.



Danke für den Tipp. 

Aber ist ein gebrauchter Rahmen und des Rätsels Lösung ist ein im unteren Bereich total verschmocktes Sattelrohr. Ich werde nie begreifen, warum einige Leute tonnenweise Montagefett in's Sattelrohr kippen. Das Zeuch war pechschwarz und hatte die Konsistenz von Knetmasse. Ich warte ja noch auf den Tag, an dem ich irgendwo mal einen Schmiernippel im Sattelrohr sehe. *kopfschüttel*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (15. November 2010)

Hallo Leute, brauche eure Hilfe,

mein Prophet MX steht soweit, leider gibts ein Problem, der Vorbesitzer hat einen sehr flach bauenden Reduziersteuersatz verbaut, ansich gut, sieht schick aus und alles desweiteren kommt es mir entgegen da mein Steuerrohr sehr sehr kurz ist.
Problem ist, die Gabel schlägt am Unterrohr an.
Hm, ich brauche einen höher bauenden Steuersatz der jedoch auf keinen Fall 14cm Bauhöhe überschreitet!

k.a. wie es z.b bei dem hier ausschaut:

http://www.cannondale-parts.de/epages/61764971.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/61764971/Products/KP058

vllt. hat ja jemand Erfahrungen mit einer 36 und oder kann mal bei sich messen usw.
Wie gesagt, 14cm wären das absolute Limit, darf nicht 1mm mehr haben.

Hab auch schon Überlegt das Unterrohr mit einem dicken Reifen zu schützen, geht ja ansich nur um den Sturzfall damit mir die Gabel nicht voll ins Unterrohr knallt, das MX ist äusserst massiv verstärkt an der Stelle wo es einschlagen würde, denke das ich da keine Delle reinbekommen würde, einfach einen alten Reifen an die Stelle kleben und gut ist, jedoch ist mir die Lösung fast ein wenig zu.......provisorisch.

Genial wäre so ein Steuersatz der den Lenkeinschlag begrenzen würde, gibts aber sicher nicht so wie ich ihn bräuchte.

ein Steuersatz wäre die Lösung!

Im Prophet Manual steht drin das der orig. Steuersatz eine komplettbauhöhe von 13,7cm hätte, wäre ansich perfekt, nur denk ich bezieht sich diese Angabe auf den 1.5, k.a. ob es da einen Unterschied gibt was die Bauhöhe betrifft beim Reduziersteuersatz.

Bitte, bitte helft mir


----------



## Taxoffice! (15. November 2010)

Kann dir den FSA Orbit Xtreme Pro 1.5R empfehlen. Einbauhöhe beträgt 13,5mm. Mindestens 12mm sollte er auf jeden Fall haben, die Gabel schlägt zwar nicht mehr am Unterrohr an, aber an Bremsleitung oder Schaltzug.
Der original Steuersatz ist meines Wissens nur für Lefty Gabel geeignet.


----------



## decolocsta (15. November 2010)

also auch keine 100 Pro Lösung wo sich die Gabel frei drehen kann im Fall eines sturzes?


----------



## Taxoffice! (15. November 2010)

Ich bin nie eine 36 im Prophet gefahren, aber mit Durolux, 55, Z1, Minute hat's funktioniert, mit 13,5er unterer Lagerschale. Fahre jetzt eine Pike (m.M. die beste Gabel für's Prophet) und da stößt der blaue Druckstufenknopf und der U turn Knopf gegen Bremsleitung und Schaltzug. Habe daraufhin die Leitungen an der Seite entlang verlegt, mit einem externen Leitungshalter. Sieht zwar nicht so elegant aus, aber die Schaltperformance ist besser als zuvor, da der Schaltzug nicht mehr so stark gekrümmt ist.


----------



## jopo (16. November 2010)

Genau diesen Beitrag hatte ich gestern schon mal geschrieben und als ich ihn abschicken wollte, hat Rik das Forum abgeschaltet.



decolocsta schrieb:


> also auch keine 100 Pro Lösung wo sich die Gabel frei drehen kann im Fall eines sturzes?


 
Wie weit dreht sich denn eine Gabel frei, bis sie die Züge knickt?
Ich habe einen Semi Acros BlockLock-Steuersatz verbaut, der dreht nur 180° Grad, also ungefär wie eine DC. Der braucht allerdings für 1.5 spezielle Reduzierhülsen, die stramm eingepresst sein müssen. 
Oben passt der Aussendurchmesser genau zum Aussendurchmesser vom Steuerrohr (siehe Foto mein letzter Beitrag oben). 
Unten, das habe ich allerdings zu spät gemerkt, kann man den Steuersatz tatsächlich integrieren und so die Gabel-Einbauhöhe um ca. 10mm reduzieren!




Taurin1 schrieb:


> Jopo, das Ding sieht schon sehr gut aus! Kompliment! Fährst du damit auch???


 
Danke für die Blumen!





Leider vorbei, die schöne Zeit. Das nächste Mal dann bei Eis und Schnee mit Spikes.


----------



## decolocsta (17. November 2010)

1. Ausbaustufe


----------



## TeMpL (17. November 2010)

HammerSchmidt Or ?? How did you mount it?
Prophet MX ?


----------



## decolocsta (17. November 2010)

jip


----------



## Zilli-Project (17. November 2010)

decolocsta schrieb:


> 1. Ausbaustufe



Sorry... ich muss es auch hier noch einmal zitieren ->  GOURMET das Bike!!! Sieht nach einer richtigen Portion Spaß-Deluxe aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taxoffice! (15. Dezember 2010)

Servus,
kann mir mal jemand die genauen MaÃe der DÃ¤mpferbuchsen mitteilen. dr cannondale hat die zwar, allerdings kosten die 19â¬ fÃ¼r eine Seite und das ist viel zu teuer.

GrÃ¼Ãe

edit:
hat sich erledigt, 27.4 und 37.4


----------



## Tib (16. Dezember 2010)

Jepp, ich kann diese Preise für diese billigen Alu Buchsen auch nicht nachvollziehen.

Von der Verarbeitung und Qualität kann ich die hier sehr empfehlen:

www.tftunedshox.com


----------



## Zilli-Project (16. Dezember 2010)

Und ich empfehle euch:

"*Deutschlands ersten Dämpferbuchsen-Customizer" alias "HOPPLE-MAMMUT*"

...hier bekommt ihr eure Dämpferbuchsen genau nach Maß (und auf den hunderstel MM genau).



*HOPPLE-MAMMUT*

_Dämpferbuchsen-Führungsbuchsen-Achsen_

Inh. Ralf Mueller
Johann-Jacob-Schramm Str.5
D-08132 Muelsen St. Niclas
e-Mail: [email protected]
Homepage: http://www.hopple-mammut.net



...schreibt ihm einfach eine e-Mail (mit den gewünschten Maßen, die ich für die vordere- und hintere Dämpferbuchse braucht) und kauft im Anschluss die Buchsen über seinen eBay Shop:

*Link: *http://cgi.ebay.de/Anfertigung-Damp...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item4aa6faf0f9 (Seine Bewertungen hier sprechen für sich)


Und jetzt kommts: *Preis 20,90 EUR für 2 Paar Dämpferbuchsen mit Achsen (inkl. Versand).* --> Das gibt's nirgends: Handarbeit zum kleinsten Preis!!!

Er dreht die Teile selbst und liefert in weniger als 3 Tagen! 


Das Set sieht dann entsprechend diesem Bild exakt genauso so 2x (für vorne und hinten) aus: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




D.h. 2 Achsen und 4 Spacer für die vordere und hintere Dämpferaufnahme! ...und keine Billig-Schrott "Reducers / Top Hats" wie sie TOXOHOLICS verkauft... dieses primitive Standard-System ist von der Haltbarkeit einfach nicht mit HOPPLE-MAMMUT vergleichbar!


...habe dort schon mehrere Dämpferbuchsen anfertigen lassen und kann ihn euch nur wärmstens empfehlen!!!


Beste Grüße,
Fabian


----------



## Taxoffice! (16. Dezember 2010)

danke, kannte den Hoppel Mammut gar nicht. Wollte bei crc kaufen, für 12.14

Welches Material ist am besten für die Achse? Die Spacer aus Alu ist klar. Normalerweise sind die ganzen Buchsen aus Alu gefertigt, so dass diese bei Belastung nachgeben und nicht das Dämpferauge beschädigen. 

Edelstahl V2A (Rostfrei), Automatenstahl , Silberstahl ,Messing, Bronze, Aluminium


----------



## Zilli-Project (16. Dezember 2010)

Taxoffice! schrieb:


> danke, kannte den Hoppel Mammut gar nicht. Wollte bei crc kaufen, für 12.14
> 
> Welches Material ist am besten für die Achse? Die Spacer aus Alu ist klar. Normalerweise sind die ganzen Buchsen aus Alu gefertigt, so dass diese bei Belastung nachgeben und nicht das Dämpferauge beschädigen.
> 
> Edelstahl V2A (Rostfrei), Automatenstahl , Silberstahl ,Messing, Bronze, Aluminium



...öhmmm  ... also ich nehme an, dass die Achsen aus Edelstahl sind... kann ich aber nun nicht 100%ig sagen... da müsste ich selbst bei HOPPLE-MAMMUT nachfragen...

Greetz!
Fabian


----------



## Taxoffice! (27. Januar 2011)

Bevor der Thread noch einschläft, mein Prophet update. Leichterer LRS, ebenfalls in silber, folgt in den nächsten Tagen.





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brian23 (28. Januar 2011)

da sich hier die geballte Kompetenz rumtreibt...
Ich weiss es wurde alles schon erörtert, aber ich finde nicht wirklich belegt.
Sind alle Prophet/Prophet sl Rahmen mit der gleichen Geometrie versehen?
Wenn ja (wie mehrfach behauptet wurde) warum haben die Teile mal 120 dann 140 und z.T. auch 160 mm am Heck? Dass geht doch nicht nur durch 200mm Dämpfer mit 57 mm Hub... 
Gerade die sl Rahmen wurden mal mit 140 und mal mit 120mm angegeben...
( Quelle: ältere Tests der "Bike" )
Qualifizierte Antworten würden mich echt weiterbringen...


----------



## LeDidi (28. Januar 2011)

Ich kenne die 160er-Konfiguration mit 57er-Dämpfer in CC-Einhängung. Fuhr Taxoffice nicht mal so? Oder wer war das?
Ansonsten sind alle Rahmen geometrisch gleich. Also kongruent, sozusagen


----------



## Taxoffice! (28. Januar 2011)

Ja ich war das. Mit 160er Gabel finde ich die xc Position besser, da ich jetzt wieder mit 140 unterwegs bin, fahre ich in der fr, mit 56mm Hub. Funktioniert ohne Probleme, hat noch genug Abstand zwischen REifen und Sitzrohr.


----------



## brian23 (29. Januar 2011)

bedeutet das jetzt 
190 mm 50 mm hub = 140 mm
190 mm 44 mm hub = 120 mm
200 mm 56 mm hub = 160 mm

taxoffice lass dich mal aus wenn du das schon alles gefahren bist.
hab meinen dämpfer mal gemessen und meine dass ich auf 50 mm komme bei 190 mm 
von auge zu auge.. würde ja demnach 140 federweg bedeuten...
lass mich aber gern eines besseren belehren...


----------



## Erdi01 (29. Januar 2011)

@brain23, Beitag 163 steht's alles genau


----------



## brian23 (29. Januar 2011)

jaja den hab ich auch intensiv studiert...
und es gibt ja auch noch den treat bzgl "prophet max federweg" o.ä.
nur wirklich nachvollziehbar belegt wird da nix...
und da z.b. taxoffice anscheinend alle möglichen einstellungen schon gefahren ist
hoffe ich auf unter anderem seine kompetenz...
zum beitrag 163:
entweder hab ich ne denkblokade oder der verfasser liegt falsch
(tippe stark auf denkblokade...)
wieso verringert sich der federweg durch die dämpferlänge? dass sollte doch via hub passsieren, da sich der hinterbau doch um das lager unten "dreht" welches fix ist.
und wenn ich ein und den selben dämpfer einmal in xc und dann in fr position fahre kann sich doch der federweg nicht verändern bzw verkürzen...
das ist doch im prinzip nichts anderes als beim jekyll da ändert man doch die geo auch mit dem ring am dämpfer aber der federweg bleibt gleich...

bin aber wie schon erwähnt nicht gänzlich unbelehrbar...


----------



## Erdi01 (29. Januar 2011)

@brian23, der kürzere Dämpfer zieht die Hinterbauschwinge nach innen ins Rahmendreieck, gesauso ist es wenn man von der CC in FR Position wechselt. Der theoretisch Federweg bleibt dabei gleich, aber das limitierende Element ist das Sattelrohr, das einfach früher im Weg ist. Deswegen klappt das mit einen 190/50 und einen 200/57 Dämpfer NICHT im FR Possition. Das Hinterrad würde am Sattelrohr anschlagen.


----------



## brian23 (29. Januar 2011)

das macht soweit erstmal sinn...
und wieviel federweg hat man jetzt mit 190/50...
und ich soll diesen (float r werksseitig verbaut) dämpfer nicht in fr fahren können?
habe das so ähnlich auch irgendwo mal in nem langzeittest gelesen aber dass
wäre ja dann schwachsinn von cannondale und sowas machen die doch sicher nicht...
ich glaube ans gute!


----------



## Erdi01 (29. Januar 2011)

@Brain23, die 190ziger Dämpfer sind nur in den SL Modellen ab Werk verbaut worden. Das war die Tourenlastige 120mm Version, für die war die FR Position einfach nicht relevant. Die All Mountain Version mit 140mm (ohne SL in der Bezeichnung) hatte dann einen 200/50 Dämpfer verbaut. Die 200/57ziger gab's nie ab Werk, das ist auf "unserm User Mist" gewachsen und probiert worden  Kurz: Der Kategorieunterschied seitens CD wurde ausschließlich über den verwendeten Dämpfer und die Lefty oder Gabel realisiert. Später kamen dann noch die MX Modelle mit Steckachse und Gussetverstärkungen, die höhere Gabeleinbauhöhen erlaubten. Vllt eine Reaktion seitens CD auf unsere Spielereien  Auf jeden Fall ist ein Prophet Rahmen einer der vielseitigsten verwendbaren Rahmen die je am Mark waren


----------



## crack_MC (29. Januar 2011)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ...  Auf jeden Fall ist ein Prophet-Rahmen einer der vielseitigsten verwendbaren Rahmen die je am Markt waren


 

definitiv !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brian23 (1. Februar 2011)

@erdi01: so langsam hab ich das mit den federwegen auch gerafft...
DANKE trotzdem für deine geduld! dass der prophetrahmen einer der vielseitigsten ist wusste ich vorher... daher musste er ja auch her! 
"leider" kam mir während des aufrüstens erst mein sohn und dann ein hausumbau dazwischen... jetzt wartet er schon fast ein jahr in der werkstatt...
bin optimistisch dass er im april auf eigenen rädern steht und sich euren kommentaren stellen kann! Da ich den 190er dämpfer hab mit kurzem hub, überlege ich schon 
ob und wie ich meine frau von der unbedingten notwendigkeit eines anderen dämpfers überzeuge... weil "will haben"

und danke an alle tippgeber...


----------



## crack_MC (1. Februar 2011)

brian23 schrieb:


> @erdi01: ... Da ich den 190er dämpfer hab mit kurzem hub, überlege ich schon ob und wie ich meine frau von der unbedingten notwendigkeit eines anderen dämpfers überzeuge... weil "will haben"...


 
check doch erstmal,wie die Performance des Hinterbaus mit dem 190er-
Dämpfer ist und wie der Lenkwinkel passt,vielleicht brauchst du gar nicht mehr Federweg bzw. neuen Dämpfer !? Falls doch,evtl. mal bei CRC reinschauen,die haben 'ne recht preiswerte Auswahl ...


----------



## Magnum 204 (13. Februar 2011)

so mal wieder meins nach langerzeit und einigen änderungen

Gewicht : 12,9kg komplett (AM-Enduro Aufbau)


----------



## Zilli-Project (13. Februar 2011)

...immer und immer wieder SEHR LECKER dein Prophet!!!


----------



## KP-99 (13. Februar 2011)

Einen originalen Sattel willst du nicht zufällig oder?

Hatte ich gerade gesehen:

http://cgi.ebay.de/CANNONDALE-71-Sattel-Rot-Blau-Cro-Mo-Gestell-NEU-/330530105771?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item4cf52129ab


----------



## Zilli-Project (13. Februar 2011)

KP-99 schrieb:


> Einen originalen Sattel willst du nicht zufällig oder?
> 
> Hatte ich gerade gesehen:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/CANNONDALE-71-Sattel-Rot-Blau-Cro-Mo-Gestell-NEU-/330530105771?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item4cf52129ab



PS: Ich kann den Shop (Bike-Box-Konstanz) nur empfehlen! Das ist immer mein 1. Anlaufpunkt, wenn ich am Bodensee Urlaub mache und zum Shoppen nach Konstanz fahre...


----------



## Fifumo (18. Februar 2011)

_Auf jeden Fall ist ein Prophet Rahmen einer der vielseitigsten verwendbaren Rahmen die je am Mark waren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

....nachdem CD bei Marin abgekupfert hat ....
Der Marin B-17 Rahmen konnte all das schon vor dem Prophet, die gleiche Vielseitigkeit mit den Dämpferlängen und Gabeln.............





Da das abgebildete B-17 nun mit einer 170er Doppelbrücke unterwegs ist, bin ich gerade am Aufbau eines Prophet, um die Lücke nach unten zu den hardtails zu schließen. Und dazu habe ich nun eine Frage, welche ich trotz fleissigem Suchen im Forum und Netz nicht wirklich beantwortet gefunden habe.
Welche Bremsen kann am Prophet hinten gefahren werden? Habe ein Datenblatt in englisch entdeckt mit Angabe 8" (203mm), aber es fährt wohl niemand diese Größe? Als notorischen Hinteradbremser mit 85kg Fahrgewicht und langen Bergabstrecken möchte aber diese Größe fahren. Also meine Frage: Wer fährt hinten 203? Hat es jemals damit Probleme gegeben?
Danke für Eure Unterstützung. Wenn das CD so gut ist wie ihr hier beschreibt wird es sicher ein würdiger Nachfolger für das Marin, und dann gibt es hier auch ganz sicher Bilder.
Grüße
Fifumo


----------



## Magnum 204 (18. Februar 2011)

KP-99 schrieb:


> Einen originalen Sattel willst du nicht zufällig oder?
> 
> Hatte ich gerade gesehen:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/CANNONDALE-71-Sattel-Rot-Blau-Cro-Mo-Gestell-NEU-/330530105771?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item4cf52129ab




den sattel habe ich selbst noch rumliegen ,aber danke

und Bike box Konstanz ist en top Laden.



ich persönlich würde am Hinterrad nie mehr als 180mm fahren ist aber wie gesagt geschmacksache , aber 200er Scheibe sollte ohne probleme gehen.

Gruß


----------



## Zilli-Project (18. Februar 2011)

Fifumo schrieb:


> _Auf jeden Fall ist ein Prophet Rahmen einer der vielseitigsten verwendbaren Rahmen die je am Mark waren
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...Ist nur die Frage, wer den schöneren Rahmen gebaut hat?! *wasgibtesdanochzuüberlegen*  ...ganz klar: CANNONDALE!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crack_MC (19. Februar 2011)

hi Fifumo,
wiege auch 85kg + Klamotten u. Rucksack und fahre hinten nur ne 160er (Magura Marta),185er sollte dicke ausreichen!
Hab die Erfahrung gemacht,das gerade der Prophet-Hinterbau wesentlich besser "arbeitet" ,je weniger Masse vorhanden ist!
Welche Bremse soll denn montiert werden? Ne Avid Code z.B.kriegst du normalerweise auch mir 160er Scheibe nicht an die Grenzen...

      Gruß crack-MC



Fifumo schrieb:


> ...
> Welche Bremsen kann am Prophet hinten gefahren werden? Habe ein Datenblatt in englisch entdeckt mit Angabe 8" (203mm), aber es fährt wohl niemand diese Größe? Als notorischen Hinteradbremser mit 85kg Fahrgewicht und langen Bergabstrecken möchte aber diese Größe fahren. Also meine Frage: Wer fährt hinten 203? Hat es jemals damit Probleme gegeben?
> Danke für Eure Unterstützung. Wenn das CD so gut ist wie ihr hier beschreibt wird es sicher ein würdiger Nachfolger für das Marin, und dann gibt es hier auch ganz sicher Bilder.
> Grüße
> Fifumo


----------



## Alpine Maschine (19. Februar 2011)

Respekt, wenn du die 20 Gramm zwischen ner 200er und ner 160er an der Federperfomance merkst. Ansonsten hast du Recht, Thema ungefederte Massen.

Ich bin hinten ne 200er (XT) gefahren. Problemlos. Mag das mehr an Bremspower (nicht absolut, sondern Verhältnis Handkraft/Bremskraft) sehr gerne. Wenn die Arme nach ner langen Abfahrt (2000hm) müde sind, dann bedanken die sich für jedes bisserl Hilfe.

-> Klares Statement pro 200er-Scheibe!


----------



## Fifumo (19. Februar 2011)

Hallo,
Gewicht ist generell kein Thema, da ich genug Potential um die Hüften trage, um eventuell da was zu verringern. In das bike kommt eine Rohloff, also ist die ungefederte Masse eigentlich nicht mehr zu steigern. Hatte erst überlegt eine Gustav 190 einzubauen, aber die Adapter sind einfach übel teuer, gebraucht selten, und ich hatte noch ´ne XT Scheibenbremse rumliegen (allerdings auch ´ne Gustav). So wird es dann wohl die 203er XT werden, da schliesse ich mich 100%ig Alpine Maschine an; das weniger an Handkraft gibt den Ausschlag, nicht das mehr an Bremspower. Das bike soll hauptsächlich am Feldberg/Taunus eingesetzt werden. Wird es ruppiger ist ja noch das Marin da, und ausserdem fahre ich auch gerne etwas "härter" mit dem hardtail. Ist zwar anstrengender, aber der Adrenalinfaktor ist deutlich höher . Als Gabel habe ich eine Durolux und eine Thor zur Auswahl, es wird wohl die Duro werden. Habe beide noch nicht gefahren, weiß also nichts über performance oder Qualität. Wird sich zeigen. Wichtig war mir die Absenkung, und da ich von einer Talas sehr enttäuscht war, und auch nicht kurbeln wollte zur Höhenverstellung werde ich die beiden Gabeln mal testen.
Mal sehen, wird Mitte März werden bis das bike rollt, dann gibt es Bilder.

@ zilli: Schönheit liegt im Auge des Betrachters, darum werde ich da keine Diskussionen anfangen, Dir aber sicher nicht zustimmen Technisch ist eigentlich kein gravierender Unterschied bei den beiden Rahmen. Marin hatte aber noch einen draufgelegt und in den Nachfolgerrahmen eine Federwegsverstellung eingebaut. Da kann man dann ohne Werkzeug den Dämpfer von 100mm bis 150mm Federweg umpositionieren. Man muss nur die Schraube der unteren Dämpferbefestigung gegen eine Hülse mit Schnellspanner tauschen. Dieses bike ist wirklich vielseitig in Verbindung mit einer u-turn Gabel (in meinem Fall eine Phaon mit fligth control). Der Dämpfer ist bei 100mm hart wie ein hardtail, bei 120mm passend stramm, und bei 150mm ist er butterweich und bügelt fast alles weg. Einzig der recht hohe Rahmen mit 390mm Tretlagerhöhe bei 120mm Position hat mich zum Kauf den Prophet bewogen. Die Schwinge des nicht wirklich ästhetischen Alpine Trail passt auch in das B-17, und so wird dann eine _schöne_ eierlegende Wollmilchsau daraus.





Generell finde ich, das CD es sehr gut versteht Ideen Anderer als ihre Eigenen gut zu verkaufen. Ist ja auch ihr gutes Recht, wenn die Leute es so schlucken. Wenn ich lese, wie sehr das neue Jekyll gelobt wird für eine Technik, die Scott schon seit Jahren anbietet, kann ich nur sagen: Hut ab vor der Merketingabteilung!!
Und; Schlechte bikes bauen sie ja sicherlich nicht!
Grüße
Fifumo


----------



## foenfrisur (20. Februar 2011)

Zilli-Project schrieb:


> ...Ist nur die Frage, wer den schöneren Rahmen gebaut hat?! *wasgibtesdanochzuüberlegen*  ...ganz klar: CANNONDALE!



pfffff.......der witz war gut.
gegen B17 FRS oder die Team DH kann kein prophet anstinken.  


@Fifumo...
stimm...das Alpine Trail ist nicht so gelungen wie die alten B17's.


----------



## Fifumo (20. Februar 2011)

.............................wo Du Recht hast, hast Du Recht 





Auf dem Bild von Soulbrother sieht man schön die Vorlagen, welche CD benutzt hat, wenn man es direkt vergleicht mit dem bike von Magnum.
OK, aber es wird zu sehr ot, und ich verspreche nichts mehr von Marins in diesem Thema zu schreiben.


----------



## Zilli-Project (20. Februar 2011)

Fifumo schrieb:


> @ zilli: Schönheit liegt im Auge des Betrachters, darum werde ich da keine Diskussionen anfangen, Dir aber sicher nicht zustimmen Technisch ist eigentlich kein gravierender Unterschied bei den beiden Rahmen. Marin hatte aber noch einen draufgelegt und in den Nachfolgerrahmen eine Federwegsverstellung eingebaut. Da kann man dann ohne Werkzeug den Dämpfer von 100mm bis 150mm Federweg umpositionieren. Man muss nur die Schraube der unteren Dämpferbefestigung gegen eine Hülse mit Schnellspanner tauschen. Dieses bike ist wirklich vielseitig in Verbindung mit einer u-turn Gabel (in meinem Fall eine Phaon mit fligth control). Der Dämpfer ist bei 100mm hart wie ein hardtail, bei 120mm passend stramm, und bei 150mm ist er butterweich und bügelt fast alles weg. Einzig der recht hohe Rahmen mit 390mm Tretlagerhöhe bei 120mm Position hat mich zum Kauf den Prophet bewogen. Die Schwinge des nicht wirklich ästhetischen Alpine Trail passt auch in das B-17, und so wird dann eine _schöne_ eierlegende Wollmilchsau daraus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry - auch wenn es angeblich OT ist... mich würde das als CANNONDALE-Fan nun doch interessieren!

*Und zwar... gab es damals keine Patentprobleme zwischen MARIN und CANNONDALE, als Cannondale das Prophet auf den Markt geworfen hat?!*

...und wieso hat Cannondale weitere 5 Jahre gebraucht, um 2005 das erste PROPHET auf den Markt zu bringen, wenn die "Vorlage" von MARIN bereits um die 2000er Wende durch die Gegend fuhr?! ... 

Wäre schön, wenn einer hierauf eine Antwort hätte... denn das interessiert mich persönlich sehr! 


Besten Dank!

Fabian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crack_MC (20. Februar 2011)

naja,wann gab's die ersten Killer-V ? Das war doch vor dem B-17,oder !? In Bezug auf das vordere Rahmendreieck, da hat Marin dann evtl. von Cannondale kopiert ? Die Konstruktion ist technisch ja sehr sinnvoll,haben evtl. beide parallel entwickelt ?


----------



## Fifumo (20. Februar 2011)

.........denke auch, dass das WER - WAS - WARUM - WO u.s.w. von niemandem hier wirklich beantwortet werden kann. 
Also haben wir einfach Spaß an den bikes, und ich kann irgend wann sagen ob CD sich besser fährt als Marin, was ja Manche behaupten, oder das Marin, oder ob es keinen Unterschied gibt. 
Grüße
Fifumo


----------



## crack_MC (20. Februar 2011)

die 20 gr. merke ich natürlich nicht,aber wenn man dann am gesamten Hinterbau Gewicht spart (hab' mein Prophet insgesamt etwas abgespeckt),macht sich das schon bemerkbar...
...und noch Respekt an Peter Denk,das er Cannondale das gleiche Konzept verkauft wie Scott...

mir persönlich gefällt das Jekyll genauso wenig wie das "Vorgängermodell" von Scott,wenn ich dann noch bedenke,das der Dämpfer (~700 gr. schwer ?) recht schwierig abzustimmen ist und man wohl nicht so leicht was anderes einbauen kann ist das für mich ein kleiner Rückschritt...




Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Respekt, wenn du die 20 Gramm zwischen ner 200er und ner 160er an der Federperfomance merkst. Ansonsten hast du Recht, Thema ungefederte Massen....
> 
> -> Klares Statement pro 200er-Scheibe!


----------



## Zilli-Project (20. Februar 2011)

crack_MC schrieb:


> [...] für mich ein kleiner Rückschritt...



Der Rückschritt bei CANNONDALE begann schon damit, dass die BIG BIKES aus dem Sortiment genommen wurden...

Wo sind nur: GEMINI, CHASE, PROPHET (MX), PERP, JUDGE ... ??? 

DAS waren einst DIE Aushängeschilder für Cannondale!


Okay... heute sind es eben das FLASH, SCALPEL... aber sonst?! Puuuh... mir wird das ganze viel zu Carbon-lastig!

Cannondale versteift sich langsam auf ein Segment: All-Mountain und XC/CC. Viele wollen aber auch noch andere Bedingungen mit ihrer Lieblingsmarke abdecken... ein Grund, warum die alten Rahmenmodelle immer noch sooo sehr beliebt sind und preislich nach oben keine Grenzen kennen! 

...ist aber nun meine Meinung - verlange von keinem, dass er diese teilt!

Und was das neue JEKYLL angeht... also ich würde es mir NIE kaufen! Allein, weil zu sehr den SCOTT-Bikes ähnelt... und SCOTT ist in meinen Augen *ZENSIERT* 


Cheers!
Fabian


----------



## fuzzball (20. Februar 2011)

Eindeutig eine Marin Design  
1992 Cannondale Delta V1000





PS. eine Federwegsverstellung hatte ich auch schon am Super V DH anno zirka 1995


----------



## Fifumo (20. Februar 2011)

..........Federwegsverstellung ohne Werkzeug? Wie sol das gehen am Super V DH?? Bitte um Vorführung! Das ist, aus meiner Sicht, das eigentliche highlight.
Das Delta V würde meine Tochter mit 10 Jahren und vollkommen desinterssiert an bikes vom B-17 / Prophet unterscheiden können. 
Die beiden Letztgenannten ungelabelt nicht. 
Aber nun wollen wir nicht ausholen bis 1878, zum Urvater aller einseitigen Kettenantriebe am bike.
Also keine  denn im Endeffekt wolle doch alle Bikehersteller nur unser Bestes..........
Viel Spaß und Grüße 
Fifumo


----------



## Trialside (23. Februar 2011)

Kurze Frage zwischendurch:

Ich bin grad dabei, mir ein Prophet neu aufzubauen. Ins Heck möchte ich mir gerne einen Fox-Dämpfer reinhängen. Dachte da an einen Fox RP 2 oder 3 in 200/50. Welche Tunes würdet ihr mir bei Rahmengröße M und meinen 72kg empfehlen?

PS: Bilder kommen, wenns Bike fertig ist


----------



## Airhaenz (23. Februar 2011)

Trialside schrieb:


> Kurze Frage zwischendurch:
> 
> Ich bin grad dabei, mir ein Prophet neu aufzubauen. Ins Heck möchte ich mir gerne einen Fox-Dämpfer reinhängen. Dachte da an einen Fox RP 2 oder 3 in 200/50. Welche Tunes würdet ihr mir bei Rahmengröße M und meinen 72kg empfehlen?
> 
> PS: Bilder kommen, wenns Bike fertig ist



Meine Freundin fährt den RP2 in Ihrem Prophet M. 
Und ich fahr das Bike auch manchmal bei 70kgKG..der Dämpfer funktioniert besser als der Pearl 3.3 und ein Testweise montierte X-Fusion Air..
Das Tune konnte wir nicht weiter wählen, da Schnäppchen. Ist glaub ich nen mittleres.
Ganz wichtig ist vorallem dass du die *kleine Luftkammer *nimmst.
Sonst geht der Hinterbau zu schnell durch den Federweg.


----------



## Trialside (23. Februar 2011)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Unterscheidet Fox da auch zwischen mehreren Luftkammergrößen. Ich hab bis jetzt nur die normale Größe und die High Volume-Versionen gefunden und da ich das schon mehrfach gelesen hab, für das Prophet zur kleinen (zur Normalen?) Luftkammer zu greifen, hätte ich das so oder so gemacht


----------



## Tib (23. Februar 2011)

Eine genauere Erläuterung bzw. Einblicke samt Tipps würde mich auch brennend interessieren. Die Anschaffung des idealen Fox Dämpfers ist das Letzte, was bei meinem Prophet noch fehlt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airhaenz (23. Februar 2011)

Ich hab einen Light Tune (also 1 von 3). 

Hab gehört die BV Dämpfer sollen nochmal besser funktionieren, vorallen bei wenig Durchschlagfesten Anlenkungen wie im Prophet.


----------



## 1st_Parma (24. Februar 2011)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> Ich hab einen Light Tune (also 1 von 3).
> 
> Hab gehört die BV Dämpfer sollen nochmal besser funktionieren, vorallen bei wenig Durchschlagfesten Anlenkungen wie im Prophet.


 
Was genau hat es mit den verschiedenen "Tune"-Versionen auf sich. Was ist überhaupt ein "Tune"? Nach meiner möglicherweise nicht ausreichenden Recherche bin ich zu dem Schluss gekommen, daß z.B. der RP23 abhängig von der Einbaulänge/Hub mit normaler und großer Luftkammer angeboten wird, mehr nicht. Welche Unterschiede (Tunes?) soll es denn noch geben? 

Gruß


----------



## Airhaenz (24. Februar 2011)

Puh, bin da auch nicht soo der Experte. Sind voreingestellt Dämpfungseinstellungsbereiche. 1 oder A ist wenig, C oder 3 ist viel.


----------



## Trialside (24. Februar 2011)

Also bei den Tunes handelt es sich um grobe Einstellungen von Zugstufe (Rebound) und Kompression (Druckstufe?) ab Werk. Die gibt es in Low, Medium und High. Mit den Rädchen und Hebeln am Dämpfer kannst du dann nur noch die Feineinstellung vornehmen.

Die Tunes können bei Toxoholics geändert werden.

Die werden mit 3 Balken (klein, mittel, groß) am oder über dem Staubstreifer gekennzeichnet.

Hat schon jemand nen Rock Shox Ario 3.2 im Prophet verbaut und kann dazu nen Erfahrungsbericht liefern? Wär auch mal interessant, weil der nicht so teuer ist und am Ende die gleichen Verstellmöglichkeiten hat wie der Fox RP 2.


----------



## foenfrisur (25. Februar 2011)

Zilli-Project schrieb:


> ...
> ...und wieso hat Cannondale weitere 5 Jahre gebraucht, um 2005 das erste PROPHET auf den Markt zu bringen, wenn die "Vorlage" von MARIN bereits um die 2000er Wende durch die Gegend fuhr?! ...



Ist ja nicht nur das B17, vorher gab es schon andere Modelle. imho ab 1997 oder 98 ist dieses Design mit diversen FRS's eingeführt worden.
z.B: Alpine Trail, East Peak usw...


----------



## Robert Johnson (25. Februar 2011)

Jaaaa, Marin B-17 superklasse, aber- Falscher Thread, hier gehts doch nicht darum, welcher Bikehersteller welche Idee aufgegriffen hat, und wann; und wann wieder verworfen hat, um sie dann später wieder aufzugreifen. Jeder Bikeentwickler greift die Ideen und Inovationen Anderer auf- keiner erfindet das Rad neu...das gibtz nun mal seit 19hundertblau...

In diesm Sinne...Ich will Eure PROPHETS sehen!


----------



## foenfrisur (25. Februar 2011)

Jammer nicht rum! Ist doch schön auch mal was rund ums Prophet zu erfahren. Auch wenn einiges nicht mit dem Bike an sich zu tun hat.
Wenn Du nur Bilder sehen willst, dann musst Du hier schauen/posten


----------



## 1st_Parma (28. Februar 2011)

Trialside schrieb:


> Also bei den Tunes handelt es sich um grobe Einstellungen von Zugstufe (Rebound) und Kompression (Druckstufe?) ab Werk. Die gibt es in Low, Medium und High. Mit den Rädchen und Hebeln am Dämpfer kannst du dann nur noch die Feineinstellung vornehmen.
> 
> Die Tunes können bei Toxoholics geändert werden.
> 
> Die werden mit 3 Balken (klein, mittel, groß) am oder über dem Staubstreifer gekennzeichnet.


 
Tach, 

Danke für die Erläuterung. Wißt ihr ob es für die Manitou-Swinger-Baureihe auch unterschiedliche Tunes oder gar Luftkammergrößen gab/gibt? Und was haltet ihr im übrigen vom "Swinger Air X4"? Ist das ein brauchbarer Dämpfer? Kann man den vernünftig unterbringen, insbesondere wegen des SPV-Hebels und des Piggybacks? Und wie schlägt der sich im Vergleich zum FOX?


----------



## decolocsta (28. Februar 2011)

ist der beste Dämpfer den du dir in den Rahmen hängen kannst 
Kann dir das sagen ohne ihn selber im Prophet zu fahren, jedoch hat er genau die Eigenschaften die der sehr degressiven Anlenkung der Hinterbaus effektiv entgegenwirken können, dem DHX meilenweit vorraus.

Am besten nach einem mit kleiner Luftkammer kucken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli-Project (28. Februar 2011)

decolocsta schrieb:


> ist der beste Dämpfer den du dir in den Rahmen hängen kannst
> Kann dir das sagen ohne ihn selber im Prophet zu fahren, jedoch hat er genau die Eigenschaften die der sehr degressiven Anlenkung der Hinterbaus effektiv entgegenwirken können, dem DHX meilenweit vorraus.
> 
> Am besten nach einem mit kleiner Luftkammer kucken.



...den gibts gerade auch zum Schleudertraumapreis: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=21361

...wenn das mal kein super Angebot ist - und gerade für das PROPHET in der Einbaulänge passend!


----------



## decolocsta (28. Februar 2011)

Zuschlagen!!!!


----------



## Zilli-Project (28. Februar 2011)

Ich würd's sofort tun, wenn mein Prophet auf AllMountain getrimmt wäre!


----------



## Taxoffice! (28. Februar 2011)

Ich hab für meinen 110 bezahlt, neu mit Rechnung vom Händler

Empfehlenswert ist auch der Manitou Radium, ebenfalls bei crc.
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=26749


----------



## foenfrisur (28. Februar 2011)

Taxoffice! schrieb:


> Ich hab für meinen 110 bezahlt, neu mit Rechnung vom Händler



welcher händler?


----------



## Taxoffice! (28. Februar 2011)

radlwadl, ebay Händler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli-Project (28. Februar 2011)

Taxoffice! schrieb:


> Ich hab für meinen 110 bezahlt, neu mit Rechnung vom Händler
> 
> Empfehlenswert ist auch der Manitou Radium, ebenfalls bei crc.
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=26749



Also ich habe den "MANITOU Swinger 3-Way" ...und bin damit 1A zufrieden! Bin schon divere andere Dämpfer an Bikes von Freunden gefahren... irgendwie hat mich da nicht mal FOX überzeugen können... von daher bleibe ich bei Manitou an meinem Prophet! ...der ist so simpel einzustellen und abzustimmen - was will man mehr - zudem funzt er einwandfrei!


----------



## Fifumo (28. Februar 2011)

...........bei diesen ganzen Diskussionen über Dämpfer  und dem Thema über kaputte Rahmen (hauptsächlich fullys) vergeht mir langsam die Lust an dem Prophet Projekt, um statt dessen einen schönen "Eisenhartschwanz" aus den Teilen fürs Prophet zu bauen.
Braucht nicht wer einen Rahmen Größe L? 
Grüße
Fifumo

p.s. Werde die Signatur eventuell ergänzen: Nur die "Harten" kommen in den Garten, oder so...........


----------



## crack_MC (28. Februar 2011)

Fifumo schrieb:


> ...........bei diesen ganzen Diskussionen über Dämpfer  und dem Thema über kaputte Rahmen (hauptsächlich fullys) vergeht mir langsam die Lust an dem Prophet Projekt, um statt dessen einen schönen "Eisenhartschwanz" aus den Teilen fürs Prophet zu bauen.
> Braucht nicht wer einen Rahmen Größe L?
> Grüße
> Fifumo
> ...


 

.................*KUCHEN !*


----------



## Deleted 59812 (28. Februar 2011)

Zilli-Project schrieb:


> Also ich habe den "MANITOU Swinger 3-Way" ...und bin damit 1A zufrieden! Bin schon divere andere Dämpfer an Bikes von Freunden gefahren... irgendwie hat mich da nicht mal FOX überzeugen können... von daher bleibe ich bei Manitou an meinem Prophet! ...der ist so simpel einzustellen und abzustimmen - was will man mehr - zudem funzt er einwandfrei!



Sereinmäßig ist der 3way ja wohl absolut grottig, wenn man nicht gerade nur rumlullert. Spricht mies an, rauscht aber sofort durch, wenn man etwas härter zur Sache geht. Schlimmer geht es schon fast nicht mehr.

Ich habe mir mal vor etwa 2 Jahren einen für 90  bei ebay gekauft, weil ich einen leichten Tourendämpfer wollte. Hab nur eine Ausfahrt gemacht und ihn in den Keller verbannt und mir später einen RP23 zum Schnäppchenpreis aus Kanada kommen lassen. Als jetzt mein Fox einen Service brauchte, der mir aber zu teuer war, habe ich mir für den Swinger einfach Shims bestellt und selber an der Dämpfung gebastelt.

Schon beeindruckend, was man damit alles bewerkstelligen kann.
Dagegen kann Fox dann wirklich nicht mehr anstinken.

Braucht aber viel Geduld. Ist halt v.a. anfangs mehr ein Schuss ins Blaue.
Glücklicherweise ist der Hinterbau vom Prophet recht simpel gestrickt.


----------



## Zilli-Project (28. Februar 2011)

M.R. schrieb:


> Sereinmäßig ist der 3way ja wohl absolut grottig, wenn man nicht gerade nur rumlullert. Spricht mies an, rauscht aber sofort durch, wenn man etwas härter zur Sache geht. Schlimmer geht es schon fast nicht mehr.
> 
> Ich habe mir mal vor etwa 2 Jahren einen für 90  bei ebay gekauft, weil ich einen leichten Tourendämpfer wollte. Hab nur eine Ausfahrt gemacht und ihn in den Keller verbannt und mir später einen RP23 zum Schnäppchenpreis aus Kanada kommen lassen. Als jetzt mein Fox einen Service brauchte, der mir aber zu teuer war, habe ich mir für den Swinger einfach Shims bestellt und selber an der Dämpfung gebastelt.
> 
> ...



Also für das, was ich mit meinem Prophet fahre (von XC/CC über Straßentouren und AllMountain / Light-FR) kann ich mir nichts besseres im Heck vorstellen, als den Manitou Swinger 3Way. Der begleitet mich seit Kauf des damaligen Neu-Komplettbikes genauso wie die Lefty Max SPV Evo.

Über ein schlechtes Ansprechverhalten, Durchrauschen etc. kann ich absolut nichts berichten! im Gegenteil! Das Ansprechverhalten ist absolut top - habe den direkten Titan-Federdämpfervergleich neben mir stehen! ... der Swinger spricht super soft und direkt an ...und im Wiegetritt merkt man kaum etwas! Ich denke es kommt auch sehr auf die persönlichen Vorlieben an, die man an einen Dämpfer stellt... genauso auf die Abstimmung, durch die man seine Feinheiten rauskitzelt.

Natürlich kommt es auch immer auf das Gewicht des Bikers an... wenn du mit mehr als 100kg den Swinger fährst, kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass der dafür nicht taugt!

Ich wiege 72kg und komme mit ihm aber so was von BESTENS zurecht! Sonst wäre er schon längst rausgeflogen...

Und da ich schon diverse andere Dämpfer gefahren bin, muss ich ehrlich sein, dass auch ein Unterschied von 400 EUR zu einem Luxusdämpfer einfach nicht spürbar war! Warum sollte ich dann das Geld zum Fesnter rausschmeißen!

Genauso was über die "TOTEM Solo Air" berichtet wird... Wenn man die Gabel eben nicht pflegt, spricht sie eben nicht gut an... es ist alles eine Sache der Abstimmung und Benutzung!

Manche sollten zudem auch erst einmal das Handbuch eines Federelements lesen, bevor sie einfach mal so dran herumschrauben... 


Beste Grüße,
Fabian


----------



## Alpine Maschine (28. Februar 2011)

Also, die Manitou Radiums, die ich in Prophets gefahren bin, waren alle gruselig.

ICH kann von Billig-Dämpfern nur abraten.

Wichtiger noch allerdings ist, dass die Hinterbaukennlinie zur Dämpferkennlinie passt. Fox DHX5 Air und Manitou Evolver 4-Way haben vom Prinzip lange nicht so gut in den Prophet-Hinterbau gepasst wie der Fox RP3.

Die beiden brauchten schon extreme Einstellungen bei Luftdruck und Druck in der Progressionskammer bzw. deren Größe.


----------



## Tib (6. März 2011)

Tib schrieb:


> ... um mich dann am Ende mit Fotos von meinem Prophet dazu gesellen zu dürfen.



Ich hatte ja das ja angedroht:









...halbwegs fahrfertig, aber immer noch nicht richtig fertig. Wird's wohl auch nie. 
Der hinterhergeworfene Manitou Swinger Air 4-Way von CRC (s.o.) kommt dann noch rein, irgendwann fliegt die Felgen-Brems-Felge gegen eine Disc raus, die Zugverlegung gefällt mir nicht, evtl. doch wieder Rückbau auf interne Schaltansteuerung, der vordere Kettenspanner funktioniert wunderbar, beschränkt aber die Mantelbreite auf max. 2.25".

Aber sonst hat das Bike gestern bei der Jungfernfahrt sauviel Laune gemacht. Es klebte herrlich am holprigen Single-Trail bergab, kein herumgeholper mehr wie mit meinem alten Hardtail. 

...nur ich habe saftig zu spüren bekommen wie schnell man während der letzten Monate in Ermangelung eines Bikes Kondition abbaut.


----------



## decolocsta (6. März 2011)

Hab mir nun auch nen Swinger bestellt


----------



## Zilli-Project (6. März 2011)

Tib schrieb:


> Ich hatte ja das ja angedroht:



 ... WHAT THE HELL??? ... 

...is' ja mal DER HAMMA!  ...also das ist wirklich genial mit der Rohloff!!!

WOW!


----------



## Speedskater (6. März 2011)

Tib schrieb:


> Ich hatte ja das ja angedroht:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schaut gut aus, Lefty finde ich bissel einseitig.
Wie hast Du den Kettenspanner realisiert? 
Hast Du den von Jopo, meine, oder eine eigene Konstruktion?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli-Project (6. März 2011)

WIESO TUT MAN(N) SO ETWAS??? 

Taxoffice!... das musst du uns erklären!

-> http://cgi.ebay.de/Cannondale-Proph...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item230ed56c0d

...ich bin geschockt!


----------



## coma1976 (23. März 2011)

dann geselle ich mich mal dazu-wetter genutzt heute....






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## decolocsta (23. März 2011)




----------



## dkc-live (23. März 2011)

fääääätt!


----------



## radjey (23. März 2011)

Angleset?


----------



## decolocsta (24. März 2011)

nope


----------



## Alpine Maschine (24. März 2011)

Wie haste denn die Hammerschmidet dran gekriegt? Hat der MX-Rahmen ne ISCG?

Und ist dir bei den Federwegen der Hinterbau nicht zu weich? Ich hatte jedenfalls mit nem gescheiten LRS (Deemax mit Schraubachse) und ebenfalls ner 36 das Gefühl, dass die Kiste wie ein Lämmerschwanz wackelt. Nicht auf der Hausrunde, aber wenn du's am Gardasee mal stehen lässt ...


----------



## radjey (24. März 2011)

mh, der lenkwinkel sah mir fürs prophet nur so flach aus. oder 190er  dämpfer? ach, egal, sieht auf jeden sehr fähig aus dein rad.
@alpine
ist ja das prophet MX. das hat ne iscg-aufnahme und thru-12-achse.
kann jetzt nur vom gemini reden, aber da ist der hinterbau schon ausreichend steif, auch bei ordentlich druck in kurven.
und im gegensatz zu maxle und co ist die thru-12 ja noch eine "echte" steckachse, die auf beiden seiten am rahmen verschraubt wird.


----------



## Zilli-Project (24. März 2011)

radjey schrieb:


> [...] im gegensatz zu maxle und co ist die thru-12 ja noch eine "echte" steckachse, die auf beiden seiten am rahmen verschraubt wird.



Leider Falsch!

Sie wird lediglich auf der Drive-Side verschraubt. Auf der Non-Drive-Side wird sie durch das Thru-12 Aufnahmeloch gesteckt und dort mit einer Verdrehsicherung (die sich auf der Achse befindet) gegen das Eigendrehen, beim Anziehvorgang der M8-Schraube auf der Drive-Side, gesichert. 

Ist bei allen Thru-12 Systemen von Cannondale so.


Gruß,
Fabian


EDIT:

Hier das Bild zur Verdrehsicherung am Beispiel meiner Custom-Ti-Achse für Cannondales


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radjey (24. März 2011)

ok, und warum muß ich dann bei meinem hinterbau immer auf beiden seiten mit nem 5er Inbus hantieren?
dass die thru12 auf der disc-seite nicht einfach rund sondern oval ist und man die achse daher bis zum anschlag nur in 2 position ins ausfallende geschoben bekommt ist mir schon klar.
vielleicht hatte cdale da den gleichen gedanken wie manitou mit ihrem hex-lock? ne achse die sich trotz angelegtem drehmoment eben nicht verdrehen kann ist wohl etwas steifer...


----------



## Zilli-Project (24. März 2011)

radjey schrieb:


> ok, und warum muß ich dann bei meinem hinterbau immer auf beiden seiten mit nem 5er Inbus hantieren?
> dass die thru12 auf der disc-seite nicht einfach rund sondern oval ist und man die achse daher bis zum anschlag nur in 2 position ins ausfallende geschoben bekommt ist mir schon klar.
> vielleicht hatte cdale da den gleichen gedanken wie manitou mit ihrem hex-lock? ne achse die sich trotz angelegtem drehmoment eben nicht verdrehen kann ist wohl etwas steifer...



Was hast du denn für eine Achse?! ...an welchem Rahmen? Baujahr?

Kommt mir eher so vor, als hättest du eine 0815 Tauschachse verbaut...

...ein Bild davon wäre natürlich klasse!


----------



## radjey (24. März 2011)

bla
kommt davon, wenn man meint man kennt alles...
k.A. welches baujahr mein gemini hat, ist eines der neueren mit dem "modernen" hinterbau und dem verstärkten steuerrohrbereich...
und neien, es is keine "austausch-achse" wie bei dir 
bilder kann ich später gerne machen, aber hier gehts ja hauptsächlich ums prophet. aber wegen tech-talk viellt. nicht ganz unpassend dann?
naja, meld mich nachher nochmal


----------



## Zilli-Project (24. März 2011)

... Witzbold! *lach*

Ich fahre die letzte Variante (Baujahr 2005!) ebenso mit verstärktem Steuer-, Unterrohr und Hinterbau... Baujahr 2006 und 2007 unterscheiden sich nur noch durch die Lackierung von der ab 2005 gebauten Endvariante des Geminis. Erst ab 2005 wurden die Rohre an den kritischen Stellen verstärkt. Bis 2004 gab es die Variante 2 mit lediglich neuem Hinterbau. Und von 2002 bis 2004 wurde die erste Variante produziert. Alle "Team Volvo-Bikes", die damals (vor 2002) noch nicht Gemini hießen, zählen hier nicht dazu...

...und Änderungem am Achssystem sind seit der Einführung des Thru-12-System seit 2004 nicht vorgenommen worden.

Zudem ist hier die Achse seit Anbeginn von Thru-12 bei Cannondale identisch (Judge ausgenommen)! ...ich sag da nur mal: Offizieller Zubehörkatalog!

Aber ohne Bilder geht hier nichts... also schnapp dir die Cam!


----------



## radjey (24. März 2011)

bla
vlt. reden wir ja auch an einander vorbei?
ich meine nicht die achse an sich, sondern dass die achse in den ausfallenden am rahmen nochmal geklemmt wird. und da brauche ich auf beiden seiten nen 5er Inbus für (das schaltauge wird sogar durch zwei schrauben gehalten, aber da dreh ich immer nur an der hinteren schraube rum ).


----------



## Zilli-Project (24. März 2011)

xD ...Sag's doch gleich, dass du die Steckachsenklemmung meinst - du redest doch die ganze Zeit von DER Achse  ... Die wird wie du richtig gesagt hast, mit 3 M5-Schrauben geklemmt... 2 am Schaltauge und 1 an der Verdrehsicherung... wobei die "vordere" am Schaltauge "ganz" angezogen wird, sodass hier kein Spalt bleibt...

... Cheers!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radjey (24. März 2011)

naja, hauptsache herr oberlehrer schreit erstmal falsch 
wenn du dir gedanken darüber gemacht hättest, was der unterschied zwischen einer simplen maxle und der thru-12 oder einer beliebigen "echten" steckachse an z.B. nem DHler ist, hättst auch meinen ersten satz dazu richtig verstanden 
denke die Fotos erübrigen sich jz.
und noch als kleiner tipp:
solltest du den sackschweren LRS deines gemini mal gegen was leichteres mit Hopenaben tauschen wollen, so würde ich mit deiner "pr0n-custom-Ti-race-projekt-über-achse" aufpassen. mehr dazu? siehe www...!
so, genug OT
out


----------



## Zilli-Project (24. März 2011)

Moooment... du bist doch derjenige, der sich nicht ausdrücken konnte! Also bleib mal auf dem Teppich!

...und BTW: Es gibt nicht "DIE ECHTE" Steckachse... Es gibt wenn nur unterschiedliche Systeme! ....jede hat ebenso ihren Vor- und Nachteil!


...und warum sollte ich meinen LRS wechseln?! Mir reichen die aktuell 14,5 kg Gesamtgewicht (dank nun "VIVID Air"). Leichter soll es nicht unbedingt werden... und ich fahre seit eh und jeh MAVIC LRS... alle meine 3 Bikes sind damit bedrückt - und daran wird sich nichts ändern! ...ich fahre lieber Laufräder, denen ich blind vertrauen kann und die ich nicht ständig nachzentrieren muss! ;-)

In diesem Sinne...!

Cheers!


----------



## BlueHerta (28. März 2011)

So auch ich bin jetzt im Besitz eines Cannondale Prophet. Eigentlich schon seit über einem Monat aber ich musste erstmal ein paar Teile austauschen, leider nicht geputzt nach den letzten 3 Ausfahrten war ich wohl zu faul


----------



## Zilli-Project (28. März 2011)

TOP! Black is so beauty!


----------



## BlueHerta (28. März 2011)

Vielen Dank, allerdings ist der Lack so verschrammelt das ich am überlegen bin den Rahmen im kommenden Winter, neu Pulverbeschichten zu lassen.


----------



## Zilli-Project (28. März 2011)

...dann aber in MATT... so stechen die schwarz-glänzenden Anbauteile noch besser heraus!


----------



## BlueHerta (28. März 2011)

Stimmt hast recht, hatte die ganze Zeit schon überlegt ob Matt nicht doch besser kommt als glänzend hab nur bisher keinen vernünftigen Grund gefunden. Jetzt schon dank dir


----------



## Zilli-Project (28. März 2011)

...ich habe da einfach nur mal an mein matt-schwarzes Chase gedacht 

Dann bin ich mal gepannt, was du daraus machst!

...und dann noch dezente schwarz-glänzende "CANNONDALE-Decals"... das wäre was!


----------



## BlueHerta (29. März 2011)

Bisher hatte ich vor die Decals in Weiß zu machen. Die jetzigen sind ja auch schwarz. Aber vielleicht kommt schwarz glanz auf schwarz matt noch besser an. Mal sehen...


----------



## Erdi01 (3. April 2011)

Diesen Sommer geht's über die Alpen und ich habe mich jetzt für seine Mithilfe entschieden. Also werde ich IHN in den nächsten Wochen wieder auferstehen lassen.  

Auf'em Bersch steht er ja schon, also wird er auch wissen wie man(n) da hoch und wieder runter schwebt 

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/erdi01/5579887305/]
	

Der Prophet von erdi01 auf Flickr[/URL]​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (4. April 2011)

Nun denn, da habe ich schon mal den Propheten aus der Kiste gelassen.

Erstmal wird der Dämpfer getauscht, gegen einen 200/57ziger RP2. Geht halt nur in der CC-Stellung, aber das passt, will's ehe nicht anders aufbauen. Der RP2 ist für mich einer der brauchbarsten Dämpfer. In ProPedal-stellung (dieser hatt hight) herrscht absolute Ruhe im Fahrwerk und durch die starke Druckstufe gibt's auch sowas wie "Federwegsbegrenzung". Offen ist er sehr sensiebel und nutzt den vollen Federweg bis max. 160mm.

Lagerschalen habe ich auch wieder gefunden, nur keine dazugehörigen Lager mehr  ... und schon geht's nicht mehr weiter 

Sobald ich wieder Lager habe wird der Prophet mit der Lefty verheiratet. Der Trauzeuge wird ein SteamSteerer sein ...





Prophet(Large)+Float R 190mm = 2750g von erdi01 auf Flickr





Float RP2 200/57 von erdi01 auf Flickr





Headshok Lagerschalen mit Dichtung von erdi01 auf Flickr





Lefty MAX pbr 140mm von erdi01 auf Flickr





SteamSteerer 100/-5 von erdi01 auf Flickr


​


----------



## Zilli-Project (4. April 2011)

...da kommt wieder was richtig GEILES auf uns zu!


----------



## Erdi01 (4. April 2011)

Zilli-Project schrieb:


> ...da kommt wieder was richtig GEILES auf uns zu!


Ja, hässlich wirds wohl eher nicht. Obwohl ich meine Aufbauten nicht ganz so exzessiv betreibe wie Du  Muß aber schon gestehen, dass ich mehr als einmal in Deinen Bildern gestöbert habe


----------



## Tib (5. April 2011)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> [url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/erdi01/5579887305/]
> 
> 
> Der Prophet von erdi01 auf Flickr[/URL]



Hat das Poster irgendjemand so richtig schön hochauflösend, so dass man den Text lesen kann? ...oder sich ein Shirt drucken lassen könnte? *hüstl*
Wer ist der Kerl? Einer der Cannondale Gründer-Väter?


----------



## brian23 (5. April 2011)

würde auf cg tippen

poster für die werkstatt wäre richtig cool...
wer hat die rechte?


----------



## Zilli-Project (5. April 2011)

Tib schrieb:


> Hat das Poster irgendjemand so richtig schön hochauflösend, so dass man den Text lesen kann? ...oder sich ein Shirt drucken lassen könnte? *hüstl*
> Wer ist der Kerl? Einer der Cannondale Gründer-Väter?



Es ist kein anderer als CEDRIC GRACIA... ist ja auch sein "Team Replica 4X Prophet".

Ich habe die Bilddatei in einer extrem hohen Auflösung: ca. 7.000 x 5.000 Pxl.

Kann nur leider bei "ImageShack" diese große Datei (10MB) nicht hochladen... daher hier als "Vorschau" in mikriger Variante.

Ich kann natürlich auch die Bilddatei druckfertig aufbereiten, wenn Interesse besteht...

Als Poster kann es ebenso gedruckt werden... aber hierzu bitte PN!







Und ja... SORRY für das große Bild! 


Cheers,
Fabian


EDIT: Wer "*BIKE*" liest, hätte dieses Bild parat... *September-Ausgabe 2004*!



Sooo...

Hier ist die Vorschau für die neu eingelesene und farblich korrigierte Datei:







*Daten der neuen Originaldatei:*

Dateiname: Cedric Gracia (Prophet 4X TR)
Format: BMP Bitmap
Abmessungen: 7.000 x 5.102 PXL bei 600 DPI
Größe: 136 MB

Wenn mir einer einen Server zur Verfügung stellt, lade ich gerne das Original hoch...

Bei Interesse kann es auch als Plakat gedruckt werden - habe eine Druckerei an der Hand.


Beste Grüße,
Fabian




*NEWS --- NEWS --- NEWS --- NEWS --- NEWS --- NEWS --- NEWS --- NEWS*

Ich habe die *JPEG-Datei* als *Download *bereit gestellt: http://www.dateiupload.net/download.php?file=78cbfc7e884fcc84d76eaa5921d4965b

Viel Spaß!


----------



## BlueHerta (7. April 2011)

So muss mal meinem ärger bissl Luft machen. Hab ja seit kurzem mein Prophet und leider erst nach mehreren Fahrten gemerkt das die Lefty nicht wirklich fein anspricht (anfangs hatte ich das auf eine falsche Feder und die nicht korrekt eingestellte SPV-Kammer geschoben). Also die Gabel am Dienstag zu 88 geschickt (ich dachte das schadet nicht weis ja nicht ob der Vorbesitzer überhaupt mal nen Service hat machen lassen). So heute kommt von 88 der Kostenvoranschlag (ein Lob an die 88-Leute das ging echt fix) knapp 200 für Ölservice, Faltenbalg und Linearnadellagerservice/optimierung. 

Werd morgen mal den Heini anrufen von dem ichs gekauft habe, denn Top gepflegter Zustand ist das ja wohl nicht wenn ich erstmal 200 in die Gabel investieren muss.

Ich hoffe das die Gabel dann wenigstens traumhaft anspricht und federt.


----------



## Giulia Spider (7. April 2011)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> SLX mit 36/22 und Bashguard, dazu ne 2fach-Führung -> Meine Toplösung, mit ner XTR aber nicht einfach zu realisieren (man lernt nie aus)




Ein Jahr später: die neue Kurbel ist da, es wurde eine Race Face Atlas AM mit kleinem und mittlerem Kettenblatt sowie einem Bashguard.

Nun habe ich hier noch eine Kettenführung rumliegen. Meine Frage wäre, lässt sich in Verbindung mit dem E-Type Umwerfer überhaupt noch eine Kettenführung platzieren und wenn ja, passt dieses Modell :





???


----------



## Magnum 204 (8. April 2011)

Mit der Gezeigten Kefü wird es eng oder im schlimmstfall passts nicht,(aber PROBIERS erst mal;VIELLEICHT GEHTS JA WENN MAN en spacer entfernt )

alternativ 

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=54365
oder
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=40530


Grußatrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (8. April 2011)

> Werd morgen mal den Heini anrufen von dem ichs gekauft habe, denn Top gepflegter Zustand ist das ja wohl nicht wenn ich erstmal 200â¬ in die Gabel investieren muss.



vÃ¶llig normal... auch ohne 88 ist die gabel top geflegt wenn sie funktioniert... soviel wollen die 88 heinis beim ersten mal immer von dir. es gibt auch noch fahrrad-kohl.de kostet die hÃ¤lfte.


----------



## Zilli-Project (8. April 2011)

dkc-live schrieb:


> völlig normal... auch ohne 88 ist die gabel top geflegt wenn sie funktioniert... soviel wollen die 88 heinis beim ersten mal immer von dir. es gibt auch noch fahrrad-kohl.de kostet die hälfte.



Ich würde einfach mal gerne wissen, was an dem Service so teuer sein soll... genauso was Toxoholics verlangt... die haben doch echt beide gemeinsam den POPO offen und glauben, dass wir ihnen das Geld da direkt reinschieben würden... 

Wer hat sich eigentlich schon mal selbst an den Service seiner LEFTY gewagt?! Anleitungen dazu gibt es ja allerhand im WWW... 


Gruß,
Fabian


----------



## dkc-live (8. April 2011)

naja allein die plastestreifen kosten 30 â¬ fÃ¼r den endkunden und die metallbahnen glaube ich nochmal 50 â¬. Dann muss der ganze mist mit Messuhren vermessen werden.
200 â¬ sind schon verstÃ¤ndlich. Selbermachen kostet einen auch gut 100 â¬


----------



## Zilli-Project (8. April 2011)

Die Frage ist aber dennoch: Muss ALLES immer ausgetauscht werden oder wird das einfach obligatorisch ausgetauscht - egal ob "defekt" oder nicht?!


----------



## BlueHerta (8. April 2011)

So heute ne Mail von 88 bekommen. Meine Gabel wir erst am 18.4. bearbeitet. Angeblich müssen bei meiner Gabel alle Teile die auf dem KV stehen getauscht werden (der Faltenbalg ist meiner Meinung nach noch gut aber egal das macht das Kraut auch nicht mehr fett). Jetzt muss ich warten, so ein Mist ausgerechnet bei dem Wetter und jetzt wo ich noch frei habe.


----------



## Giulia Spider (8. April 2011)

Magnum 204 schrieb:


> Mit der Gezeigten Kefü wird es eng oder im schlimmstfall passts nicht,(aber PROBIERS erst mal;VIELLEICHT GEHTS JA WENN MAN en spacer entfernt )
> 
> alternativ
> 
> ...



Hallo Patrick, danke für die Links. Habe jetzt mal die Platte der Kettenführung an den Umwefer gehalten, scheint irgendwie nicht bündig zu schließen. Nachdem ich Deinem Link gefolgt bin, habe ich bei CRC in den E-Thirteen Teilen eine auswechselbare Backplate entdeckt: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=50637. Denk wenn es gehen sollte vom Platz, dann auch nur in Verbindung mit der passenden Backplate.

Aber du hast Recht, man muss es einfach mal ausprobieren. Bringe das bike morgen weg, danach wird man sehen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (24. April 2011)

Dem Propheten werde ich demnächst das Laufen beibringen, dazu habe ich schon mal den alten Nope Atmosphire LRS für Lefty rausgekramt, gewienert und geputzt. 
Sieht soweit noch gut aus, ich glaube hinten sind neue Lager fällig, läuft recht rau, aber immernoch spielfrei !?
Die blauen Alunippel passen nicht ganz ins Konzept, aber bei vorwiegend silber/rot des Rahmens noch vertretbar 

Der LRS wird auf schlauchfrei umgerüstet. Ich habe vor nur "Yello-Tape" zu nehmen und aus normalen Schläuchen die Autoventile rauszuschneiden und reinzuschrauben. Wenn man diversen Posts hier im Forum glauben darf, soll das funktionieren !?

Als Pelle schweben mir NN's in der 2011er TL-Ready Version vor, in 2,1 oder 2,25 ???

Da ich vorwiegend auf vorhandenes Material zurückgreifen will, habe ich mal in die Bremsscheibenkiste gegriffen und zwei Möglichkeiten rausgekramt. Je ein Paar Marta SL Scheiben in 160 oder ein paar Windcutter in 180/160 habe ich gefunden. Aber irgendwie traue ich mich weder mit der Einen noch mit der Anderen bei meinen 80-82 Kg über die Alpen ???!!!

Fragen über Fragen ... wer hatt Antworten ???




Nope-Atmosphere LRS von erdi01 auf Flickr




Nope-Atmosphere LRS von erdi01 auf Flickr




Paar Marta SL 160mm von erdi01 auf Flickr




Paar Windcutter 180/160mm von erdi01 auf Flickr​


----------



## Zilli-Project (24. April 2011)

...wenn du auf Nummer sicher gehen willst, solltest du auf "Floating", d.h. schwimmend gelagerte Bremsscheiben zurückgreifen. Durch deren Aluminium-Spyder im Zentrum, verringert sich die Temperatur der Bremsscheibe wesentlich schneller, da das Aluminium die Wärme deutlich besser ableiten kann als Stahl.

Anbieten würden sich hier zum Beispiel die *SRAM XX* Bremsscheiben oder sämtliche *HOPE Floating Discs*.


...und lass bloß die Finger von Tuningscheiben wie "Windcutter" oder ähnliche dieser Bauart...


Ein weiteres PLUS bringen dir ebenso organishe Bremsbeläge - am besten wenn dann auch gleich die 1. und beste Wahl -> "EBC RED STUFF".


Beste Grüße,
Fabian


----------



## rider_x (24. April 2011)

Nach den Red Stuff hab ich mich auch mal hier erkundigt:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=485119

Das Feedback war nicht so überzeugend. Aber du scheinst da ja gute Erfahrungen mit gemacht zu haben. Kenn die Beläge eigentlich nur aus dem Autobereich und dort waren immer alle begeistert von den Dingern.


----------



## Zilli-Project (24. April 2011)

...Ich fahre sie seit mehr als 5 Jahren. Habe sie in allen Bremsanlagen meiner Bikes verbaut (Formula ORO K18, Avid Elixir CR Carbon, Avid Code Mag) ... und von XC/CC bis Freeride sind sie ein TRAUM!!! 

...geräuschlos, kräftig und in jedem Moment perfekt zu dosieren - für mich kommt nichts mehr andereres in Frage! Ich habe viel Hersteller getestet und bin zu oft von den großen Erwartungen und Anpreisungen dieser immer wieder enttäuscht worden! ...das schlimmste sind da fast immer noch die Bremsenhersteller-eigenen Beläge...

Also von mir gibt es 11 von 10 möglichen Punkten für die "EBC Red Stuff"!


----------



## Erdi01 (24. April 2011)

Zilli-Project schrieb:


> Anbieten würden sich hier zum Beispiel die *SRAM XX* Bremsscheiben oder sämtliche *HOPE Floating Discs*.
> Fabian


Ja danke, werde ich mir mal anschauen. Auch die Beläge werde ich mal im Hinterkopf behalten, wenn Neue anstehen.

Was mittlerweile feststeht ist die Bremse, das wird einen Marta, weil die halt auch hier rumliegt. Und ich werde 180/160ziger Kombi verbauen. Erstmal die Windcutter, für die angrenzenden Mittelgebirge hier in Rhein-Main mache ich mir damit keine Sorgen. Nur eben über die Alpen, damit eher nicht. Eine Option habe ich noch die alten runden XT Scheiben. Eine habe ich auch noch rumliegen, die Vordere 180ziger könnt ich mir fürn Alpen-X von meinem Gemini ausleihen 

Mal sehen ...




alte XT Scheibe von erdi01 auf Flickr​


----------



## Wooly (24. April 2011)

Für mich ist das Prophet immer noch DAS Allround Trailräuber Bike. Mit Lyrik & Swinger X4 kann das Bike auf jeden Fall mehr ab als ich .. ;-)) ... ansonsten einfach alles drangebaut, was sich in den letzten Jahren an meinen anderen Bikes bewährt, alte XT 8-fach, alte Magura Louise FR ... für den Schwarzwald und ab und zu die Alpen perfekt, fährt und fährt und fährt und fährt ...


----------



## Zilli-Project (24. April 2011)

Wooly schrieb:


> Für mich ist das Prophet immer noch DAS Allround Trailräuber Bike. Mit Lyrik & Swinger X4 kann das Bike auf jeden Fall mehr ab als ich .. ;-)) ... ansonsten einfach alles drangebaut, was sich in den letzten Jahren an meinen anderen Bikes bewährt, alte XT 8-fach, alte Magura Louise FR ... für den Schwarzwald und ab und zu die Alpen perfekt, fährt und fährt und fährt und fährt ...




ÄÄÄHM... Moooment mal! ...stammen die Bilder nicht zufällig aus dem "Paradies" in Baden-Baden??? ... sag bloß du wohnst im gleichen Städtchen wie ich?!  ...wie kommt es, dass ich dich noch nie gesehen habe?!

 ...btw: Schönes Prophet! Vor allem eine seltene Rahmenfarbe!


Gruß aus Oberbeuern!


----------



## fuzzball (24. April 2011)

von den Floating Bremsscheiben würde ich die Finger lassen und einfach die neuen Mag Storm oder Storm SL Scheiben verbauen.

Schönes Projekt 



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ja danke, werde ich mir mal anschauen. Auch die Beläge werde ich mal im Hinterkopf behalten, wenn Neue anstehen.
> 
> Was mittlerweile feststeht ist die Bremse, das wird einen Marta, weil die halt auch hier rumliegt. Und ich werde 180/160ziger Kombi verbauen. Erstmal die Windcutter, für die angrenzenden Mittelgebirge hier in Rhein-Main mache ich mir damit keine Sorgen. Nur eben über die Alpen, damit eher nicht. Eine Option habe ich noch die alten runden XT Scheiben. Eine habe ich auch noch rumliegen, die Vordere 180ziger könnt ich mir fürn Alpen-X von meinem Gemini ausleihen
> 
> ...


----------



## Zilli-Project (24. April 2011)

fuzzball schrieb:


> von den Floating Bremsscheiben würde ich die Finger lassen [...]



...mit welcher Begründung?


----------



## Wooly (24. April 2011)

Zilli-Project schrieb:


> ÄÄÄHM... Moooment mal! ...stammen die Bilder nicht zufällig aus dem "Paradies" in Baden-Baden??? ... sag bloß du wohnst im gleichen Städtchen wie ich?!  ...wie kommt es, dass ich dich noch nie gesehen habe?!



Jupp richtig gesehen ... viele Grüße aus Ebersteinburg .. 

Bin meistens Richtung Badener Höhe unterwegs, oder Iburg/Fremersberg ... und Abends ab 19 Uhr auf dem Merkur.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli-Project (25. April 2011)

... 

Na dann halte ich dort mal Ausschau, wenn ich nach Beendigung meiner ZULAssungsarbeit (Abgabe am 02. Mai) wieder auf meine zweirädrigen Freunde steigen, anstatt nur über die Materie "Fahrrad" schreiben kann! 

Beim Fremersberg bin ich des Öfteren unterwegs... Merkur steht auch schon lange auf der "To-Do-Liste"  ...


Beste Grüße!


----------



## Erdi01 (25. April 2011)

Jetzt habe ich mir die ganzen Bremsscheiben mal angeschaut:

Die Hope Float mit rotem Spider hat was, frage mich nur wie rot das rot ist 

Die Magura Storm SL, wie die gebaut ist traue ich der genausoviel bzw. wenig wie der vorhandenen Windcutter 

Ich glaub ich mach mich mal auf die Suche nach einer 180ziger Marta SL, da ist wenigstens noch Material dran!


----------



## Zilli-Project (25. April 2011)

Ich habe zum Beispiel noch die guten alte MAGURA 180er Disc im Keller... ist gebraucht aber in einem guten Zustand. Preis: 10,00 EUR inkl. Versand.

Gemeint ist diese Baureihe: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...Bei Interesse melden! 

Gruß,
Fabian


----------



## fuzzball (25. April 2011)

Zilli-Project schrieb:


> ...mit welcher Begründung?



bei beiden MARTA Generationen haben (bei mir) die Nieten des Aluspiders an der Bremszange geschliffen.


----------



## Zilli-Project (25. April 2011)

...ja aber das Problem war ja bekannt! Das hat jedoch nichts mit der Floating-Disc an sich zu tun, sondern mit dem Kompatibilitätsproblem der Floating-Disc zu Magura...

Von daher kann man nicht allgemein sagen, dass man von Floating Discs die Finger lassen sollte!

...zudem mit einem gewissen "Know-How" eine Kompatibilität auch ohne Schleifen durchführbar ist / war.


Beste Grüße,
Fabian


----------



## fuzzball (25. April 2011)

doch wenn die Bremse bekannt ist, wie in diesem Fall die Marta, kann man allgemein von Floatings abraten.

Wieso sollte man an der Bremszange rumschleifen für Bremsscheiben die keinen Vorteil ggü. konvetionellen einteiligen Bremsscheiben haben und dazu noch schwerer sind  optisch finde ich sie super

@Erdi01: die Storm SL verträgt mehr als man dem Scheibchen zutraut.


----------



## trans140 (25. April 2011)

Hallo Freunde,

nun bin ich auch stolzer Besitzer eines Prophet 1000 Team Replica ! 
Da ich 100 kg auf die Waage bringe habe ich auch nach kurzer Probefahrt gemerkt das das Bike doch recht "weich" ist. Ich habe ja im Forum schon fleissig mitgelesen das der Austausch gegen eine Steckachse eine Menge bringen soll.
Meine Frage: Wird die Steckachse einfach gegen die Schnellspanner ausgetauscht oder muss ich noch etwas anderes ändern ? Woher bekomme ich am Besten so eine Achse ? und das wichtigste ist die Frage ob das Wirklich eine Verbesserung bringt ?
Vielen Dank schon für Eure Hilfe !
Thomas


----------



## Zilli-Project (25. April 2011)

fuzzball schrieb:


> doch wenn die Bremse bekannt ist, wie in diesem Fall die Marta, kann man allgemein von Floatings abraten.
> 
> Wieso sollte man an der Bremszange rumschleifen für Bremsscheiben die keinen Vorteil ggü. konvetionellen einteiligen Bremsscheiben haben und dazu noch schwerer sind  optisch finde ich sie super
> 
> @Erdi01: die Storm SL verträgt mehr als man dem Scheibchen zutraut.



Allgemein abraten? ... Schwerer??? ... Keinen Vorteil??? ...

Mal ehrlich: Du hast aber echt absolut keine Ahnung von Floating-Discs! Sorry... aber das muss einfach mal gesagt werden - ohne dich damit persönlich angreifen zu wollen!

Allgemein abraten kann man nur von einem Produkt, wenn es sich in mehreren Test als schlecht (d.h. in diesem Fall nicht tauglich und vorteilbringend) bewiesen hat. Komisch nur, das eine Vielzahl der Hersteller komplett auf Floating-Discs umsteigen (Shimano, HOPE, Avid usw.) ...

Schwerer sind die Scheiben absolut nicht. Rein logisch betrachtet kann das auch nicht sein: Der Spyder in der Bremsscheibenmitte ist aus Aluminium. Und wenn du nun behaupten willst, dass Aluminium schwerer ist als Stahl, na dann mal gute Nacht! ...was glaubst du, wieso z.B. bei der SRAM XX Serie die Bremsscheiben schwimmend gelagert sind?! -> Um nochmal das Gewicht zu reduzieren!

Vorteil von Floating-Discs: Schnelleres Abkühlen der Bremsscheibe, da Aluminium die Wärme besser ableiten kann als Stahl. D.h. weniger Fading, einen konstanter Druckpunkt (kein Druckpunktwandern) da sich das System nicht so leicht überhitzen (= kochen) kann, in jedem Moment optimale Bremspower... usw.

Ein bisschen überlegen würde ganz gut tun!

Und BTW: Vielleicht auch mal Floating-Discs testen, anstatt nur zu maulen! 


In diesem Sinne!

Cheers!


----------



## Zilli-Project (25. April 2011)

trans140 schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde,
> 
> nun bin ich auch stolzer Besitzer eines Prophet 1000 Team Replica !
> Da ich 100 kg auf die Waage bringe habe ich auch nach kurzer Probefahrt gemerkt das das Bike doch recht "weich" ist. Ich habe ja im Forum schon fleissig mitgelesen das der Austausch gegen eine Steckachse eine Menge bringen soll.
> ...



Hallo Thomas,

leider ist das nicht so einfach wie gedacht. Wenn du an den Hinterbau deines Prophets eine Steckachse montieren möchtest, brauchst du in diesem Fall auch einen komplett neuen Hinterbau, der für eine Steckachsenaufnahme geeignet / ausgelegt ist.

Das Prophet wurde in 3 Varianten produziert:

1.) Prophet SL -> gewichtsoptimierter Rahmen mit Schnellspanner
2.) Prophet -> normale Ausführung mit Schnellspanner
3.) Prophet 4X -> verstärkter Rahmen mit Steckachse

...natürlich kannst du die Rahmen mit den Hinterbauten 1 zu 1 kombinieren (d.h. untereinander tauschen), da alle von ihrer Bauform "identisch" sind. Jedoch kannst du nicht einfach eine Steckachse in die Schnellspannvorrichtung stecken - das geht leider nicht.

Alternativ bietet sich eine so genannte Schraubachse an. Die erzielt nahezu die gleichen Verdrehsteifigkeitswerte wie ein Steckachsensystem.

Viele Laufräder sind hiermit kompatibel und auch ggf. umrüstbar (d.h. beides ist mit der selben Nabe möglich: Schnellspanner oder Schraubachse). Jedoch musst du bei der Schraubachse auf den Achsendurchmesser achten.

Bei einem höheren Lebensgewicht wie auch größeren Beanspruchungen, ist eine Steckachse an Front und Heck immer empfehlenswert. Das Rad fühlt ich dadurch enorm "steifer" an. Es bringt ein plus an Sicherheit und "Reserve" für harte Beanspruchungen und ist daher auch im FR und DH Segment nicht mehr wegzudenken... Zudem ist das Rad mit einer Steckache spurgetreuer als mit einem Schnellspanner...

Bei weiteren Fragen einfach melden! 


Beste Grüße,
Fabian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (25. April 2011)

vielleicht lieber die eigenen Erfahrung kundtun, als nur die Produktbeschreibung/ Werbung abzulesen. Meine Erfahrungen sind, dass die Hope Floatings bei der Marta nicht vernünftig funktioneren und es leichtere einteilige Scheiben (Magura/Formula) gibt, die tadellos mit der Marta funktionieren.

z.B. Gewicht: wieso ist die 203mm Storm SL Scheibe auf ähnlichem Gewichtsniveau wie eine 180er Floating Schreibe, wenn Alu soviel leichter ist?

z.B. Wurfanker: wieso verwendet meine Gustl seit Jahren einteilige Scheiben, wenn Floating Scheiben "besser" sind?

Da ich grundsätzlich nie persönlich werde, erspar ich mir zu deinem restlichen blabla jeden weiteren Kommentar und verweise auf die Reifenwahl an deinem Prophet  aber gut das es "custom" ist


----------



## Zilli-Project (25. April 2011)

Eigene Erfahrungen? Das waren meine eigenen Erfahrungen... da alle meine Bikes mit Floating-Discs ausgestattet sind - und das aus gutem Grund! Ich kann auf mehr als 1 Jahrzehnt aktiven Radsport zurückgreifen... ich denke das sollte reichen!

Siehe:










OMG!!! Magura Gustav M ... bitte verlange jetzt nicht, dass wir dir die Unterschiede zu einer modernen Bremse und dem eingerosteten Klassiker verdeutlichen...  ...Gott sei Dank, ist diese Bremse nun weg vom Markt!

Gut das du weißt, wo ich mich mit dem Prophet bewege... 


PS: Zur Reifenwahl: Im Gegensatz zu anderen kann ich damit fahren! ...aber wer schon eine Gustav M fährt, der versteht natürlich nichts bis nicht viel von Leichtbau!


Komm geh raus und radel eine Runde... die Hitze steigt dir zu Kopf und lässt nichts Gutes dabei rauskommen!


----------



## fuzzball (25. April 2011)

deine Argumente werden nicht besser (auch wenn du dies vielleicht glaubst)


----------



## trans140 (25. April 2011)

Hallo Fabian,

vielen Dank für die Info´s das hat eigentlich alles beantwortet.
Ich würde das dann zunächst mit der Schraubachse versuchen, hast du möglicherweise Info´s wo ich sowas beziehen kann ?
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Zilli-Project (25. April 2011)

*MEGA-ROFL*

Genau... du hast es erfasst! ...

Der große Unterschied zwischen uns besteht eben darin: Ich habe Ahnung und du leider nicht! (siehe deine lächerlichen Argumente).

Gesteh' dir doch einfach ein, dass du daneben liegst, anstatt von Floating-Discs auf meine Reifenwahl an meiner SUB 9,5kg XC/CC Maschine abzuschweifen!


----------



## Zilli-Project (25. April 2011)

trans140 schrieb:


> Hallo Fabian,
> 
> vielen Dank für die Info´s das hat eigentlich alles beantwortet.
> Ich würde das dann zunächst mit der Schraubachse versuchen, hast du möglicherweise Info´s wo ich sowas beziehen kann ?
> ...



Hallo Thomas,

da bieten sich diverse Online-Shops an.

Schau einfach mal (und ohne jetzt dafür Werbung zu machen) bei:

http://www.r2-bike.com
http://www.bike-components.de
http://www.hibike.de

...rein. Die haben immer eine gut sortierte Auswahl.

Aber selbstverständlich gibt es da auch viele andere Shops, die sich bevorzugt auf den Laufradbau spezialisiert haben... wie z.B.:

http://www.whizz-wheels.de
http://www.www.actionsports.de

...um mal zwei zu nennen.


Gruß,
Fabian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (25. April 2011)

Zilli-Project schrieb:


> *MEGA-ROFL*
> 
> Genau... du hast es erfasst! ...
> 
> ...



na wenn die sub 9.5kg so gut dokumentiert sind wie bei deinem Gemini stimmen die ganz bestimmt 

Meine Argumente hast du leider nicht beantwortet, z.B. hinsichtlich des Gewichts.
Im Verhältnis zu dir kann ich meine Aussagen begründen, s.o. u.a. Marta und Floating.

PS. der Bezug zu den Reifen, zeigt mir nur, dass du wahllos Teile an deine Räder baust ohne Sinn oder Verstand. 

<send via BlackBerry>


----------



## Erdi01 (25. April 2011)

Yo *@Zilli und Fussball*, schlagt Euch die Köpfe ein, hier geht's nur um schei$$ Fahrräder und keine Weltverbesserung 

Aber das Agument von Fuzzball bezüglich der Schleifneigung von Hope Floats und Marta sticht bei mir. Ich muß mir nicht vorhersehbaren Ärger einkaufen. Und mag sein das, die Storm SL wirklich mehr abkönnen als sie aussehen, aber bei allem spielt auch das Kopfkino eine nicht unwesentliche Rolle. Und da spielt sich nix gutes bei mir ab 

Ich werde zusehen, dass ich eine "alte" 180ziger Marta SL Scheibe bekomme, da sagt auch das Kopfkino YES zu


----------



## Zilli-Project (25. April 2011)

Die 9,5kg sind leider nicht so explizit dokumentiert wie für mein GEMINI, da das GEMINI in Verbindung mit meiner Zulassungsarbeit im Fach Technik aufgebaut wurde.

Das PROPHET wurde lediglich nach seiner letzten kleinen Umbauphase (vor 2 Wochen) an den Haken gehängt, um das Gesamtgewicht zu ermitteln. Sobald ich aber die Zeit habe (nach meinem Examen in 3 Monaten), werde ich auch hierfür eine exakte Teileliste anfertigen - das steht schon auf meiner To-Do-Liste... gleiches gilt für das CHASE. ...jedoch werden im Laufe der Zeit noch Änderungen vorgenommen (Bsp. wird die jetzige Kassette gegen eine "Dura Ace Ti" Kassette getauscht), was nochmals eine Gewichtsersparnis einbringt. Ggf. kommt auch noch irgendwann - sollte ein entsprechend gutes angebot kommen - eine LEFTY MAX Carbon...

Und JA: Gewicht von 9,5kg stimmt. Es sind sogar weniger - ist ein aufgerundeter Wert.

Ich bin nicht der Meinung, dass wenn ich mich bevorzugt auf XC/CC Kursen mit 25% Straßenanteil (bzgl. Anfahrt usw.) bewege, grobstolligere Reifen aufziehen muss, wenn ich mit diesen Leichtbauteilchen bestens klarkomme. Dazu sei gesagt, dass ich ein Schön-Wetter-Fahrer bin und deshalb keine Probleme bzgl. nassen Verhältnissen habe. Von daher ist für mich der Furious Fred in Verbindung mit den 95g Schläuchen von MAXXIS die bisher beste Wahl... dazu sei gesagt, dass ich nur ausgedehnte Touren um die 100km damit fahre...

...deswegen ist hier in meinen Augen nichts einfach so wahllos verbaut worden. ODer was sollte denn außer den Reifen - die dir Bauchschmerzen bereiten - sonst nicht passen?!

Es geht bei meinen Bikes immer nur um eines: "Ey deine Reifen passen nicht..." ...gut, und jedes Mal sage ich, dass ich damit zurecht komme! Wie es bei dem Sattel eine reine "A.R.S.C.H.-Sache" ist, so sind Reifen nach persönlichen Vorlieben vom Fahrer selbst ausgewählt, da er weiß, was er damit fährt...

Zufrieden?!

Cheers!


----------



## Speedskater (25. April 2011)

@Zilli, wenn Du mit dem Furious Fred klar kommst, kannst Du auch sicher noch an den Bremsscheiben Gewicht sparen, dann reichen auch 160er.


----------



## Zilli-Project (25. April 2011)

Stimmt einerseits...! ...andererseits habe ich lieber gerne noch ein bisschen extra-Reserven... da ich sehr gerne dem Rausch der Geschwindigkeit verfalle und mich dann auch mal mit bis zu 80km/h (V-Speed max. lag bisher bei knapp 78km/h - gemessen via GPS) irgendwelche Straßen im Schwarzwald runterwerfe...  *lach* ...160er Discs wären hier wohl etwas überfordert... Deswegen sind auch am CHASE 180er Floatings...

Ja aber auch sonst bieten die 180er bei langen Abfahrten auf den Trails Sicherheit! ...gerade bei uns im Schwarzwald sind lang andauernde Abfahrten normal...


----------



## fuzzball (25. April 2011)

hast du einen Bruder?




<send via BlackBerry>


----------



## Zilli-Project (25. April 2011)

Nein leider nicht... aber den Manta würde ich mit Handkuss nehmen - auch wenn ich viel mehr auf meinen Japan-Flitzer stehe...!  ...jeder wollte irgendwann in seinem Leben mal Manta fahren... wieso nicht jetzt


----------



## crack_MC (26. April 2011)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ich muß mir nicht vorhersehbaren Ärger einkaufen. Und mag sein das, die Storm SL wirklich mehr abkönnen als sie aussehen...


 
die Storm-SL können garantiert mehr ab als die alten SL !


----------



## coma1976 (27. April 2011)

fuzzball schrieb:


> hast du einen Bruder?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hey das ist mein bruder!


----------



## fuzzball (27. April 2011)

mal eine Frage, hat einer von euch eine Idee wie ich den furchtbaren Lack (weinrot) vom Prophet bekomme ohne stundenlang zu schleifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (27. April 2011)

abbeizer?


----------



## Speedskater (27. April 2011)

sandstrahlen?


----------



## fuzzball (27. April 2011)

dkc-live schrieb:


> abbeizer?



hab ich schon probiert der Cannondale Lack ist in diesem Fall ungewöhnlich hartnäckig; aber vielleicht war es der falsche - hol nochmal einen anderen.

Sandstrahlen erst wenn abbeizen nicht geht.

danke


----------



## brian23 (28. April 2011)

moin moin...
endlich hab ich fast alles zusammen und wenn ich jetzt noch zeit finde kann das schrauben endlich beginnen...


----------



## coma1976 (1. Mai 2011)

spiele mit dem gedanken dem propheten einen neuen dämpfer zu spendieren- bin bei nem monarch am schwanken welches tune denn zum bike passen täte...
hat hier jmd erfahrung bzw lösungsvorschläge?
merci schon mal im voraus

@brian netter bausatz-viel spaß beim basteln...


----------



## Fiveages (3. Mai 2011)

Moinsen zusammen,

ich benötige die genauen Maße für die Dämpferbuchsen, die für einen Fox-Dämpfer im Prophet einzubauen sind. Werde aus dem Datenblatt nicht so ganz schlau.

Wäre super!!

Beste Grüße


----------



## Duc851 (3. Mai 2011)

Nochmal zurück zur Dämpferfrage:
Hat schon mal einer von euch einen Maxxis Ardent in 2.25 zusammen mit einem 200x56 (Swinger X4) in FR-Stellung ausprobiert?


----------



## FR-Sniper (3. Mai 2011)

Duc851 schrieb:


> Nochmal zurück zur Dämpferfrage:
> Hat schon mal einer von euch einen Maxxis Ardent in 2.25 zusammen mit einem 200x56 (Swinger X4) in FR-Stellung ausprobiert?



ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das das funzt!
mir einem radium R /RL mit 50,9mm hub hab ich schon öfter reifenabdrücke vom big betty gehabt (O.K. der ist "ewas" dicker/höher!)


----------



## Wooly (3. Mai 2011)

Duc851 schrieb:


> Nochmal zurück zur Dämpferfrage:
> Hat schon mal einer von euch einen Maxxis Ardent in 2.25 zusammen mit einem 200x56 (Swinger X4) in FR-Stellung ausprobiert?



ich fahre zur Zeit den X4 in FR Stellung mit Fat Albert, bis jetzt kein Problem. Nächste Woche ziehe ich mal Minion SinglePly drauf, mal sehen ob das auch geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (3. Mai 2011)

So, Hochzeit vollzogen ...

Lefty, im Vorfeld hatte ich schon alle Aufkleber bis auf den Großen entfernt, ob der draufbleibt ?! der ist mir jetzt auch viel zu scheihend. Man sieht ja auch ohne, daß das eine Lefty ist 




Lefty, ober der rießige Schriftzug draufbleibt ..? von erdi01 auf Flickr




All Mountain Fahrwerk von erdi01 auf Flickr

Die nächsten Anbauteile liegen auch bereit ...




FSA K-Force Low Rizer von erdi01 auf Flickr




Flite SLR XP von erdi01 auf Flickr




KCNC Sattelklemme von erdi01 auf Flickr

Und zum Thema Bremsen liegt hier jetzt auch ne 180ziger Marta SL, bin mir aber immer noch nicht sicher ob's jetzt damit über die Alpen geht oder ob ich doch noch weiter aufrüste !?




Paar Marta SL Wave Scheiben von erdi01 auf Flickr​


----------



## Andreas (4. Mai 2011)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> So, Hochzeit vollzogen ...
> 
> Lefty, im Vorfeld hatte ich schon alle Aufkleber bis auf den Großen entfernt, ob der draufbleibt ?! der ist mir jetzt auch viel zu scheihend. Man sieht ja auch ohne, daß das eine Lefty ist
> 
> ...



Also ich würde den Aufkleber entfernen. Wie Du schon schreibt, man sieht es auch so. Sonst wirkt die Gabel noch gewaltiger wie sie schon ist.


----------



## Speedskater (4. Mai 2011)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> So, Hochzeit vollzogen ...
> 
> Lefty, im Vorfeld hatte ich schon alle Aufkleber bis auf den Großen entfernt, ob der draufbleibt ?! der ist mir jetzt auch viel zu scheihend. Man sieht ja auch ohne, daß das eine Lefty ist
> 
> ...



Aufkleber ab, dass da eine Lefty dran ist sieht man von weitem. 
Irgendwie sieht so eine Lefty schon bissel einseitig aus.



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Flite SLR XP von erdi01 auf Flickr


Ein SLR XP und das Gewicht stimmt fast, vielleicht solltest Du mal die Waage überprüfen.



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Und zum Thema Bremsen liegt hier jetzt auch ne 180ziger Marta SL, bin mir aber immer noch nicht sicher ob's jetzt damit über die Alpen geht oder ob ich doch noch weiter aufrüste !?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ob das für die Alpen reicht, kommt drauf an wie mutig Du bist und wieviel Du bremsen musst, wenn Du so 600 hm am Stück auf einer Schotterpiste runterschraddelst.

Gruß
Armin


----------



## Erdi01 (4. Mai 2011)

Andreas schrieb:


> Also ich würde den Aufkleber entfernen. Wie Du schon schreibt, man sieht es auch so. Sonst wirkt die Gabel noch gewaltiger wie sie schon ist.


Ja, der Aufkleber ist schon ab. Und sooo gewaltig sieht die live gar nicht aus. Erstrecht wenn der komplette Prophet drumgerum gebaut ist. Du wirst's demnächst sicher live sehen 



Speedskater schrieb:


> Aufkleber ab, dass da eine Lefty dran ist sieht man von weitem.
> Irgendwie sieht so eine Lefty schon bissel einseitig aus.
> 
> Ein SLR XP und das Gewicht stimmt fast, vielleicht solltest Du mal die Waage überprüfen.
> ...



Die zwei Haupteigenschaften einer Lefty im Vergleich zu normalen Gabeln lässt sich in einem Satz formulieren: "Die fehlende Hälfte wird durch die doppelt so gute Performenz ausgeglichen" 

Meine Waage passt soweit. Ist ein alter SLR XP, habe zwei Stück davon. Die waren leichter als die Neueren die jetzt ca. 180g haben. Im großen und ganzen stimmen die Angaben von Selle. Ganz im Gegensatz von z.B. RaceFace, deren Angaben liegen meist meilenweit daneben.


----------



## Erdi01 (6. Mai 2011)

Aus allen Kisten und Ecken zusammengekramt und eigentlich wäre der Prophet damit schon nahezu komplett ...
Jetzt muß ich nur noch Lust haben um den "Kram" zu reinigen und zu verbauen.

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/erdi01/5694282804/]
	
 
für den Propheten .?! von erdi01 auf Flickr[/URL]

Da wäre im Einzelnen:

Easten EC70 Sattelstütze 400 x 27,2
RPM Carbon Kurbel mit Shimano Kettenblätter und - welch Zufall - roten Aluschrauben
KCNC ISIS Scandium Innenlager
Magura Marta
8-fach XTR Titanium 12-32
X.O. Schalkwerk
Sram 9.0 3/8-fach Twister mit gekürten WCS Griffen

was fehlt ist ein e-type Umwerfer, den habe ich nicht rumliegen

und dann überlege ich die ganze Zeit ob ich dem Propheten vllt doch noch was richtig edles, seltenes spendieren soll und die Coda Magic 900 aus der Vitriene hole 

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/erdi01/4325568397/]
	
 
Coda Magic 900 von erdi01 auf Flickr[/URL]


​


----------



## Zilli-Project (6. Mai 2011)

...und wie willst du das Innenlager von der *Coda Magic 900* ins Prophet bekommen?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brian23 (6. Mai 2011)

um die aufgeräumte werkbank beneide ich dich...
von den lecker teilchen die du so aus "allen kisten und ecken" holst auch ein wenig!!!
viel spaß ich hab erstmal 1-2 wochen baustop weil der radhändler meines vertrauens überbucht ist und ich diverse dinge nicht selbst machen kann/will.


----------



## Erdi01 (6. Mai 2011)

Zilli-Project schrieb:


> ...und wie willst du das Innenlager von der *Coda Magic 900* ins Prophet bekommen?!


... na einfach reinschrauben  Magic 900 war/ist noch Standart BB

Aber ich müßt jedenmal  wenn die Kurbel ein Schlag abbekäme. Und schwerer als die Kombi KCNC Innenlager/RPM Kurbel ist's auch


----------



## Speedskater (7. Mai 2011)

Die hübsch Kurbel würde ich in der Vitriene lassen, oder maximal an einen Schönwetter-Eisdielenbomber schrauben.


----------



## Erdi01 (17. Mai 2011)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Die hübsch Kurbel würde ich in der Vitriene lassen,


Jo, bleibt sie auch ...

Zum "Laufrad" ist es mittlerweile mutiert 

Habe mich dann für die 2,25ziger NN entschieden und den Standart-LRS auf schlauchlos getrimmt. Lief soweit problemlos, nur mit "Yello-Tape" und NoTubes Ventil für Standartfelgen. Wußt gar nicht das es die gibt  Zusammen mit den Mavic Adapterchen, die das AV-Loch passend verkleinern traue ich dehnen dann doch mehr wie den ursprünglich geplanten aus Schläuchen rausgeschnittenen AV-Ventilen.

An der Tanke zwei, drei Anläufe und die Mäntel waren da wo sie hingehören auch ohne Seifenwasser und so'n Gedöhns. 
Milch rein, 3 bar drauf, paar mal hin und her geschüttelt, liegen lassen über Nacht = dicht 
Als nächstes ist die Bremse dran ...

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/erdi01/5728211812/]
	
 
"Laufrad" von erdi01 auf Flickr[/URL]
​


----------



## Zilli-Project (17. Mai 2011)

...das wird so richtig GUUUT!!!


----------



## Tib (17. Mai 2011)

Boah! Von wegen wird, das ist jetzt schon mal RICHTIG edel!

...Du speichst auch selbst ein? Insbesondere das Vorderrad? Passiert mir auch immer mal wieder...


----------



## Erdi01 (19. Mai 2011)

Tib schrieb:


> ...Du speichst auch selbst ein? Insbesondere das Vorderrad? Passiert mir auch immer mal wieder...


können könnt ich's. Habe den Adapter zum zentrienen von Leftys hier. Aber keine Lust und Geduld  Der verbaute LRS ist ein AS Athmospire LRS. Hatte AS seinerzeit die Leftynabe geschickt und sie haben mir den dann so aufgebaut.

Aber mal was anderes ...

Ich frage mich ob beim Prophet außer den E-Type Umwerfern auch Top Swing Modelle verbaut werden können? 

Warum?  Würde gern mal diesen Sram x.o. Umwerfer probieren


----------



## Wooly (19. Mai 2011)

ich habe einen normalen XT Umwerfer montiert, funktioniert einwandfrei.


----------



## Duc851 (19. Mai 2011)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> KCNC Sattelklemme von erdi01 auf Flickr



Die Sattelklemme hatte ich auch erst im Prophet. Die ist wegen ungenügender Klemmkraft aber wieder raus geflogen.


----------



## Erdi01 (19. Mai 2011)

Wooly schrieb:


> ich habe einen normalen XT Umwerfer montiert, funktioniert einwandfrei.


gut, dann sollte der Sram mit unten liegender Klemme  auch funzen. Werd mal einen ordern, habe noch nie einen Sram Umwerfer genutzt.
Edith meint: und werde ich jetzt doch nicht. Mir ist ein XTR zum Schnapperpreis in der Bucht begegnet!



Duc851 schrieb:


> Die Sattelklemme hatte ich auch erst im Prophet. Die ist wegen ungenügender Klemme aber wieder raus geflogen.


Ich lass mich überraschen ...

Mein verbauter Dämpfer hatt mich auch schon überrascht. Ist ein 200/57. Wollte sehen wie nah das HR wirklich ans Sattelrohr kommt. Also Luft raus und max. komprimiert geht er bei 51 auf Bock. Also nur Fake mit den 57, damit "nur" normale 140mm hinten, dafür aber problemlos auch FR-Stellung. Auch gut ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duc851 (19. Mai 2011)

Die machens mit den Dämpfern teilweise wies ihnen gefällt. Der Rock Shox Pearl 200x50 ging nach 40mm schon auf Block.

Habe letztes Wochenende einen Manitou Swinger x4 in 200x56 in FR-Stellung zusammen mit einem Maxxis Minion F 26x2.35 getestet. 
Ergebnis: Der Reifen ist etwa 1-2mm zu hoch. Wenn ich mich voll auf den Sattel stütze, kann ich das Hinterrad nur noch mit Kraft drehen und es quietscht.
Vorschläge für Hinterreifen? Breit und Flach soll er sein! Den Maxxis Lopes habe ich jetzt leider bei Silberfische.net nicht mehr im Programm gesehen sonst wäre das der nächste Kandidat.
Highroller Semislick gibts leider nur in der 2Ply Version


----------



## Erdi01 (21. Mai 2011)

*So ein letzter Zwischenstand vor Vollendung!*

Es haben sich eingefunden, die Marta vorn in 180mm, hinten in 160mm, das X.O. Schaltwerk und die XTR 8-fach Kassette. Das KCNC Innenlager ist drin, die Kettenblätter folgen noch. Habe optisch ins Konzept passend hier im Bikemarkt gefunden. Jetzt müssen sie nur noch eintreffen, genauso wie der XTR Umwerfer. Das Cockpit ist bis auf die WCS Griffe komplett ...

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/erdi01/5743375967/]
	
 
Marta 180mm von erdi01 auf Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/erdi01/5743376831/]
	
 
Marta 160mm von erdi01 auf Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/erdi01/5743377811/]
	
 
XTR 8-fach + X.O. von erdi01 auf Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/erdi01/5743374925/]
	
 
KCNC Scandium Innenlager von erdi01 auf Flickr[/URL]





Cockpit von erdi01 auf Flickr

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/erdi01/5743379919/]
	
 
Zwischenstand von erdi01 auf Flickr[/URL]​


----------



## brian23 (21. Mai 2011)

sieht richtig geil aus... vorallem das cockpit!
halt uns auf dem laufenden...


----------



## Duc851 (22. Mai 2011)

Hallo Erdi, 

Glückwunsch, ist gut geworden! Und sei froh, dass du den 51mm Dämpfer erwischt hast. Ich habe heute ein paar Reifen ausprobiert.

Setup: Manitou Swinger X4 200x56mm, ZTR FLow Felge, Rahmen (Größe M) in FR-Stellung 

Maxxis Minion F 26x2.35: Geht am Sattelrohr an
Maxxis Larsen TT 26x2.35: Geht am Sattelrohr an
Maxxis Lopes Bling Bling 26x2.35: Geht am Sattelrohr an


----------



## Levelboss (22. Mai 2011)

Fiveages schrieb:


> Moinsen zusammen,
> 
> ich benötige die genauen Maße für die Dämpferbuchsen, die für einen Fox-Dämpfer im Prophet einzubauen sind. Werde aus dem Datenblatt nicht so ganz schlau.
> 
> ...


27,4mm Einbaubreite für die vordere Dämpferaufnahme und 37,4mm für die hintere. Bolzendurchmesser: 8mm.


----------



## Speedskater (22. Mai 2011)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/erdi01/5743375967/]
	
 
Marta 180mm von erdi01 auf Flickr[/URL]

Erdi, du weißt schon, dass man vorne eine Bremszangel von hinten verwenden kann, um den 180mm IS-IS Adapter zu sparen. Das schaut dann  aus.


----------



## brian23 (25. Mai 2011)

moin leute! 

hab mein prophet gestern endlich auf eigene räder gestellt!!!
jetzt hat sich mir noch ein anderes problem ergeben. der vorbesitzer hatte vorn nur ein kettenblatt und dementsprechend auch keinen umwerfer etc

wie bzw wo wird das gegenlager bzw das ende der schaltzugaußenhülle fixiert. normalerweise verjüngt sich doch die führung am rahmen sodass spannung aufgebaut wird. gehe davon aus dass die mittlere führung unterhalb des steuerkopfes dafür vorgesehen ist. nur wie bekomm ich die aussenhülle fix. die restliche spannung schafft ja später der umwerfer selbst. hoffe mal wieder auf schnelle und kompetente hilfe von den pros hier!!! 

schönen tag euch und danke für eure hilfe


----------



## Erdi01 (25. Mai 2011)

*@speedskater*, nö wußt ich nicht, aber ...
a) habe ich heinen zweiten hinteren Bremssattel
b) erstrecht keine Lust meine Marta deswegen auseinander zu nehmen
c) sieht's ja schon geil aus, so ohne Adapter
d) ach ne, ich lass es jetzt doch so wie's ist 

*@brain23*, so Gegenhalter brauchst Du.


----------



## brian23 (25. Mai 2011)

danke... hatte grad bei dr. cannondale gewühlt und den entschluss gefasst dass das die dinger sein müssen, aber umso besser wenn du mir das nochmal bestätigst!
der schaltzug wird dann einmal oben über den umwerfer geführt richtig? und ich muss eigentlich auch nur einen gegenhalter verbauen oder wo muss der zweite hin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duc851 (25. Mai 2011)

Gegenhalter? -Einen für den Umwerfer. 
Schaltkabel hab ich "enlos" verlegt. Da ist das Schaltwerk selbst der Gegenhalter.


----------



## brian23 (25. Mai 2011)

sieht dass nicht ein bisschen kacke aus unterm tretlager? ernsthafte frage... weil den umlenker dafür hab ich mir auch schon vorher 
bei dr.cannondale (zilli sei dank!!!) bestellt...
bis auf den umwerfer funzt mein prophet jetzt... und es rollt erste sahne!!!
näheres dazu und bilder folgen...


----------



## Erdi01 (26. Mai 2011)

brian23 schrieb:


> der schaltzug wird dann einmal oben über den umwerfer geführt richtig? und ich muss eigentlich auch nur einen gegenhalter verbauen oder wo muss der zweite hin?


Es gibt keinen 2 Gegenhalter! Seidern Du verstehst die Schaltzugaufnahme am SchaltHEBEL als Gegenhalter. Und wie Du den Zug am Umwerfer verlegen mußt liegt am Umwerfer. Wenn's einer ist für Zugführung von oben UND unten, dann ja: von unten kommend einmal über den Umwerfer und wieder runter. Ist aber eigentlich alles selbsterklärend wenn man sich den Umwerfer genauer ansieht.

Mein Prophet ist auch fertig  

Bin mir mit dem Umwerfer auch noch nicht einig ob der einwandfrei funktioniert. Habe ja keinen E-Type montiert, sondern einen Top Swing. Dehn bekommt man aber nicht tief genug montiert durch die e-type Aufnahme. Es hat 2-3mm zuviel Abstand zu den Kettenblättern ..!?


----------



## Erdi01 (28. Mai 2011)

*Fertig auferstanden !!!*

Die Kurbel ist komplettiert worden mit silbernen RaceFace Kettenblättern und roten Aluschrauben und passt damit gut ins Gesamtbild 

Der Umwerfer funktioniert wie er soll, obwohl er nicht den richtigen Abstand zu den Kettenblättern hatt 







[/url] 
RPM Kurbel, RaceFace KB's von erdi01 auf Flickr[/IMG]






[/url] 
XTR Top Swing Umwerfer von erdi01 auf Flickr[/IMG]

Für alle die die es ganau wissen wollen ...

*Prophet SL*

*Fahrwerk:*
Prophet SL Rahmen
Fox RP2 200/57 (51 Stroke = 153mm Federweg)
Lefty MAX pbr 140mm

*Bremse:*
Magura Marta 180mm vorn, 160mm hinten

*Antrieb:*
KCNC ISIS Scandium Tretlager
RPM Carbonkurbel
Race Face 44/32/22 mit Alukettenblattschrauben
Sram 9.0 Twister 3x8
Sram X.O. Schaltwerk
XTR Top Swing Umwerfer
XTR Titan 8-fach Kassette
LX Kette mit KMC Kettenschloß

*LRS:*
Nope Atmosphire für Lefty =
Nope Hinterradnabe
Lefty Vorderradnabe
gelabelte Mavic 717 Felgen
gelabelte Messerspeichen
Alunippel
Tune Felgenband tubeless
NoTubes Ventile für Standartfelgen
NoTubes Dichtmilch
Schwalbe NN 2,25

*Anbauteile:*
Cannondale Stem/Steerer
FSA K-Force Carbonlenker Rizer
Ritchey WCS Griffe gekürzt
Cannondale Bimmel
Edge Halter
KCNC Sattelrohrklemme
Flite SLR XP
Easton EA 70 Sattelstütze 27,2 400
Ritchey V5 Pro Pedale

*Gewicht fahrfertig:*
10,92 Kg

Und so sieht das alles dann aus ... 






[/url] 
Der fertige Prophet von erdi01 auf Flickr[/IMG]






[/url] 
Der fertige Prophet von erdi01 auf Flickr[/IMG]






[/url] 
fahrfertig von erdi01 auf Flickr[/IMG]​


----------



## Duc851 (29. Mai 2011)

Sehr gute Arbeit, schaut fein aus!

Anbei 1-2 Fragen: 

(1)Wie kommst du auf die 153mm Federweg am Heck?

Das normale Prophet hat mit 200x50mm 140mm.
Das Prohpet SL hat soweit ich weiß einen Dämpfer mit weniger Hub, um auf 120mm zu kommen; Ich glaube 190x44mm.

(2) Ist der Sattel nicht etwas arg weit hinten? Wenn du damit zurecht kommst ists OK, aber das schaut schon etwas komisch aus.


----------



## Erdi01 (29. Mai 2011)

Duc851 schrieb:


> (1)Wie kommst du auf die 153mm Federweg am Heck?
> 
> Das normale Prophet hat mit 200x50mm 140mm.
> Das Prohpet SL hat soweit ich weiß einen Dämpfer mit weniger Hub, um auf 120mm zu kommen; Ich glaube 190x44mm.


Richtig, das SL hatt von Haus aus den 190ziger Dämpfer. Ich habe den getauscht gegen einen 200/57, der aber in echt wenn man die Luft ablässt und komprimiert nur auf 50-51 kommt. Jeder Prophet hatt ein Übersetungsverhältnis von 3:1 --> 51x3=153 Dem gegenüber steht allerdings die natürliche Endprogression eine Luftdämpfers, so dass der tatsächliche nutzbare Federweg irgendwo zw 140-150mm liegt. D.h. CD untertreibt im Gegensatz zu manch anderm Wettbewerber da etwas 



> (2) Ist der Sattel nicht etwas arg weit hinten? Wenn du damit zurecht kommst ists OK, aber das schaut schon etwas komisch aus.


Das kommt in erster Linie durch die gekröpfte Sattelstütze. Für ein All Mountain find ich's nicht sonderlich tragisch wenn der Schwerpunkt etwas weiter hinten liegt. Aber das Maß der Dinge ist auch hier das "Knielot", dass muß ich noch überprüfen, bin noch keinen Meter mit dem Prophet gefahren. Das kommt aber heute noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brian23 (30. Mai 2011)

herzlichen glückwunsch! 
ist echt geil geworden!!!
...und verdammt leicht.

und da oben grad über endprogression geprochen wurde. kann es sein dass mein "kurzer" dämpfer sehr schnell durch den federweg rauscht? er ist nicht durchgeschlagen aber ich find der marschiert "gut" durch. hatte ca 10-12 mm SAG.
ist das bei den längeren modellen anders oder sollte ich ihn doch etwas härter fahren? evtl muss er sich auch erst wieder einlaufen, er lag 1,5 jahre rum...( aber ich glaub die bemerkung war jetzt quatsch)


----------



## rider_x (30. Mai 2011)

Wie meßt ihr den Hub an euren Dämpfern? Ende Gummilippe bis Ende der "Gleitfläche" Dann hätt ich nämlich auch 57mm ... und die Dichtlippe schmeißt mir regelmäßig den O-Ring von der Gleitfläche...


----------



## brian23 (30. Mai 2011)

luft raus, dämpfer ganz zusammenschieben. danach wieder ausfedern lassen (dazu evtl etwas luft rein) und messen... dichtlippe bis ring! nicht ende gleitfläche... wenn kein ring da ist geht auch kabelbinder! den aber danach wieder abmontieren...
desweiteren hab ich hier gelernt dass cd nie dämpfer mit 57mm hub verbaut hat. 
hab das in magazinen aber auch schon anders gelesen.


----------



## rider_x (30. Mai 2011)

Ich werde es die Woche mal ausmessen.

Edit: es sind "nur" 50mm :-/

Komisch das sich der O-Ring trotzdem nach heftigeren Sprüngen von der "Gleitfläche" schiebt ... Wahrscheinlich wegen der Trägheit der MASSE des Ringes ;-D


----------



## mc schrecka (31. Mai 2011)

meins is vorerst auch mal fahrbereit. Kleine Veränderungen kommen noch im Laufe der Zeit 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Whitey (31. Mai 2011)

Wie kommt ihr mit dem RP23 klar? Ich find das Ding großen Mist. Viel zu linear. Passt gar nicht zum Hinterbau :/ wenn ich mit 1cm sag fahren knallt das Ding immer durch den Federweg


----------



## crack_MC (31. Mai 2011)

mc schrecka schrieb:


> meins is vorerst auch mal fahrbereit. Kleine Veränderungen kommen noch im Laufe der Zeit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Prophet ist einfach geil ! Dieses Exemplar hier liegt bestimmt auch sehr "satt" auf der Piste...


----------



## coma1976 (31. Mai 2011)

jawoll schönes prophet! ist ein mx oder?


----------



## FR-Sniper (31. Mai 2011)

Whitey schrieb:


> Wie kommt ihr mit dem RP23 klar? Ich find das Ding großen Mist. Viel zu linear. Passt gar nicht zum Hinterbau :/ wenn ich mit 1cm sag fahren knallt das Ding immer durch den Federweg



kann ich so bestätigen, das ding funzt nicht sooo gut im prophet, bzw man fährt sehr passiv wie z.b. meine frau 





und hier noch mein MX mit schlechtwettervorderreifen (normal auch fatal bert)


----------



## mc schrecka (1. Juni 2011)

Nee, is ein normales. Prophet 1. Dank an Taxoffice  liegt extrem satt und angenehm, eine Trailrakete


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duc851 (1. Juni 2011)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> und hier noch mein MX mit schlechtwettervorderreifen (normal auch fatal bert)



Kastriert der Pearl nicht ziemlich. Der Peark 3.3 den ich in der Hand hatte ging nach 40mm auf Block (200x50mm-Modell!!!). Das sind dann 20% "Federwegsverlust", also bleiben gerade mal 110mm übrig


----------



## Deleted 59812 (1. Juni 2011)

Den Pearl hatte ich früher auch drin.

Im Prinzip ist der noch schwächer gedämpft als ein Fox. Durch die enorme Progression schlägt er halt nicht durch, was der Fox doch gerne mal macht, wenn es gröber wird.
Zugstufe war auch mäßig. Entweder kickt er oder er frisst sich fest.

Toller Dämpfer für langsame und steile technische Sachen. Sehr weich abstimmbar, ohne Durchschläge zu riskieren. Bergauf legt man den Hebel um, und er sackt trotz wenig Luft nicht ab.

Mehr kann er nicht.

Anscheinend kann man den Pearl auch gar nicht komplett überholen. Lediglich ein Luftkammerservice ist möglich. Der Rest ist wohl fest verpresst.


Mein RP23 mit kleiner Kammer und starker DS war schon sehr gut. Leider zu schwach fürn Park. Da machte es öfter *Klonk*, wobei er doch überraschend viel sehr anständig gefangen hat. Hätte ich vorher nicht gedacht.

Servicetechnsich natürlich ebenso ein Alptraum. Theoretisch zwar möglich. Ersatzteilversorgung ist aber mau.

Wer aber ohnehin nicht schrauben will und eine guten Dämpfer für Touren und Trails fürs Prophet sucht, kann den RP23 durchaus in Betracht ziehen.


Hab jetzt mal länger mit Manitou Swingern rumgespielt. Beim 3 Way Air fehlt für heftigere Sachen einfach die Möglichkeit das Volumen der IFP Kammer zu verringern. Werde da wohl noch ein wenig basteln, wenn ich mal Bock habe. Beim 4 way Coil stört v.a. das Mehrgewicht. In der FR Position geht es eigentlich recht gut. Die XC Postion fährt sich aber schlecht. Da kommt die Masse zu weit nach oben. Außerdem hatte ich trotz passender Feder zuviel Sag. Toll im Prak, mieß auf Tour.


Probier jetzt mal einen Evovler ISX 6. Gabs bei CRC für billig.
Sollte eigentlich der optimale Kompromiss sein, wenn man das Prophet von Tour bis Park nutzen will.


----------



## FR-Sniper (1. Juni 2011)

wie schon geschrieben der fox dämpfer hat mir überhaupt nicht getaugt, ich hatte schon "durchschläge" bei in den bunny hop ziehen  das hat mich total genervt!

der pearl ist schon etwas hölzern, ich nutze ca. 45mm-48mm vom dämpferhub, das ist o.k. für mich.
ich mag aber auch sehr straffe hinterbauten (fahre auch gern HT).

mich begeistert am prophet nicht die hinterbaufunktion sondern die geometrie


----------



## Taxoffice! (4. Juni 2011)

mc schrecka schrieb:


> meins is vorerst auch mal fahrbereit. Kleine Veränderungen kommen noch im Laufe der Zeit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was ist das denn für ein geiles Prophet. Insbesondere der Rahmen ist ja ein echtes Schmuckstück
Hast du wirklich schön aufgebaut. Bist du mit den Fahreigenschaften zufrieden?!


----------



## mc schrecka (6. Juni 2011)

mehr als das. Liegt schön satt aufm Trail, springt sich schön und geht gut bergauf. Genau des richtige für die Endurorunden auf den Hometrails. Wird aber dann langsam und langsam immer leichter. Die gude alde Fischwaage zeigt jetz noch 15,2 Kilo an.


----------



## Zilli-Project (6. Juni 2011)

Echt n' bomben PROPHET!!! 

...anderer LRS und Reifen -> dann hast du gleich 1 bis 2 kg weniger!


----------



## Duc851 (6. Juni 2011)

Zilli-Project schrieb:


> Echt n' bomben PROPHET!!!
> 
> ...anderer LRS und Reifen -> dann hast du gleich 1 bis 2 kg weniger!



An was denst du da, dass es gleich 1-2 kg werden sollen??


----------



## Zilli-Project (6. Juni 2011)

Ich denk' da an vieles... aber zu Reifen & Schläuchen sage ich bei MTB-News nicht mehr viel... da muss jeder seine eigene(n) Erfahrung(en) machen! ...ich bin bisher mit jeder Reifenwahl meiner Bikes 1A zurecht gekommen! ...und auch mit der jetzigen an meinem GEMINI, obwohl hier nahezu 99% aller Forenuser meinten (die hierzu ihren Senf abgegeben haben), dass das nicht "Freeride / Downhill-tauglich" wäre... Draufgeshizzen! Das 3. Wochenende nun die Lokal-Trails gerockt (Steinfelder, Shotter, Wiese und Asphalt) ... und wie die Reifen laufen - PERFEKT sag ich da nur! Warum soll ich mir mehr Gewicht ans Bike knallen, wenn es funktioniert?! gut die Antwort fällt leicht: "Foren-Zwang"... man is' ja nicht "cool", wenn man keine 1.000 g Reifen fährt! ;-)


Also daher kleiner, leiser Tipp von mir:

REIFEN:
MAXXIS HighRoller 60aMP FR (Falt), 26x2,35"; 680g
MAXXIS Ardent 60aMP FR (Falt), 26x2,25"; 630g

SCHLÄUCHE:
MAXXIS FlyWeight SV; 95g


Gute Kombi wäre: HighRoller an der Front (bzgl. hohem Grip) und Ardent am Heck (bzgl. geringem Rollwiederstand)!


...zu meinem Standpunkt: Ich fahre die aufgeführten MAXXIS HighRoller mit den MAXXIS  Leichtbauschläuchen im harten Freeride! 100%ig problemlos nun das 3. Wochenende! ...auch in meinen 2 anderen Bikes stecken nur die Leichtbauschläuche drin! ...nie mehr kommt da was schwereres rein!


PS: Wer meint hierzu wieder stumpfe Äußerungen abzulassen -> Das ist MEINE Schlauch-/Reifenkombi - und die MUSS KEIN ANDERER fahren!


Beste Grüße,
Fabian


----------



## Duc851 (6. Juni 2011)

Ich wollte eher auf die Felgen raus ;-)
Maxxis braucht meiner Meinung nach recht breite Felgen, sonst knicken die Reifen recht schnell ein bzw. müssen mit mehr Druck als nötig gefahren werden.

Derzeit hab ich auf dem Prophet:

VR Maxxis Minion F 2.35
HR: Maxxis Lopes 2.35 
Schläuche: Eclipse 50g 
Sobald ich mal wieder nen günstigen 2.25er Ardent oder auch 2.35er Larsen erwische kommen die drauf. Der Lopes ist doch recht "schwer" (Drahtreifen).
Fahre so problemlos. Und entweder habe ich die Dornen in Ligurien letztes mal immer umfahren oder die Leichtbauschläuche halten besser als die Schwalbe SV13!!!!!

Derzeit hab ich das Ganze auf einer ZTR Flow und bin der Meinung die Felgen dürften ruhig noch breiter sein. Jetzt suche ich aber noch jemanden, der mir günstig einspeichen kann.

Auf dem Bild sieht es aber auf den ersten Blick für mich nach den schmalen, leichten und nicht nach den 2.5er Pellen aus. Daher war ich jetzt so verwirrt. Ich denke er hat vorne Minion F und hinten in Highroller jeweils in 2.35 drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli-Project (6. Juni 2011)

Duc851 schrieb:


> Schläuche: Eclipse 50g



...du fährst Schläuche für knapp 100,- EUR / Paar ...das is' natürlich schon ein bissl... naja du weißt schon  ... aber  ...ich habe auch schon oft an diese Teilchen gedacht! Ist mir aber zu extrem!

Bzgl. LRS:

z.B. MAVIC CrossMax ... oder Custom-LRS z.B. mit NoTubes-Felgen und Tune-Naben... da gibt es ja viele Kombinationen - kommt eben darauf an, wie hart du dein Prophet rannimmst (das weißt nur du) - danach richtet sich (im Normalfall) die Laufradkonfiguration (d.h. sie sollte sich danach richten). 


Gruß,
Fabian


----------



## Duc851 (6. Juni 2011)

Jetzt lach mich bitte nicht aus aber ich kann die Dekadenz noch krönen! Ich habe die Schläche gebraucht gekauft  
-Das ist in etwa das selbe Level wie gebrauchte Kondome wenden und wiederverwenden, aber die halten!!

Im Moment schwebet mir die Velocity P35 vor... Leicht. Breit. Und gut eingespeicht dürfte die bei mir halten.


----------



## Zilli-Project (6. Juni 2011)

Ja nein... auslachen tu ich dich nicht! Ich finde diese Kombi genial - dass die sich überhaupt einer traut zu fahren *HUT AB* (und dass noch im Gelände) ... und ich dachte, ich wäre hier der einzige im Forum, der mit Leichtbauschläuchen unterwegs ist... :-D

Aber wenn sie halten umso besser!  ...

Von der Velocity habe ich noch nicht viel (außer hier im Forum) gehört... -> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=475400

Sehen aber ganz nize aus:




Halte uns bzgl. den Felgen auf dem Laufenden!


Gruß,
Fabian


----------



## Xah88 (6. Juni 2011)

Wieviel Milimeter an Federgabel macht der Prophet-Rahmen eigentlich offiziell mit? Versaue ich mir mit 160/170mm die Geometrie vollkommen?


----------



## Zilli-Project (6. Juni 2011)

Xah88 schrieb:


> Wieviel Milimeter an Federgabel macht der Prophet-Rahmen eigentlich offiziell mit? Versaue ich mir mit 160/170mm die Geometrie vollkommen?



Messe aus:

MAXIMUM FORK LENGTH bei:
a) "CANNONDALE Prophet": 530mm
b) "CANNONDALE Prophet MX": 570mm


...ich vermute, dass du dir die Geo bei 160mm FW aufwärts schon ziemlich versauen wirst... der Lenkwinkel wird zu flach - vorallem, wenn du bereits auf der 67,5° "FR-Geo" bist...

Zudem: Garantie geht sofort flöten! 


PS: Habe aber schon einige Prophets mit größerem Hub als 140mm an der Front gesehen... kann gerne Bilder nachreichen.


Gruß,
Fabian


----------



## Duc851 (6. Juni 2011)

Genau die! Bestellt habe ich sie mir schon. Wegen Einspeichen mal sehen. Selber mache ich das auf keinen Fall. Die Geduld habe ich auch gar nicht.

Offiziell macht das normale Prophet nur 530mm mit. Da ist also spätestens bei 150mm Ende, was du fahren darfst. Das MX macht mehr mit.
Ich bin im normalen Prophet aber auch schon ne 160mm Manitou Nixon mit etwa 545mm gefahren (Dämpfer in FR-Position). Ich würde sagen die Geo ist dann ein zweischneidiges Schwert. Mit Maxxis Minion 2.35 auf ZTR Flow hatte ich immer das Gefühl, als würde das Rad selbst in Kurven rein ziehen. Sehr sehr seltsames Gefühl und absolut entgegengesetzt der Theorie dass das Rad stabiler liegen müsste. Mit Maxxis Advantage in 2.4 plötzlich fahrverhalten wie auf Schienen. Einfach geil! Aber leider war mir die Kombi aus 2.5kg Gabel und 2.4er Reifen für dieses Rad zu schwer. (Zumal ich mir mittlerweile ein 170mm Bike zur Ergänzung nach oben angeschafft habe). Mit dem 2.25er Advantage war das Fahrverhalten auch nicht mehr so prall und erinnerte an das Fahrverhalten mit den 2.35er Minions. Mit Dämpfer in XC-Position hätte ich die Geo zwar wieder ausgleichn können, aber da kam mir dann das Tretlager zu hoch.
Daher bin ich zurück auf 140mm und den kleinen 2.35er Minion.

Wenn du über 160mm nachdenkst, dann auf jeden Fall mit Absenkung. Sonst machts bergauf keinen Spaß mehr. Ob du dir das allerdings traust bleibt deine Sache! Letztenendes würde ich fast sagen, dass 150mm DIE wahl für das Rad sind. Ich wünsche es mir immer noch ein wenig Flacher als mit meinen 140mm aber 160mm sind too much. Wenn ich nur wüsste, ob ich aus meiner 140mm Vanilla eine 150mm Vanilla basteln könnte. Die Titanfeder aus einer Manitou Sherman wäre vorhanden. Ich glaub ich muss am Wochenende mal in den dunklen Keller gehen und die Überlappung von Stand- und Tauchrohren, sowie den Hub der Kartusche checken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xah88 (6. Juni 2011)

Hey cool,

danke euch beiden für die genialen Tipps  ...Vielleicht wird es dann ja irgendeine 150ér in den kommenden Wochen 

Beste Grüße


----------



## rider_x (7. Juni 2011)

Zilli-Project schrieb:


> Habe aber schon einige Prophets mit größerem Hub als 140mm an der Front gesehen... kann gerne Bilder nachreichen.



Ja bitte...denke auch immer wieder über diese Option nach. Sind die besagten Bikes dann auch hinten an die potente Front angepasst?


----------



## Zilli-Project (7. Juni 2011)

Sooo... dann hier mal ein kleiner Auszug an Prophets mit 140mm +

*FOX:*













*MANITOU:*


















*MARZOCCHI:*




























*ROCK SHOX:*


















...mehr habe ich jetzt auf die Eile nicht gefunden...

Beste Grüße,
Fabian


----------



## mc schrecka (7. Juni 2011)

meins hat auch 150mm. Is ne alte Talas. Passt perfekt und bergauf kann man se schön traveln. Ich fahr die 2.3er Versionen der Maxxis. Fahr lieber mit denen, da die Pannensicherheit doch schon recht hoch is. Beim Kollegen mit Schwalbe Fat Albert geht dauernd was durch.


----------



## Xah88 (7. Juni 2011)

...dann werde ich jetzt mal intensiver nach ner 150ér suchen ^^


----------



## FR-Sniper (7. Juni 2011)

Zilli-Project schrieb:


> b) "CANNONDALE Prophet MX": 570mm



an meinem MX steht aber auch nur 530mm?! ist ein 06ér model!


----------



## Zilli-Project (7. Juni 2011)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> an meinem MX steht aber auch nur 530mm?! ist ein 06ér model!



Kann dir gerne die "User Manual" vom Prophet schriftlich geben  ...da stehen die Daten exakt so drin, wie ich sie hier gelistet habe... 

Hast du an deinem Prophet einen Steckachsenhinterbau?! Wenn NEIN, dann sind die 530mm korrekt! 


Gruß,
Fabian


----------



## Thiel (20. Juni 2011)

Mein erstes richtiges Bike 

Ich bin leider noch sehr unerfahren aber wollte mir direkt was anständiges gönnen..  habe es gebraucht gekauft und bin bisher sehr zufrieden!
Macht aber schon hier im bergischen richtig Fun im Wald


----------



## Zilli-Project (20. Juni 2011)

Na das ist doch ein super "Anfang"! 

Ich wünsche dir viel Spaß damit - denn danach sieht es auch aus!


----------



## Duc851 (20. Juni 2011)

Schaut gut aus! Viel Spaß damit!

@Zilli
Heute habe ich die Naben für die P35 zum Einspeichen weg geschickt. Dauert also noch ein paar Tage bis ich alles komplett zurück bekomme und testen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli-Project (20. Juni 2011)

@ Duc851

Na... dann bin ich mal gespannt!


----------



## FR-Sniper (21. Juni 2011)

upps lang nicht hier reingeschaut! 



Zilli-Project schrieb:


> Kann dir gerne die "User Manual" vom Prophet schriftlich geben  ...da stehen die Daten exakt so drin, wie ich sie hier gelistet habe...
> Hast du an deinem Prophet einen Steckachsenhinterbau?! Wenn NEIN, dann sind die 530mm korrekt!



natürlich hat es steckachse, sonst wäre es ja kein MX! 
mir hatte das schon mal wer gesagt, aber auf meinem steht halt 530mm!

ist auch egal... (liegt vieleicht auch am Bj.?), nach 4 jahren prophet hab ich bock auf was neues, ich hoffe das neue taugt mir genauso!!!


----------



## Trialside (27. Juni 2011)

So nun möchte ich auch mal mein Prophet vorstellen:





Schaltaußenzüge, Griffe und Kette Kommen noch. Aktuell ist auch ein Truvativ BashGuard und ein 36er Kettenblatt sowie Wellgo MG1-Ti Pedale in silber verbaut.

Dämpfer ist ein Fox RP 23 mit High Compression und Medium Rebound Tune. Fühlt sich mit 150 PSI erstmal ganz in Ordnung an. Mal sehen, wie er sich auf dem Trail schlägt.

So Long...


----------



## crack_MC (27. Juni 2011)

Trialside schrieb:


> So nun möchte ich auch mal mein Prophet vorstellen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
geiles Bike...aber es fehlen noch passende Reifen....


----------



## Trialside (27. Juni 2011)

Ich weiß . Die Nobbys hatte ich halt noch im Keller rumfliegen...


----------



## rider_x (27. Juni 2011)

...ne schöne fette 2,4 Rubber Queen!


----------



## Zilli-Project (27. Juni 2011)

...en schöner 2.0er Furious Fred!


----------



## Trialside (27. Juni 2011)

Mal schauen. erstmal mach ich die Nobbys platt


----------



## Zilli-Project (27. Juni 2011)

...Nägel gibts im Baumarkt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fiveages (28. Juni 2011)

@ Trialside: Ich fahre nen fetten Albert hinten und den selben Dämpfer mit knapp 51mm Hub. Habe allerdings Kollisionsprobleme mit dem Sitzrohr wenn es etwas derber zur Sache geht. Berichte mal bitte ob die in der FR-Dämpferposition auch Kollisionsprobleme hast.

Grüße


----------



## rider_x (28. Juni 2011)

Ich hab nen einfachen Fox Float 200x50/51 auch in FR Stellung drin und fahre 2,4 Rubber Queen. Hatte noch nie Probleme. Habe den Dämpfer allerdings andersherum eingebaut, da ich befürchtet habe das der Rahmen an der Stelle dmit dem Dämpfer kollidiert.


----------



## Magnum 204 (28. Juni 2011)

Fiveages schrieb:


> Ich fahre nen fetten Albert hinten und den selben Dämpfer mit knapp 51mm Hub. Habe allerdings Kollisionsprobleme mit dem Sitzrohr wenn es etwas derber zur Sache geht. Berichte mal bitte ob die in der FR-Dämpferposition auch Kollisionsprobleme hast.



Mit fat albert kannste nur in cc fahren mit 190/51 er Dämpfer.


----------



## Trialside (28. Juni 2011)

An Fat Alberts hatte ich auch schon gedacht aber wenn die Kollisionsprobleme haben...?


----------



## Duc851 (28. Juni 2011)

Mit 140mm Gabeln:

140mm Federweg:
200x50 in XC-Position: 69° 
200x50 in FR-Position: 67,6°
190x50 in XC-Position = 200x50 in FR-Position 67,5°
190x50 in FR-Position: Nach meinen Erfahrungen mit 200x56mm Sollte das unfahrbar sein, egal mit welchem Reifen. Lenkwinkel geschätzt 66°

ca. 160mm Federweg:
200x56mm in XC-Position: 69°, fahrbar
200x56mm in FR-Position: 67,5°, MAxxis in 26x2,35 (Lopes, Minion Front, Larsen TT) gehen auf den letzten Millimeter Dämpferhub am Sitzrohr an. Ausgleichbar mit Dämpfer mit Progressionsverstellung (aber nicht optimal).

120mm Federweg
190x44mm (oder waren es 45mm?)


----------



## rider_x (28. Juni 2011)

...und mit 200x56 157mm Federweg?

Und dann noch vorne ne 160mm Gabel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duc851 (28. Juni 2011)

Mit dem 56er Dämpfer sollten es grob um die 160mm sein. Ich habs nicht nachgerechnet, da man hier das statische Verfahren nicht anwenden kann. Zum Ende hin gibts durch die Degressivität viel mehr Federweg pro mm Dämpferhub.

Mit der 160mm Gabel kommste dann wieder auf die alte Geometrie in etwa, nur dass das Tretlager etwas höher ist. 

EDIT: Linkage sagt mir gerade dass du Recht hast mit den 157mm!


----------



## rider_x (28. Juni 2011)

Hab mir auch kurz überlegt mein Prophet so aufzubauen, aber erstens hab ich keinen MX Rahmen (160mm Gabel nicht zugelassen) und zweitens wird es dann Probleme mit meinen 2,4er Walzen und dem Sitzrohr geben :-/ . Wollte einen Freerider draus machen. Aber dann hätte ich auch noch Bremse, Antrieb und Lenkereinheit tauschen müssen und da kann ich mir Geldtechnisch dann schon nen echten Freerider von kaufen.
Achja, den Rahmen hätte ich dann auch noch tauschen müssen...von L nach M


----------



## Duc851 (28. Juni 2011)

Ich hatte die 160mm Gabel auch schon drin, aber der große Vorteil vom Prophet ist ja gerade die Wendigkeit und das geringe Gewicht; Und das verspielt man damit.

Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass ne 150mm Gabel sehr gut im normalen Prophet gefällt. Sobald ich eine 150mm Coil mit ca. 2kg in die Finger bekomme, ist die sofort eingebaut!


----------



## rider_x (4. Juli 2011)

Hier mal meins kurz bevor es evtl. in den Ruhestand geht, oder verkauft wird.
Absolut Serie bis auf Pedalen und Reifen. Ist die kleinste Ausstattungsvariante mit 130mm Stahlfedergabel

Bin damit übrigends grad klassisch zur Eisdiele geradelt


----------



## Xah88 (4. Juli 2011)

rider_x schrieb:


> Hier mal meins kurz bevor es evtl. in den Ruhestand geht, oder verkauft wird.



Meins ist seit gestern bei Ebay http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220808466017&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT .... 
Aber die Liebe zum Proheten bleibt bestehen


----------



## mc schrecka (15. Juli 2011)

schöne Ausfahrt gehabt mitm Slopestyle Modus 







[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## dkc-live (15. Juli 2011)

> Sobald ich eine 150mm Coil mit ca. 2kg in die Finger bekomme



ne sektor?


----------



## Master | Torben (16. Juli 2011)

Da ich nun auch Cannondale Prophet MX Besitzer bin  wollte ich mal kurz in die Runde fragen wer von euch einen DHX 5 coil fährt. Bei mir war einer drin und ich hab so meine Schwierigkeiten... - was fahrt ihr für ein Setup?


----------



## FR-Sniper (18. Juli 2011)

ich brauch einen *PROPHET* Hinterbau für schnellspanner, hat jemand einen tip? 
ich find irgendwie nichts 
am liebsten gebraucht und günstig (aber techn. FIT!, farbe ist egal!)

würde auch tauschen gegen meine MX hinterbau mit QR12?!

Danke vorab


----------



## mc schrecka (19. Juli 2011)

Warum hast du keinen silbernen, da wär ich sofort dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brian23 (22. Juli 2011)

FR-sniper warum? will meinen zwar nicht wirklich rausrücken, aber welchen Vorteil versprichst du dir davon? Die "normalen" sind doch allen immer zu weich...


----------



## Thiel (23. Juli 2011)

Hallo, ich werf mal eine Frage dazwischen:

Ich habe im Moment einen Fox Float R Dämpfer 2010 und bin fast glücklich!
Da ich mit allem fast 100 Kg packe, musste ich zwischen 17 - 18 Bar in den Dämpfer pumpen, da er sonst durchschlug und das bei kurzen Sprüngen von 1-2 m (auf Waldwegen mit Tempo, also nichts kriminelles) 
Jetzt spricht er aber bei kurzen Belastungen kaum noch an!

Ist das relativ normal ?

Unter Fotos sind aktuelle Bilder.


----------



## FR-Sniper (23. Juli 2011)

brian23 schrieb:


> FR-sniper warum? will meinen zwar nicht wirklich rausrücken, aber welchen Vorteil versprichst du dir davon? Die "normalen" sind doch allen immer zu weich...



da das rahmen an meine frau übergegangen ist und sie einen sehr leichten LRS hat der nicht auf QR12 umzubauen geht.
ich selbst würde nicht freiwillig tauschen 

hab übrigens jemanden gefunden zum tauschen


----------



## coma1976 (26. Juli 2011)

[/URL]http://[/IMG]


----------



## ph!L (7. August 2011)

Hi,

mich würde interessieren mit welchen Setups (Hersteller Tune) ihr beim Fox RP23 gute/schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht habt?


----------



## Whitey (7. August 2011)

Kleine Luftkammer ist das wichtigste. IMHO ist die Progression beim RP23 aber zu gering. Ich habe ihn gegen einen DHX AIr 5.0 ausgetauscht - nun ist´s perfekt!


----------



## Thiel (7. August 2011)

Könnte ich mit dem DHX 5.0 mein Problem lösen ?

Komme auf fast 100 kg und muss in den Fox Float R ca 16-17 bar pumpen, damit er nicht durchschlägt. Dabei mache ich noch keine Anspruchsvollen Sachen! 
Er spricht jetzt schlecht an und mir kommts wie ein Hardtail vor


----------



## Whitey (7. August 2011)

Für mich hat der 5.0er alle Probleme gelöst. Wichtig nur hier ebenfalls: kleine Luftkammer. Dann funktioniert das sehr gut im Prophet. Progression ist verstellbar, Durchschlagschutz verstellbar, Boostvalve damit nichts wippt ...


----------



## ph!L (7. August 2011)

besten dank für die schnelle Antwort. Der DHX Air ist auch eine gute Überlegung.

Ich denke du fährst ihn bei 200er Einbaulänge mit 50mm Hub?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whitey (7. August 2011)

Nein mit 57mm Hub. Das passt in der XC Stellung perfekt. Mit der FR Geometrie komme ich mit Maxxis Ardent (Faltversion) knapp an den Rahmen. Fahre aber eign. immer XC


----------



## LeDidi (8. August 2011)

Ich glaube ja, dass das Federwegsplus vom Lenkwinkel kaputt gemacht wird... Hatte aber bisher nur 200/50 mm.


----------



## ph!L (8. August 2011)

LeDidi schrieb:


> Ich glaube ja, dass das Federwegsplus vom Lenkwinkel kaputt gemacht wird... Hatte aber bisher nur 200/50 mm.



Die Befürchtung habe ich auch, deshalb meine Tendenz zu 50mm Hub. Hat jemand den direkten Vergleich von 50 auf 57mm Hub bei gleichem Dämpfer?


----------



## Whitey (8. August 2011)

Jep. Viel viel besseres Fahrwerk. Der Hinterbau arbeitet wesentlich sensibler, das Bike kann viel mehr. Fahre es im Enduro-Einsatz und alles fühlt sich besser an. Harmonisiert sehr gut mit der Lefty Maxx.


----------



## Thiel (21. August 2011)

Hallo,

gibt es eigentlich irgendwo eine Übersicht über die Verschiedenen Modelle bzw Rahmen ?

Edit:

Habe vorne die 180er gegen eine 203 Bremsscheibe getauscht und seitdem fängt die Gabel sehr an zu flattern beim bremsen. Allerdings nur zwischen tempo 15 - 0 kmh. Darüber nicht. Es ist eine Rockshox Revelation von 2010, die für die Größer aber auch freigegeben ist.


----------



## LeDidi (1. September 2011)

Gibt nur MX- und die normalen Rahmen. Lackierungen sind halt unterschiedlich.

Weiß nicht, ob das normal mit deinem Flattern bei der RVL ist, aber es gibt eine Menge unsteifer Gabeln, die beim Bremsen gerne Flattern. Nichts Ungewöhnliches...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thiel (1. September 2011)

Ich habe mittlerweile festgestellt, warum das wahrscheinlich passierte: Der Adapter für den Bremssattel ist leider nicht der richtige. Dieser hing noch zu hoch und die Klötze zeigen nach ein paar Km fahrt, das sie oben am Rand ca 2mm unbenutzt waren. Anscheinend muss ich wohl den relativ teueren original Adapter von Formula kaufen.


----------



## LeDidi (1. September 2011)

Kommt drauf an. Eigentlich nicht, solltest du keinen Adapter für 185er-Scheiben wie Avids verwenden... Sonst tut es Magura genau so wie Shimano.


----------



## Thiel (1. September 2011)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/360382214229?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

den habe ich benutzt.


----------



## supernanny (1. September 2011)

Ich klinke mich hier mal ein in Sachen Bremse:
Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, hat der Prophet doch ein IS Bremsaufnahme, oder? Ich würde hier gerne auf Postmount wechseln, dabei aber möglichst viele Teile behalten.
Zur Zeit fahre ich eine Magura Louise FR mit 210/180mm Scheiben und Stahlflexleitungen. Könnt ihr mir sagen, welche Teile ich für den Umbau brauchen würde? IS/PM Adapter (aber welche?), Neue Bremszangen (passen die an die alten Magura Leitungen?) etc.
Ich fahre einen Prophet MX in XL mit einer Lefty Max und habe seit dem Kauf (es ist 2006 Modell welches ich 2008 gekauft habe) nahezu alles gewechselt. An den Bremsen nervt mich ganz einfach die Fummelarbeit mit den Unterlegscheiben beim Einstellen. Das war PM einfacher und vor allem komfortabler.
Dank für eure Hilfe
Supernanny


----------



## 3radfahrer (1. September 2011)

Hi Jungens,

jetzt gehöre ich zu euch! Danke an den Propheten!


----------



## LeDidi (1. September 2011)

Thiel, hast du eine 200er- anstatt 203er-Scheibe verbaut? Ich wÃ¼sste aus dem hohlen Bauch nicht, wo das Problem liegen kÃ¶nnte...

Nanny, deine SÃ¤ttel haben IS? Gibt von Magura einen PM â IS - Adapter, allerdings nur fÃ¼r's VR. Das ist die Nummer 3. Will heiÃen, IS an der Gabel und mit einem 210er-Adapter weg azuf PM und dann der 3er als Adapter wieder zurÃ¼ck auf IS. Ob es sich lohnt... FÃ¼r's HR weiÃ ich nicht, ob das funktioniert.


----------



## Thiel (1. September 2011)

Hallo,

nein. Ich wollte von 180 auf 203 vorne aufrüsten und habe mir dafür den oben gelinkten Adapter gekauft und eine gebrauchte Disc aus dem Bikemarkt. Damit trat dann leider das Problem auf, das die Bremsklötze nicht mittig packten, bzw der Bremssattel zu tief sitzte. Da kann man auch nichts mit Unterlegscheiben ausgleichen...
Den Adapter zu drehen brachte auch nicht, da es dann gar nicht gepasst hätte. 

Ich würde jetzt am liebsten irgendwoher unverbindlich einen Adapter haben... wahrscheinlich mal zum Händler und probieren.


----------



## coma1976 (1. September 2011)

@3radfahrer cooles prophet krasse rahmenfarbe


----------



## coma1976 (1. September 2011)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Cannondale-Prophet-wie-neu-/260842574905?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der&hash=item3cbb6dd439

wo ist der fehler?


----------



## 1st_Parma (1. September 2011)

coma1976 schrieb:


> wo ist der fehler?


 
Richtig muß es natürlich heißen: "Carbonrahmen"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (1. September 2011)

so falsch ist das ja nun nicht 


> 7075 aluminum alloy's composition includes 5.1-6.1% zinc, 2.1-2.9% magnesium, 1.2-2.0% copper


zu 2.9 % hat er recht


----------



## coma1976 (1. September 2011)

naja und maximal 87,1% unrecht


----------



## Trialside (2. September 2011)

Neue Bilder von meinem Prophet:







Spart euch bitte die Diskussion zu den Nobbys. Erstens gabs die schon und zweitens fehlt momentan bissel das Geld für neue Schlappen.


----------



## 3radfahrer (2. September 2011)

Wie geht denn die Pike? Ist die in Ordnung? Hatte bis jetzt nur ne Lefty oder ne CC-Race Gabel verbaut (also jetzt nicht am Prophet!).


----------



## Trialside (2. September 2011)

Ich bin bis jetzt zufrieden damit. Passt wie ich finde gut zum Hinterbau. Einzig das U-Turn finde ich etwas überflüssig. Da würde eine einstufige Absenkung besser passen. Alternativ geht auch ne Dual-Air-Einheit, wenn man auf die Absenkung verzichten kann.


----------



## 3radfahrer (2. September 2011)

Alles klar, danke. Ich mach heute die erste Ausfahrt und schau mal wie`s läuft...


----------



## brian23 (7. September 2011)

@coma1976: mach dich mal richtig schlau... wurden die prophets mit 28 zoll rädern (weiter oben) nicht mit magnesiumrahmen gefertigt? ;-)
irgendwie versucht da jemand ohne jede ahnung und ohne die motivation sich zu belesen ein bike zu verhökern... ist ja auch zu nem stolzen preis weggegangen... würd jetzt als käufer nachverhandeln, sind ja doch nur 26" und nur minimale magnesiumspuren...


----------



## coma1976 (7. September 2011)

sorry mein fehler!


----------



## Mr.Fork (7. September 2011)

Biete ein Rush 5 Lefty  Dez 2008
Suche Prophet mit Lefty grösse M

Mein Rush ist Quasi neuwertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coma1976 (7. September 2011)

@mr.fork back to the roots der herr?


----------



## brian23 (15. September 2011)

falls sich jemand dafür interessiert:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Cannondale-P...Camping_Outdoor_Rucksäcke&hash=item1c1eea6aa9


----------



## kelllerkind (18. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich fahre derzeit ein Cannondale Jekyll 1  und würde mir gerne ein Cannondale Prophet kaufen. Meine Frage ist,  welche Rahmengröße 
ist bei einer Körpergröße von 183 cm zu empfehlen?*



*


----------



## Zilli-Project (19. September 2011)

@ kelllerkind

Beispiel: Ich (181cm) fahre das Prophet in Größe M. Würde es auch genauso wieder kaufen - passt perfekt!


Beste Grüße,
Fabian


----------



## crack_MC (19. September 2011)

Zilli-Project schrieb:


> @ kelllerkind
> 
> Beispiel: Ich (181cm) fahre das Prophet in Größe M. Würde es auch genauso wieder kaufen - passt perfekt!
> 
> ...


 
gleiche Größe(-n),paßt optimal


----------



## BlueHerta (19. September 2011)

Ich fahre mein Prophet (183cm) in der Größe L, und mir passts perfekt würds wieder so kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brian23 (20. September 2011)

Fahre beide modelle in L (183cm) läuft bestens!!! Machett Junge!!!


----------



## Deleted163868 (20. September 2011)

servus leute 

hab da mal eine paar fragen zum prophet 

1 kann man wirklich 160mm aus dem hinterbau holen ?
2 wenn ja wie wirkt es sich aus ?
3 verträgt es vorne eine 160mm gabel ?
4 würde es gelegentliche park besuche überstehen ?

gruß benny


----------



## brian23 (21. September 2011)

mach dir mal die mühe ein paar seiten weiter vorne zu lesen...
da ist alles schon dreimal durchgekaut. soviel vorweg! ja es sind 160mm am heck drin. hab mich damals ausführlich aufklären lassen... so um seite 12!


----------



## Deleted 59812 (21. September 2011)

Dann ist aber nur noch die XC Geo fahrbar. Mir ist da das Tretlager zu hoch und insgesamt ist die Geo zu steil. Mit ner 160er Gabel kommt das Tretlager dann noch höher.
Ist sicher ok als Longtravel-Tourenbike für gemäßigtes Gelände.

Ich fahre lieber mit 50mm Hub und ner 140er Gabel permanent in der FR-Geo.


----------



## rider_x (22. September 2011)

benny82 schrieb:


> servus leute
> 
> hab da mal eine paar fragen zum prophet
> 
> ...




War mit meinem Prophet in kleinster Austattungsvariante mehrmals in Winterberg und das Bike hat sich nie beschwert. Bin alle Strecken gut damit runtergekommen, wenn auch auf der DH Strecke etwas langsamer als die Jungs mit ihren FR/DH Bikes.


----------



## coma1976 (22. September 2011)

ich fahr m bei 182cm,ist wie immer auch eine frage des einsatzzweckes...







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Whitey (23. September 2011)

M.R. schrieb:


> Dann ist aber nur noch die XC Geo fahrbar. Mir ist da das Tretlager zu hoch und insgesamt ist die Geo zu steil. Mit ner 160er Gabel kommt das Tretlager dann noch höher.
> Ist sicher ok als Longtravel-Tourenbike für gemäßigtes Gelände.
> 
> Ich fahre lieber mit 50mm Hub und ner 140er Gabel permanent in der FR-Geo.



Je nach Reifen kannst Du auch die FR GEO fahren wobei das bei 57mm Hub keinen Sinn macht - Lenkwinkel geht dann beim Einfedern komplett kaputt. Daher einfach mit mehr Sag fahren und das Bike ist perfekt. Der große Vorteil vom 57mm Hub ist, dass man den Federweg wesentlich besser nutzen kann und das Durchsacken weg ist. Super wichtig: Dämpfer mit großer Progression fahren (bei FOX = kleine Luftkammer). Seit ich den DHX AIR fahre ist das Bike für mich wesentlich ruhiger / entspannter zu fahren.


----------



## crack_MC (23. September 2011)

coma1976 schrieb:


> ich fahr m bei 182cm,ist wie immer auch eine frage des einsatzzweckes...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
das (sehr schicke) Prophet auf dem Foto ist aber doch ein L-Rahmen !?


----------



## Arturo_Bandini (1. Oktober 2011)

Whitey schrieb:


> Je nach Reifen kannst Du auch die FR GEO fahren wobei das bei 57mm Hub keinen Sinn macht - Lenkwinkel geht dann beim Einfedern komplett kaputt.




Ha. Ich bepiss mich gleich. Lange nicht mehr son BS gelesen. Geht ab wie sau so, was ist bitte gegen einen lässigen 66er LW einzuwenden? Für mich ideal für AM. Vorallem das geil tiefe Tretlager ist essentiell, wenn man schnell fahren will. 
Und jedes bike (auch nen DHler mit 63er LW) federt irgendwie ein und da versauts dir auch nicht den LW. Ist nur ne Frage des Einsatzgebiets (wobei ich keinen allzu großen Nachteil von flachen LW beim Bergauffahren feststellen kann). Nach der Logik wäre ja jedes Enduro unfahrbar. 
57mm und FR Position geht allerdings nur mit 2,35er Maxxis (ist noch schmahler als nen 2,25er Schwalbe). Alles andere in der Breitenklasse kann man glaub ich auch nicht Reifen nennen.


----------



## LeDidi (3. Oktober 2011)

Kaum aggressiv! Ist das noch das italienische Temperament?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duc851 (3. Oktober 2011)

Arturo_Bandini schrieb:


> 57mm und FR Position geht allerdings nur mit 2,35er Maxxis (ist noch schmahler als nen 2,25er Schwalbe). Alles andere in der Breitenklasse kann man glaub ich auch nicht Reifen nennen.



Das kann man nicht pauschalisieren!!!

Folgende Erfahrungen mit Dämpfer Manitou Evolver ISX6 200x56mm in FR-Position:

Maxxis Lopes Bling Bling: Geht am Sattelrohr an
Maxxis Minion Front 2.35: Geht am Sattelrohr an
Maxxis Minion Rear2.35(Stark abgefahren): Geht gerade so
Maxxis Ardent 2.25: Geht am Sattelrohr an (Abgefahren gehts gerade so)
Maxxis Larsen TT 2.35: Geht am Sattelrohr an

Ich fahr trotzdem 200x56 in FR-Position und Larsen TT 2.35. Allerdings mit ziemlich angeknalltem Durchschlagschutz. Ich bezweifle, dass sich da jeder Dämpfer so absitmmen lässt, wie ein ISX6!


----------



## Arturo_Bandini (5. Oktober 2011)

LeDidi schrieb:


> Kaum aggressiv! Ist das noch das italienische Temperament?



Ja, sorry, auch an Whitey, war zu aggro. Bin im Kopf schon in Finale. Reagier da immer bissl allergisch bei so ner kompletten technischen Demontage von einem Sachverhalt, der so definitiv nicht der Fahrpraxis und -therie entspricht.
Danke auch für die Reifenmatrix über mir. Swampthing scheint ja nochmal schmaler zu bauen als der Rest, man muss also scheinbar wirklich die Reifenhöhe in mm heranziehen für fundierte Aussagen (und dann können theoretisch noch diverse Toleranzen vom Rahmenbauer dazukommen). Gute Nacht Männers.


----------



## kopis (11. Oktober 2011)

Hi C`ler,

suche ein Prophet Rahmen in L evntl. in M! Bitte alles anbieten...bin 186 mit 90 SL...ich denke der L passt am besten.

grüße kopis


----------



## coma1976 (19. Oktober 2011)

crack_MC schrieb:


> das (sehr schicke) Prophet auf dem Foto ist aber doch ein L-Rahmen !?



jop mein fehler!


----------



## Airhaenz (20. Oktober 2011)

kopis schrieb:


> Hi C`ler,
> 
> suche ein Prophet Rahmen in L evntl. in M! Bitte alles anbieten...bin 186 mit 90 SL...ich denke der L passt am besten.
> 
> grüße kopis




Hier das Bike meiner Frau. Rahmen M mit Dämpfer (mitlerweile Fox RP2 mit kleiner Lauftkammer) und Steuersatz/Ersatzschaltaugen/Tune SSP je nachdem auch KS I7 Stütze soll event. im Winter weg.

Was ist mit deinem Reign X?


----------



## coma1976 (25. Oktober 2011)

ist das ne 160er lyrik?


----------



## jopo (28. Oktober 2011)




----------



## coma1976 (28. Oktober 2011)

[/url][/IMG]

update gabel und lrs


----------



## coma1976 (28. Oktober 2011)

@jopo neuer rahmen oder alten entlackt?
   -sehr schönes prophet!was wiegt es wenn ich mal fragen darf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jopo (28. Oktober 2011)

coma1976 schrieb:


> @jopo neuer rahmen oder alten entlackt?
> -sehr schönes prophet!was wiegt es wenn ich mal fragen darf?


 
Weder/noch. Anderer (schwarzer) Hinterbau, andere (silberne) Naben und eine schöne Tapete dahinter 

Gewicht, wie es da steht, fast 16 Kilo. 2,5 die Gabel, 2 das Hinterrad, die Stütze (mein Prototyp) wiegt mit Remote 800 Gramm und die Dose unten mit Werkzeug und Ersatzteilen für den Zahnriemenantrieb wiegt 500 Gramm.
Diesen Winter wird wahrscheinlich etwas verschlankt.

PS. Der Hinterbau wird vielleicht wieder silber, hab noch einen rumliegen. Ich fand silber eigentlich schöner. Aber dann geht die Arbeit mit der Bremsbefestigung wieder los, mal sehen. Und den schwarzen umlackieren, den Silber-Farbton von CD kriegt man, glaube ich, nicht hin.


----------



## coma1976 (28. Oktober 2011)

hm dann hab ich was verwechselt-hier war auch mal nen oranges...dachte das warst du!
GEWICHT GEHT JA!für die verbauten teile.
hinterbaufarbe paßt doch zum rest!


----------



## Tib (28. Oktober 2011)

coma1976 schrieb:


> hm dann hab ich was verwechselt-hier war auch mal nen oranges...dachte das warst du!



Könnte dann meins gewesen sein, das hat auch 'ne Rohloff. Eigentlich wollte ich meine "Möhre" nach jopos Vorbild auf GCD umrüsten, aber ich komm' einfach nicht dazu das Thema mal ernsthaft anzugehen. Wenn ich dann mal etwas Freizeit habe fahr ich die Kiste lieber aus und hab Spaß, statt d'ran rumzuschrauben.


----------



## coma1976 (28. Oktober 2011)

jep deins wars!


----------



## Airhaenz (30. Oktober 2011)

coma1976 schrieb:


> ist das ne 160er lyrik?



Yepp.


----------



## gischus (7. November 2011)

So hier mal meins...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coma1976 (8. November 2011)

bischen klein das bild aber mit lupe betrachtet schönes bike


----------



## Mr.Fork (17. November 2011)

coma1976 schrieb:


> bischen klein das bild aber mit lupe betrachtet schönes bike


HI! Remember me?
Ich fahre auch wieder Prophet! mein 3.
Lass mal wieder zusammen in die Habes!


----------



## coma1976 (18. November 2011)

ja gerne! Da war ich lange nicht mehr! Dann zeig mal her deinen propheten!


----------



## bluehotel (19. November 2011)

Hi,

Da ich hier vermutlich demnächst öfter reinschaue, wollte ich einfach mal ein paar Sätze zu mir posten:

Ich bin nicht ganz neu hier im Forum und Cannondale schon eine Weile treu (Super-V, F600, Jekyll, ...). Letztendlich bin ich durch ein Schnäppchen auf den Propheten gekommen.

Es handelt sich um ein MX mit der Jake aus meinem Jekyll. Klingt vielleicht komisch, aber es soll ein Tourer mit "Reserven" sein. Da ich es schon 95 kg Leergewicht bringe, brauche ich was steiferes 

Nächste Woche folgen bunte Bilder!

Ich bin mal gespannt auf euer Feedback, denn es scheint hier recht offen Ansage zu geben. 

Bis denne...

Christoph


----------



## coma1976 (19. November 2011)

versaut die jake nicht die komplette geo? hat doch nur 100mm fw oder?


----------



## bluehotel (19. November 2011)

... da ich den rahmen (größe M) nie anders gefahren bin, kann ich nicht einschätzen, ob es "die geo" versaut.
wenn man die federung beim fahren "reindrückt" ist es ganz harmonisch. kein nicken oder bocken.

hatte schon über ne MAX nachgedacht - dann würde das jekyll wieder die jake bekommen (im augenblick auf super fatty). aber es muss auf jeden fall lefty bleiben (wo sollte ich sonst mein werkzeug hinstecken  )


----------



## coma1976 (19. November 2011)

wenn du sonst keine probleme hast!

nein was ich meinte ist: der mx-rahmen hat hinten 160mm federweg und vorne ne 160er Gabel,wenn du jetzt eine 100mm Gabel einbaust ist der lenkwinkel sehr sehr steil....


----------



## bluehotel (20. November 2011)

... mit den 160 mm federweg wäre ich mir nicht so sicher. laut handbuch und verkäufer sind es nur 140 ... aber wo komme ich wirklich raus, wenn ich nen 200 swinger spv  eingebaut habe?
der verkäufer hatte ne MAX drin.

unterm strich wäre die anschaffung einer MAX vermutlich sowieso keine schlechte idee, denn wirklich versauen kann sie nix und die 4 cm mehr schaden wohl kaum.
offen bleibt, ob der prophet dann noch so schön auf den berg rauf kommt. (ich weiß - es liegt an mir)


----------



## crack_MC (20. November 2011)

bluehotel schrieb:


> ... mit den 160 mm federweg wäre ich mir nicht so sicher. laut handbuch und verkäufer sind es nur 140 ... aber wo komme ich wirklich raus, wenn ich nen 200 swinger spv eingebaut habe?
> der verkäufer hatte ne MAX drin.
> 
> unterm strich wäre die anschaffung einer MAX vermutlich sowieso keine schlechte idee, denn wirklich versauen kann sie nix und die 4 cm mehr schaden wohl kaum.
> offen bleibt, ob der prophet dann noch so schön auf den berg rauf kommt. (ich weiß - es liegt an mir)


 
die Bergauf-Performance ist sehr gut,hab' bis jetzt auch noch keine Absenkung vermißt,fahre das Prophet in Größe M mit Lefty Max und DT HVR 200 (55mm Hub > ca.155mm FW ) achja,und nutze die FR-Geo mit flacherem Lenkwinkel


----------



## Duc851 (20. November 2011)

Bei mir gehts ebenfalls noch gut bergauf.
Setup Marzocchi 44 (150mm) und Dämpfer 200x56 in FR-Geo (auch ca. 155-160mm)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluehotel (20. November 2011)

okay ... überzeugt! ich probiere mal die andere dämpferstellung und suche mir ne nette MAX.

hat die dämpferposition eigentlich auswirung auf den federweg oder nur auf die winkel?


----------



## coma1976 (20. November 2011)

nur auf den winkel!


----------



## Trialside (20. November 2011)

Richtig. Den Federweg verändert man am Prophet über den Hub des Dämpfers.


----------



## bluehotel (20. November 2011)

danke! (alles andere hätte mich auch irritiert.)


----------



## Magnum 204 (20. November 2011)

Hier mal meins mit paar updates

Neu sind Sram X9 10-Speed schaltwerk/trigger
Vorbau/Lenker/Kettenblatt :Race Face Turline/ Atlas Low Riser/ RF Single
CrankBrother Schnellspanner HR
Bremsen Avid/Sram X0 Blau /185/185
Reifen:Maxxis Igniton 2,35
Gewicht Komplett incl.Pedale:12,11Kg












Sorry für Handy Quali

Gruß


----------



## crack_MC (22. November 2011)

bluehotel schrieb:


> okay ... überzeugt! ich probiere mal die andere dämpferstellung und suche mir ne nette MAX.
> 
> hat die dämpferposition eigentlich auswirung auf den federweg oder nur auf die winkel?


 
die Federperformance wird auch beeinflußt,in der FR-Geo hast du mehr
"Sofafeeling",also ein weicheres Ansprechen ! Fährt sich eher wie ein kleines Downhillbike, in der CC-Geo ist das Prophet etwas straffer/sportlicher...


----------



## Mr.Fork (24. November 2011)

Dies ist mein 3. Prophet.
Mein 1. gebrauchtes. 
Neu nicht mehr zu bekommen. Und irgendwie
bin ich immer am liebsten auf einem Prophet unterwegs gewesen.
Neuere Bikes auch Cannondale gefallen mir wg der ganzen 
Hydroforming Rahmen überhaupt nicht mehr.

Geplant ist auf jeden Fall neuer LRS und eventuell 
Lefty max carbon.


----------



## bluehotel (26. November 2011)

Freunde,

wie angekündigt ... Bilder von meinem Propheten:

Das ganze pendelt sich etwas über 12 Kilo ein ... im Sommer sind andere Reifen drauf, aber Winterreifen sind ja oft ein wenig schmaler 









(die Orginale liegen in meinem Bilderalbum)


----------



## coma1976 (26. November 2011)

schick schick die damen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Fork (28. November 2011)

Mr.Fork schrieb:


> Dies ist mein 3. Prophet.
> Mein 1. gebrauchtes.
> Neu nicht mehr zu bekommen. Und irgendwie
> bin ich immer am liebsten auf einem Prophet unterwegs gewesen.
> ...



Jetzt ist es amtlich! Nächste Woche Lefty Max Carbon 140mm


----------



## bluehotel (28. November 2011)

hi,

wenn ich mich nicht irre, dann ist das hier deine, oder?

http://www.ebay.de/itm/120819671910...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_1221wt_1067

hatte schon fragen wollen, was du mit der alte machst 

wie schlimm ist es mit den lagern wirklich? würdest du mir abraten? (so unter propheten ... denn es wundert mich, dass du sie nicht hier anbietest)


----------



## Mr.Fork (28. November 2011)

Ich kann es Dir wirklich nicht sagen!
Mann spürt beim Einfedern irgendwie etwas.
Die laufflächen der lager sind ok! 
Ich würde auf jeden Fall einen Service bei
88 in Betracht ziehen.
Gabel 220 + service 140 bist Du bei 360 Euro
Dann hast Du eine Neuwertige von 88 optimierte Lefty


----------



## bluehotel (28. November 2011)

roger ... dann warte mal auf meinen "klick"

3,2,1 ... meine!


sag mal: hast du noch so einen integrierten abzieher für die lefty nabe übrig?


----------



## Mr.Fork (29. November 2011)

Hier mal mein 1.Prophet in Willingen





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Mr.Fork (29. November 2011)

bluehotel schrieb:


> Freunde,
> 
> wie angekündigt ... Bilder von meinem Propheten:
> 
> ...



Fehlt eindeutig ne 140mm Lefty!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluehotel (29. November 2011)

haha ... aber das problem haben wir ja "gemeinschaftlich" gelöst. fehlt nurnoch die feder, da der alte mann so schwere knochen hat. 

gibt's sonst kritik am rad?


Dein Erstprophet sieht meine sehr ähnlich.


----------



## coma1976 (30. November 2011)

ich denke du wirst wohl den vorbau noch wechseln müssen,aber  ansonsten ausser der lefty sieht es doch ganz passabel aus


----------



## bluehotel (30. November 2011)

coma1976 schrieb:


> ich denke du wirst wohl den vorbau noch wechseln müssen,aber  ansonsten ausser der lefty sieht es doch ganz passabel aus




kann sein, dass der winkel ein wenig steil wird, oder?

ich wollte eigentlich völlig bequem nur die brücken lösen, die bremse abmachen und das rad abziehen ... und dann die max in die brücken einstecken. ist mir farblich auch lieber.


----------



## LeDidi (2. Dezember 2011)

Magnum, hast schon mal ausprobiert, den Dämpfer in die FR-Position zu hängen?

RockShox hat gerade angerufen, mein Monarch, den ich zum Service wegen schlechtem Ansprechverhalten eingeschickt hatte, sei auf Grund des Rahmes so verschlissen. Das gute Stück ist schlappe 8 Monate alt und ein Totalschaden 
Maximal ein Kulanzpreis ist drin. Deswegen meine Frage: Welche Dämpfer fahrt ihr denn und wie zufrieden seid ihr damit?

Danke für die Info!


----------



## crack_MC (2. Dezember 2011)

LeDidi schrieb:


> Magnum, hast schon mal ausprobiert, den Dämpfer in die FR-Position zu hängen?
> 
> RockShox hat gerade angerufen, mein Monarch, den ich zum Service wegen schlechtem Ansprechverhalten eingeschickt hatte, sei auf Grund des Rahmes so verschlissen. Das gute Stück ist schlappe 8 Monate alt und ein Totalschaden
> Maximal ein Kulanzpreis ist drin. Deswegen meine Frage: Welche Dämpfer fahrt ihr denn und wie zufrieden seid ihr damit?
> ...


 

DT HVR-200


----------



## LeDidi (2. Dezember 2011)

BTW: Wer hat Interesse an dem Kulanzdämpfer?


----------



## Magnum 204 (2. Dezember 2011)

servus habe jetzt schon folgende DÄmpfer  im Prophet gehabt:

Fox RP23 190/50  (nicht zu frieden) 
RS Sid Dual air 190/50  (so la la)
DT XM 180 200/50  nur in CC fahrbar  (Top)
DT carbon 190/50 (Top)

Aktuell wieder DT, wegen reifen aber nur in cc möglich

Gruß


----------



## bluehotel (2. Dezember 2011)

Ich hatte am Anfang einen Manitou Radium drin und der war ganz okay ... 

Dann habe ich einen günstigen Swinger 3 Way SPV bekommen und bin anfangs an der Einstellung verzweifelt.
Schlussendlich habe ich mir eine andere Dämpferpumpe besorgt und er läuft nun perfekt - gutes Ansprechverhalten und quasi kein Bobbing!

Beide Dämpfer laufen/liefen auf der CC Stellung. Die Geo lässt sich ja den Bildern entnehmen


----------



## coma1976 (2. Dezember 2011)

pearl 3.3- gut fürs grobe!


----------



## brian23 (4. Dezember 2011)

@magnum: warum ist der DT XM 180 200/50 nur in CC fahrbar?
dachte die 200mm dämpfer funktionieren in beiden Positionen...
oder hast du so fette reifen drauf dass es nicht mehr funzt...
will mir für 2012 auch nen 200/50 dämpfer anschaffen und verfolge die diskusion hier grad sehr interessiert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duc851 (5. Dezember 2011)

DT in 200/55 ist knapp mit den Reifen in FR-Position. 200/50 ist OK.


----------



## bluehotel (5. Dezember 2011)

brian23 schrieb:


> @magnum: warum ist der DT XM 180 200/50 nur in CC fahrbar?
> dachte die 200mm dämpfer funktionieren in beiden Positionen...
> oder hast du so fette reifen drauf dass es nicht mehr funzt...
> will mir für 2012 auch nen 200/50 dämpfer anschaffen und verfolge die diskusion hier grad sehr interessiert...



wenn du esmal probieren willst, könnte ich dir günstig einen RADIUM abtreten.


hat eigentlich mal einer ein 24" hinterrad ausprobiert? wurde ja mal vor einigen jahren beim spezialiced big hit eingeführt und haben bei uns viele gemacht. ich bin dann letztendlich bei 24" vorne und hinten gelandet, um den schwerpunkt nochmal zu senken (siehe bilderalbum!).


----------



## LeDidi (5. Dezember 2011)

Hat jemand Interesse an 10 Monate alten RS-Buchsen?


----------



## LeDidi (6. Dezember 2011)

...oder einem neuen RS Monarch?


----------



## 3radfahrer (6. Dezember 2011)

Ich brauche noch Fox Buchsen... :-(


----------



## LeDidi (6. Dezember 2011)

Habe noch etwas zerkratzte, gebrauchte hier...


----------



## 3radfahrer (6. Dezember 2011)

na dann, her damit.


----------



## Mr.Fork (7. Dezember 2011)

So! Die Lefty Max Carbon ist drin. Unglaubliche Performance
88 optimiert. Nächste Woche kommt der Carbonlenker.

Dann fehlt nen ordentlicher Laufradsatz und ne vernünftige Sattelstütze.


----------



## Mr.Fork (7. Dezember 2011)

Hat noch jemand nen Satz Hutchinson Spider oder Mosquito rumliegen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluehotel (7. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab noch nen Satz Specialized Renegade rumliegen - kaum gefahren.


Gestern ist die Lefty Max angekommen und ich hab sie natürlich direkt mal komplett zerlegt. Eines der Nadellager ist hin und daher der verminderte Federweg (fehlen 20-25 mm) und der rauhe Lauf.

Geht heute in den "Service". Feder ist schon vorbestellt! Mein Prophet bekommt also auch was feines zu Weihnachten...


----------



## Mr.Fork (7. Dezember 2011)

bluehotel schrieb:


> Ich hab noch nen Satz Specialized Renegade rumliegen - kaum gefahren.
> 
> 
> Gestern ist die Lefty Max angekommen und ich hab sie natürlich direkt mal komplett zerlegt. Eines der Nadellager ist hin und daher der verminderte Federweg (fehlen 20-25 mm) und der rauhe Lauf.
> ...



Schön das Du Dich damit auskennst! War ja das, was ich vermutete.
Dann gibt's hoffentlich bald nen Foto mit standesgemäßer Gabel!


----------



## bluehotel (7. Dezember 2011)

Mr.Fork schrieb:


> Schön das Du Dich damit auskennst! War ja das, was ich vermutete.
> Dann gibt's hoffentlich bald nen Foto mit standesgemäßer Gabel!



Yes yes yo!

Hast Du die neue Carbon eigentlich von 88 oder einfach präventiv mal hingeschickt?


----------



## Mr.Fork (7. Dezember 2011)

Ein befreundeter Bikeladenbesitzer hatte Sie noch rumliegen.
Frisch von 88


----------



## bluehotel (7. Dezember 2011)

Verbindungen sind alles!


----------



## Mr.Fork (7. Dezember 2011)

Nein nicht alles, aber manchmal ganz nützlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## philluck (8. Dezember 2011)

Mein neues (gebrauchtes) Cannondale Prophet SL 
Hauptsache mal aufgebaut um zu sehen wie es kommt:




Gestern die Version 0.99 aufgebaut, zum 1.0 fehlt noch die X.0 Gripshift und gscheite Pedale. Spätestens am Sonntag ist das aber erledigt - Der Berg ruft.


----------



## Mr.Fork (8. Dezember 2011)

Schönes Bike!
Ich persönlich verstehe nur nicht, wie man ein Prophet ohne Lefty fahren kann?
Ich hatte in meinem 2. Prophet auch mal ne Talas 36 mit damals 150 mm.
Von der Federungsperformance geht für mich aber nix besser als ne Lefty.

OK ein MX als HardcoreEnduro vielleicht.


----------



## philluck (8. Dezember 2011)

Ja ne Lefty...*seufz*... wenn du eine für 300 siehst die nicht durchgenudelt ist nehm ich se dir direkt ab, ansonsten einfach viel zu teuer für mein studentenbudget. die magura war ein schnapp (150, leckt ein bisschen) und passt auch noch farblich gut rein.


----------



## gmk (8. Dezember 2011)

philluck schrieb:


> Ja ne Lefty...*seufz*... wenn du eine für 300 siehst die nicht durchgenudelt ist nehm ich se dir direkt ab, ansonsten einfach viel zu teuer für mein studentenbudget. die magura war ein schnapp (150, leckt ein bisschen) und passt auch noch farblich gut rein.



schönes prophet

wie bist du zufrieden mit der gabel?
ist das eine erste generation thor ?
meine hatte null druckstufe, bei zuviel luft war sie irrsinnig progressiv
(von 140mm hatte ich nicht mal 120mm) 
alberst select (low speed druckstufenähnlich) ist zwar nett aber viel zu kleiner einstellbereich
die zweite generation soll' ja besser sein


----------



## philluck (9. Dezember 2011)

das ist eine durin marathon mit 120mm. habe auch nur einen 190er dämpfer verbaut für 120mm am heck. der fox hat ein mid reb. und high comp. tune und funktioniert auf den ersten 20km schon recht fein. die gabel ist top, mit albert select+ auch sehr gut einstellbar. nur der deutliche ölfilm auf den standrohren macht mir etwas sorge, keine ahnung ob man sich dadurch noch mehr kaputt fahren kann?! sind jedenfalls keine riefe/kratzer zu sehen und der dreck wandert mit dem öl auch brav nach oben richtung krone.


----------



## bluehotel (9. Dezember 2011)

philluck schrieb:


> Ja ne Lefty...*seufz*... wenn du eine für 300 siehst die nicht durchgenudelt ist nehm ich se dir direkt ab, ansonsten einfach viel zu teuer für mein studentenbudget. die magura war ein schnapp (150, leckt ein bisschen) und passt auch noch farblich gut rein.



Ich hätte da ne Lefty Jake im Angebot (mit Restgarantie) ... weil ich hier eine angeschlagene Max übernommen habe, die jetzt wieder gerichtet wird.


----------



## roxxz (13. Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
bin leider erst jetzt auf den thread hier gestoßen! Fahr schon seit 2009 nen prophet sl und bin echt zufrieden mit dem rahmen. Allerdings hab ich das problem, dass die gabelkrone bei stürzen immer wieder gegen das unterrohr schrammt. Das hat mir schon ne bremsleitung zerfetzt und der lockout von meiner fox ist eingedellt. Also denk nen anderer steuersatz kann das problem lösen. Bloß welcher steuersatz käme da in frage? würde nen normaler 1.5 in den rahmen passen?

z.B. der hier http://www.sixpack-shop.com/index.ph...oduct&info=482


----------



## Arturo_Bandini (14. Dezember 2011)

roxxz schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> bin leider erst jetzt auf den thread hier gestoßen! Fahr schon seit 2009 nen prophet sl und bin echt zufrieden mit dem rahmen. Allerdings hab ich das problem, dass die gabelkrone bei stürzen immer wieder gegen das unterrohr schrammt. Das hat mir schon ne bremsleitung zerfetzt und der lockout von meiner fox ist eingedellt. Also denk nen anderer steuersatz kann das problem lösen. Bloß welcher steuersatz käme da in frage? würde nen normaler 1.5 in den rahmen passen?
> 
> z.B. der hier http://www.sixpack-shop.com/index.ph...oduct&info=482



Link geht zwar nicht, aber bekanntes Problem. Ich hab nen Sixpack  Reduzierer (Kingpin oder so) und der hat ne sehr hohe untere  Lagerschale. Damit geht es problemlos. Ich fahr allerdings ne Revelation.


----------



## Xah88 (14. Dezember 2011)

Mr.Fork schrieb:


> Ich persönlich verstehe nur nicht, wie man ein Prophet ohne Lefty fahren kann?
> Ich hatte in meinem 2. Prophet auch mal ne Talas 36 mit damals 150 mm.
> Von der Federungsperformance geht für mich aber nix besser als ne Lefty.


 
Eine RS Pike ist an dem Prophet für mich ein Traum...da kann ich nicht verstehen, wie man ne Lefty fahren kann  

(bis auf vllt in einem SL als WAB-Heizer)



Mr.Fork schrieb:


> OK ein MX als HardcoreEnduro vielleicht.


 
Selbst das normale Prophet bleibt in der FR-Einstellung locker an Mini-Dh´ler / Enduros dran. 

Da kann ich wiederrum nicht verstehen, wie man sich der wunderschönen Geometrie und Bergabfähigkeiten beraubt 


Aber nicht böse gemeint  Das zeigt ja nur, wie extrem vielseitig das Prophet ist. Ich ziehe es halt viel lieber in die andere Richtung...


----------



## LeDidi (19. Dezember 2011)

Habe ich eigentlich schon mal erwähnt, dass ich einen Dämpfer verkaufe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brian23 (20. Dezember 2011)

@ledidi: solltest auch ne pn erhalten haben...


----------



## LeDidi (22. Dezember 2011)

Kam leider nichts. Hab dir jetzt auch eine geschrieben.


----------



## bluehotel (25. Dezember 2011)

Euch allen ein frohes Fest!

Hier ein Update, was der Prophet zu Weihnachten bekommen hat:

Die Max wurde komplett gewartet (Nadellager getauscht bzw. optimiert, Dämpferservice und schwarze Feder für meine Gewichtsklasse) und ich habe einen neuen Vorbau dran ... kurz und flach. Die Lefty läuft wie neu. Die Brücken von der Jake sind geblieben, weil polierte Teile nicht ins Bild passen.

Als nächstes probiere ich die andere Sitzposition aus


----------



## Sardes (25. Dezember 2011)

sieht klasse aus, dein prophet 
nur die bremsscheiben gefallen mir persönlich nicht... aber geschmäcker sind ja bekanntlich verschieden. 

ich wünsche auch allen noch ein frohes fest

mfg
Axel


----------



## bluehotel (25. Dezember 2011)

Sardes schrieb:


> sieht klasse aus, dein prophet
> nur die bremsscheiben gefallen mir persönlich nicht... aber geschmäcker sind ja bekanntlich verschieden.
> 
> ich wünsche auch allen noch ein frohes fest
> ...




Vielen Dank für die Blumen!


----------



## Battlecow (25. Dezember 2011)

Moin zusammen,
hab da ein kleines Problem...aber erst mal:
Frohe Weihnachten zusammen!

Also zurück zum Problem:
Ich habe die Tage mal mein Prophet zerlegt und dabei festgestellt, dass die Lagerung im Hauptrahmen vom Achsbolzen leicht oval ist. Das wirft bei mir die folgenden Fragen auf:
Ist das normaler Verschleiss oder in wie weit ist das ein (ernstes) Problem?
Sollte das irgendwie behandelt werden oder ist das vielleicht sogar ein Garantiefall?

Naja, vielleicht ist das Problem ja schon bekannt, ich wäre aber trotzdem für jeden Tip dankbar.


----------



## bluehotel (25. Dezember 2011)

Ho ho ho,

Hast Du Spiel im System?

Zieh mal beide Schrauben des Dämpfers an und auch das Schwingenlager ... und nun heb das Rad am Sattel hinten leicht hoch ... spührtst Du was? Kommt der Hinterbau gefühlt minimal später vom Boden?


----------



## Battlecow (26. Dezember 2011)

Öhm, also ich hab nur den Bolzen drin gehabt und der hatte bereits so leichtes Spiel, ist mit eingebautem Hinterbau durch das Verschrauben allerdings deutlich weniger geworden...


----------



## bluehotel (26. Dezember 2011)

Battlecow schrieb:


> Öhm, also ich hab nur den Bolzen drin gehabt und der hatte bereits so leichtes Spiel, ist mit eingebautem Hinterbau durch das Verschrauben allerdings deutlich weniger geworden...



Spiel in welche Richtung? Vertikal oder seitlich (Handbuch Seite 7)

Ich schlaf drüber und schau morgen mal bei mir nach ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Battlecow (26. Dezember 2011)

Also im Handbuch Seite 6, da wo der Pfeil "Swingarm Pivot" draufzeigt, ist bei mir leicht oval, daher hat dort der Bolzen entsprechend vertikal Spiel. Ist halt nicht viel, die Frage ist nur, ob ich da irgendwie aktiv werden sollte bzgl. Reparatur (Garantiefall?) oder einfach ignorieren, da man da sowieso nichts machen kann...


----------



## Mr.Fork (26. Dezember 2011)

bluehotel schrieb:


> Euch allen ein frohes Fest!
> 
> Hier ein Update, was der Prophet zu Weihnachten bekommen hat:
> 
> ...



Sieht klasse aus!
Und was hat die Wartung gekostet?

Sören


----------



## bluehotel (26. Dezember 2011)

Hi,

Ich hab 137 Euro bezahlt ... für Tausch eines Nadellager und der Laufbahnen, Optimierung nach Einmessung, Faltenbalg, Luftfilter und Umrüstung aller Binder auf Schellen und Rückporto ... aber nicht bei 88, sondern bei Fahrrad Kohl. Sehr kompetent und irgendwie auch ein Stück persönlicher.
Alles gewechselten Teile kamen in einer Tüte mit.

Die Max wurde vermutlich kaputt gestanden, denn ein Lager (mit Bahnen) war korrodiert und daher der raue Lauf und das Verkanten vorm kompletten Einfedern. Wenn die Gabel arbeitet schmiert sie sich eigentlich  selbst - solange was zum schmieren da ist.

Die schwarze Feder hab ich bei Dr.Cannondale für 40 Euro bekommen und selber reingemacht. Der Dämpfer ist nun auch auf mein Gewicht (95kg) abgestimmt.

Nach der ersten Ausfahrt heute bin ich völlig zufrieden und überglücklich!
Jetzt muss ich nur die Jake verkaufen. Sie ist von September (Neukauf) und hat noch Garantie. Ich versuch es erstmal im Bikemarkt und dann in der Bucht.


----------



## bluehotel (26. Dezember 2011)

Battlecow schrieb:


> Also im Handbuch Seite 6, da wo der Pfeil "Swingarm Pivot" draufzeigt, ist bei mir leicht oval, daher hat dort der Bolzen entsprechend vertikal Spiel. Ist halt nicht viel, die Frage ist nur, ob ich da irgendwie aktiv werden sollte bzgl. Reparatur (Garantiefall?) oder einfach ignorieren, da man da sowieso nichts machen kann...



Vertikales Spiel kannst Du verringern, indem Du die Achse z.B. mit Silikonband umwickelst. Das dämpft dann und verlangsamt weiteres "Arbeiten".
Seitliches Spiel des Hinterbaus kann man durch Anziehen der Gelenkachse in den Griff bekommen ... ist aber nur beim MX wahrscheinlich, da ich davon ausgehe, dass die "normale" Schwinge die schwächste Stelle am Ausfallende hat.

Bezüglich der Gewährleistung kann Dir nur Dein Händler helfen ... und letztendlich bleibt die Frage nach der möglichen Lösung, denn das Rad wird ja nicht mehr gebaut, oder?


----------



## Battlecow (26. Dezember 2011)

Danke erstmal für die Hilfe, werde mich da wohl nochmal in ner ruhigen Stunde intensiv mit beschäftigen. Vorerst mal weiterfahren und beobachten...


----------



## Battlecow (27. Dezember 2011)

...hier noch ein Bild von der Gerät:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluehotel (27. Dezember 2011)

Schick schick ... Braun scheint die neue Trendfarbe zu sein.

Meins hat vorgestern den selben Anstrich bekommen - mit passenden Klamotten dazu


----------



## coma1976 (29. Dezember 2011)

na dann gehe ich auch mal mit dem trend!






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## cornholio_83 (5. Januar 2012)

bluehotel schrieb:


> Ich hatte am Anfang einen Manitou Radium drin und der war ganz okay ...
> 
> Dann habe ich einen günstigen Swinger 3 Way SPV bekommen und bin anfangs an der Einstellung verzweifelt.
> Schlussendlich habe ich mir eine andere Dämpferpumpe besorgt und er läuft nun perfekt - gutes Ansprechverhalten und quasi kein Bobbing!
> ...


Könntest bitte mal deine Einstellung + Gewicht posten. Bin nämlich auch am verzweifeln!


----------



## bluehotel (5. Januar 2012)

Hi,

Check ich morgen und poste es dann!

Aber die Lösung war eine neue Dämpferpumpe von XLC mit Senkrechtem Abgang und vernünftigem AirGate:


----------



## bluehotel (7. Januar 2012)

Sorry, dass ich erst heute die Werte poste.


Auf der Hauptkammer fahre ich 140 psi und in der SPV mindestens 150 psi.

Ich wiege mit Klamotten und Wasser locker 100kg. Aber der Sag ist eher gering: 12-15 mm


----------



## cornholio_83 (7. Januar 2012)

Müsste bei mir dann auch passen!
Probier ich gleich mal aus und geb Rückmeldung!


----------



## cornholio_83 (7. Januar 2012)

Probefahrt beendet!



Häts zwar nicht gedacht aber Bluehotel´s einstellunge passen ganz gut!
Zumal Cannondale mit main155 SPV85 ganz was anderes angibt!


----------



## bluehotel (7. Januar 2012)

Danke.

Cannondale übertreibt auch immer mit der Härte.
Ich fahre in der Max ne schwarze Feder (ohne SPV) ... stat der angeratenen braunen (ultra hart). In der Jake war ich auch eine Nummer weicher unterwegs.
Ich denke, dass es aus Headshok Zeiten rührt, als man von den kostbaren 80mm Federweg einer SuperFatty keinen Milimeter für unnötigen Sag verschenken wollte 

Schickes Bike übrigens ... hab letztens erst nach Deinen Bildern gesucht, weil ich es jemandem zeigen wollte.
Bei mir kommt jetzt auch ein Hauch mehr rot rein und der neue LRS wird weiße Naben haben.


----------



## gräfelfing (8. Januar 2012)

Hallo!

Habe eine Gravity Dropper in 27,2 mm von meinem Prophet abzugeben. Wer Interesse hat, bitte PM oder mail an mich. Stütze ist in gutem Zustand und funktioniert einwandrfrei.


----------



## Xah88 (8. Januar 2012)

Wer einen guten L Rahmen abzugeben hat (kein SL, gerne MX), kann sich gerne melden 

Greetz & Ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluehotel (15. Januar 2012)

Moin

Mal kurz zwei Fragen an die Gemeinschaft:

1. Kann es sein, dass die Lefty Max bei Kälte (hier war es so 2°C) irgendwie härter wird?
            ...ich bin gestern 90 min gefahren und hab mir abends dann mal direkt ne weichere Feder eingebaut.

2. Welche Reifenbreite vertragen Max und der Propheten Hinterbau?
             ...auf 27mm Felge!

XOXO


----------



## Alpine Maschine (15. Januar 2012)

Das mit der Gabel kommt hin, das Öl wird zähflüssiger, die Dämpfung straffer. Da hilft nur dünneres Öl oder die Gabel heizen. Letzteres wäre ja typisch Cannondale


----------



## bluehotel (15. Januar 2012)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Das mit der Gabel kommt hin, das Öl wird zähflüssiger, die Dämpfung straffer. Da hilft nur dünneres Öl oder die Gabel heizen. Letzteres wäre ja typisch Cannondale



Danke.

Klingt nicht abwegig: Nach dem Lefty Tool ... die Lefty Heizung! Hoch lebe die Lehre von Steve Jobs.

Federtausch ist mir aber lieber als Ölwechsel. Geht schneller und ist weniger Sauerei.


----------



## Battlecow (15. Januar 2012)

> 2. Welche Reifenbreite vertragen Max und der Propheten Hinterbau?
> ...auf 27mm Felge!



Hi,
also ich habe bei mir diese in 2,4" vorne und hinten drauf:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p26322_Mountain-King-II-ProTection-Faltreifen-.html

...und geht ganz gut.


----------



## coma1976 (15. Januar 2012)

die fahre ich auch aber auf nem crossmax xl und ich habe schon ein paar dreckschleifspuren am rahmen:-(


----------



## Duc851 (15. Januar 2012)

Das Breiteste, was ich bisher gefahren habe war Maxxis Advantage 2.4. Lefty hab ich keine.


----------



## bluehotel (16. Januar 2012)

Danke soweit.

Dann kann ich getrost aufrüsten ... mir schweben da Nobby Nic oder Rocket Ron in 2.25 vor. Ich will vor allem was leichtes.
Die 2.1 sind im Winter nett, aber wenn die Filthy Trails rufen brauche ich wohl mehr.


----------



## philluck (17. Januar 2012)

Gude,

wenn man den nur mittelmäßigen Grip von NobbyNic/RocketRon für sich als ausreichend betrachtet, würde ich noch den Conti RaceKing als 2.2 SuperSonic Ausführung mit in die nähere Auswahl nehmen. Je nach Variante ist dieser leichter bei besseren Grip (man glaubts kaum bei dem Profil) und damit absolut vergleichbar. Ich bin sehr angenehm überrascht worden als ich den RaceKing gefahren bin. Er hat bei mir(!) einen geringeren Verschleiß und gefühlt besseren Grip.  Natürlich ist alles subjektiv und vom jeweiligen Fahrer abhängig, aber so als Anregung....


----------



## MK007 (17. Januar 2012)

Mein Tipp, 
vorne Conti Rubber Queen 2,2 (oder 2,4 ist halt ein bisschen schwer aber Grip) und hinten Mountain King II in 2,4.

Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluehotel (18. Januar 2012)

Ich bin früher auf den XC-Rädern viel Conti gefahren ... aber eigentlich beschränkt sich meine Erfahrung auf den Twister Supersonic. Wir nannten ihn  "die Schlangenhaut". Mit Conti verbinde ich halt die vielen Pannen von damals, auch wenn wir über komplett unterschiedliche Reifen sprechen.

Bin ich eigentlich der einzige, der bei über 550g am Reifen schluckt?



(p.s. Ich weiß das es zwischen Pannen und Gummi-Megersucht einen Zusammenhang gibt!)


----------



## Alpine Maschine (18. Januar 2012)

Ja, bist du.

Kommt drauf an, was du so fährst. Wenn dir Bergauf wichtiger ist als bergab, findeste so Race-Pellen gut. Gescheite Bergab-Reifen (Tour, nicht DH) wiegen so ab 750 Gramm. Das ist dann aber die Kompromiss-Version.

So 1 Kilo pro Stück wär bei mir die Schallmauer.


----------



## bluehotel (18. Januar 2012)

...okay. Dann muss ich meine Einstellung ändern. Früher kannte ich nur XC oder DH ... also entweder unter 400g oder über 1000g.


Ich muss wohl mit dem Kompromiss leben oder brauche einfach wieder mehr Fahrräder.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (18. Januar 2012)

Du brauchst ein Tourenbike, einen Touren-Freerider (falls das Gelände zu rough für das Tourenbike ist, und Teile geshuttlet oder geliftet werden, andere aber gefahren werden müssen) und ein Parkbike. Und in München noch eins für die Isar. Und ein Winterrad. Und eins für die Eisdiele.


----------



## MK007 (18. Januar 2012)

Ich denk bei einem Conti MKII in 2,4 sind 650g nicht zuviel. Mein RQ2,2 UST wiegt 750g --> geht auch noch. Es kommt halt auch darauf an (wie schon manche erwähnt) wo bzw. was man fährt .


----------



## Alpine Maschine (18. Januar 2012)

Das ist jetzt viel zu vernünftig!

Du hast aber schon Recht.

Ich denke mal, man kann es auf die Faustformel bringen: je schneller die Abfahrt, anspruchsvoller das Gelände (technisch, Untergrund) desto sinnvoller ist ein schwerer, grippiger Reifen.

Aber alles von 300 Gramm bis 1500 hat eine Daseinsberechtigung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluehotel (18. Januar 2012)

ihr habt ein rad vergessen: das für die bessere hälfte.

sie würden ja nieeeeee sooooo viel geld für ein rad ausgeben, aber scheiß material verdirbt ihnen den spaß. ich baue das '02er jekyll wieder auf, damit wir mal zusammen durch die felder flanieren können.

aber im ernst:
wenn ein kilo die schallmauer ist, dann würde eigentlich nur ein 3" gazzalodi durchfallen, oder?
ich glaube der space double defense auf meinem damaligen sofa wog so um den dreh.

ich bin nervlich schon wieder fast am ende. dieses überangebot macht mich fertig. man sollte vielleicht auf 24" umsteigen. da kann man dann aus 5 reifen den mit den stollen wählen und gut.

gibts empfehlungen jenseits des conti-schwalbe-horizonts?


----------



## Alpine Maschine (18. Januar 2012)

Nene, die richtigen DH-Reifen mit noch mehr Grip sind so im 1100-1200-g-Bereich.

Das mit dem Rad für die Freundin ist natürlich richtig. Hatte mal eine, die hatte mehr Bikes als ich. War praktisch.

Maxxis solltest du nicht vergessen, die sind wohl auch ganz kompetent.


----------



## bluehotel (18. Januar 2012)

und michelin hat ne neue reihe draußen ... mit einem interaktiven auswahl-tool auf der homepage. das ist wicked.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (18. Januar 2012)

Haha, seh gerade, dass du aus Korschenbroich kommst. Hänge selber gerade in MG ab.

Also, wenn du die Filthy Trails in Belgien meinst, das ist ja eher schon so 'ne Park-Geschichte. Da solltest du mal was ausprobieren wie Schwalbe Fat Albert oder Big Betty, Maxxis Minion oder Advantage, bei Conti die Rubber Queen. Da dürftest du den meisten Spaß mit haben.


----------



## coma1976 (18. Januar 2012)

na dann habe ich noch nen heißen tipp aber nur für gewichtsfetischisten....







[/url][/IMG]

gewicht 295g


----------



## Alpine Maschine (18. Januar 2012)

Und wenn man in den noch ein Profil reinschnitzt, noch weniger


----------



## Xah88 (19. Januar 2012)

coma1976 schrieb:


> na dann habe ich noch nen heißen tipp aber nur für gewichtsfetischisten....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Alter Schwede sieht das eklig aus


----------



## Zilli-Project (19. Januar 2012)

Xah88 schrieb:


> Alter Schwede sieht das eklig aus



Hatte die gleiche Kombi (Schwalbe Kojak) vor der kalten Jahreszeit für eine kurze Aufahrt (ca. 20 km) zum Test auf meinem Prophet... die Optik hat mich genauso abgeschreckt...  ...und schneller fand ich die Reifen nicht...

Bin nachwievor auf meinen Furious Fred's unterwegs... und die rocken! 


Beste Grüße,
Fabian


----------



## gischus (19. Januar 2012)

So, hier mal meins mit neuen laufrädern  und neuem Dämpfer. 
Der hinterreifen passt optische allerdings nicht so richtig. Wird wohl ein mk 2.4 rs wenns den dann gibt....


----------



## bluehotel (19. Januar 2012)

geht noch ekeliger ...





Das Reifengewicht folgt noch ... aber die waren auch schweineleicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluehotel (19. Januar 2012)

Find ich schick ... vor allem Gabelbrücken und Rahmenfarbe aufeinander abgestimmt. 




gischus schrieb:


> So, hier mal meins mit neuen laufrädern  und neuem Dämpfer.
> Der hinterreifen passt optische allerdings nicht so richtig. Wird wohl ein mk 2.4 rs wenns den dann gibt....


----------



## coma1976 (19. Januar 2012)

furious fred schneller als kojak?-halte ich für ein gerücht oder für wahrnehmungsstörungen...

@gischus nice!


----------



## Zilli-Project (19. Januar 2012)

@ coma1976

Es ist leider so... die Kojaks haben einfach nur am Untergrund geklebt... das war grauenhaft mit ihren zu fahren! Denn sie haben genau das Gegenteil erfüllt, was ich für die Wintersaison haben wollte... daher: Nie wieder Slicks!

...auf der Schwalbe-HP sind die Kojaks auch nicht wirklich als "schnell" deklariert.

Die Furious Freds laufen um Welten besser... absolut kein Vergleich. ...das ist für mich nachwievor der schnellste Reifen in 26 Zoll. Ich lasse da selbst Rennradler hinter mir... die schauen immer total verstört, wenn etwas mit Federweg sie überholt...

Ich fahre mit den Furious Freds (noch 295g Version) um die 45km/h Durchschnitt auf der Straße... mit den Kojaks waren es die 20km auf der Testrunde nicht mal 35km/h im Durchschnitt.


Einfach mal selbst testen und sich enttäuschen lassen...


PS: Die Kojaks wiegen genauso viel wie die Furios Freds ... allein das kann schon nicht stimmen... bei dem wenigen Gummi was da dran ist, ist das "MTB feat. Rennrad-Konzept" nicht sinnvoll durchdacht.


Beste Grüße,
Fabian


----------



## baltes21 (19. Januar 2012)

junge junge, 
ich würde 3 kreuze machen wenn ich 45er schnutt mit dem rennrad hinbekommen würde


----------



## gischus (19. Januar 2012)

Cancelara hatte glaube vor ein paar Jahren bei der Tour mal einen 50iger schnitt im zeitfahren. Da bist nicht mehr weit entfernt, und das mit nem Mountainbike.

Ich trainiere weiter.... LOL


----------



## MK007 (20. Januar 2012)

Hallo Leute,
nun muss ich doch zwischen den allzu schicken Propheten eins rein stellen, das auch gefahren wird . 
Achtung, die braunen Flecken ist keine Sonderlackierung 







Markus


----------



## crack_MC (20. Januar 2012)

Zilli-Project schrieb:


> @ coma1976
> 
> 
> Ich fahre mit den Furious Freds (noch 295g Version) um die 45km/h Durchschnitt auf der Straße... mit den Kojaks waren es die 20km auf der Testrunde nicht mal 35km/h im Durchschnitt.
> ...


 
bei allem Respekt,aber 45km/h Durschnitt würde ja bedeuten,das du auch mal an die 55-60km/h rankommst...wie machst du das ?


----------



## coma1976 (20. Januar 2012)

er kurbelt sich nen wolfund fährt nur bergab...

so schluß mit dem heldenblabla back to topic

schönes artgerecht gehaltenes prophet mk-wie macht sich der dämpfer?


----------



## gischus (20. Januar 2012)

Hab meinem heut auch ne neue 'lackierung' in erdbraun gegönnt B-)

@mk 
Bist du denn mit dem hinterreifen zufrieden? 
Hast du den Magnet für den Tacho direkt an der Scheibe dran? Is doch bestimmt sau knapp mit der Gabel oder?
Hab meinen Tacho abgemacht weil ich den leftyfinger so hässlich fand....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MK007 (20. Januar 2012)

Der X-Fusion ist bei weitem nicht so schlecht wie die Heftchen immer schreiben. Davor habe ich einen Manitou Swinger x3 (der wo von Haus aus verbaut war) gefahren der im Vergleich mit dem X-Fusion (ist einer ohne Plattform --> nur mit Lockout) einiges schlechter war.


----------



## MK007 (20. Januar 2012)

gischus schrieb:


> Hab meinem heut auch ne neue 'lackierung' in erdbraun gegönnt B-)
> 
> @mk
> Bist du denn mit dem hinterreifen zufrieden?
> ...



Hinterreifen ist echt prima. Davor hatte ich einen RQ 2,2 der nicht ganz den Grip wie der MK hatte. Den Magneten habe ich mit Zweikomponentenkleber an die bzw. in die Scheibe geklebt. Der Magnet ist Plan mit der Bremsscheibe.


----------



## gischus (20. Januar 2012)

Was für einen Magneten hast du denn da genommen? Ich hab nur so super klobige Dinger hier rumliegen, die passen auf keinen Fall dazwischen.
Hält der zwei-k Kleber auch wenn die Scheibe mal richtig heiß wird?


----------



## MK007 (20. Januar 2012)

gischus schrieb:


> Was für einen Magneten hast du denn da genommen? Ich hab nur so super klobige Dinger hier rumliegen, die passen auf keinen Fall dazwischen.
> Hält der zwei-k Kleber auch wenn die Scheibe mal richtig heiß wird?



Du kannst z.B. den von Sigma nehmen. Einfach den Kunststoff aussen weg schneiden und ran damit. Der Kleber hält auch bei heisser Scheibe .


----------



## gischus (20. Januar 2012)

Der von tune geht evtl auch. Der ist ziemlich winzig. Aber ich probier erstmal einen von meinen da dran zu bekommen....

Fahrt ihr eigentlich alle einen e-type umwerfer. Ich hab einen normalen dran und der geht auch ganz gut. Allerdings ist es nicht möglich ihn so einzustellen dass man alle gänge (natürlich nur die sinnvollen) fahren kann. Könnte vielleicht am standart umwerfer liegen oder?


----------



## Alpine Maschine (20. Januar 2012)

Fahre E-type.

hab aber bei verschiedensten Fully-Typen schon feststellen müssen, dass das mit der Umwerferjustage so 'ne Sache ist. Insbesondere bei meinem Speci-Enduro war das 'ne Katastrophe.

Mittlerweile bin ich zufrieden, wenn alles einigermaßen funktioniert. Sonst ist man ja nur noch am Schrauben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluehotel (20. Januar 2012)

Moin,

@ MK007:
Gut geworden ... ist wirklich pur und unterstreicht das herrliche Simple des Propheten!

@ gischus:
Ich hab nen XT e-Type verbaut und bin mal gespannt, ob ich da noch ne Kettenführung (nur Rolle) zwischengemogelt bekomme.

@ all
Das Magneten Ding habe ich hinter mir gelassen ... mein GPS Laufuhr muss nun fürs Bike herhalten. Das man dabei den Puls sieht ist ein nettes Feature. Genau wie die "Auswertung" am Rechner mit Karte und Graphen.

Meine braune Lackierung hab ich eben beim Schrauben auf den Fliesen verteilt, weil heute der Nachschub gekommen ist:

- Saint Kurbel
- FSA Kettenblätter
- XTR Innenlager
...und mein neues Hinterrad!

Bilder mache ich morgen im Licht.


----------



## gischus (20. Januar 2012)

Hm, vielleicht sollte ich auch mal einen e-type umwerfer ausprobieren. Muss mal schaun was noch so rumfliegt. Erstmal das Gewicht googeln :-o muss ja eigentlich schwerer sein...


----------



## coma1976 (21. Januar 2012)

die paar gramm sind zu vernachlässigen-wenn die schaltperformance steigt

@kefü blackspire stinger mit e-type oder shaman enduro geht sogar 3fach


----------



## bluehotel (21. Januar 2012)

coma1976 schrieb:


> die paar gramm sind zu vernachlässigen-wenn die schaltperformance steigt
> 
> @kefü blackspire stinger mit e-type oder shaman enduro geht sogar 3fach



Shaman Enduro ist bereits bestellt. Mal sehen, ob das da unten alles klappt...


----------



## Trialside (21. Januar 2012)

Eine Alternative wäre noch eine Kombination aus Kettenführung und E-Type-Platte:


----------



## gischus (21. Januar 2012)

Die heutige schlammschlacht war mal wieder geil. Aber ich glaub ich brauch vorne mal ein schutzblech. Der blindflug ob mit oder ohne Brille nervt echt. 
Gibts da überhaupt eins was man mit der si-vorbau-schaft-Kombi fahren kann? Ist ja unten geschlossen der Schaft. Also die sks Befestigung scheidet schon mal aus.Der Platz zwichen Reifen und unterer gabelbrücke entspricht ja auch ziemlich genau dem federweg, wird also auf jeden Fall eng....


----------



## bluehotel (21. Januar 2012)

gischus schrieb:


> Die heutige schlammschlacht war mal wieder geil. Aber ich glaub ich brauch vorne mal ein schutzblech. Der blindflug ob mit oder ohne Brille nervt echt.
> Gibts da überhaupt eins was man mit der si-vorbau-schaft-Kombi fahren kann? Ist ja unten geschlossen der Schaft. Also die sks Befestigung scheidet schon mal aus.Der Platz zwichen Reifen und unterer gabelbrücke entspricht ja auch ziemlich genau dem federweg, wird also auf jeden Fall eng....



wie wäre es mit so einem schlamm-fänger, der ans unterrohr gepackt wird? oder hast du mit dem spray vorn zu kämpfen?


----------



## gischus (21. Januar 2012)

Ich glaube es ist eher das zeug was nach schräg vorne oben fliegt. Für normale gabeln gibts da solche praktischen Gummis die zwischen gabelkrone und brakebooster gemacht werden, das wäre optimal. Sieht auch nicht so ******* aus wie ein Schutzblech. Aber bei der Lefty geht das natürlich nicht.


----------



## bluehotel (21. Januar 2012)

Ich hatte den Schaft-Vorbau noch nie in der Hand ... könnte man nicht einfach von unten ne Spax reindrehen?!?

Aber ich hätte noch ein Ass im Ärmel...

Wenn der OPI-SI-Vorbau unten geschlossen ist, könntest Du es mit 3M Dual Lock versuchen. Ist eine Art Klettverschluss mit einem Kleber auf den Rückseiten, der auch auf niederenergetischem Plastik hält. Wird viel in der Automobilindustrie verwendet.
Dual Lock ans Schutzblech und an die Unterseite des Schafts. Dadurch ist es wiederlösbar.

http://solutions.3mdeutschland.de/w...0GE3E02LECIE20OFU2000000_univid=1114282599804

(soll keine Werbung sein!)


----------



## gischus (22. Januar 2012)

Ne spax wird nix weil der Deckel unten aus Alu ist. 
Bin mir nicht sicher ob klett meine Aktionen im Gelände aushält. Wäre aber einen Versuch wert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluehotel (22. Januar 2012)

gischus schrieb:


> Ne spax wird nix weil der Deckel unten aus Alu ist.
> Bin mir nicht sicher ob klett meine Aktionen im Gelände aushält. Wäre aber einen Versuch wert.



Gib mir Deine Anschrift per PM und ich schick dir mal ein ausreichendes Stück per Brief...


----------



## LeDidi (22. Januar 2012)

Damit ihr auch wisst, wovon ich immer rede...


----------



## Alpine Maschine (22. Januar 2012)

Das ist aber nice


----------



## gischus (23. Januar 2012)

Sehr geil! Die Kombi mk hinten und rq vorn scheint ja echt beliebt zu sein. Hat die rubber Queen denn viel mehr grip als der mk? Is ja schon ne ganze Ecke schwerer, das muss sich dann auch lohnen;-)


----------



## LeDidi (23. Januar 2012)

Ja, und wie! Also der MK vorne find ich im Moment ein wenig mutig. Als Sommerreifen in 2,4 an der Front vielleicht, aber ansonsten... Also jetzt für widrige Verhältnisse hab ich mir auch schon überlegt, die 2,2er nach hinten und eine 2,4er Queen nach vorne zu machen. Dann bricht aber das Heck nicht mehr so schnell aus...  

Freut mich, wenn es gefällt!


----------



## Girl (23. Januar 2012)

Hier mal mein Prophet SL.
Sollte eigentlich nur eine Gardasee Winterschlampe sein 
Sind doch ein paar Änderungen vorgenommen.

Dämpfer ist ein 200x57mm geworden
Lefty Max
Neuer LRS mit Hope Pro 2 und Spank Oozy Felgen und einem Gewicht von 1750g 
Die Rubberqueen passend zum Wetter.
2x10 Sram X7 und X9
Schutzbleche und heles Licht sind in der Jahreszeit selbstverständlich 


Das Rad ist ein perfektes Training fürs MTB Rennen.


----------



## Anthony (24. Januar 2012)

Moin zusammen...

ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig. Ich habe eine frage zu dem Bike hier:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/465677/cat/74

Ich bin noch nie ein Cannondale gefahren, geschweige denn den Propheten. Wie geht das Bike berghoch (die Gabel kann man nicht absenken)? Wie arbeitet der Hinterbau (wenn ich nicht irre ist es ein Eingelenker-Hinterbau)? Kann er mit den Viergelenkern mithalten? Die Rechnung ist von 2008, ist der Preis angemessen?

Hat jemand die Geodaten von dem Bike? Ich kann im Netz nix finden. Bis zu welcher Körpergröße kann man das M fahren?

Ich danke Euch

Anton


----------



## Mr.Fork (24. Januar 2012)

Anthony schrieb:


> Moin zusammen...
> 
> ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig. Ich habe eine frage zu dem Bike hier:
> 
> ...


Ist ein Hammerbike!
Gabel ist ne talas also ablenkbar!
Hinterbau arbeitet besser als ein viergelenker, aber eben ein wenig kraftverlust bergauf.


----------



## Anthony (24. Januar 2012)

Ne,

Gabel ist ne Float...die ist nicht absenkbar. Kannst Du was zur Körpergröße sagen? Danke erstmal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MK007 (24. Januar 2012)

Bei einer Größe von 1,80m solltest du einen "L" Rahmen nehmen .


Markus


----------



## Zilli-Project (24. Januar 2012)

MK007 schrieb:


> Bei einer Größe von 1,80m solltest du einen "L" Rahmen nehmen .
> 
> 
> Markus



NEIN! ... dem kann ich nicht zustimmen!

Bin 1,81cm groß und bin mit Rahmengröße L aber sowas von nicht klargekommen!

Alle meine Cannondales sind in Rahmengröße M - egal welcher Einsatzbereich!


Beste Grüße,
Fabian


----------



## Anthony (24. Januar 2012)

Ich bin 1,85.


----------



## Zilli-Project (24. Januar 2012)

Ja dann bitte Rahmengröße "L" ...

...ODER...

*a)* Rahmengröße "M" nehmen und dann einen Langen Vorbau (ab 90mm) und eine Sattelstütze mit Versatz (z.B. THOMSON "Elite" Setback) für Touren montieren...

*b)* Mega viel Spaß am (minimal) kleineren Rahmen zum Trailshreddern und Freeriden haben!


*Zusammenfassend: Kommt eben ganz darauf an, was du mit dem PROPHET fahren willst:*

*Option a):* XC/CC, Trouren etc. ... dann Rahmengröße "*L*" (oder "M" mit "a)" )
*Option b):* AM / FR / Enduro etc. ... dann Rahmengröße "*M*"


Beste Grüße,
Fabian


----------



## coma1976 (24. Januar 2012)

ach zilli.....

nimm L,damit geht auch locker option b und a macht mehr spaß! m ist für a fürn a!


----------



## Zilli-Project (24. Januar 2012)

Aber "*Option b)*" macht mit einem kleineren Rahmen immer noch mehr Spaß!

...zudem der PROPHET-Rahmen in "L" von der Optik nicht sonderlich schön ist... in meinen Augen sogar grässlich hässlich! ^^

Natürlich ist "*a)*" eine (Not)Lösung... aber PROPHET-Rahmen gibt es eben nicht mehr wie Sand am Meer...


Ich würde "M" nehmen... ich fahre "M" auch bei meiner Körpergröße (1,81cm) für XC/CC sowie sehr lange Touren... und das mit einem 90er Vorbau und ohne Setback-Stütze.


Beste Grüße,
Fabian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anthony (24. Januar 2012)

Ja, soll keine CC Pfeile werden. Eher Technischer Trail, Trail und spaßhaben im Wald  und ab und an mal ne kleine Tour!


----------



## Zilli-Project (24. Januar 2012)

Anthony schrieb:


> Ja, soll keine CC Pfeile werden. Eher Technischer Trail, Trail und spaßhaben im Wald  und ab und an mal ne kleine Tour!



Dann kennst du MEINE Empfehlung... 

Ich fahre seit 5 Jahren mein Prophet... und bin immer noch voll und ganz zufrieden! ...hoffe allerdings, dass ich mal ein gutes Prophet MX finde... würde mir gerne mein Hardtail als Dirt-Fully umbauen... aber finde mal ein MX in Größe S  *lach*


Beste Grüße,
Fabian


----------



## crack_MC (25. Januar 2012)

Zilli-Project schrieb:


> Dann kennst du MEINE Empfehlung...
> 
> Ich fahre seit 5 Jahren mein Prophet... und bin immer noch voll und ganz zufrieden! ...hoffe allerdings, dass ich mal ein gutes Prophet MX finde... würde mir gerne mein Hardtail als Dirt-Fully umbauen... aber finde mal ein MX in Größe S  *lach*
> 
> ...


 
Auch meine klare Empfehlung 

Wenn du bei 1,85m nur Touren mit vielen Hm fahren willst,dann solltest du L nehmen.


----------



## crack_MC (25. Januar 2012)

Anthony schrieb:


> Ja, soll keine CC Pfeile werden. Eher Technischer Trail, Trail und spaßhaben im Wald  und ab und an mal ne kleine Tour!


 
Dafür ist das Bike optimal! Für die Kohle super Angebot


----------



## Girl (25. Januar 2012)

Meins ist auch eine L bei 1,82m und jedes mal bin ich am überlegen ob nicht auch eine M reichen würde 

Hab alle Cannondales in L und würde sie mir auch nicht in M kaufen.
Lieber eine Sattelstütze ohne Versatz und einen kürzeren Vorbau, lenkt sich besser. 

Aber jeder wie er es mag.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (25. Januar 2012)

Über 1,80 ganz klar *L*.


----------



## Mr.Fork (25. Januar 2012)

Anthony schrieb:


> Moin zusammen...
> 
> ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig. Ich habe eine frage zu dem Bike hier:
> 
> ...



Ja, habs übersehen ist ne Float!
Verkauf die Float und hol ne Talas oder ne Lyrik. Hätte ich nicht schon ein Prophet, würde ich hier zugreifen! Ich denke auch mit 185 cm kommst DU gut damit zurecht. Wenn der Spaß überwiegen soll M, viele laaaange Touren L. Ich bin 178cm und fahre M ( Na gut bei mir stellt sich die Frage nicht)


----------



## fuzzball (25. Januar 2012)

Größenempfehlungen von Dritten können nur ein Indiz sein, Klarheit bekommt man nur durch eine ausgiebige Probefahrt.


----------



## Anthony (25. Januar 2012)

Danke für Eure Antworten....obwohl ich eine Minute nach Einstellung des Anzeige geschrieben habe, habe ich es nicht bekommen :-(


----------



## Zilli-Project (25. Januar 2012)

fuzzball schrieb:


> Größenempfehlungen von Dritten können nur ein Indiz sein, Klarheit bekommt man nur durch eine ausgiebige Probefahrt.



 ...weil das PROPHET auch noch in einer Vielzahl bei den örtlichen Händlern steht!

Zudem wir nicht "Dritte" sind, sondern diejenigen, die selbst Prophets fahren...


Beste Grüße,
Fabian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeDidi (25. Januar 2012)

1,85m â M 

Ein Freund fÃ¤hrt L, mÃ¶chte aber nicht tauschen! Lege den Fokus auch eher auf Bergab...


----------



## Duc851 (25. Januar 2012)

MK007 schrieb:


> Bei einer Größe von 1,80m solltest du einen "L" Rahmen nehmen .
> 
> 
> Markus



Ich fahre bei 1.82 ein M mit 70er Vorbau und das ist absolut Alpencrosstauglich.


----------



## MK007 (25. Januar 2012)

Ok,ok jedem das seine 
Wobei man von einem "S" Rahmen nicht soweit runterfällt wie von einem "L" Rahmen, da geht es immerhin um Zentimeter  

Markus


----------



## fuzzball (25. Januar 2012)

Zilli-Project schrieb:


> ...weil das PROPHET auch noch in einer Vielzahl bei den örtlichen Händlern steht!
> 
> Zudem wir nicht "Dritte" sind, sondern diejenigen, die selbst Prophets fahren *die Frage ist nur wie*...
> 
> ...



genau lesen, da die Größenempfehlung nicht von Anthony selbst kam ist es von ihm aus gesehen die Empfehlung eines Dritten. 

Hatte ich von einer Probefahrt bei einem Händler geschrieben  auch hier gilt genau lesen. 

PS. Auch beim Privatkauf würde ich mich mit dem (potentiellen) Verkäufer über eine Probefahrt verständigen.


----------



## crack_MC (25. Januar 2012)

Zilli-Project schrieb:


> ... sondern diejenigen, die selbst Prophets fahren...
> 
> 
> Beste Grüße,
> Fabian


 
genau,eben das geilste Bike ever...


----------



## cannaprography (27. Januar 2012)

@ Anthony: Vielleicht habe ich ja da noch was für dich. Ich verkaufe mein Prophet 4000. Bei Interesse kannst du dir ja mal die Bilder bei mir anschauen 

Gruß Cannaprography


----------



## bluehotel (27. Januar 2012)

Schickes Gerät ... warum verkaufst Du es?


----------



## cannaprography (27. Januar 2012)

Ich habe mich etwas umorientiert und würde mir gerne ein Mountainbike mit mehr Federweg kaufen, also in Richtung Voll-Enduro.
Vor dem 4000er hatte ich ein Prophet SL und habe dabei die Lefty überstrapaziert, dass soll hierbei nicht passieren, da die Lefty auch erst letztes Jahr komplett gewartet wurde.

Gruß Raphy


----------



## Mr.Fork (27. Januar 2012)

cannaprography schrieb:


> Ich habe mich etwas umorientiert und würde mir gerne ein Mountainbike mit mehr Federweg kaufen, also in Richtung Voll-Enduro.
> Vor dem 4000er hatte ich ein Prophet SL und habe dabei die Lefty überstrapaziert, dass soll hierbei nicht passieren, da die Lefty auch erst letztes Jahr komplett gewartet wurde.
> 
> Gruß Raphy



Öhm???  Mit Crossmax SL die Gabel zu sehr strapaziert???? Wie geht das denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cannaprography (27. Januar 2012)

Bei dem Prophet SL waren keine Crossmax SL drauf. Ich kann dir aber leider nicht sagen was genau nun defekt war. Mein Fachhändler meinte nur, dass das Innenleben wohl sehr wüst ausgesehen haben muss.


----------



## bluehotel (27. Januar 2012)

Mr.Fork schrieb:


> Öhm???  Mit Crossmax SL die Gabel zu sehr strapaziert???? Wie geht das denn?



Ich glaube, er meinte nicht die Crossmax SL ... sondern sein damaliges Prophet SL.

Mh. In meinen Augen ist das Prohpet DAS Vollenduro. Alles mit mehr Federweg wird für mich dann weniger enduro-tauglich.
(bitte nicht direkt zerpflücken!)


----------



## Alpine Maschine (27. Januar 2012)

Doch!

Bin Prophet-Fan. Habs aber mal mit 36 und Deemax gefahren, das war to much für den Rahmen. Hatte das Gefühl, das Hinterrad läuft aus der Spur.

Mag bei 'nem MX-Rahmen anders sein, ansonsten find ich den Aufbau mit 'ner Pike ideal.


----------



## bluehotel (20. Februar 2012)

Freunde,

Hier ein wenig frisches Futter für die Diskussion:

Ich hab an meinem Prophet MX ein paar Änderungen vorgenommen, weil ich mir jetzt klar bin, wohin die Reise gehen soll...


----------



## gischus (20. Februar 2012)

Wie lange fährst du denn die stütze schon? Ist das teil zuverlässig?

Habe mich jetz trotz des höheren Gewichts dazu durchgerungen mir auch eine zuzulegen. Die reverb oder ähnliche gibts ja leider nicht in 27.2 :-(


----------



## bluehotel (20. Februar 2012)

gischus schrieb:


> Wie lange fährst du denn die stütze schon? Ist das teil zuverlässig?
> 
> Habe mich jetz trotz des höheren Gewichts dazu durchgerungen mir auch eine zuzulegen. Die reverb oder ähnliche gibts ja leider nicht in 27.2 :-(



tja ... bei schlamm muss man manchmal die stütze bis zur oberen arretierung ein wenig heraus "rucken" ... bei frost das gleiche.

aber sonst prima. ich denke, der sommer wird easy. der winter ist ja immer schwierig fürs material!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coma1976 (20. Februar 2012)

habe die stütze auch und selbst im winter funzt die einwandfrei! 
@bluehotel evtl. hast du deinen sattelschnellspanner zu fest?
     achja und nettes prophet bis auf die kurbel-finde ich too much fürs prophet-fehlt noch 
     noch nen umwerfer oder ist das keine 2fach saint?


----------



## bluehotel (20. Februar 2012)

danke für die blumen!

nun ja ... der umwerfer. den XT gabs mal ... jetzt habe ich für den notfall einen von mechanix 




scherz beiseite. die kurbel ist 3-fach und hat 2 kettenblätter drauf. aber unten wurde es ein wenig eng mit der kettenführung, der wuchtigen kurbel und dem e-type umwerfer. wenn es wirklich mal gar nicht mehr weiter geht, kann  ich auf den retungsring umlegen. (kein plan, wie realistisch das ist)

ich hab dir kurbel aber mit neuem xtr-lager so günstig bekommen, dass es einfach nicht anders ging.

die reifen sind übrigens nicht "deine", sondern noch breitere - nachdem ich die 2.25er bei sonja verbaut hatte und sie irgendwie mochte. aber 2.35 ist das absolute limit.

das mit dem schnellspanner kann sein, aber es ist ein verdammt schmaler grad. auf den schmutz bin ich halt durch die kratzenden geräusche aufmerksam geworden.


----------



## Mr.Fork (21. Februar 2012)

bluehotel schrieb:


> Freunde,
> 
> Hier ein wenig frisches Futter für die Diskussion:
> 
> Ich hab an meinem Prophet MX ein paar Änderungen vorgenommen, weil ich mir jetzt klar bin, wohin die Reise gehen soll...



Sehr schön geworden!


----------



## MK007 (21. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

das Prophet von bluehotel ist ja nicht ganz verkehrt bis auf die Ungereimtheiten. Zweifach Downhillorientierte Kurbel mit Kettenführung aber den Dämpfer auf XC montiert , sowie die Reifen. Es steckt ja noch Potential drin .

Markus


----------



## crack_MC (21. Februar 2012)

MK007 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das Prophet von bluehotel ist ja nicht ganz verkehrt bis auf die Ungereimtheiten. Zweifach Downhillorientierte Kurbel mit Kettenführung aber den Dämpfer auf XC montiert , sowie die Reifen. Es steckt ja noch Potential drin .
> 
> Markus


 
ja, geiles Prophet! 
> könnte es sein,das der Dämpfer nur 190mm Einbaulänge hat?
> Reifen bitte Maxxis Minion f 2,35" (Faltversion) vorne & hinten...


----------



## bluehotel (21. Februar 2012)

crack_MC schrieb:


> ja, geiles Prophet!
> > könnte es sein,das der Dämpfer nur 190mm Einbaulänge hat?
> > Reifen bitte Maxxis Minion f 2,35" (Faltversion) vorne & hinten...




yep ... der dämpfer ist ein 190/50 ... auf der fr-position würde es nicht laufen.


bei den reifen mache ich mir keine sorge: die halten eh nicht lange und ich schau mir die maxxis mal an.


----------



## Zilli-Project (21. Februar 2012)

bluehotel schrieb:


> Freunde,
> 
> Hier ein wenig frisches Futter für die Diskussion:
> 
> Ich hab an meinem Prophet MX ein paar Änderungen vorgenommen, weil ich mir jetzt klar bin, wohin die Reise gehen soll...



*SCHADE*!!! Die weißen Naben und die Bremsscheiben versauen es... die Pedale setzen die Krone des "daneben" oben drauf  ... sorry, aber Kritik muss genau hier sein!

Der Rest passt und hat ordentlich Potential für eine Menge Spaß bergab!


Beste Grüße,
Fabian


----------



## bluehotel (21. Februar 2012)

Zilli-Project schrieb:


> *SCHADE*!!! Die weißen Naben und die Bremsscheiben versauen es... die Pedale setzen die Krone des "daneben" oben drauf  ... sorry, aber Kritik muss genau hier sein!
> 
> Der Rest passt und hat ordentlich Potential für eine Menge Spaß bergab!
> 
> ...



ich bin hier dankbar für jede kritik und/oder anregung, denn meine freunde sind leider alle dem bike "entwachsen" und ich hab wieder angefangen.
im grunde hast du völlig recht:

die scheiben sind eine alte krankheit aus leichtbauzeiten. ich hab immer diese gewichts-paras ... bei reifen, schläuchen (keine angst - ist SV13) und bei anderen teilen. shimano XT-scheiben liegen im keller. aber excel läßt mich einfach nicht ...

hihi ... naben und pedale: no comment

aber unterm strich zählt eins: es fährt sich schon echt flowig!


----------



## Zilli-Project (21. Februar 2012)

Was die *Scheiben* angeht kannst du doch z.B. die *HOPE Floating Discs* nehmen... die gibt es in allen Eloxal-Farben und sehen deutlich schöner aus als diese (auch wenn das Rot zum Rahmen passt)... und Performance bieten die HOPEs deutlich mehr! 

Was die *Naben* angeht, würde ich sie entlacken und in RAW-Optik *Klar-Eloxieren* (d.h. farbloses Eloxieren) lassen. Ist zwar ein großer Aufwand (Aus- / Einspeichen), aber die Optik wäre der Wahnsinn! ...und bzgl. Kosten ist das ein Witz! Kann dir gerne eine bekannte Adresse im Netz nachreichen, die sich hierauf spezialisiert haben.


Beste Grüße und weiter so! 

Fabian


----------



## bike4live (21. Februar 2012)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike4live (21. Februar 2012)

Hi,

ich bin 1,86 und möchte mir ein Prophet nur zum Tourenfahren zulegen. Denkt ihr Rahmengr. Xl passt ? Mein Vater fährt ein Prophet in M und es ist mir um Welten zu klein ( ich muss den Sattel theoretisch deutlich über die Maximalhöhe machen und sitze dann auf dem Rad total mit Buckel )

MFG Tobi


----------



## Battlecow (21. Februar 2012)

Hi,
ich bin 1,91m und komme mit Größe L ganz gut klar, ist aber sicher auch ein Teil geschmackssache. Optimal wären natürlich Probefahrten...


----------



## Zilli-Project (21. Februar 2012)

Ich würde dir zu *XL* raten... *L* könnte knapp werden und wäre nicht mehr optimal für Touren bei deiner Größe.

Beste Grüße,
Fabian


----------



## Xah88 (21. Februar 2012)

Zilli-Project schrieb:


> Ich würde dir zu *XL* raten... *L* könnte knapp werden und wäre nicht mehr optimal für Touren bei deiner Größe.
> 
> Beste Grüße,
> Fabian



Ich bin mit 1,88m L gefahren und fand es perfekt (habe aber auch mehr Enduro bis DH gemacht).
Aber vertraue lieber auf Fabian, der weiß wovon er redet 

Gruß Alex

P´s Messe am besten mal deine Schrittlänge // hast du kurze Beine wie ich, dann L // hast du lange Beine, dann XL


----------



## bike4live (21. Februar 2012)

Meine Körpergröße ist noch nichtmal das größte Problem. Ich habe eine Schrittlänge von 95cm und möchte halt zum touren fahren bequem auf dem Rad sitzen. Fürs gröbere oder sprunglastigere hab ich noch ein 2010er Giant Faith


----------



## Zilli-Project (21. Februar 2012)

Man kann bei dieser Körpergröße bei einem XL-Rahmen z.B. auch auf einem kürzeren Vorbau zurückgreifen, wodurch das Handling wesentlich besser wird... der Druck auf das Vorderrad ist so um einiges höher, als mit einem 100mm Vorbau aufwärts... Ebenso kann man mit der Sattelposition spielen... und muss ggf. nicht eine Setback nehmen oder den Sattel weit nach hinten schieben, wodurch sich der Schwerpunkt ungünstig verlagert.

Es kommt aber genauso darauf an, welche Sitzposition man bevorzugt fahren möchte... eher aufrecht (dann größe L) oder sportlich "gestreckt" (gestreckt ist übertrieben) dann XL.

Rein für Touren ist ein größerer Rahmen immer von Vorteil... beim kürzeren merkst du auf Dauer, dass es zu "eng" ist...


Beste Grüße,
Fabian


----------



## bike4live (21. Februar 2012)

Kürzer Vorbau und breiterer Lenker kommt sowieso direkt drauf. Denke ne normale Sattelstütze tuts am besten. Bevorzuge halt zum Tourenfahren nen größeres und ein bisschen gestreckteres Rad, deswegen passt XL wohl. Hab halt günstig nen neuwertiges Prophet 2 in XL gefunden, was halt 300km weit von mir weg ist. Zum Glück kommt mein Vater da vorbei und kann dass abholen und so auch besichtigen


----------



## Zilli-Project (21. Februar 2012)

Na das hört sich doch gut an! 

...dann drücke ich mal die Daumen, dass das klappt! Ich würde mir das Prophet jederzeit wieder kaufen! Für mich der beste Rahmen, den Cannondale je gebaut hat! 


Beste Grüße,
Fabian


----------



## Mr.Fork (27. Februar 2012)

Endlich mal wieder Sonne, kleines Update:
nun Mit MonkeyLite Carbon und Lefty Max Carbon.

Und ja, Sattel und Stütze gehen gar nicht!






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluehotel (27. Februar 2012)

Zilli-Project schrieb:


> Was die *Scheiben* angeht kannst du doch z.B. die *HOPE Floating Discs* nehmen... die gibt es in allen Eloxal-Farben und sehen deutlich schöner aus als diese (auch wenn das Rot zum Rahmen passt)... und Performance bieten die HOPEs deutlich mehr!
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...



Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Floating Discs von "Loaded"?


----------



## bluehotel (27. Februar 2012)

Zilli-Project schrieb:


> Na das hört sich doch gut an!
> 
> ...dann drücke ich mal die Daumen, dass das klappt! Ich würde mir das Prophet jederzeit wieder kaufen! Für mich der beste Rahmen, den Cannondale je gebaut hat!
> 
> ...



Du hast recht.

Ich bin inzwischen auch auf der Suche nach einem Zweit-Propheten ... dann kann ich den einen auf Gravity rüsten und am anderen den Leichtbau ausleben.
Ne zweite Lefty hab ich mir schon besorgt. Genauso wie den LRS. Übrigens wieder mit weißen Naben!!!! - Ich kann manchmal einfach nicht aus meiner Haut


----------



## Xah88 (27. Februar 2012)

bluehotel schrieb:


> dann kann ich den einen auf Gravity rüsten ...
> Ne zweite Lefty hab ich mir schon besorgt.



Lefty = Gravity ?

Naaaaajaaa, aber in einem Punkt muss ich euch rechtgeben; sobald ich vom Studentenstatus in den Angestelltenstatus wechsel und entsprechend das Kleingeld habe, kaufe ich mir auch wieder ein *Prophet*


----------



## bluehotel (29. Februar 2012)

Xah88 schrieb:


> Lefty = Gravity ?
> 
> [...]



Gravity muss ja nicht Super DH-Bomber mit 200 mm Federweg vorne und hinten bedeuten!


----------



## philluck (29. Februar 2012)

es gibt auf youtube ein video von cedric gracia (oder wie schreibt man den!?) wo er mit einer lefty mal eben im 4x gewinnt. wenn die das hält, geht auch "gravity" 

Foto


----------



## Alpine Maschine (29. Februar 2012)

Das schreibt man so: Cedric Gracia.



In der Tat wird eine Lefty in der heutigen Zeit nicht mehr so richtig mit Gravity assoziiert. 'ne normale Tourengabel bringts ja schon auf 150 mm ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli-Project (29. Februar 2012)

..und wer die alten Bike-Filme kennt, wer weiß, dass die LEFTY nicht nur zum 4X, sondern auch zum brachialen Dirt Jump von Cedric Gracia genutzt wurde. Ebenso gehört u.a. auch Ben Colin zu denjenigen, die die LEFTY zum DH, Megavalanche usw. nutzen...

Hier mal das Bike von Ben Colin:







Für die Bilder rund um das DirtJump'ng von Cedric Gracia müsste ich nun mein Archiv durchforsten... schaffe ich nun auf die Schnelle nicht. Aber ich meine es waren die KRANKED-Filme oder NWD im frühen Stadium, würde ich spontan behaupten... 


Beste Grüße,
Fabian


PS: Schneller Nachtrag, was man bei google findet:









































usw. ... ich denke das reicht als Beweis, dass die LEFTY All-Terrain-Tauglich ist!


----------



## bluehotel (29. Februar 2012)

Hehe ...


----------



## Xah88 (2. März 2012)

Zilli-Project schrieb:


> usw. ... ich denke das reicht als Beweis, dass die LEFTY All-Terrain-Tauglich ist!





philluck schrieb:


> wo er mit einer lefty mal eben im 4x gewinnt. wenn die das hält, geht auch "gravity"



Naja, da hat halt jeder seine eigene Auffassung. Wenn jemand für Cannondale fährt (Cedric), muss er ja schließlich auch das Produkt bewerben, ob gut oder kacke...

Beim Prophet gehört da einfach ne Pike o.ä. solides rein und dann klebt man jedem Freerider am Arsch. Mit ner Lefty würde ich oben aufm Berg fragen, ob nicht irgendjemand bergab das Bike tauschen möchte.

Klar, wenn ich XC-lastig aufs Gewicht schaue hat die Lefty ihre Daseinsberechtigung, aber mit Gravity hat sie, zumindest aus meiner Sicht, absolut nichts zu tun. Und man hat natürlich den "Stylefaktor", der aber auch Geschmacksabhängig ist (denn ich finde das Ding pottenhässlich).

However, lasst uns nicht zanken; ich finde ne Lefty mit Gravity zu assozieren ein no-go und ihr findets berechtigt. Kann ja jeder an sein Prophet bauen, was er will


----------



## Alpine Maschine (2. März 2012)

Pike


----------



## bluehotel (2. März 2012)

Xah88 schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Klar, wenn ich XC-lastig aufs Gewicht schaue hat die Lefty ihre Daseinsberechtigung, aber mit Gravity hat sie, zumindest aus meiner Sicht, absolut nichts zu tun. Und man hat natürlich den "Stylefaktor", der aber auch Geschmacksabhängig ist (denn ich finde das Ding pottenhässlich).
> 
> However, lasst uns nicht zanken; ich finde ne Lefty mit Gravity zu assozieren ein no-go und ihr findets berechtigt. Kann ja jeder an sein Prophet bauen, was er will



Der Satz am Ende gefällt mir ... so mag ich das Forum!

Ich kann mich auch nicht davon freisprechen, dass ich die Lefty so liebe, weil sie eben so anders ist und auch ein wenig polarisierend.

Aber eine Lefty Max Fluid Flow mit XC und Leichtbau zu verbinden, finde ich persönlich sehr sportlich


----------



## coma1976 (2. März 2012)

pike?

                -Sektor !


----------



## crack_MC (2. März 2012)

würde meine Lefty Max niemals mit einer "schlabrigen" Pike vergleichen,eher
mit einer Lyrik...


----------



## philluck (4. März 2012)

ich habe seit einem monat ne revelation mit 150mm in verbindung mit einem rp23 200/57 verbaut. geht gut.


----------



## LeDidi (8. März 2012)

Hatte noch nie eine Lefty im Dauerbetrieb, aber ich glaub, dass das gute Stück mächtig unterschätzt wird! In der steckt - wie auch in den Fattys - mehr, als in mancher Fox- und RS-Gabel.

Aber hey, die Pike ist eine Klassikerin - ohne Frage! Richtig schöne Gabel


----------



## Master | Torben (9. März 2012)

Xah88 schrieb:


> Klar, wenn ich XC-lastig aufs Gewicht schaue hat die Lefty ihre Daseinsberechtigung, aber mit Gravity hat sie, zumindest aus meiner Sicht, absolut nichts zu tun. Und man hat natürlich den "Stylefaktor", der aber auch Geschmacksabhängig ist (denn ich finde das Ding pottenhässlich).
> 
> However, lasst uns nicht zanken; ich finde ne Lefty mit Gravity zu assozieren ein no-go und ihr findets berechtigt. Kann ja jeder an sein Prophet bauen, was er will



Um hierbei mal einzuhaken: du weißt schon, dass die Lefty signifikant höhere Steifigkeitswerte (Verdrehsteifigkeit und Bremssteifigkeit) hat als z.B. die Revelation Team (mit 20mm Steckachse), die 55 (mit 20mm Steckachse) und fast alle anderen Gabeln im Test (Pike war nicht dabei weil zu alt) selbst die Lyrik hat (minimal) weniger Verdrehsteifigkeit als die Lefty aber mehr Bremssteifigkeit.

Nur mal so als Denkanstoß. (Test in der Bike Mitte 2010)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xah88 (9. März 2012)

Master | Torben schrieb:


> Um hierbei mal einzuhaken: du weißt schon, dass die Lefty signifikant höhere Steifigkeitswerte hat als z.B. die Revelation Team (mit 20mm Steckachse), die 55 (mit 20mm Steckachse) und fast alle anderen Gabeln im Test



Ich würde trotzdem nie ernsthaft DH, FR (oder Enduro) damit in Betracht ziehen...XC und nen bissl AM viel Spaß, da leicht..fürn Rest kann ich mir a) nicht vorstellen das du vergleichbar schnell bist b) hätte ich nie das Vertrauen wie in eine normale Gabel...
Aber wie bereits auf der vorherigen Seite geschrieben, ist das MEINE Meinung und die ist sicher im CD-Thread falsch aufgehoben. Gravity und Lefty ist für mich nen schlechter Scherz und ich glaube auch nicht wirklich, dass jemand freiwillig DH FR damit fährt...

Allein das da nur 1 Holm ist würde mir schon viel zu viel Blockaden im Kopf erzeugen, mal abgesehen das ich sie auch vom Fahrverhalten bestenfalls in XC / AM sehe (bin sie mal nem Kumpel Probe gefahren). 
Aber hey probiers und wenn du mich damit wirklich abhängen solltest, gebe ich dir gerne nen Radler oder Kaffee aus


----------



## Master | Torben (9. März 2012)

Xah88 schrieb:


> ... gebe ich dir gerne nen Radler oder Kaffee aus



Das klingt Spitze 
Mein Prophet MX wird irgendwann auch eine Lefty anstelle der Lyrik kriegen (dazu fehlt aber zum einen ein DHler und zum anderen Geld )


----------



## bluehotel (10. März 2012)

Freunde,

Ich habe heute mein "Zweit-Lefty" ins Jekyll meiner Freundin gebaut, da ich mit dem dem Rad wieder ein wenig mehr unterwegs bin.

Wieder ein Max Fluid Flow ... meiner Meinung nach beste Lefty fürs Grobe: Feder kombiniert mit simpler Öldämpfung. Kein Plarform-Schnickschnack, man kann die Feder quasi werkzeuglos vorspannen und das Öl selber tauschen.

In die Gabel habe ich vollstes Vertrauen ... Doppelbrücke trifft auf 1.5 !
Und um die Frage mal vorwegzunehmen: Ja, ich bin auch schon nicht C'dale Gabeln gefahren und kann vergleichen.   

z.B. die Shivver DC - würde ich auch immer wieder kaufen, wenn es mehr als 144 mm sein müssen


----------



## crack_MC (10. März 2012)

Xah88 schrieb:


> Ich würde trotzdem nie ernsthaft DH, FR (oder Enduro) damit in Betracht ziehen...XC und nen bissl AM viel Spaß, da leicht..fürn Rest kann ich mir a) nicht vorstellen das du vergleichbar schnell bist b) hätte ich nie das Vertrauen wie in eine normale Gabel...
> Aber wie bereits auf der vorherigen Seite geschrieben, ist das MEINE Meinung und die ist sicher im CD-Thread falsch aufgehoben. Gravity und Lefty ist für mich nen schlechter Scherz und ich glaube auch nicht wirklich, dass jemand freiwillig DH FR damit fährt...
> 
> Allein das da nur 1 Holm ist würde mir schon viel zu viel Blockaden im Kopf erzeugen, mal abgesehen das ich sie auch vom Fahrverhalten bestenfalls in XC / AM sehe (bin sie mal nem Kumpel Probe gefahren).
> Aber hey probiers und wenn du mich damit wirklich abhängen solltest, gebe ich dir gerne nen Radler oder Kaffee aus


 
Dir entgeht was...'ne Fox RL 140 ist z.B. sowas von butterweich im Vegleich zu einer Lefty Max 140 TPC,das ich sie bei einem Bike gegen ein Lyrik getauscht hab'  ! Die Lyrik mit 170mm FW hat aber leider nicht so ein gutes Ansprechverhalten wie die Lefty Max (beide mit Stahlfeder) 

ach ja,Jerome Clements ist auch mal mit 'nem leftybestücktem Prophet die Megavalanche gefahren,hat da glaub' ich aber nur den 4. oder 5. Platz gemacht


----------



## Mr.Fork (17. März 2012)

Wie es sich für Propheten gehört tolles Wetter und endlich wieder Mountainbiken. Danke Felix für den netten Tag!


----------



## coma1976 (17. März 2012)

ja war fein heute! DANKE GLEICHFALLS!






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## decolocsta (18. März 2012)

Schön war es mit dir gewesen:






Jetzt im Bikemarkt zu haben:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/487370

Sicher mit einer der seltensten lackierungen und Ausführungen vom Prophet,
sammler und Liebhaber sollten zuschlagen, wäre schade wenn das Teil an
jemanden geht der es nicht zu schätzen weiß


----------



## Zilli-Project (18. März 2012)

...Größe *S* und ich hätte ihn genommen! 

...suche vergebens ein Prophet mit Steckachse in Größe S.


Best Grüße,
Fabian


----------



## coma1976 (18. März 2012)

[/url][/IMG]

ein paar kleine Veränderungen...

schönes mx da oben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brian23 (19. März 2012)

kann mir mal einer sagen wo ich lager für den dämpfer herbekomme?
hab hier nen radium erstanden der aber an der unteren aufnahme schon im ausgebautem zustand ordentlich spiel hat... denk mal die buchsen werden es nicht sein... kann man die selber einsetzen oder ab zum fachmann?
hab da keine ahnung von und bin dankbar für jeden tipp


----------



## Trialside (19. März 2012)

Lass die am besten bei Huber Bushings anfertigen. Der Herr Huber fertigt die Buchsen speziell für deinen Dämpfer und den Rahmen. Die Qualität ist top und der Preis ist auch super. Die Lager laufen leichter als die normalen, was das Ansprechverhalten des Dämpfers verbessert. Die Buchsen sind zudem günstiger als die von Dr. Cannondale. Hab bis jetzt auch nur positives darüber gelesen.

Ich hab mir dort auch ein Buchsenset bestellt und werde es testen, sobald ich meinen Rahmen zurück habe.

Link: Huber-Bushings


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (19. März 2012)

Entweder sind nur die Buchsen verschlissen, welche im Dämpferauge verpresst sind
oder aber die Buchsen + Einbaubuchsen bzw. Dinstanzhülsen.

Selber einsetzen wird schwierig, was die Gleitbuchsen angeht.
Wenn du entsprechendes Werkzeug hast oder aber einen großen Schraubstock und verschiedene
Stecknüsse, könnte es zuhause gut klappen, ansonsten ab zum Fachmann.

Falls du 2-teilige Einbaubuchsen bzw. Distanzhülsen aus Alu verbaut hast,
werden die zu 99% verschlissen sein, so sehen die aus:






Diese verschleißen relativ schnell und sind gerade an der hinteren Aufnahme,
wo eine große Drehbewegung statt findet, fehl am Platz.

Besser wären 3-teilige, mit Stahlachse und Alu Distanzringen, solche:






Diese haben eine wesentlich höhere Lebensdauer und sie gehen nicht gleich
kaputt, wenn die Gleitbuchse im Dämpferauge verschlissen ist.
Diese wären gerade an dem Dämpferauge, wo die größere Drehbewegung statt findet,
absolut sinnvoll!

So sieht eine Gleitbuchse aus, welche im Dämpferauge verpresst ist:






Nun müsstest du mal die Einbaubuchsen und die Gleitbuchse inspizieren.
Die Einbaubuchsen sollten keine großartigen Riefen enthalten und glatt sein,
im Idealfall genau 12mm im Durchmesser sein oder ganz leichtes Übermaß haben.

Die Gleitbuchse im Dämpferauge sollte innen eine Beschichtung haben (Teflon?),
welche meist Dunkelrot oder Hellgrau ist.
Ist diese Beschichtung noch vorhanden und an keiner Stelle durchgescheuert,
sollten neue Einbaubuchsen Spielfrei sitzen...

Bei Bedarf könnte ich dir die Gleitbuchsen in den Dämpferaugen erneuern für ca. 4-5 Euro pro Stück,
habe da noch ein paar rumliegen als Ersatz. Allerdings wohnen wir leider nicht in der selben Gegend...

*Edit sagt:

Oder so, wie es Trialside sagt, das ist fast die bessere Lösung...*


----------



## MK007 (19. März 2012)

Hallo,
es gibt die Gleitlager auch von IGUS. Diese sind aus Kunsstoff und halten ca. 4-6 mal so lang wie die teuren Originale. Der Preis ist auch unschlagbar ca. 0,6-1,50â¬/St. Bei Musteranforderung sogar umsonst !!!

GruÃ
Markus


----------



## Domus (22. März 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

kann mir jemand Tipps geben. Ich habe mir letztes Jahr ein Prophet erstanden und nun knackt und knarzt es im Schwingenlagerbereich. Ich hab schon alles ausgebaut gereinigt und ordnungsgemäß zusammengebaut. In dem Zuge hab ich gleich den Schwingenbolzen und die Schalen dazu ersetzt. Das Tretlager ist fest!
Was hat das Prophet für ein Tretlagermaß? Würde evtl die FSA Kurbel durch ne schöne Race Face ersetzten wollen.

Bin für jeden (!) Tipp dankbar.

Viele Grüße

Dom


----------



## Mr.Fork (22. März 2012)

coma1976 schrieb:


> [/url][/IMG]
> 
> ein paar kleine Veränderungen...
> 
> schönes mx da oben!



Öhm? was hast Du geändert?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coma1976 (22. März 2012)

kefü und zweifach vorne


----------



## crack_MC (22. März 2012)

Domus schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> kann mir jemand Tipps geben. Ich habe mir letztes Jahr ein Prophet erstanden und nun knackt und knarzt es im Schwingenlagerbereich. Ich hab schon alles ausgebaut gereinigt und ordnungsgemäß zusammengebaut. In dem Zuge hab ich gleich den Schwingenbolzen und die Schalen dazu ersetzt. Das Tretlager ist fest!
> Was hat das Prophet für ein Tretlagermaß? Würde evtl die FSA Kurbel durch ne schöne Race Face ersetzten wollen.
> ...


 
Es gab mal Probleme mit den Schweißnähten im Innern der Schwinge,betraf glaub' ich nur eine geringe Stückzahl.Durch die minimale Verwindung beim Fahren gab es "fiese Knarzgeräusche".Das wurde damals auf Garantie erneuert,allerdings gibt's meines Wissens keine Ersatzschwingen mehr.Hab' schonmal gehört,das einige PU-Schaum und andere wiederum einfach Öl in die Schwinge gesprüht haben (durch die Bohrung für den Bowdenzug),soll angeblich auch geholfen haben,übernehme keine Haftung für den Tip !!!
Bei meinem Prophet hatte ich zum Glück noch keine solche Probleme...
viel Erfolg,Prophet ist 'nen super Bike


----------



## Trialside (23. März 2012)

Tretlagermaß ist 68mm Breite BSA.

Zum Knacken: sitzen die Schwingenlager vllt. schief? Haste die mal ausgepresst, gereinigt, neu gefettet (außen) und wieder eingepresst?


----------



## Domus (23. März 2012)

Danke für  die Tipps! Werd's mal probieren!


----------



## Alpine Maschine (27. März 2012)

Innenlager ist 68 btw.


----------



## Trialside (28. März 2012)

Stimmt, da hat sich wohl der Fehlerteufel eingeschlichen. Habs geändert, damit es keine Missverständnisse gibt.


----------



## LeDidi (6. April 2012)

Apropos Buchsen: Braucht jemand noch RS-Buchsen für sein Prophet...? Machen sich auch super als Ersatzteil - für den Fall der Fälle immer zuhause rumliegen!


----------



## markulatus (8. April 2012)

Nachdem ich jetzt auch stolzer Besitzer eines Prophet's bin, komm ich gleich mal mit ner Frage in den Raum:

1)
Ich hab ein Prophet SL. Das SL hat ab Werk 120 mm Federweg v/h. Mit einer 120er Gabel bekomme ich auf der hinteren Aufnahme fuer den Daempfer einen LW von 67.5 und auf der vorderen 69. 

2) 
Man liest meistens dass man mit 2 cm mehr Einbauhoehe den LW um ca. 1 grad veraendert. 

1+2 = 3)
Meine Magura Thor hat 2 cm mehr EBH als eine 120 mm Rockshox Gabel. D.h:mit dem Daempfer in der XC-Position sollte ich Geometriemaessig fast gleich (0.5 grad unterschied)  sein wie mit einer 120mm Gabel in der FR-Position. Weiters sollte der Rahmen damit belastungsmaessig keine Probleme haben. 

Stimmt meine Annahme oder muss ich mir ernsthaft sorgen machen um meine eigene Sicherheit?

ps: Hier noch ein Foto


----------



## LeDidi (8. April 2012)

Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass du in der einen, noch in der andere Position belastungstechnische Probleme bekommst. Was sagt der Rest?


----------



## Zilli-Project (8. April 2012)

LeDidi schrieb:


> Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass du in der einen, noch in der andere Position belastungstechnische Probleme bekommst. Was sagt der Rest?



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen!


Beste Grüße und frohe Ostern!
Fabian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rzOne20 (9. April 2012)

markulatus schrieb:


> ps: Hier noch ein Foto



was sind das für felgen? sehen cool aus, hast du noch ein besseres foto davon?


----------



## markulatus (9. April 2012)

Der LRS ist von On-One . Bin bisher noch nicht so viel gefahrn. Deswegen kann ich noch nicht all zu gut beurteilen wie gut er ist. Aber das Freilaufgeraeusch war das Geld allemal wert. 

Bilder hab ich im Moment keine. Ich schau mal ob ich die Tage dazu komm welche zu machen.


----------



## Trialside (9. April 2012)

Schickes Radl, was du da fährst. Ich denke auch, dass es da keine belastungstechnischen Probleme geben sollte.

Wenn du nen Dämpfer mit 190mm bzw. 200mm Einbaulänge und 51mm Hub einbaust, passt der hintere Federweg noch besser zur Gabel.


----------



## markulatus (9. April 2012)

Danke fuer die Blumen  Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit der Thor bis jetzt. Die Absenkfunktion ist genial. Ein Klick und du bist von 140 auf 100. 

Das mit dem Daempfer ist schon in ueberlegung fuer die Zukunft. Allerdings wird das Rad die naechsten 4 Monate erst mal in der Garage stehn.. Dafuer muss es danach um so mehr her halten.


----------



## Zilli-Project (9. April 2012)

markulatus schrieb:


> [...]Allerdings wird das Rad die naechsten 4 Monate erst mal in der Garage stehn.. Dafuer muss es danach um so mehr her halten.



*Nicht vergessen:* Das Rad vor der 1. Ausfahrt, nach dieser langen Standzeit, erst einmal 30 Minuten auf den Kopf stellen, damit die Dämpferelemente durchflutet und geschmiert werden 

...sonst ist das Ansprechverhalten ggf. ziemlich mies.


Beste Grüße,
Fabian


----------



## Alpine Maschine (10. April 2012)

Trialside schrieb:


> Schickes Radl, was du da fährst. Ich denke auch, dass es da keine belastungstechnischen Probleme geben sollte.
> 
> Wenn du nen Dämpfer mit 190mm bzw. 200mm Einbaulänge und 51mm Hub einbaust, passt der hintere Federweg noch besser zur Gabel.



Wobei ein 190er keine echten 50mm hergibt. Ansonsten stimme ich zu, fahre selber die FW-Kombi.

Mir wurden damals der SL- und der normale Prophetrahmen als baugleich angepriesen. Beim normalen Prophet waren 140-Leftys verbaut, die ja DC-Gabeln sind. Den Federweg und die Belastung hält der Steuerrohrbereich also locker aus.




Zilli-Project schrieb:


> *Nicht vergessen:* Das Rad vor der 1. Ausfahrt, nach dieser langen Standzeit, erst einmal 30 Minuten auf den Kopf stellen, damit die Dämpferelemente durchflutet und geschmiert werden
> 
> ...sonst ist das Ansprechverhalten ggf. ziemlich mies...



Oder schnell mal die sauberen Rohre mit Gabelöl anfeuchten, ein paar mal einfedern, überschüssiges Öl abwischen. Je nach Bremse muss die sich erstmal bekrabbeln, wenn man das Bike auf den Kopf gestellt hat (bei mir die Juica Ultimate).


----------



## Zilli-Project (10. April 2012)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> [...] Oder schnell mal die sauberen Rohre mit Gabelöl anfeuchten, ein paar mal einfedern, überschüssiges Öl abwischen. Je nach Bremse muss die sich erstmal bekrabbeln, wenn man das Bike auf den Kopf gestellt hat (bei mir die Juica Ultimate).



Wobei man bzgl. Federelementen darauf achten muss, welches Öl man verwendet... nicht jede Federgabel ist für jedes Öl freigegeben. Auf jeden Fall sollte man auf Kriechöle verzichten! ...mit 99% der verfügbaren Gabelöle macht man aber eigentlich nichts falsch 

Wenn wir schon dabei sind: *Welches Federgabelöl würdest Du hierfür empfehlen? Ich bin da immer wieder am "testen" von neuen Produkten.*

Richtig! Dass die Bremsen direkt danach ggf. ihren Druckpunkt im Jenseits suchen, ist klar... ebenso fühlen sich die Federelemente schwammig an (und machen "komische" Geräusche), wenn man sie direkt nach Umdrehen / Aufrichten des Fahrrads kompensiert... daher erneut 5 Minuten warten und dann die Bremshebel ca. 10x komplett bis zum Anschlag ziehen und wieder loslassen. In dieser Zeit haben sich die Federelemente auch wieder normalisiert.


Beste Grüße,
Fabian


----------



## bluehotel (10. April 2012)

Moin,

In meine Lefty fülle ich Silkolene Pro RSF 2.5wt

Spricht gut an und ist nicht so temperaturempfindlich.

Ansonsten hat diese Seite einen wirklich netten Überblick - besonders, wenn es in Richtung Tuning geht...

http://www.peterverdone.com/wiki/index.php?title=Suspension_Fluid


In Sachen Bremsflüssigkeit haben wir vor langer Zeit auch mal ein gutes Substitut gefunden:

Citroen LHM (von Total)

Ist angeblich identisch mit dem ersten Magura Blood ... kann aber auch nur ein Gerücht gewesen sein.

Letztendlich hat es sich aber in allen Magura und Shimano Bremsen als sehr zuverlässig herausgestellt. Und unterm Strich macht ein Literpreis von 11 Euro (inkl MwSt) das Entlüften und Befüllen der Bremsen echt günstig.
Ich warte nicht auf Bläschen oder so ... ich spühle die ganze Anlage in einem Rutsch mehrfach durch.


----------



## coma1976 (15. April 2012)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeDidi (15. April 2012)

Habe heute die Sektor gesehen und nicht schlecht gestaunt, als ich sah, wie viel teurer die in den letzten 1 ½ Jahren geworden ist. Macht sich aber sehr schön in deinem Prophet!


----------



## coma1976 (15. April 2012)

danke- habe meine im neuzustand hier im bikemarkt günstig geschossen und bin echt zufrieden mit der performance!


----------



## bluehotel (15. April 2012)

...sieht sehr stimmig aus.


----------



## Master | Torben (16. April 2012)

So ihr Propheten... 

Erstmal ein Bild meiner beiden:






Nun das Thema: Ich will das Prophet MX auch RAW machen. Jedoch wäre es sehr sehr schade dafür das doch recht seltene Team Replica zu opfern.

Deshalb die Frage ob jemand von euch bzw. jemand den ihr kennt eventuell sein 'normales' Prophet MX (ISCG, Größe L, Steckachshinterbau) gegen meines tauschen würde. Der Rahmen befindet sich in gutem Zustand, ich habe ihn vor ca. 1 Jahr von einem Bikeladen als Gebrauchtrahmen gekauft. Hinweis und Sicherheitsaufkleber sind alle noch drauf, etc.

Bei Interesse meldet euch - Details und Detailfotos klären wir dann. Der Rahmen wird nicht verkauft - wenn dann nur getauscht


----------



## mc schrecka (17. April 2012)

Das Prophet hat Osternohe (sowohl Freeride als auch Downhill) sehr gut überstanden 
Wenn das große mal nicht verfügbar ist, geht also auch der Prophet super


----------



## Thiel (25. April 2012)

Hallo,

was kann man für einen Prophet Rahmen verlangen ?

Mitte Tretlager bis Ende Sattelrohr sinds 430mm
Mitte Steuerrohr bis Sattelrohr Oberkanntemitte ca 570mm

Größe ist dann ? Habe mich nie mit beschäftigt, passte halt 
Hinten ist Schnellspanner.











Gibt eine Scheuerstelle von den Zügen am Steuerrohr
Eine Kettenstrebe hat einen kleinen Lackplatzer
Ansonsten schaut er gut aus. Auf Detailsuche bin ich noch nicht gegangen aber ich würde sagen, das er sehr gut in Schuss ist.

Grund des möglichen Verkaufs sind Gedanken an einen stabileren Rahmen mit Option auf mehr Federweg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpine Maschine (25. April 2012)

Schau mal im Bikemarkt hier, da werden gerade einige Komplett-Prophets gehandelt. Daran kannste dich orientieren.

Denke aber nicht, dass dir einer wesentlich mehr als 500 Euro dafür gibt.


----------



## coma1976 (25. April 2012)

500? ich denke wohl eher so an max 350! bei ebay gehen die auch für den preis weg:-(


----------



## Thiel (25. April 2012)

Hmmm, schauen wir mal. Für 500,- würde ich schon überlegen 
Komplettverkauf eventuel auch... 

Welcher Rahmen / Bike käme den von Cannondale als Nachfolger in Frage ? Außer Jeckyll und Claymore (zu teuer)

Wie ist das Moto ?


----------



## coma1976 (25. April 2012)

behalt doch einfach dein prophet!


----------



## crack_MC (25. April 2012)

Thiel schrieb:


> Hmmm, schauen wir mal. Für 500,- würde ich schon überlegen
> Komplettverkauf eventuel auch...
> 
> Welcher Rahmen / Bike käme den von Cannondale als Nachfolger in Frage ? Außer Jeckyll und Claymore (zu teuer)
> ...


 
Kann dir nur den besten Tip geben : behalte dein Prophet und bau dir das Bike hochwertig / leicht auf,optimal mit 140er Lefty


----------



## bluehotel (25. April 2012)

crack_MC schrieb:


> Kann dir nur den besten Tip geben : behalte dein Prophet und bau dir das Bike hochwertig / leicht auf,optimal mit 140er Lefty



... kann mich dem nur anschließen!


----------



## LeDidi (25. April 2012)

Moto könnte ich günstig ein neues Komplettrad herzaubern. Ist der grün/weiße Alurahmen mit der Domain im Aufbau. Schreib mir doch eine PM, wenn du Interesse hast!


----------



## Master | Torben (26. April 2012)

Zum Thema Prophet und Preis - das habe ich für meinen beiden bezahlt:

CD Prophet Größe S, ohne Dämpfer mit Steuersatz: 250 Euro
CD Prophet MX Team Replica Größe L, Fox DHX 5, mit Steuersatz: 550


----------



## mc schrecka (26. April 2012)

mach mir mal ein gutes Komplett-Angebot  bräuchte noch eins für mei Freundin


----------



## Master | Torben (26. April 2012)

Thiel schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> was kann man für einen Prophet Rahmen verlangen ?
> 
> ...



Gabel ist eine Revelation?
Falls du in Einzelteilen verkaufen solltest hätte ich da Interesse dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeDidi (7. Mai 2012)

Mal auf einer kleinen Ausfahrt 







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Robert Johnson (14. Mai 2012)

Robert Johnson schrieb:


> Hier mal meine Kiste...



mein Prophet steht wegen Fuhrparkverkleinerung zur Disposition...Bei Interesse bitte PM an mich...Ausstattung wie auf Foto, wenig KM, gepflegter Zustand...Stand die letzten 2 Jahre leider nur rum


----------



## Airhaenz (20. Mai 2012)

Auch ich muss meinen Fuhrpark verkleinern und trenne mich von dem Rahmenset meiner Frau. Cannondale Prohet Größe M mit Fox RP2, Steuersatz, Umwerfer und Stütze, Tune ssp.


----------



## mazdaspeed (22. Mai 2012)

Würde eines in XL suchen, da ich sehr groß bin, entweder Rahmen oder als kpl. Bike, falls da jemand was hat´....

danke

walter


----------



## Girl (24. Mai 2012)

Ich habe eine Frage an die erfahren Prophetbiker mit einem Stahlfederdämpfer.

Es gibt von Fox Stahlfederdämpfer mit Pro Pedal, funktioniert das wirklich? Würde das im Prphet überhaupt Sinn machen?
Ich fahre derzeit einen RP23 und der rauscht irgendwann durch. 
Wegen der paar Gramm mehr mache ich mir keine Sorgen. 
Ich fahre damit meine ganzen CC Trainings, Gardasee und schöne Abfahrten.

Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen und Meinungen zu dem Thema. 
Dämpfer sollte ein 200x57 sein und wird in XC befestigt.


----------



## Mr.Fork (25. Mai 2012)

Da ich kaum noch zum fahren komme bastle ich eben 

Neu sind Crossmax St, Sattel und Stütze.
Jetzt brauche ich nur noch ne Schwarze Kurbel.
Ach ja am Wochenende wird auch wieder gefahren!


----------



## Giulia Spider (29. Mai 2012)

Thiel schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> was kann man für einen Prophet Rahmen verlangen ?
> 
> ...



Müsste lt. Deiner Angabe ein Rahmen in Größe M sein! 
Suche einen M-Rahmen, da mir die Rahmengröße L auf Dauer zu groß ist. Falls Du ihn noch verkaufen willst, bitte PM an mich!


----------



## Alpine Maschine (29. Mai 2012)

Girl schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Frage an die erfahren Prophetbiker mit einem Stahlfederdämpfer.
> 
> Es gibt von Fox Stahlfederdämpfer mit Pro Pedal, funktioniert das wirklich? Würde das im Prphet überhaupt Sinn machen?
> Ich fahre derzeit einen RP23 und der rauscht irgendwann durch.
> ...



Ich kann mir nur schwer vorstellen, dass das Prophet mit einem richtig abgestimmten Coil-Dämpfer funktioniert. Denn der Hinterbau ist degressiv ausgelegt, damit sich zusammen mit einem Luftelement eine lineare Kennlinie ergibt. Bei einem Coil würde der Hinterbau durchsacken.

Hab im Moment einen 200/57 in meinem Prophet drin. Das ist zuviel, dass passt nicht zum Bike, schon gar nicht in der XC-Stellung.

Deswegen suche ich gerade jemanden, der einen 200/57er Fox DHX Air sucht und mit mir gegen einen gleichwertigen 200/50er-Air-Dämpfer tauscht.

AM

ps. 43er Sitzrohr ist M


----------



## coma1976 (29. Mai 2012)

Mr.Fork schrieb:


> Da ich kaum noch zum fahren komme bastle ich eben
> 
> Neu sind Crossmax St, Sattel und Stütze.
> Jetzt brauche ich nur noch ne Schwarze Kurbel.
> Ach ja am Wochenende wird auch wieder gefahren!



soviel zum thema ich pimp nicht mehr!

sehr schön der herr-weiter so! wir müssen mal wieder los!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluehotel (30. Mai 2012)

... wirf mal einen Blick auf meinen Propheten.
Der Dämpfer ist sehr variabel und kann alles von plush bis effektives Propedal. Fährt sich deutlich besser als der Swinger 4 Way ohne Piggy Bag.
Bei allen Stahlfeder-Versuchen hatte ich immer das Gefühl, dass der Rahmen mit seiner tendenziell degressiven Kennlinie schon sehr auf Luftdämpfer gemünzt ist.
Aber das ist nur mein persönlicher Eindruck.





Girl schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Frage an die erfahren Prophetbiker mit einem Stahlfederdämpfer.
> 
> Es gibt von Fox Stahlfederdämpfer mit Pro Pedal, funktioniert das wirklich? Würde das im Prphet überhaupt Sinn machen?
> Ich fahre derzeit einen RP23 und der rauscht irgendwann durch.
> ...


----------



## Girl (31. Mai 2012)

Danke, ich hab das Problem das der Dämpfer in der Mitte so durchrauscht, vielleicht sollte ich wirklich mal einen anderen Luftdämpfer testen. Der Fox ist nicht optimal obwhl er die kleine Luftkammer hat.
Welche Dämpfer machen noch Sinn und funktionieren?
Fahre in der XC Einstellung mit einem 200x57mm Dämpfer.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (31. Mai 2012)

Hier im Forum gab es mal Anleitung zum verkleinern der Luftkammer.

Ich würde dir auf jeden Fall vom DHX Air abraten, der hat eine recht lineare Abstimmung. Genau den bin ich gefahren (bzw. hab ihn gerade verbaut) und muss den Höchstdruck bei kleinster Progressionskammer fahren, damit er einigermaßen akzeptabel arbeitet.

Ebenso rate ich dir von 200/57 ab. Passt einfach nicht zum Rahmen, m.M.


----------



## Girl (31. Mai 2012)

DHX hatte ich auch schon ein paar Tage drin, hat keinen Sinn  sieht aber schick im Rahmen aus 

Ich hab schon eine kleine Luftkammer, werde die Tage mal etwas Fett einfüllen, müsste ja auch schon was bringen.


----------



## bluehotel (31. Mai 2012)

...ich kann mich dem nur anschließen. Je nach Reifen hat man auch Probleme mit dem Abstand zum Sitzrohr beim komplette Einfedern.

Ich fahre einen Swinger Air X4 190/50 in der XC Position. Kann ich nur wirklich nur empfehlen.

Der DHX ist in meinen Augen als Substitut für Stahlfederdämpfer gebaut worden.

Aber schaut mal als Inspiration auf folgende Zeit:

http://www.bencol1.com/page_mep_force_6.html



Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Ebenso rate ich dir von 200/57 ab. Passt einfach nicht zum Rahmen, m.M.


----------



## supernanny (31. Mai 2012)

Trenne mich schweren Herzens von meinem Propheten MX mit Lefty.
Wer Interesse hat:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/CANNONDALE-P..._Fahrräder&hash=item4ab7eae6bc#ht_1059wt_1312

Ist ein schönes Bike, doch manchmal kommt halt etwas Neues...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpine Maschine (31. Mai 2012)

bluehotel schrieb:


> ...
> Ich fahre einen Swinger Air X4 190/50 in der XC Position. Kann ich nur wirklich nur empfehlen.
> 
> Der DHX ist in meinen Augen als Substitut für Stahlfederdämpfer gebaut worden.



Der Swinger ist der meistunterschätzte Dämpfer. Bei dem DHX hasz du völlig Recht.


----------



## foenfrisur (31. Mai 2012)

Das Prophet ist eh ein Paradebeispiel für die Nutzung eines Swinger Air 4Way und dessen Nachfolgern.


----------



## Xah88 (1. Juni 2012)

fiel mir gerade bei kleinanzeigen auf, falls wer noch ein günstiges sucht...

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/berlin/fahrraeder/herren/u109016


----------



## gischus (1. Juni 2012)

Das verkleinern der Luftkammer ist überhaupt kein Problem. Von Fox gibts dazu Kunststoff spacer die man einfach innen reinklippt. Mit kleinen Modifikationen passen die auch bei meinem dt swiss rein. Habe jetzt den kleinsten drin und bin echt überrascht wieviel das bringt. Werde aber heute nochmal den mittleren ausprobieren...

Fahre übrigens 200/55mm in Fr Stellung. Das ist mit 2,4er nobby zu viel, mit 2,2er x-KING gehts gut. Da ich jetzt den hub meiner lefty auf Ca 150mm erhöhen werde hoffe ich dass ich dann auch die xc-position mit relativ flachem lenkwinkel fahren kann. Dann wäre auch wieder ein 2.4er möglich.... 

Is doch echt geil dass man am Prophet soviele Möglichkeiten hat!


----------



## bluehotel (1. Juni 2012)

Federweg erweitern...?



gischus schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Da ich jetzt den hub meiner lefty auf Ca 150mm erhöhen werde hoffe ich dass ich dann auch die xc-position mit relativ flachem lenkwinkel fahren kann. Dann wäre auch wieder ein 2.4er möglich....
> 
> Is doch echt geil dass man am Prophet soviele Möglichkeiten hat!


----------



## gischus (1. Juni 2012)

Jep. In der Luftkammer oder im Dämpfer selbst ist irgendwo ein kleiner spacer den man entfernen kann. Bei den leftys für 29er hat man auch ne lefty Max hält nur mit drei oder vier gon den spacern. Bei den normalen ist da immer jich einer nd der kann raus. Wenn man die Gabel resetet sieht man ja das von den nadellagern her noch 2 bis 3 cm mehr gehen würden.


----------



## bluehotel (1. Juni 2012)

Aha.


----------



## Master | Torben (2. Juni 2012)

Zum Thema Dämpfer: fahre in meinem Prophet MX einen 5th Element Coil 216x63 in der FR-Position - funktioniert hervorragend.


----------



## gischus (2. Juni 2012)

Was hast du denn dann für einen lenkwinkel bei welcher Gabeleinbaulänge?Dürfte recht steil sein....


----------



## Master | Torben (2. Juni 2012)

Lenkwinkel entspricht dem eines 200mm Dämpfers in der XC Position.
In Kombination mit meiner Rock Shox Lyrik 160mm ist das Bike ein Traum.

Das Hinterrad erhebt sich bei dieser Kombination auch weniger als bei einem 200x50 Dämpfer in XC Position - somit kann ich jeden Reifen fahren der in den Hinterbau passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Master | Torben (12. Juni 2012)

Bilder!

Prophet






Prophetin


----------



## LeDidi (12. Juni 2012)

Hüppsch...


----------



## coma1976 (12. Juni 2012)

warst du mit dem monarch zufrieden? Welches tune?


----------



## LeDidi (12. Juni 2012)

Ich? Sehr eigentlich! Wobei ich den mit großer Luftkammer hatte und ihm die kleine deutlich besser stehen würde. Ich hatte den C-Tune, würde ihn aber heute lieber mit B-Tune und kleiner Kammer fahren. So, wie ich ihn auch verkaufe 
Hab ihn mir ja auch so gekauft, aber dann doch einen alten RP 23 reingemacht.


----------



## bluehotel (12. Juni 2012)

Very nice ... sieht sehr schön "aufgeräumt" aus 



Master | Torben schrieb:


> Bilder!
> 
> Prophet
> 
> ...


----------



## KWC-toiletspray (16. Juni 2012)

Hallo,
heut ist meins gekommen ! Direkt mal aufgebaut.

Kommt noch : 

- neues Kettenblatt 32T (e13 - the hive) -> bestellt

Nächsten Monat:
Neue Gabel - Lyrik / Revelation / 32 /36 oder die Durolux (120-160) je nachdem was ich "günstig" bekomme
Gravity Dropper - 100mm
Schwarzer Lenker.

Gewicht momentan 13,1kg.


----------



## bluehotel (17. Juni 2012)

Hübsches Rad ... ich bin mit meiner Forca sehr zufrieden. Dürfte deutlich günstiger als eine Gravity Dropper kommen. Du muss nur mit den roten Akzenten Leben


----------



## KWC-toiletspray (17. Juni 2012)

Danke.

Das stimmt. Aber 80mm sind mir zuwenig.. 100 sind gut, besser wären 110 (genau soviel verstelle ich immer) aber leider kenne ich keine Stütze die soviel kann. Selbst die Kindshock LEV (sofern die mal rauskommt) kann nicht mehr. zum nicht in 27,2mm.


----------



## LeDidi (18. Juni 2012)

Braucht jemand einen M-Rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluehotel (19. Juni 2012)

LeDidi schrieb:


> Braucht jemand einen M-Rahmen?



Welche Farbe, welche Version ... mit Dämpfer und /oder Buchsen?

Und natürlich: Wieviel?

XOXO


----------



## LeDidi (19. Juni 2012)

Ist ein 2er aus 08 oder 09. Neu aufgebaut habe ich es Juni 2009. Farbe seht ihr auf den Bildern, kein MX, mit DÃ¤mpfer. Mit dazu wÃ¼rde ich gerne den Acros 15R, die Thomson und die Hope-Klemme legen.
Im Rahmen ist ein RP 23 mit Huber-Buchsen, fÃ¼r +75â¬ wÃ¼rde ich einen neuen Monarch RT 3 stattdessen einbauen, fÃ¼r +275â¬ die ein Jahr alte Fox 32 RL mit Service im April.

Preislich finde ich einen halben Riesen fÃ¼r Rahmen mit Anbauteilen fair.





Interesse?

GruÃ,
Didi


----------



## bluehotel (19. Juni 2012)

LeDidi schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Interesse?
> 
> ...



Ich muss das Bild mal meiner Freundin zeigen ... sie hat jetzt ofter mein Prophet unterm Hintern als "ihr" Jekyll. Von daher wäre ein reiner Rahmentausch konsequent.
Wenn, würde ich nur Rahmen mit Buchsen wollen. Den Rest habe ich in Hülle  und Fülle.
Ich meld mich wieder...


----------



## LeDidi (19. Juni 2012)

Alles klar...


----------



## the-flyest (20. Juni 2012)

Hey,
ich überlege mir auch ein Prophet zu gönnen. Hab grade mal nach Gebrauchten geguckt und eins gefunden welches noch grob wie hier
http://web.archive.org/web/20070319214012/http://www.cannondale.com/bikes/05/ce/model-5VE4X.html
ausgestattet ist.
Der Preis liegt bei 1200 VB. Habs leider noch nicht live gesehen, aber ist der Preis gerechtfertigt falls es gut gepflegt wurde?
Auf was sollte ich beim Prophet achten und was sind bekannte Schwachstellen grade auch bei der Lefty?


----------



## bluehotel (20. Juni 2012)

Hi,

Ich fahre selber so ein Rad 

Das Prophet MX hat eigentlich keine Schwächen. Es ist nur ein wenig robuster und somit ein wenig schwerer.

Aufpassen muss man nur bei 2 Komponenten: Der Umwerfer muss ein E-Type sein und das Hinterrad braucht eine Nabe für 135x12er Steckachse. Das ist heute schon ein wenig spezieller, weil viele Räder auf 10mm Durchmesser oder 150er Breite gegangen sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeDidi (20. Juni 2012)

...na, Bremsstempeln ist mMn doche eine kleine Schwäche. Ansonsten fällt mir auch keine ein...


----------



## the-flyest (21. Juni 2012)

Ist wohl doch nicht das 2005 sondern ein 2006 Team Replica.

zur Austattung:


> Prophet, 140 mm große L
> Kette Shimano 9-speed
> Shimano XT Dual controll (Bremsen und schalten mit einem Hebel)
> Rear Derailleur sram x-9
> ...



Wie sind da eure Preiseinschätzungen?


----------



## Duc851 (21. Juni 2012)

Ich frage mich gerade wie Shimano Dual Control mit nem x9-Schaltwerk zusammen arbeitet


----------



## Maiki_35 (21. Juni 2012)

Hi ich hab mal so eine Frage, an euch. Ich habe mir Ende letzten Jahres gebraucht ein Prophet 600 gekauft. Hab es wieder hergerichtet und schicker gemacht. 

Auch die Federung musste überholt werden, Lefty Max vorn Manitou Dämpfer hinten.

Jetzt fängt der Dämpfer wieder an Öl zu lassen. Der Jenige der die Sachen gewartet hat, er macht nix anderes, meint sei nicht normal, leider hat er momentan keine Zeit da er im Urlaub ist.

Meine Frage wäre, was gibt es für gute Alternativen, nach was muss ich genau suchen. Ist übrigens die 140 mm Version. 

Danke schon mal. Vielleichtmhat ja jemand nen Dämpfer der passt und gut ist, im Keller liegen. 

Gruss
Maik


----------



## Duc851 (21. Juni 2012)

Manitou Swinger X4 ist das bisher beste, was ich im Prophet gefahren bin. Du brauchst 200x50mm.


----------



## bluehotel (21. Juni 2012)

Duc851 schrieb:


> Manitou Swinger X4 ist das bisher beste, was ich im Prophet gefahren bin. Du brauchst 200x50mm.



... oder 190x50 und hängst den Dämpfer in die XC Position für einen FR Lenkwinkel!


----------



## Maiki_35 (21. Juni 2012)

Ne ich mag es so, wie es jetzt ist. Für ausgedehnte Touren XC und wenn es mal zum Shutteln geht und es den ganzen Tag nur Bergab geht, FR Position.


----------



## bluehotel (22. Juni 2012)

Maiki_35 schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Danke schon mal. Vielleichtmhat ja jemand nen Dämpfer der passt und gut ist, im Keller liegen.
> 
> ...



Ich habe wirlich einen fitten Manitou Swinger 4 Way im Keller liegen (200x50).

Wie wäre Dein Agebot?


----------



## Duc851 (22. Juni 2012)

bluehotel schrieb:


> ... oder 190x50 und hängst den Dämpfer in die XC Position für einen FR Lenkwinkel!



Ich glaube immer noch daran, dass 190x50mm den Federweg reduziert im Gegensatz zu 200x50mm. Ich habe ich das nicht gerechnet, sondern einfach nur vom Ankucken der Anlenkung.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (22. Juni 2012)

Das hat nicht mit der Anlenkung zu tun, sondern dass der 190er weinger Hub hat. Nicht auf'm Papier (da haben 190er und 200er beide 38 mm), aber im RL.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeDidi (22. Juni 2012)

Ich hätte noch einen neuen Monarch RT3.

Wer weiß es noch nicht?


----------



## Alpine Maschine (22. Juni 2012)

Ich! Aber ich muss erst meinen neuen Fox RP23 zum funktionieren bringen. Die "M"-Luftkammer ist wohl etwas groß, jedenfalls rauscht er so hammermäßig durch, dass er kaum (also eigentlich gar nicht) fahrbar ist. Viel schlechter als der DHX Air, der vorher drin war


----------



## LeDidi (22. Juni 2012)

B-Tune und kleine Kammer...


----------



## Girl (22. Juni 2012)

Selbst dann rauscht er durch, hab noch paar Gramm Fett reingemacht, jetzt fährt er sich geil


----------



## bluehotel (22. Juni 2012)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Das hat nicht mit der Anlenkung zu tun, sondern dass der 190er weinger Hub hat. Nicht auf'm Papier (da haben 190er und 200er beide 38 mm), aber im RL.



38mm ?!? ... Ich denke, beide haben 50mm.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (22. Juni 2012)

Hm, jetzt wo du es sagst ...

50 mm ist auch passender bzgl. Übersetzungsverhältnis.

Aber es bleibt dabei, dass der 190er den Hub nur theoretisch hat und deswegen im SL nur 120mm FW ergeben hat, der 200er den Hub auch praktisch rausrückt und damit im "normalen" auf 140 FW kommt.


----------



## 1st_Parma (22. Juni 2012)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Aber es bleibt dabei, dass der 190er den Hub nur theoretisch hat und deswegen im SL nur 120mm FW ergeben hat, der 200er den Hub auch praktisch rausrückt und damit im "normalen" auf 140 FW kommt.


 
Erklär mal bitte.


----------



## Whitey (22. Juni 2012)

Du hast EINBAULÄNGE und HUB.

Bei 190mm Einbaulänge und 50mm Hub kollidiert beim vollen Einfedern der Reifen mit der Sitzstrebe. Und die Geo ist für den Allerwertesten. 

Beim SL ist mit 190mm am Heck ca 2.5cm niedriger als das normale Prophet. Demnach vorne auch keine 140er Lefty sondern eine 120er. Und, das SL hat keine 50mm Hub sondern nur 44mm.

Ergo 200x50 im Prophet, 190x44 im SL. 

Du kannst im Prophet aber auch 200x55/56/57 fahren - das funktioniert und ergibt bis zu ca. 160mm Federweg am Heck.
Dabei ist nur zu beachten dass der SAG nicht von den 55/56/57mm Hub ermittelt wird sondern Du von den 50mm Hub ausgehen solltest.
Ergo 25% von 50mm ergibt ca 13mm Sag. Sonst passt der Lenkwinkel nicht mehr. 
Beim harten Einsatz nutz Du dann, je nach Einstellung vom DHX Air (ich habe ihn bei 80KG mit 2 Ringen sichtbar gefahren) den gesamten Federweg und das Bike bleibt wendig und quirlig.

EDIT:




144mm Federweg vorne Lefty Maxx by 88aid, 160mm Federweg hinten mit DHX Air 5.0 (200x57), kleine Luftkammer - perfekte Trailsau!


----------



## bluehotel (22. Juni 2012)

... bei mir gabs noch keinen Ärger mit dem Sitzrohr.
Und die Einbaulänge wird ja auch teilweise durch die andere Position kompensiert. Ich würde den Dämpfer (190er) darum niemals in der FR Position fahren.

Gibt es denn bei den längeren Hüben mit einem 200 Dämpfer (ggf. in der FR) Position nicht auch Konfrontation mit dem Sitzrohr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gischus (22. Juni 2012)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Ich! Aber ich muss erst meinen neuen Fox RP23 zum funktionieren bringen. Die "M"-Luftkammer ist wohl etwas groß, jedenfalls rauscht er so hammermäßig durch, dass er kaum (also eigentlich gar nicht) fahrbar ist. Viel schlechter als der DHX Air, der vorher drin war



Ich habe noch einen spacer zur volumenreduzierung für FoxDämpfer da. Kannste haben wenn du willst...


----------



## Whitey (22. Juni 2012)

Nein keine Probleme in der fr Stellung wenn die Reifen nicht sehr hoch bauen...dafür richtig viel Spaß. Der hinterbau läuft so gut damit!


----------



## bluehotel (22. Juni 2012)

...mh. Klingt langsam nach ner Option.

Hab heute in mein Gemini einen DHX Air 5.0 eingebaut. Wenn er sich da gut schlägt, könnte ich in meinem Prophet glatt ziehen. Ich bin eh ein Freund von möglichst wenigen verschiedenen Komponenten im Fuhrpark.

Ich mag Dein Rad. Vermutlich würden ihm noch zwei Buchstaben gut stehen


----------



## anicalp (23. Juni 2012)

bluehotel schrieb:


> ...mh. Klingt langsam nach ner Option.
> 
> Hab heute in mein Gemini einen DHX Air 5.0 eingebaut. Wenn er sich da gut schlägt, könnte ich in meinem Prophet glatt ziehen. Ich bin eh ein Freund von möglichst wenigen verschiedenen Komponenten im Fuhrpark.
> 
> Ich mag Dein Rad. Vermutlich würden ihm noch zwei Buchstaben gut stehen


 
Hallo leute,
Ich bin zwar neu hier, aber Prophet (SL) fahre ich seit 2007, früher in Tschechien. Eure Diskussion ist sehr interessant, ich bin auch von XC-Konfiguration über Trail- zu AM gekommen. Jetzt habe ich RP23 200x57mm Piston - es scheint aber, daß der Hub auf 50mm reduziert ist (aus C'dale Rize), und 140er Vanilla drauf. Wie es hier beschrieben wurde, der Dämpfer geht zu schnell durch, aber kein Problem mit Schlägen gegen Sitzrohr (XC-Mode, 2,25 Pneu).

Weil mein Fahren in der Zeit aggressiver wurde, suche ich jetzt eine Kettenführung ohne die Kurbel (Kettenblätter) wechseln zu müssen.
Ich habe Shaman Enduro BB (angeblich 3-fach schaltbar) gekauft, aber es konnte nicht montiert werden (laut Servisleute verträgt sie sich nicht mit dem E-type XT Umwerfer).
Also könnt ihr mir eine Kettenführung empfehlen, die mit E-type Aufnahme und 'normalen' Kettenblättern (44,32,22) funktioniert?

Noch das Bild (ursprünglich Cannondale Prophet SL 3 2007):


----------



## Whitey (23. Juni 2012)

@anicalp: Dreh den Dämpfer mal um ... der Kolben sollte zum Hinterbau zeigen .... 
Bzgl Kettenführung: Shimano XTR Trail Schaltwerk. Ich sehe sonst keinen Weg für das Prophet.

@bluehotel: Bin das Prophet mehrere Jahre gefahren. Ja als MX wärs noch geiler gewesen aber bin gut klar gekommen. Als das Bike an seine Grenzen kam habe ich es gegen ein Liteville 601 getauscht .... :-D .... nicht besser, aber anderst.


----------



## bluehotel (23. Juni 2012)

@Whitey:

Sag mal ... auf einem der Bilder hast Du den Swinger im Propheten verbaut. Wie ist der direkte Vergleich zum DHX Air?
(Jenseites der 7 mm Diskussion)

@anicalp:

Ich sehe bei der Kettenführung mit E-Type schwarz. Bei mir kamen sich alle (auch ICGS) mit dem Shimano Teil ins Gehege. Also musste der Umwerfer gehen. Das kleinste Kettenblatt habe ich gelassen. So kann ich im absoluten Notfall "von Hand umwerfen".

Aber braucht das normale Prophet einen E-Type Umwerfer?
(Ich kenne halt nur das MX).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maiki_35 (23. Juni 2012)

bzgl kettenführung, denke ich ja auch gerade nach. theoretisch müsste man auch nen umwerfer mit 31,8 Schelle verbauen können, so als Topswingversion. Einzig die Montage könnte etwas frimmelig werden. Ich suche nur noch nen günstigen Umwerfer, dann probier ich das mal.


----------



## anicalp (23. Juni 2012)

Whitey schrieb:


> @anicalp: Dreh den Dämpfer mal um ... der Kolben sollte zum Hinterbau zeigen ....
> Bzgl Kettenführung: Shimano XTR Trail Schaltwerk. Ich sehe sonst keinen Weg für das Prophet.
> 
> @bluehotel: Bin das Prophet mehrere Jahre gefahren. Ja als MX wärs noch geiler gewesen aber bin gut klar gekommen. Als das Bike an seine Grenzen kam habe ich es gegen ein Liteville 601 getauscht .... :-D .... nicht besser, aber anderst.


 
Hallo Whitney,
Hat die Richtung des Dämpfers Auswirkung auf die Funktion? Ich errinere mich daß das Prophet SL 2 (2007) auch umgekeht montierten Dämpfer vom Hersteller hatte.

Bzw. XTR Trail Schaltwerk - ich hatte es auf anderem Bike aber mußte sowieso KeFü montieren um die Kettenschläge (und davon kommende Probleme) zu eliminieren.
Prophet ist halt keine Bikepark Machine und ich werde damit leben müssen...


----------



## Maiki_35 (23. Juni 2012)

mir fällt ein, es gibt eine kettenführung wo man den umwerfer drann schrauben kann.

schau mal  hier 

mir zu teuer aber vielleicht was für dich


----------



## coma1976 (23. Juni 2012)

oder man fährt einfach zweifach vorne! reicht doch auch bei 38 zähnen vorne!

bei der shaman führung ist es auch abhängig was für eine kurbel man hat, mit meiner truvativ noir hatte ich mit drei kb`s keine probleme


----------



## Trialside (23. Juni 2012)

Für 2fach gibts auch ne Lösung von Blackspire. Ist auch in anderen Farben erhältlich...

Ansonsten fällt mir für 3fach nur die G-Junkies Dreist ein, die im Link von Maiki_35 verwendet wird...


----------



## gischus (24. Juni 2012)

Ich fahre auch einen normalen umwerfer mit klemmschelle. Ist kein Problem! Denke das xtr trail ist bzw das bald kommende xt trail ist wihl die bessere Lösung....


----------



## anicalp (24. Juni 2012)

gischus schrieb:


> Ich fahre auch einen normalen umwerfer mit klemmschelle. Ist kein Problem! Denke das xtr trail ist bzw das bald kommende xt trail ist wihl die bessere Lösung....


 
Hallo gischus,
Welchen Umwerfer hast du genau?
Wenn ich die E-type Platte abmontieren könnte, dann passt die Shaman KeFü bestimmt.
Warum benutzt Cannondale E-type Umwerfer, wenn es auch mit 'normalem' funktioniert? (nur rhetorische Frage)


----------



## gischus (24. Juni 2012)

Habe den 960er xtr drauf. Geht problemlos. Müsste noch zwei Millimeter tiefer, dann wäre es perfekt aber funst auch so in allen sinnvollen Gängen...


----------



## Maiki_35 (24. Juni 2012)

anicalp schrieb:


> Hallo gischus,
> Welchen Umwerfer hast du genau?
> Wenn ich die E-type Platte abmontieren könnte, dann passt die Shaman KeFü bestimmt.
> Warum benutzt Cannondale E-type Umwerfer, wenn es auch mit 'normalem' funktioniert? (nur rhetorische Frage)



Ist halt Cannondale.


----------



## Maiki_35 (24. Juni 2012)

gischus schrieb:


> Habe den 960er xtr drauf. Geht problemlos. Müsste noch zwei Millimeter tiefer, dann wäre es perfekt aber funst auch so in allen sinnvollen Gängen...



ist der top oder downswing?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gischus (24. Juni 2012)

Schelle ist tiefer als das leitblech. Heißt glaub ich dann topswing...


----------



## Maiki_35 (24. Juni 2012)

gischus schrieb:


> Schelle ist tiefer als das leitblech. Heißt glaub ich dann topswing...



jup topswing. gut werde ich mir auch einen besorgen plus kefü...


----------



## bluehotel (24. Juni 2012)

Hi,

Ich könnte Dir beides verticken ... Kettenführung und den besagten Umwerfer.

Schreib mir ne PM und wir werden uns einig!


----------



## Whitey (25. Juni 2012)

@bluehotel - der Swinger ist gut, aber irgendwie matschig fand ich. Der DHX ist von der Performance immer gleich und passt super zum Hinterbau des Propheten (wenn Du die kleine Luftkammer nimmst, sonst passt es gar nicht).

Ich fahre das XTR Trail am 601, maximal kurze Kette, die Kupplung maximal gespannt. Da schlägt und hüft nix mehr ?!


----------



## anicalp (25. Juni 2012)

Trialside schrieb:


> Für 2fach gibts auch ne Lösung von Blackspire. Ist auch in anderen Farben erhältlich...
> 
> Ansonsten fällt mir für 3fach nur die G-Junkies Dreist ein, die im Link von Maiki_35 verwendet wird...


 
Unten die Antwort meiner Nachfrage von G-Junkies, also auch keine sichere Lösung:
"Das ist leider ein sehr problematischer Rahmen in Verbindung mit einer Kettenführung. Die Kettenführung "Dreist ET" passt dort leider auch nicht. Sie würde gegen das Lager des Hinterbaus stoßen. Man kann an der Stelle auch nichts anpassen (absägen oder feilen) da genau dort der Halter für den E-Type Umwerfer an der Grundplatte angeschraubt wird."


----------



## the-flyest (7. Juli 2012)

Bin jetzt also auch offizieller Prophet Besitzer. Das Ding musste ich einfach haben

Ist ein MX von 2006
Ausstattung:
Lefty Max Carbon SPV
Manitou Swinger Air X3 (2007)
Schaltwerk, Umwerfer und Kurbel XTR 960
XT 760 Bremse mit Dualcontrol Hebeln
Mavic xm819 Felgen mit Cannondale Naben
Rocket Ron 2,4 (sollte ich gegen 2,2 RQ+MK2 combi tauschen oder?)
Race Face Next XC Rise Carbon Lenker (bei dem teil bin ich mir auch noch unschlüssig)

Nachdem ich die Kiste halb auseinander genommen habe um sie zu reinigen, der Vorbesitzer war nicht grade nen Sauberkeitsfanatiker. Bzw. hat die Schaltung nur so getrieft vor Schmiermittel. Hab dann auch ne neue Kette Rangemacht.
Jetzt muss ich noch die HR Bremse entlüften. Das ist mir beim Bremse reinigen wohl Luft ins System gekommen, hab noch nicht so viel Erfahrung mit den Dingern.
Ein weiteres Problem ist, dass der Umwerfer auf dem kleinen Blatt am Reifen scheuert. Das Runterschalten läuft jetzt nicht mehr so ideal, aber es geht. Hat da jemand ne Idee?


----------



## coma1976 (7. Juli 2012)

e-type umwerfer? Evtl.kettenlinie mittels tretlagerspacer verändern


----------



## Maiki_35 (7. Juli 2012)

the-flyest schrieb:


> Bin jetzt also auch offizieller Prophet Besitzer. Das Ding musste ich einfach haben
> 
> Ist ein MX von 2006
> Ausstattung:
> ...



Also hatte auf nen anderen Rad die Rocket Rons drauf und fand die einfach kacke. Nun fahre ich 2,4er Maxxus Ardent und bin zu frieden


----------



## bluehotel (7. Juli 2012)

...Rocket Rons sind okay, wenns trocken oder sandig ist. Fahre jetzt Michelin Wild Rock'r in 2.4. Mehr Grip - aber auch mehr Gewicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maiki_35 (7. Juli 2012)

bluehotel schrieb:


> ...Rocket Rons sind okay, wenns trocken oder sandig ist. Fahre jetzt Michelin Wild Rock'r in 2.4. Mehr Grip - aber auch mehr Gewicht.



grip geht vor gewicht  gerade wenn man ein prophet fährt, will man das teil ja ordentlich im gelände bewegen und dafür taugte der Rocket Ron meines erachtens nicht. ich find den ardent als guten allround reifen. mir macht er spass. 

@ bluehotel

hab es vorhin erst gelesen, also dein angebot. werd aber erst mal kette kürzen und mir noch nen schaltwerk mit mittleren käfig holen. das bringt mehr spannung auf die kette, als ein sw mit langen käfig, warum auch immer. und so extrem downhill fahr ich auch nicht um mir noch mehr gewicht ans radnzu bauen. 

ich und mein radel müssen etwas abspecken, ich mehr als mein rad.


----------



## 1st_Parma (7. Juli 2012)

the-flyest schrieb:


> Bin jetzt also auch offizieller Prophet Besitzer. Das Ding musste ich einfach haben
> 
> Ist ein MX von 2006



Ohne deine Freude großartig schmälern zu wollen, 
aber das ist kein MX, 
war ursprünglich mal ein 2006er Prophet 1000.


----------



## the-flyest (7. Juli 2012)

Ich probiers erst mal mit den Rockets. Die Felge ist mit 19 mm Maulweite auch nicht grade ideal für 2,4 Reifen. Mavic empfiehlt auch nur Reifen bis 2,3 drauf zu ziehen. Deswegen wollte ich auch auf 2,2 RQ und MK2 gehen. Die bauen doch einigermassen breit. Bei 2,3 Reifen ist die Auswahl ja nicht so groß...
Und ja ist ein E-Type Umwerfer aber mit kleineren Reifen sollte das Problem sich ja auch erledigt haben. Mal sehen ob ich demnächst die Kohle dafür habe.


----------



## Tib (8. Juli 2012)

Kommentarlose Empfehlung, falls die Seite jemand noch nicht kennen sollte:

http://reifenbreite.silberfische.net/


----------



## Thiel (8. Juli 2012)

the-flyest schrieb:


> Ich probiers erst mal mit den Rockets. Die Felge ist mit 19 mm Maulweite auch nicht grade ideal für 2,4 Reifen. Mavic empfiehlt auch nur Reifen bis 2,3 drauf zu ziehen. Deswegen wollte ich auch auf 2,2 RQ und MK2 gehen. Die bauen doch einigermassen breit. Bei 2,3 Reifen ist die Auswahl ja nicht so groß...
> habe.



Die bauen zu breit für solche Felgen. Das hatte ich damals mit Veltec V-One 19mm Maulweite auch probiert, ist aber nicht ideal, wenn man das Rad mal etwas fordert. In Willingen auf der Freeride gabs immer ganz fiese Geräusche vom Reifen, wenn man sich schön in die Kurven gelegt hat. Ich habe jede Sek. damit gerechnet, das die abspringen. Es war MKII hinten und RubberQeen 2.2 vorne.
Ich bin mittlerweile von dem Trip runter, möglichst breite Reifen fahren zu wollen.
Es bringt nur Nachteile mit sich, wenn die Felge nicht breit genug ist. 
Auf 19mm Maulweite würde ich inzwischen Reifen mit Karkassenbreite bis 50mm aufziehen - nicht mehr. Da kann man wenigstens halbwegs den Druck reduzieren und muss nicht mit 3 bar rumeiern, damit der Reifen nicht die Möglichkeit hat, abzuspringen. 
Ein Leichtgewicht auf breiten Waldwegen kann aber wohl auch breitere Reifen fahren... da würds wohl auch ein Trekkingrad tun


----------



## bluehotel (8. Juli 2012)

Ich halte die Felgen auch für zu schmal, um 2.4er zu fahren. Insbesondere der Rocket Ron baut wirklich sehr breit und würde abspringen, wenn Du um des Grip Willen den Druck reduzierst.

Aber unter uns: 2.25er würden es auch tun. Vor allem bei Nässe oder noch feuchtem Untergrund ist der Rocket Ron nur noch uf Asphalt zu gebrauchen.

Wenn Du eine günstige Alternative suchst, würde ich das aktuelle Portfolio von Michelin empfehlen: Wild Rock'r oder Wild Grip'r.

Solltest Du der Marke treu bleiben wollen, hätte ich noch zwei 2.25er Nobby Nics im Keller ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluehotel (8. Juli 2012)

Den Schritt bin ich auch gegangen: XTR mit kurzem Käfig. Aber als es immer ruppiger wurde, musste eine Führung her.
Heute bau ich eher wieder zurück, weil ich für "wirklich ruppig" mein Gemini habe 




Maiki_35 schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> werd aber erst mal kette kürzen und mir noch nen schaltwerk mit mittleren käfig holen. das bringt mehr spannung auf die kette, als ein sw mit langen käfig, warum auch immer. und so extrem downhill fahr ich auch nicht um mir noch mehr gewicht ans radnzu bauen.
> 
> ich und mein radel müssen etwas abspecken, ich mehr als mein rad.


----------



## the-flyest (8. Juli 2012)

@bluehotel:
Danke, aber Nobbys hab ich auch noch rumzuliegen. Die Michelin Rock'r könnten ganz interessant sein. Müssen es da die Advanced sein oder langen die normalen. Bei den Advanced bin ich ja Preistechnisch schon fast wieder auf Conti Niveau.


----------



## MK007 (8. Juli 2012)

the-flyest schrieb:


> Ich probiers erst mal mit den Rockets. Die Felge ist mit 19 mm Maulweite auch nicht grade ideal für 2,4 Reifen. Mavic empfiehlt auch nur Reifen bis 2,3 drauf zu ziehen. Deswegen wollte ich auch auf 2,2 RQ und MK2 gehen. Die bauen doch einigermassen breit. Bei 2,3 Reifen ist die Auswahl ja nicht so groß...
> Und ja ist ein E-Type Umwerfer aber mit kleineren Reifen sollte das Problem sich ja auch erledigt haben. Mal sehen ob ich demnächst die Kohle dafür habe.



Hey,

fahre die 819er Felgen mit vorne RQ 2,4 und hinten MKII in 2,4 und halten auf der Felge selbst am Gardasee auf dem 601 
Da musst du dir keine Gedanken machen. Allerdings hinten ist ein RQ 2,4 zu breit (sind nur noch 1-2mm Luft zum Umwerfer), selbst wenn du den Distanzring am Innenlager raus nimmst.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## bluehotel (9. Juli 2012)

Ich fahre den Michelin Wild Rock'r reinforced 2.4 (20 Euro bei eBay) ... den 2.25er gibt es schon für 18 Euro.


----------



## LeDidi (10. Juli 2012)

Hey Folks,

einer meiner Freunde ein Propheten in L - was habt ihr da?

meiner in M ist ihm leider zu klein - aber vielleicht kann ihn jemand brauchen? 


Gruß,
Didi


----------



## the-flyest (10. Juli 2012)

Hab jetzt die RQ UST und den MKII portection in 2,2 bestellt. Wird dann tubeless aufgezogen. Ist denk ich die sicherste Bank. Ausserdem find ich die Namen toll und das ist ja wohl das Wichtigste oder?


----------



## gischus (11. Juli 2012)

Nach gescheitertem Versuch 2,4er mk2 mit dt swiss xr carbon in 200*55 in der fr stellung zu fahren habe ich jetzt auch auf rq 2,2 vorn und mk2 in 2,2 hinten gewechselt. Heute werden die Schläuche gegen milch und ventile ersetzt. Ich finde der rq is die deutlich bessere wahl beim Propheten, zumindest an der front. 

Die 2,4er sahen natürlich deutlich geiler aus! Naja die fr Stellung in kombination mit mehr federweg ist mir die schmal-spur-optic Wert :-D

Alles in allem sind die Conti meiner meinung nach deutlich besser als die Schwalbe, mehr nassgrip bei weniger rollwiderstand und weniger Gewicht.


----------



## 1st_Parma (11. Juli 2012)

Auch wenn das höchstwahrscheinlich schon beantwortet/diskutiert wurde hier diese Frage: 

Was haltet ihr von der Kombi *Baron2.3 UST/RubberQueen2.2 UST*? 
Ich finde rein gewichtstechnisch fällt die Diskrepanz zwischen RQ und MK2 Protection krasser aus als zwischen den beiden oben genannten. 
Die finde ich irgendwie stimmiger/homogener. 
Nochmal zur Verdeutlichung, 
ich vergleiche hier: 


Baron2.3 UST                              *900g*
RubberQueen2.2 UST                   *800g*
MountainKing2.2 Protection (TLR) *620g*
Ist der Baron zuviel des Guten(Overkill)? Und wodurch unterscheiden sich die Gummimischungen von Baron und RQ? Ist der Baron nochmals deutlich weicher? 

Gruß


----------



## the-flyest (11. Juli 2012)

Die Rubber Queen 2,2 UST fällt real locker 50g leichter aus als angegeben und der MKII 2,2 protection wird schon mal 50g schwerer. Check mal die Gewichtsdatenbank und die Freds zu den Reifen.
So wird die Diskrepanz schon geringer oder.
Ich krieg die Kombo bald geliefert, kann ich ja dann mal wiegen und dir berichten wie mir die Reifen gefallen.


----------



## Tib (12. Juli 2012)

Reifen sind vollkommen überbewertet. Geht doch auch ohne...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coma1976 (14. Juli 2012)

[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## bluehotel (14. Juli 2012)

... ich find den Fehler nicht.


----------



## coma1976 (15. Juli 2012)

ähm tja-da hatte ich wohl zuviel

so nu aber





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## puzzel (15. Juli 2012)

Heho,

so hab inzwischen auch einen Propheten:






Bin mir nur nicht sicher ob ich die Fox drin lassen soll, ist halt kein MX Prophet... Fährt sich so aber klasse 

Rahmen: Cannondale Prophet
Antrieb: SLX mit uralt XTR Schaltwerk
Laufräder: Veltec Vtwo mit Rubber Queens 2,4
Fahrwerk: Fox Van R, Fox RP2
Bremsen: Shimano SLX

Gewicht laut Personenwage: 14,8


Gruß


----------



## coma1976 (15. Juli 2012)

schicker zwilling! Wenn es gut fährt lass es doch so, kommt ja auch auf den einsatzzweck an! Wobei du gewichtsmäßig z.b. gegenüber meiner sektor solo air 600g mehr gewicht rumfährst bei 1cm mehr fw...falls dein Prophet abspecken soll!


----------



## puzzel (15. Juli 2012)

Dankeschön  deins gefällt mir aber auch. Hab noch ne Sektor mit 140mm rumliegen vielleicht bau ich die mal ein. Wie hast du das bei dir mit der kettenführung gemacht? zwecks dem etype Umwerfer?

Gruß


----------



## Alpine Maschine (15. Juli 2012)

Es wurde ja immer über den wenig steifen Hinterbau gemeckert. Das hab ich erst mit der 160er-Fox vorne drin bemerkt. Weil man damit so viel Gas geben kann, dass man merkt, dass der Rahmen dafür eigentlich nicht ausgelegt ist.

Fahre gerade vorne ein Pike, das finde ich ideal. Wahrscheinlich werde ich mir wieder den 190er-Dämpfer für 120 mm am Heck montieren. Dann wirds ein kanckiges Trailbike.

Reifen: Vorne FA 2,35, hinten NN 2,4


----------



## Xah88 (15. Juli 2012)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Fahre gerade vorne ein Pike, das finde ich ideal. Reifen: Vorne FA 2,35, hinten NN 2,4



Genau so hatte ich meins auch


----------



## coma1976 (15. Juli 2012)

puzzel schrieb:


> Dankeschön  deins gefällt mir aber auch. Hab noch ne Sektor mit 140mm rumliegen vielleicht bau ich die mal ein. Wie hast du das bei dir mit der kettenführung gemacht? zwecks dem etype Umwerfer?
> 
> Gruß



einfach vor das etype blech-und dann mit festgeklemmt! die sektor kannst du ja auch noch umbauen auf 150mm, wenn du ihr noch nen spacer klaust


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coma1976 (15. Juli 2012)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Es wurde ja immer über den wenig steifen Hinterbau gemeckert. Das hab ich erst mit der 160er-Fox vorne drin bemerkt. Weil man damit so viel Gas geben kann, dass man merkt, dass der Rahmen dafür eigentlich nicht ausgelegt ist.QUOTE]
> 
> wäre doch perfekt so! vorne lenkwillig und hinten folgewillig steif ist ja auch nicht immer toll-hängt ja auch vom subjektiven empfinden ab!


----------



## bluehotel (15. Juli 2012)

...ich werde jetzt meine Shaman Führung einfach zurecht fräsen. Jetzt wo ich wieder einen Umwerfer fahre.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (15. Juli 2012)

coma1976 schrieb:


> wäre doch perfekt so! vorne lenkwillig und hinten folgewillig steif ist ja auch nicht immer toll-hängt ja auch vom subjektiven empfinden ab!



Na ja, ich bin mehrmals abgestiegen und hab geschaut, ob Hinterbau und Laufrad fest sind, so wabbelig war das. Muss es auch nicht bocksteif haben, aber das war etwas fish-tailysh.


----------



## coma1976 (15. Juli 2012)

shaman fahre ich auch mit tretlagerbefestigung-zusammen mit der truvativ kurbel brauchte ich nix zu fräsen..


----------



## crack_MC (15. Juli 2012)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Na ja, ich bin mehrmals abgestiegen und hab geschaut, ob Hinterbau und Laufrad fest sind, so wabbelig war das. Muss es auch nicht bocksteif haben, aber das war etwas fish-tailysh.


 
Fahre an meinem Prophet 'ne DT 240s mit RWS-Thru Bolt, hat schon etwas gebracht! Bei engeren Kurven war die Bremsscheibe (160er) vorher am schleifen,da ist jetzt z.B. Ruhe


----------



## Alpine Maschine (15. Juli 2012)

Hatte nen Deemax mit Schraubachse ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluehotel (16. Juli 2012)

coma1976 schrieb:


> shaman fahre ich auch mit tretlagerbefestigung-zusammen mit der truvativ kurbel brauchte ich nix zu fräsen..



...hab ich gestern auch noch bei mir im Keller gefunden! sollte besser gehen, als mit die ISCG. Spare ich mir die Arbeit.


----------



## bluehotel (16. Juli 2012)

Zwei Buchstaben zum Hinterbau: MX


----------



## puzzel (16. Juli 2012)

Zum Thema Hinterbau ich fahr momentan ne 12mm Steckachsnabe mit Reverse Schnellspann-Adapter, damit ist mir der Hinterbau eigentlich steif genug. Bin aber vorher nen Commencal Meta gefahren, da wackelt der Hinterbau auch wie nen Kuhschwanz dementsprechend bin ichs gewöhnt


----------



## bluehotel (16. Juli 2012)

ne andere lösung ist diese nabe:

http://www.nsbikes.com/2012/parts-and-stuff/hubs-rotary-cassette.html


da wirds auch schön steif!

(hatte ich im commencal mini dh)


----------



## LeDidi (9. August 2012)

Das letzte Mal Schwäbische Alb...


----------



## bluehotel (15. August 2012)

Freunde,

An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich ein Stück weit aus diesem Beitrag verabschieden, denn mein Prophet MX hat mich gestern verlassen, um in Darmstadt einem Alutech Gesellschaft zu leisten...

... aber ich bin ja nicht weg. Nur hier nicht mehr 100% richtig.


----------



## coma1976 (15. August 2012)

fehler!


----------



## deathmagnetic (10. September 2012)

Hier mal meins:
13,6 kg so wies da steht


----------



## deathmagnetic (10. September 2012)

Ist übrigens das oben von Bluehotel erwähnte Bike sehe ich grade... zumindest der Rahmen ;-)


----------



## Trialside (11. September 2012)

Hier auch mal ein kleines Update von meinem Propheten:





Der DHX geht besser als der RP23, der vorher drin war. Dafür musste ich den DHX leicht umshimen. Die Arbeit hat sich aber definitv gelohnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeDidi (11. September 2012)

Schönes Ding!


----------



## coma1976 (11. September 2012)

wasn das um die forca rumgewickelt?


----------



## Trialside (11. September 2012)

Das ist ein stück Fahrradschlauch, um die Stütze vor Dreck zu schützen. Ist nicht sehr schön aber funktioniert.


----------



## coma1976 (11. September 2012)

naja besser als der original balg!


----------



## deathmagnetic (11. September 2012)

Falls sich noch jemand eine Forca zulegen möchte...Ich hätte eine abzugeben


----------



## Mitglied (11. September 2012)

Falls sich jemand einen 200x57 RS Monarch zulegen möchte; der hätte ich einen abzugeben.

Edith: Verkaufe Prophet MX Rahmen wegen Umstieg auf Hardtail. Mit 2 Dämpfern. RS Monarch 3.1 in 200x51 und 200x57.
Gebraucht aber technisch in tadellosem Zustand.


----------



## coma1976 (18. September 2012)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Maiki_35 (23. September 2012)

Hi. Ich hab mal ne Frage, die gleich zu setzen mit ner Suche ist.

Ich habe ein 2005er Prophet. Hatte mir es gebraucht gekauft und wieder her gerichtet. Die Kurbelgarnitur ist ne Cannondale mit Octalink. 5Arm, 94er LK. 

Nun löst sich ab und an der linke Kurbelarm. Hat zufällig von euch noch jemand so was rumliegen, in schwarz?

Danke

Gruss, Maik


----------



## foenfrisur (24. September 2012)

wie der löst sich ständig? kurbelschraube richtig angezogen?
mal mit schraubensicherung versucht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maiki_35 (24. September 2012)

foenfrisur schrieb:


> wie der löst sich ständig? kurbelschraube richtig angezogen?
> mal mit schraubensicherung versucht?



na ständig ist jetzt nicht ganz richtig. aber so nach vier-fUnf Ausfahrten, fängt es an zu knarzen. Hab dann mit nen Fachmann festgestellt, das so bissel die Octalinkaufnahme, leichtes Spiel hat. Mit Schraubensicherung, hab ich noch nicht gearbeitet. Kann ich ja mal drauf machen.

Aber trotzdem wäre es nicht so schlecht, eine solche Kurbel mal auf Lager zu haben.


----------



## KWC-toiletspray (24. September 2012)

Falls jem. ein Prophet MX loswerden will.. ich such eins. 

Bitte PN.


@ Trialside
Wie fährt sich das Prophet mit dem DHX Air ? 
Welches Tune ? 


Vorher bist du den RP 23 gefahren oder ?

Grüße


----------



## Maiki_35 (24. September 2012)

na e stücke weiter oben verkauft doch einer (mitglied) ein mx ;-)


----------



## KWC-toiletspray (24. September 2012)

Nicht mehr ;-)
Will's nu doch behalten.


----------



## foenfrisur (24. September 2012)

Maiki_35 schrieb:


> na ständig ist jetzt nicht ganz richtig. aber so nach vier-fUnf Ausfahrten, fängt es an zu knarzen. Hab dann mit nen Fachmann festgestellt, das so bissel die Octalinkaufnahme, leichtes Spiel hat. Mit Schraubensicherung, hab ich noch nicht gearbeitet. Kann ich ja mal drauf machen.
> 
> Aber trotzdem wäre es nicht so schlecht, eine solche Kurbel mal auf Lager zu haben.



vielzahn aufnahmen knarzen gerne mal, immer mit fett montieren  
wie wurde das spiel in der aufnahme denn festgestellt?


----------



## Maiki_35 (24. September 2012)

foenfrisur schrieb:


> vielzahn aufnahmen knarzen gerne mal, immer mit fett montieren
> wie wurde das spiel in der aufnahme denn festgestellt?



na war mal in ner Selbsthilfewerkstatt (bei Eyk alias Wurstmann ;-))

da hatten wir mal versucht beide Schrauben fest zu ziehen, man konnte sie Minimal nach ziehen. Trotzdem war das knarzen/knacken noch da. Hatten dann mal den Kurbelarm abgeschraubt und man sieht da schon leichte, wirklich minimale Abnutzung. Na wir haben sie dann mit bissel Fett montiert da war erst mal Ruhe. Paar Ausfahrten später war es wieser da. Kurbelschraube nach gezogen, weg war es. Werd heute mal Schraubensicherung mit bringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialside (24. September 2012)

KWC-toiletspray schrieb:


> @ Trialside
> Wie fährt sich das Prophet mit dem DHX Air ?
> Welches Tune ?
> 
> ...



Ja richtig, vorher hatte ich den RP23 mit Compression Tune high und Rebound Tune medium.

Der DHX Air hat so weit ich weiß keine Tunes. Ich hatte ihn im Bikemarkt günstig gekauft und musste feststellen, dass er defekt war. Hatte ne Menge Luft in der Ölkammer. Da ich ihn eh auseinander nehmen wollte/musste, um eine Dichtung zu erneuern, habe ich gleich den Shimstack nach diesem Thread verändert.

Der Dämpfer fährt sich jetzt agiler gegenüber dem RP23, da die Zugstufe nun schneller ist. Ich habe auch mit fehlender Druckstufe keine Probleme.

Für mich hat es sich gelohnt


----------



## KWC-toiletspray (24. September 2012)

Alles klar.
Danke!


----------



## Mitglied (24. September 2012)

Maiki_35 schrieb:


> na e stücke weiter oben verkauft doch einer (mitglied) ein mx ;-)



Sorry, muß noch bleiben, fährt sich zu gut.

Kann mir jemand eine RockShox tune Empfehlung für den Rahmen geben?
Möchte den 200x57 gegen einen 200x50 Dämpfer tauschen.


----------



## Trialside (24. September 2012)

Nach dieser Grafik würde ich zu Tune C greifen (E ist für 200x57mm).

Das Prophet ist ja eher degressiv (Rising Rate) bei einem Übersetzungsverhältnis von 2,8 abwärts.

Laut Grafik ginge auch noch Tune B, aber meiner Meinung nach nur dann, wenn der Fahrer sehr leicht ist. Die stärkere Kompression bei Tune C lässt einen geringeren Druck in der Luftkammer zu, wodurch der Dämpfer sensibler arbeiten kann.

Edit: Ach ja, und die kleine Luftkammer für genügend Endprogressionwählen, also nicht die High-Volume-Ausführung.


----------



## Mitglied (24. September 2012)

Vielen Dank, hat mir sehr weitergeholfen!


----------



## Magnum 204 (27. September 2012)

So heute neue Gabel montiert   gewicht ist auf 12,38kg gestiegen.











Gruß


----------



## morph027 (28. September 2012)

Optisch äußerst "laut", aber verdammt geil!!!


----------



## Tib (28. September 2012)

Wieso? Wenn es einen Ride in seiner angestammten, natürlichen Umgebung hinter sich hat, isses eh komplett grau/braun eingefärbt!


----------



## bluehotel (29. September 2012)

deathmagnetic schrieb:


> Ist übrigens das oben von Bluehotel erwähnte Bike sehe ich grade... zumindest der Rahmen ;-)



Sieht gut aus!

... aber warst Du mit der Forca nicht zufrieden?

XOXO


----------



## deathmagnetic (29. September 2012)

bluehotel schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus!
> 
> ... aber warst Du mit der Forca nicht zufrieden?
> 
> XOXO



Danke  bin auch eher überrascht, dass es einigermaßen gut aussieht obwohl ichs mit "Restteilen" aufgebaut hab  Die Forca ist Ok aber ich hatte Probleme damit etwas weiter vorne zu sitzen als bei ner normalen Stütze und die kleinen Eigenheiten die das Ding halt hat haben mich irgendwie genervt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domus (4. Oktober 2012)

Servus,
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Dämpfer 190x50 im Prophet? Ist da fahrbar bzw. macht das auch Spaß?


----------



## Domus (4. Oktober 2012)

coma1976 schrieb:


> shaman fahre ich auch mit tretlagerbefestigung-zusammen mit der truvativ kurbel brauchte ich nix zu fräsen..



Shaman fahr ich auch, mit XT E-Type und davor geklemmt. Funzt einwandfrei. Kann ich nur empfehlen!


----------



## Magnum 204 (4. Oktober 2012)

Artgerechte Haltung 












Grüße aus Süd Tirol


----------



## bluehotel (4. Oktober 2012)

Domus schrieb:


> Servus,
> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Dämpfer 190x50 im Prophet? Ist da fahrbar bzw. macht das auch Spaß?



Hi,

Ich hab diese Setup eine ganze Weile gefahren und fand es gut. Ich hatte einen Swinger 4Way auf der XC Stellung verbaut (siehe Bilder im Album).


----------



## Domus (7. Oktober 2012)

bluehotel schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Ich hab diese Setup eine ganze Weile gefahren und fand es gut. Ich hatte einen Swinger 4Way auf der XC Stellung verbaut (siehe Bilder im Album).



Sehr schön, das werd ich mal testen. Hab grad so nen Swinger gefunden. Der soll ja durchaus sehr gut sein.


----------



## cbert80 (19. Oktober 2012)

Hallo ihr Propheten,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Prophet Rahmen in M.
Zustand + Farbe + Model + defekt alles egal. 

Wenn ihr irgendwas was habt oder wisst dann bitte bei mir melden.

Danke 

Gruß
C


----------



## ziehwegjoe (5. November 2012)

Hallo cbert80,
hätte für dich einen M Rahmen dem ich nicht mehr so ganz vertraue,
Eigentlich wollte ich meinen Propheten mit einem voll intaktem Frame ausstatten ,
aber der Markt scheint leer zu sein ,wahrscheinlich hast du schon alle Frames aufgekauft ;-)
Grüße aus Filderstadt


----------



## felixos (15. November 2012)

ich muß meine RS Tora Gabel tauschen. 
Hat jemand einen Tipp welche Gabel als Ersatz dienen könnte.
Möchte so wenig wie möglich ändern. D.h. gleicher Steuersatz, gleicher LRS also Schnellspanner...


----------



## puzzel (15. November 2012)

Hmm wenn du bei Rock Shox bleiben willst würde ich die Sektor empfehlen gibts mit Schnellspanner und meines Wissens nach mit allen gängigen Schaftmaßen. Fahr die U-turn Version im Hardtail und bin sehr zufrieden is zwar keine Highend Gabel aber dafür bekommt man sie im Internet auch recht günstig 

Ansonsten kannst natürlich auch ne entsprechende fox 32 nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Girl (15. November 2012)

Es wurde ja hier viel über Dämpfer schon geschrieben, kann eventuell mal jemand eine Aufstellung machen was sinnvoll fahrbar ist. Ich würde ja auch Stahlfeder nehmen, passend zur Lefty Max

Der Hinterbau sollte im XC Modus gefahren werden und ein 200x51-57 Dämpfermaß sollte ja passen.
Fahrergewicht 75kg

Vielen Dank schonmal vorab.


----------



## Mitglied (16. November 2012)

Adiplay schrieb:


> [FONT="]Hi,[/FONT]
> [FONT="]ich fahre 2 selbst aufgebaute Prophet (Beschreibung/Ausstattung im größten Cannondale thread)[/FONT]
> [FONT="]Beim Prophet hat man ja verschiedene Möglichkeiten hinsichtlich des Fahrwerks.[/FONT]
> [FONT="]Hier meine Erfahrungen und Messwerte. Maximaler Federweg hinten bis Reifen [/FONT]
> ...


 
Da steht eigentlich alles drin.
Ich kann 190x51mm in der FR-Position empfehlen!


----------



## Domus (19. November 2012)

Hi,

ich fahre das Prophet mit 2 Dämpfern:
1. Manitou Radium RL in der 200x51 Version, FR Stellung
2. Manitou Swinger 4Way in der Stahlfederversion mit 190x51, CC stellung

Der Stahlfeder spricht wesentlich besser an und ist besser abstimmbar. Bis die Abstimmung allerdings gepasst hat,...
Den Luftdämpfer benutz ich eigtl nur noch für Transalp, etc. Der ist einfach viel leichter, ansonsten schätze ich das super Absprechverhalten und die bessere Abstimmbarkeit des Swingers.
Geometriemäßig ist es beides sehr gut fahrbar.


----------



## Girl (19. November 2012)

Danke Domus,

mir gehts nicht unbedingt ums Gewicht, ob nun 13,6kg oder 14,2kg macht mir nichts aus. 
Welche Stahlfeder hast Du verbaut?

Danke


----------



## Domus (19. November 2012)

Servus,

ich habe 650x2,0 bei ca 95kg verbaut.


----------



## Mitglied (20. November 2012)

Die Funktion mit Luftdämpfer steht und fällt mit dem im Dämpfer verbauten Tune; wie im zitierten Post erwähnt ist der Hinterbau relativ degressiv.
Ich hab' jetzt, nach einem Monarch mit mittleren Tune, einen mit hoher Progression verbaut und hab' jetzt ein schön straffes, aktives Fahrwerk mit gutem feedback und Ausnutzung des Federwegs.

Aber wenn das Gewicht nicht so wichtig ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Girl (20. November 2012)

@Domus

Welche Feder würdest Du nach Deiner Erfahrung bei 80kg empfehlen?
Das Fahrwerk darf ruhig straff sein aber es sollte schon über Wurzeln rollen und nicht springen.


----------



## Domus (20. November 2012)

Girl schrieb:


> @_Domus_
> 
> Welche Feder würdest Du nach Deiner Erfahrung bei 80kg empfehlen?
> Das Fahrwerk darf ruhig straff sein aber es sollte schon über Wurzeln rollen und nicht springen.



Heißer Tip:
http://www.tftunedshox.com/info/spring_calculator.aspx

Das ist wohl ein richtig guter Rechner


----------



## Mitglied (28. November 2012)

Sorry für Thread Missbrauch; aber ich wollte erstmal hier Bescheid geben bevor es demnächst in der Bucht versenkt wird.

Verkaufe einen Cannondale Prophet MX Rahmen in der Team Edition. Grösse M, raw/schwarz/orange, gebrauchter, technisch tadelloser Zustand mit neuem RS Monarch in 190x51, Steckachse 135x12, Kettenstrebenschutz, Gummibuchsen für die Zugführung im Hinterbau und ein Päckchen Kabelführungshalter.

Der Rahmen macht Hölle Spaß, aber ich vermisse mein Hardtail und deshalb muß ein Fully gehen. Preis ist aufgrund des neuen Dämpfers 500VB; bei Interesse einfach PM schicken.


----------



## erbchen (7. März 2013)

Hallo,

da ich eine saubere Delle in mein RZ gefallen hab und mit dem Rahmen 
irgendwie nie so richtig glücklich war und ich nun schon seit 1,5 Jahren 
mit den Teil durch die Gegend schipper, steht eine Neu(gebraucht)anschaffung 
an. 

Jetzt überlege ich, ob ich mir nicht einfach einen Prophet-Rahmen gebraucht kaufen soll..... Meine alten Teile würden ja gut passen.

Was meint ihr?

Bedenken habe ich wegen der angeblich geringen Steifigkeit des Hinterbaus.
Mit Lefty Max 140 sollte mindestens ein Lenkwinkel von 67,5 Grad erreicht werden.
Mit wieviel Kg muss ich rechnen?

Ich will eine absenkbare Stütze dazu kaufen. Was kostet eine in 27,2?

Und nun die wichtigste Frage...: Lohnt sichs gebraucht soviel Geld auszugeben?Oder kauf ich besser was neues? Ich rechne für Rahmen und Stütze 500 Euro.

Schonmal danke für die Hilfe!

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Duc851 (7. März 2013)

Das Prophet ist fast unschlagbar leicht mit etwa 2.5kg incl. Dämpfer (air). WENN der Hinterbau gut mit dem Dämpfer harmoniert ist die Funktion gut. Andernfalls bleibt nur eine gelungene Gomietrie und mäßige Hinterbaufunktion übrig.

Die einfach Forca-Stütze bekommt man unter 100. Funktioniert wie sie soll und weist leichtes Drehspiel beim Sattel auf. Unter 500 Euro gab es Prophets schon vor 5 Jahren....


----------



## Trialside (8. März 2013)

In der EBucht findest du momentan die relativ neue Forca SPS400 mit 110mm Verstellbereich fÃ¼r 99â¬.


----------



## ravenride (16. März 2013)

Adiplay schrieb:


> [FONT="]Hi,[/FONT]
> [FONT="]ich fahre 2 selbst aufgebaute Prophet (Beschreibung/Ausstattung im größten Cannondale thread)[/FONT]
> [FONT="]Beim Prophet hat man ja verschiedene Möglichkeiten hinsichtlich des Fahrwerks.[/FONT]
> [FONT="]Hier meine Erfahrungen und Messwerte. Maximaler Federweg hinten bis Reifen [/FONT]
> ...



Hi Adiplay, 

sehr guter Beitrag bzgl. der unterschiedlichen Federungssystemen!!! Bei uns wird auch ein Prophet SL mit der 71 und einer Lefty Speed 110mm DSL 1 gefahren (orig. Model 2006), Dämpfer ist Fox RP3 mit dem stärksten ProPedal Einstellung. 

Meine Frage an dich: wie bekomme ich den mir zu steilen Sitzrohrwinkel von 75° auf ca. 74,2° in der XC Stellung?

Eine neuere Lefty mit 120mm könnte die Lösung sein, wenn diese auch den 1cm höher baut. Eine Fox Gabel wäre auch möglich, würde aber neues Vorderrad benötigen, nicht so gut. Du hast dich angeboten bzgl. Einbauhöhe und Winkel zu berichteten, ich bitte um Info, danke! Laut Katalog ist das Sitzrohr 75°/73,5° und Lenkwinkel 69°/67,5%° in der CC / FR.

Was bedeuten folgende Einstellungen in der Praxis am Fox RP23 / 200/51mm??? Wie wirkt sich das aus wenn der voreingestellter Druck statt den 225, nur 200 PSI ist. Und die Velocity Tune Voreinstellen (Kompression) statt M, auf L ist zum Beispiel?

Boost Valve Tune = 225 PSI
Velocity Tune = M
Rebound =  M


----------



## zingel (18. März 2013)

bin mein Prophet eine Saison gefahren und bin äusserst angetan davon!
die Lefty mit Titanfeder wurde bei 88+ komplett getunt und bügelt alles weg.
Zum Testen hab ich einen 650B Laufradsatz mit lauter Hope Nabe und 
Notubes Flow Felgen eingebaut -> Hammer!






da ich Pinion testen will, überleg ich mir es trotz allem abzugeben.
Falls jemand Interesse hat, kann er sich gerne Per PN bei mir melden. 
Preisvorstellung für das komplette Bike mit Hope, XTR,... 1500.-
Rahmenset (Rahmen, Gabel, Dämpfer) 750.-


----------



## erbchen (18. März 2013)

Hi
Welche Rahmenhöhe hat das Rad?

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Girl (18. März 2013)

Und ohne Bremse hinten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (19. März 2013)

Bremse ist hinten natürlich auch eine, hatte sie nur noch nicht, als ich das Foto für den Radgrössenvergleich gemacht hab. Rahmengrösse ist M.


----------



## zingel (19. März 2013)

hab noch ein paar Bilder gemacht

hier mit 650B Radsatz


----------



## Alpine Maschine (19. März 2013)

zingel schrieb:


> hab noch ein paar Bilder gemacht
> 
> hier mit 650B Radsatz



... und HR-Bremse


----------



## erbchen (30. März 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe bei Ebay nach Prophets geschaut und dieses hier gefunden... .

Dass 650B passen hat zingel ja gezeigt..., aber passen tatsächlich auch 29" Reifen in des Rad?

Schaut mal:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/cannondale-p...661&pid=100033&prg=1011&rk=3&sd=130877555486&

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Alpine Maschine (30. März 2013)

Oh je, oh je. Bezweifel, dass das Bike noch gescheit funktioniert.

Wie es scheint hat der Besitzer den FW am Heck limitiert, von daher sollte das klar gehen zumindest. Aber die Kombi Avid Code mit 1,75er Smart Sams (die schon in der breiten Version unterirdisch sind) ist ulkig. Mit 375er Tretlager dürfte auch das Verhalten im Trail seltsam sein.


----------



## trans140 (2. April 2013)

Hallo Freunde,

ich weiss nicht ob das der richtigte Fred ist, ich habe da mal eine technische Frage.
Ich wollte jetzt mal bei meinem 2005er Prophet das Innenlager rausnehmen und schmieren, bzw. stelle ich mir die Frage ob ich die noch original verbaute Kurbel inkl. Lager mal gegen was anderes tauschen sollte.
Orognal verbaut ist die FSA Kurbel V-Drive MegaExo mit FSA Innenlager.
Mein Frage ist nun, ob ich das Lager ohne Spezial Werkzeug rausbekomme oder was ich benötige.
Ich habe mal geschaut, es sieht so aus als wenn bei diesem Lager die Schalen auch von aussen aufgeschraubt sind.
Ich habe einen Shimano Tretlager Schlüssel der auch für die Lefty Krone passt und es sieht so aus als wenn ich damit das FSA Lager demontieren könnte.
Kann auch sein das mich das täuscht, da ich die Kurbel noch nicht abgenommen habe.
Für Tipps wäre ich Euch sehr dankbar, gern auch für Alternative was das Lager angeht, da ich davon ausgehe das es immer noch das Erste ist und wohl mal Neu könnte.

Vielen Dank
Thomas


----------



## 1st_Parma (2. April 2013)

trans140 schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Shimano Tretlager Schlüssel der auch für die Lefty Krone passt und es sieht so aus als wenn ich damit das FSA Lager demontieren könnte.



Schlüssel passt (Hollowtech2-Standard), 
dürfte allerdings ein ziemlicher Kraftakt werden.


----------



## trans140 (2. April 2013)

Warum meinst Du das es ein Kraftakt wird ?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Alpine Maschine (2. April 2013)

Weil Tretlager häufig viel zu fest angezogen werden und der Shimano-Schlüssel eher eine Notlösung ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derStuka (3. April 2013)

Ganz leidiges Problem- mit den Tretlagerschlüsseln. Da das Werkzeug in den meisten Fällen aus Stahl ist und die Tretlagerschalen bzw. die Lefty Kappe aus Aluminium muß man höllisch aufpassen um die nicht zu zerschrammeln. Ich habe nach ewiger Suche folgendes gefunden:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1262/a7158/t4435-schluessel-fuer-tretlagerschalen.html?mfid=124







Der Innenbereich des Schlüssels ist aus Kunststoff. Funktioniert ganz wunderbar. Ist von TACX !


----------



## trans140 (3. April 2013)

Hallo Männer,

vielen Dank für die Info, das Problem kenne ich.
Bei der Lefty musste ich auch extrem vorsichtig zu Werke gehen um nichts zu verschrammen. Zum Glück war die nicht so sehr fest.
Ich habe aber gesehen, dass die Lagerschalen schon verkratzt sind, das wäre nicht so schlimm. Ich gehe davon aus das das Lager immer noch das Erste ist und ich das sowieso wechseln werde.
Die Frage ist nur was ich dann nehme.
Ich habe gesehen, das die Origianl Kurbel mit Innenlager bei Rose noch für 107 komplett lieferbar ist.
Ich habe auch schon geschaut ob ich XT oder SLX nehme, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob die Lager / Kurbel 100% in s Prophet passt.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Alpine Maschine (3. April 2013)

Die Innenlager sind standarisiert. Das heißt, alles was für BSA (Gewindestandard) und 68/73 mm Gehäusebreite passt, passt ins Prophet.

Eigentlich bietet keine andere Kurbel ein so gutes Verhältnis von Gewicht, Preis, Haltbarkeit und Steifigkeit wie die XT. Aufpassen, dass du Antriebskomponenten für 9fach und 10fach nicht mixt.


----------



## trans140 (4. April 2013)

Besten dank für die Info´s dann kann es ja losgehen.
Ich denke ich werde da eine XT komplett verbauen.

Aber jetzt noch eine schwierige Frage:

Kennt jemand von Euch noch eine Bezugsquelle für Prophet Decals ?
Am Besten die originalen des 2006 er Siemens Mobile Team Replica.
Oder hat vielleicht jemand von Euch die entsprechenden Grafiken ?

Vielen Dank für Eure Mühe !

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Alpine Maschine (5. April 2013)

Die hier:

http://www.slikgraphics.com/

machen viel. Denke, wenn die eine Vorlage bekommen, dann können die dir die Sticker auch customized herstellen.


----------



## Magnum 204 (5. April 2013)

Fit gemacht für die neue Saison 

Neuer LRS
Neuer Dämpfer
Schaltwerk Jetzt x9type 2 
Kassette 11-36 fürs bergauf fahren

Gewicht:13,1 kg 

Mit Maxxis Reifen nur 12,6Kg






Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpine Maschine (6. April 2013)

Mmmmhhh, der Rahmen, die Lackierung, wenn ich so einen noch ergattern könnte ...


----------



## Trialside (6. April 2013)

Wenn ich das eher gewusst hätte - ich habe einen Frevel begangen und meinen entlacken lassen 

 @_Magnum 204_: schönes Bike. Wie viel Federweg hat deine Lyrik?


----------



## Magnum 204 (6. April 2013)

160mm

Gruß


----------



## Alpine Maschine (6. April 2013)

Trialside schrieb:


> Wenn ich das eher gewusst hätte - ich habe einen Frevel begangen und meinen entlacken lassen



Arghl!


----------



## erbchen (8. April 2013)

Hi,

Wie bekomme ich den den Steuersatz ohne Beschädigung aus dem Prophet-Rahmen?
Über Hilfe wurde ich mich sehr freuen.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Girl (8. April 2013)

Einfach rausschlagen 
Am besten mit einem Stück Holz und Gummihammer von innen gegenschlagen. 
Sollte relativ einfach funktionieren.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (8. April 2013)

Oder für wenig Geld einen Ausschläger kaufen. Dann nix verkanten.

So was hier:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=10223

Aber auf die Größe achten ...


----------



## Girl (8. April 2013)

Da ist Holz günstiger und universeller einsetzbar


----------



## Girl (8. April 2013)

Mal an die Manitou Swinger X4 Air SPV Fahrer.

Könnt ihr mir mal ein grobes Setup bei dem Dämpfer sagen?
Es sollte Allmountaintauglich sein, Plattform ist mir nicht so wichtig aber die Endprogression wäre gut.
Gewicht ca. 75kg
Interessant ist die Einstellung des SPV Volumens

Danke


----------



## Duc851 (8. April 2013)

Gerade bei Steuersätzen mit großer Einpresstiefe funktioniert es mit Holz manchmal nicht -Dann muss es der passende Ausschläger sein. Wenn es mit dem Holz und Gefühl (nicht verkanten!) funktioniert: Gut. Wenn nicht, direkt gutes Werkzeug holen.

Ich fahre meinen Swinger X4 mit maximaler Progressionseinstellung (minimales Volumen). Ist aber der 200x57, von daher auf 200x50 oder 190x50 nur bedingt übertragbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erbchen (8. April 2013)

Hi,

ich habe den SI-Steuersatz mit Holz austreiben können , ging gut. 


Gruß Daniel


----------



## BigVolker (9. April 2013)

trans140 schrieb:


> Besten dank für die Info´s dann kann es ja losgehen.
> Ich denke ich werde da eine XT komplett verbauen.
> 
> Aber jetzt noch eine schwierige Frage:
> ...



Hi Thomas,
ich bin letztens auf ebay auf dieses Decal-Kit gestoßen. 

Momentan gibt es kein aktives Angebot, aber so wie ich es herausleser, kann man den Anbieter für Individualwünsche kontaktieren.

Gruß
Volker


----------



## trans140 (9. April 2013)

Hallo Volker,

Fääättt, danke für die Info.
Ich werde gleich mal Kontakt aufnehmen.

Besten Dank und gruß
Thomas


----------



## trans140 (9. April 2013)

So, ich habe mal Kontakt mit dem Menschen aus Italien aufgenommen, der macht mir
jetzt einen schönen Satz Decals !

Danke nochmal an Volker 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Alpine Maschine (9. April 2013)

Kannste das Ergebnis dann hier mal posten? Das wär nett!


----------



## trans140 (9. April 2013)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Kannste das Ergebnis dann hier mal posten? Das wär nett!



Ja mache ich auf jeden Fall !
Er hat mir ein JPEG geschickt, von den Decals die er schon für jemanden anderes gemacht, das ist genau so wie ich es brauche.
Das Einzige was er nicht mache kann ist der kleine Aufkleber mit der Flagge da die wohl zu klein für seine Maschine ist.
Ist aber auch nicht so wild.

Ich versuche das Bild hier mal rein zu bekommen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## trans140 (9. April 2013)

Musste erstmal probieren wie das mit den Bildern geht:


----------



## Teufel (10. April 2013)

da mir im SR Suntour Forum niemand antwortet, vielleicht hat ja hier jemand was zu sagen...

Ich habe an meinem Prophet derzeit einer Marzocchi Z1 RC2 ETA mt 150mm. Funktioniert auch noch ganz prächtig das Teil.
Überlege aber was aktuelleres zu kaufen und hab da die Durolux RC2 120-160 im Auge.
Lohnt das? Oder eher nicht?


----------



## Alpine Maschine (10. April 2013)

Funktion eher nicht, der eine cm ist kaum zu merken. Höchstens wegen des Gewichtes, musste aber schauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teufel (10. April 2013)

wegen des federwegs ist zu vernachlässigen...
darum gehts mir auch nicht.

gewicht evtl.
steifigkeit?

und was ist mit der funktion im allgemeinen? die Z1 hat ja schon ne ordentliche dämpfung. ist die Suntour eher rückschritt oder am ende sogar besser?


----------



## Alpine Maschine (10. April 2013)

Also für mich hat sich die Funktion der Enduro-Gabeln seit Jahren nicht mehr verbessert*. In puncto Ansprechverhalten müsste die Z1 top sein. Und die Dämpfung ist nur dann etwas hinterher, wenn du die modernen RC2/R2C2-Dämpfungen auch richtig einstellen kannst.

*Sie sind halt bei gleicher Funktion erheblich leichter geworden. Das ist ja auch was. Was hat deine Z1? So zwischen 2400 und 2600? Wenn du das mal mit den <2kg der gerade vorgestellen Pike vergleichst, dann hat die da ein ganz schönes Pfund verloren.


----------



## erbchen (10. April 2013)

Hi 

Macht es Sinn eine Kettenführung zusätzlich zum E-Type-Umwerfen am Tretlager zu montieren?
Ein Händler meinte es würde zu sehr auftragen.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## frogmatic (10. April 2013)

erbchen schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Macht es Sinn eine Kettenführung zusätzlich zum E-Type-Umwerfen am Tretlager zu montieren?
> Ein Händler meinte es würde zu sehr auftragen.
> ...



Nein, das ergibt so keinen Sinn. 
Ich benutze den NC-17 Stinger mit E-Type-Blech, an dem man den Umwerfer statt des Originalblechs befestigt. Das gute an dieser Lösung ist, dass die Kettenführung dann nicht nur am Innenlager geklemmt wird, sondern durch die E-Type-Schraube im Rahmen vor Verdrehen gesichert ist.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (10. April 2013)

Kann jemand schnell helfen? Auch ein E-type-Problem ...

Bin gerade an einer tune-Kurbel dran. Welche Voraussetzungen müssen Lager und Kurbel erfüllen, damit sie ans Prophet dran gehen?


----------



## BigVolker (11. April 2013)

Welche Tune Kurbel - Smart Foot? Laut der Montageanleitung muss pro Seite ein Spacer unter den Lagerschalen verbaut werden. In deiner Situation also rechts da E-Type Blech ohne zusätzlichen Spacer. 
Zudem kommt auf die Welle der Kurbel rechts noch der dünne 1,25 mm Ring drauf und nachdem du sie durch die Lager geknüppelt hast auf der linken Seite der O-Ring. Dann nur noch die große Kurbelschraube zart anziehen bis kein Spiel mehr da ist und die beiden Schrauben am linken Arm mit 7 Nm festziehen.

Anstatt dem teuren Tune/Bor/THM BSA zu BB30 Lager kannst du auch das günstigere Rotor Lager nehmen (nicht die mit den Keramik-Lagern).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpine Maschine (11. April 2013)




----------



## Duc851 (11. April 2013)

Da hier öfter mal Umwerfer-Fragen kommen: Das Prophet kann auch mit normalem Umwerfer mit Klemmschelle (Top-Swing) gefahren werden.


----------



## erbchen (11. April 2013)

Hi,

könntest mir mal einen Link zu angesprochenem Umwerfer Posten?
Da die Topswing besser funktionieren sollen , würde ich lieber so eine
kaufen. Kommen sich diese mit dem Hinterbau nicht in die Quere? Auch nicht beim einstellen?
Kann ich den alten von meinem RZ nutzen (Innendurchmesse Sattelrohr 31,6)

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Duc851 (11. April 2013)

Ich fahre als großes KB ein 44er. Bei Korrekter Einstellung des Umwerfers kommen sich Schwinge und Umwerfer nicht in die Quere (Einstellung auf FR, XC habe ich nicht getestst). Einstellen war auch problemlos. Aus dem Kopf würde ich aber sagen dass da genug Platz ist um das auch in der XC-Kombi zu fahren. 

Mein Bike ist noch im Winterquartier, daher aus dem Kopf:
Umwerfer FD-M950 Top Swing:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/389735
Klemmmaß 31,6 hört sich gut an. Aus dem Kopf kann ich das aber gerade nicht sagen. Da musst du selber mal messen.


----------



## erbchen (11. April 2013)

Durch diese Idee mit dem Topswing lässt sich jetzt auch die kefü einfach und kostengünstig realisieren der durchmesser müsste laut Nachforschungen 31.8
 sein
Welche gradzahl die bei umwerfern angegeben ist benötige ich? 

Gruss und Danke!


----------



## Duc851 (11. April 2013)

Ich hab keine Ahnung. Die alten XTR 950 sind leicht und mit dünnen Schellen günstig zu bekommen. Zug von unten muss stimmen. Weiter habe ich mich mit dem Thema nicht befasst und es funktioniert einwandfrei.

Auf die Idee mit dem Umbau bin ich nur gekommen weil mein neues Bike einen E-Type Umwerfer braucht und ich gerade keinen hatte. Da habe ich das mit dem normalen Umwerfer im Prophet einfach ausprobiert und den E-Type Umwerfer ans neue Rad geschraubt.


----------



## erbchen (15. April 2013)

Hi,

hat einer von euch zufällig noch Buchsen für Fox-Dämpfer?
Würde ein Set für oben und unten benötigen. 37,4 oben und 27,4 unten ist doch richtig... . Bei Hibike finde ich solche allerdings nicht.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## morph027 (15. April 2013)

Laut http://media.cannondale.com/media/Manuals/2008_moto_owners_manual_supplement_de.pdf brauchst du 32,4 ± 0,05 mm oben und 37,4 ± 0,05 mm unten.


----------



## erbchen (15. April 2013)

ist aber die Motoanleitung


----------



## morph027 (15. April 2013)

Nargh....fu  Vertan...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigVolker (15. April 2013)

Ne, 27,4 mm und 37,4 mm sind richtig. Gemessen an meinem Rahmen ein paar Zehntel größer.
Steht auch so in diversen Manuals zum Prophet.

Edit: hab die letze Seite übersehen


----------



## Trialside (15. April 2013)

Ich hÃ¤tte noch das 37,4mm-PÃ¤rchen fÃ¼r dich. Das andere Paar hat leider den Ausbau nicht Ã¼berlebt. FÃ¼r 7â¬ schick ich sie dir zu.


----------



## erbchen (18. April 2013)

Hi,

welches Tune ist das Ideale bei den Fox RP Dämpfern?

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Trialside (18. April 2013)

Ich hatte an meinem Prophet einen RP23 mit High Compression Tune und Mid Rebound Tune und das bei einem Gewicht -fahrfertig- von 72kg. Hat soweit ganz gut gepasst, allerdings die Zugstufe (Rebound) komplett offen für meinen Geschmack noch etwas zu langsam.


----------



## puzzel (21. April 2013)

Heho,

da die beiden Hauptlager meines Prophets so langsam den Geist aufgeben wollte ich mal fragen ob einer von euch schonmal die LAger gewechselt hat? Neue Lager hab ich schon gefunden (müssten die hier sein: http://www.cannondale-parts.de/epages/61764971.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/61764971/Products/KB61902 ) ist halt nur die Frage wie es mit dem einbau aussieht... 

Ausserdem wollt ich mal fragen was ihr so für Steuersätze in euren Prophets habt, da passen ja wegen dem Cannondale Steuerrohr auch nicht alle oder?

Gruß


----------



## Alpine Maschine (21. April 2013)

Steuerrohr ist 1.5. Kommt also drauf an, was du für eine Gabel verwenden willst, die Auswahl ist jedenfalls riesig.


----------



## puzzel (21. April 2013)

Hmm ok dachte immer das Prophet hätte auch dieses komische Headshock Steuerrohr von Cannondale, da es ja ursprünglich mit Lefty verkauft wurde... aber wenns nen normales 1 1/5 Steuerrohr ist sollte es kein Problem sein nen Steuersatz zu finden


----------



## Girl (22. April 2013)

Nein nicht 1 1/5 wenn dann 1 1/2 aber das passt auch nicht, ist ein Sondermaß von CD


----------



## Duc851 (22. April 2013)

In meinem Prophet werkelt ein stinknormaler Hope 1.5 Step Down Steuersatz. Also kein Sondermaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialside (22. April 2013)

Ich hab oben im Steuerrohr die Schale von einem FSA Orbit Z 1.5R (1.5" auf 1 1/8") drin und unten die Steuersatzerhöung von CD.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (22. April 2013)

Aus dem Handbuch zum Prophet:


----------



## puzzel (22. April 2013)

Hmm,

ok dann passt also ein normaler 1.5 Steuersatz... 

Dann würde mich immer noch intressieren ob schonmal jemand die Hauptlager am Hinterbau getauscht hat? Denk zwar das das durchaus machbar wird aber nen erfahrungsbericht wäre trotzdem nett 

Gruß


----------



## morph027 (22. April 2013)

Am Moto kürzlich...ist aber eig. fast dasselbe...Ich hab das behutsam mit meiner gut sortierten Auswahl an Nüssen aus dem Ratschenkasten plus Gewindestange gemacht...Lager zum Einbau in den Tiefkühlschrank und den Lagersitz mit dem Fön erwärmt.

Alternativ gibt es bei Superstar Components ein "Bearing Removal/Fitting Tool" für einigermassen günstiges Geld (Größe wählen).

Oder für etwas mehr bei HiBike: http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/s/RRP-Lager-Ein-und-Auspresswerkzeug-BPET0001.html


----------



## puzzel (22. April 2013)

Joa sowas in der Art hab ich mir auch gedacht  Woher hattest du deine Lager? Mir scheinen 24 euro für 2 Lager bei Cannondale etwas übertrieben...


----------



## morph027 (22. April 2013)

Ich hab einfach einen 10er Pack bei ebay bestellt 

Sind zwar keine FAG oder SKF, aber dann wechsel ich die halt öfter...meine ersten hab ich jetzt nach 3 Jahren mal gewechselt....ok, die waren gut durch...Also sollte einmal pro Saison (im Winter halt) ausreichen. Oder aber zwischendurch einfach mal eine neue Fettpackung mit ins Lager schmieren, dann gehen die auch nicht so fest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erbchen (30. April 2013)

Noch nicht ganz fertig..., aber wird!


----------



## derStuka (2. Mai 2013)

Sehr schönes Rad und sehr gelungener Aufbau. Einzig der Auszug der Sattelstütze ist befremdlich, sollte das Deine tatsächliche Sitzhöhe sein.
Auch die Gabel weckt Begehrlichkeiten. Allerdings verwende ich bei allen meinen Cannondales die Lefty mit TPC+ oder FFW Dämpfung und die gibt es leider nicht als Carbon. Ich habe jahrelang an einer Lefty SPV getestet und sie nicht befriedigend zum Laufen gebracht. SPV Druck aufs Minimum reduziert, leichte Feder rein, dünnes Öl etc, etc., hat alles nur bedingt geholfen. Sie ist mir von der Druckstufe einfach zu zäh und bei schnellen, aufeinanderfolgenden Schlägen zu träge.


----------



## derStuka (2. Mai 2013)

Eine Sache fällt mir noch ein. Wer ein Prophet oder ein Gemini hat und die Schwinge zu verwindungsanfällig findet oder ewig ausgeschlagene Dämpferbuchsen hat sollte mal die DT Swiss RWS Schnellspanner probieren. Erhöht die Steifigkeit spürbar und die Dämpferbuchsen halten länger.


----------



## frogmatic (2. Mai 2013)

Meinst du den RWS Schnellspanner, oder den 10mm ThruBolt?
Alternativ halten auch Chris King Fun Bolts bombig, die haben außen eine (vergleichsweise) riesige Auflage.


----------



## derStuka (2. Mai 2013)

Ich benutze den RWS Schnellspanner an Prophet und Gemini, da Naben für Standard QR zum Einsatz kommen. Ob der RWS ThruBolt in Punkto Steifigkeit noch mal einen drauflegt kann ich daher nicht beurteilen. Seit ich die RWS benutze, tausche ich die Dämpferbuchsen nur noch ca. alle 3 Jahre. Mit "normalen" Schnellspannern (Exzenter oder Unterlegscheibe) haben die nur 5-7 Monaten gehalten.


----------



## 601 (2. Mai 2013)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Meinst du den RWS Schnellspanner, oder den 10mm ThruBolt?



Also wenn Du die Wahl hast, würde ich Dir das 10mm ThruBolt-System empfehlen. Ich habe zwei Prophet. An einem ist der RWS Schnellspanner und an dem anderen die 10mm Achse montiert. Wenn es auch schwer ist zu beurteilen was sich am Hinterbau "weich" anfühlt (Reifen, Reifendruck, Laufrad, Hinterbau...), würde ich schon behaupten, dass die 10mm Achse mehr Steifigkeit am Heck bringt. Da ich an der 240s Nabe nur die Adapter wechseln musste, war der Aufwand auch überschaubar. Wenn dafür ein neues Laufrad notwendig werden sollte, dann würde ich Dir den RWS Schnellspanner empfehlen.


----------



## frogmatic (2. Mai 2013)

Ich werde das demnächst verifizieren.
Bin ein Prophet am zusammenbasteln, für das ich hinten eine Acros Nabe mit RWS ThruBolt habe.

Vielleicht schaffe ich es ja am WE, den Antrieb dranzubauen, das Vorderrad ist gerade in Arbeit


----------



## erbchen (2. Mai 2013)

Gibt es denn von anderen Herstellern ein ähnliches System wie die 10mm Achse von DT?

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Duc851 (2. Mai 2013)

Z.B. 10mm Schraubachse mit Maul- oder Inbusslüsselaufnahme statt dem integrieren Plastikhebel?


----------



## mc schrecka (3. Mai 2013)

Mal wieder ein Update: 
LRS Halo 4XR mit Hans Dampf tubeless







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erbchen (7. Mai 2013)

Hi,

schaut mal:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1161/a86387/thru-bolt-schnellspanner-10mm-superlight.html

Diese Achse hab ich gefunden. Jetzt benötige ich nur noch das passende LR und die passenden kappen.

Könnt ihr mir ein LR(S) aus dem Bikemarkt verlinken mit dem das 10mm Achsensystem funktioniert?

Wäre nett! Mir fehlt da der Durchblick...

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Alpine Maschine (7. Mai 2013)

Wo wir schon bei Fragen sind ...

Weiß jemand, wo ich das Volume Reducer Kit für Foxy Floats bestellen kann? Habs bisher nur im TF-Shop gesehen.

Merci schon mal! 

AM


----------



## mc schrecka (7. Mai 2013)

erbchen schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> schaut mal:
> 
> ...



Du kannst eigentlich jeden lrs mit 135x10 nehmen. Es gibt auch für fast jeden lrs ein Buchsenkit mit dem man verschiedene Achsdicken verwenden kann. 
Aber wie gesagt, jeder 135 x 10 lrs geht


----------



## mc schrecka (7. Mai 2013)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Wo wir schon bei Fragen sind ...
> 
> Weiß jemand, wo ich das Volume Reducer Kit für Foxy Floats bestellen kann? Habs bisher nur im TF-Shop gesehen.
> 
> ...



Toxo eventuell?


----------



## Trialside (8. Mai 2013)

Jap, Toxo hat es (Link)

Alternative: Link


----------



## xalex (8. Mai 2013)

das ist eine menge holz für ein bißchen plastik


----------



## erbchen (8. Mai 2013)

Hatten manche hier im Forum nicht ne CD-Spindel zweckentfremdet und das transparente Plastik in den Dämpfer gebastelt?
Ich denke das wäre ein Versuch wert!

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Trialside (8. Mai 2013)

Ja dazu gibt es einen Thread. Da wurde allerdings versucht, die Extra Volume Luftkammer zu verkleinern.

Edit: Link

Wenn man schon die normale Luftkammer hat, dann wird das nicht funktionieren, weil sich ja ein Kolben im Inneren der Luftkammer beim Ein- und Ausfedern auf und ab bewegt. Dem wäre die Kunststoffeinlage dann im weg.

Die einzige Möglichkeit wäre halt noch, sich so einen Spacer selber zu drehen und anzupassen oder Ausschau nach einem gebrauchten/unvollständigen Set halten.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (8. Mai 2013)

Hm, dann muss mich mir früher oder später doch das Ding bei TF holen. Hab weder Bock auf basteln noch auf Toxo ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erbchen (11. Mai 2013)

Hat jemand zufällig ein HR das für die 135x10 Achse geeignet ist zuviel?
Ich hätte Interesse. 

Gruß Daniel


----------



## cbert80 (11. Mai 2013)

Mein Prophet soll vorne und hinten neue Reifen bekommen.

Angedacht ist der Schwalbe Hans Dampf.

Wer hat Erfahrungen ob der Performance Line Reifen ausreichend Pannenschutz und Grip bieten oder ob es unbedingt die in meinen Augen seehr teuren Evo's sein müssen oder sogar die Super Gravity.

Erwartungen in Grip und Sicherheit höher als in Rollwiederstand und Haltbarkeit. 

Einsatz ist klassische Singeltrails gerne auch zügiger.

Danke schonmal


----------



## Girl (11. Mai 2013)

cbert80 schrieb:


> Mein Prophet soll vorne und hinten neue Reifen bekommen.
> 
> Angedacht ist der Schwalbe Hans Dampf.
> 
> ...



Dann wohl eher Conti Baron vorn und Rubberqueen hinten


----------



## mc schrecka (11. Mai 2013)

siehe Bild oben, Hans Dampf Evo.
Top auf losem Untergrund und auf Waldboden. Bei Nässe nicht so der Bringer, aber besser als manch anderer Reifen. Bin vollstens Zufrieden. Gehen auch wie bei mir Tubeless. Super Gravity ist viel zu heftig fürs Prophet. Ist eher für Downhill gedacht

Hinten Pacestar, Vorne Trailstar
Pace ist die härtere Mischung
Trail ist die weichere mit mehr Grip


----------



## cbert80 (12. Mai 2013)

mc schrecka schrieb:


> siehe Bild oben, Hans Dampf Evo.
> Top auf losem Untergrund und auf Waldboden. Bei Nässe nicht so der Bringer, aber besser als manch anderer Reifen. Bin vollstens Zufrieden. Gehen auch wie bei mir Tubeless. Super Gravity ist viel zu heftig fürs Prophet. Ist eher für Downhill gedacht
> 
> Hinten Pacestar, Vorne Trailstar
> ...



Interresant wären für mich Erfahrungswerte beim Vergleich zwischen dem Hans Dampf Performance Line und den Evo Modellen.

Alternative Favoriten zum Hans Dampf sind Onza Ibex 2,25 FR 60 TPI  
Oder Maxxis Ardent (noch nicht klar welche Ausführung)


----------



## coma1976 (31. Mai 2013)

ist der Prophet Hinterbau eigentlich asymmetrisch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogmatic (31. Mai 2013)

Sollte nicht - in meins passt ein symmetrisches Rad hervorragend.


----------



## Tib (31. Mai 2013)

Du hast da ein symmetrisch eingespeichtes Hinterrad verbaut? Mit Kettenschaltung? Zeig mal 'n Foto!


----------



## frogmatic (31. Mai 2013)

Symmetrisch in der Hinsicht, dass die Felge mittig zwischen den Ausfallenden ist. 
Nicht zwischen den Nabenflanschen, Spaßvogel 

Wenn du ein paar Wochen wartest kriegst du aber davon auch ein Foto - DT Nabe in 150mm Achslänge machts möglich...

Specialized hat ja schon Hinterbauten gemacht, wo eben die Felge nicht mittig bzgl. Ausfallenden saß, bei Demo und BigHit, wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe.


----------



## erbchen (31. Mai 2013)

Hi,

mein Prophet ist fertig. Nur mit dem Dämpfer bin ich noch nicht so zufrieden. Habe derzeit den Rp2 mit Comprssion Max und Rebound Medium eingebaut. Im Uphill mit aktiviertem PP spitze, aber bei einem Sag von 25% einfach zu hart in meinen Augen.
Der Manitou Swinger ist da nach meinem Geschmack besser. Irgendwie fluffiger.
Ich wiege übrigens 80kg.

Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr bezüglich des Dämpfers gemacht? Sollte jemand den RP2 habe wollen (Dichtungen frisch gewechselt) darf er sich melden. 

Als Laufrad stand ja eine DT-Nabe mit 10mm Thruboltachse von DT zur Diskusion (relativ weicher Hinterbau). _I_ch habe jetzt Günstig einen Crossmax LRS bekommen und den Thrubolt-Schnellspanner dazu gekauft. Obs die Sache steifer macht kann ich persönlich nicht beurteilen. Der Freilauf macht auf jeden Fall ein echts Prollogeräusch, genau richtig für die Eisdiele.







Das die Felge nicht genau hinter dem Sattelrohr stand, hatte ich bei dem Crossmax-LRS auch. Hat der Radhändler behoben.


----------



## coma1976 (31. Mai 2013)

HM ich habe das Problem das ein 2,4er Mountainking an der Kettenstrebe schrabbelt aber nur links- rechts wäre noch genügend Platz....


----------



## Alpine Maschine (31. Mai 2013)

Schön cleaner Look, erbchen. Nur die SLX-Kurbel passt nicht so recht zu denn anderen Teilen, so vom Level her. An der Funktion der SLX gibt's selbstverständlich nichts auszusetzen.

Das mit den Dämpfern hast du ganz richtig rausgespürt. Der Swinger geht williger. Fox sind häufig Druckstufen-überdämpft, so dass man das Gefühl hat, es geht nichts (oder wenig), und wenn man weniger Luft rein macht, schlägt's durch.


----------



## Tib (31. Mai 2013)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Symmetrisch in der Hinsicht, dass die Felge mittig zwischen den Ausfallenden ist.
> Nicht zwischen den Nabenflanschen, Spaßvogel



Jajaja ... schon gut. Konnt's mir nicht verkneifen. 




frogmatic schrieb:


> Wenn du ein paar Wochen wartest kriegst du aber davon auch ein Foto - DT Nabe in 150mm Achslänge machts möglich...



...würde mich ernsthaft interessieren. Ich kenne symmetische Einspeichungen eigentlich nur von Tandems, wo etwas höhere Belastungen auftreten.


----------



## coma1976 (31. Mai 2013)

danke erbchen, dann weiß ich nun was zu tun ist!
achso schickes Prophet!


----------



## erbchen (31. Mai 2013)

Hier noch das Bild mit "Nicht-Symetrischer Felge"


----------



## coma1976 (1. Juni 2013)

aber auch bei dir steht das Laufrad etwas näher an der linken Schwinge! was zu Problemen führt mit breiteren Schlappen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derStuka (1. Juni 2013)

Anscheinend sind bei vielen alten Cannondales die Hinterbauten leicht asymetrisch. Bei meinen beiden Prophet, meinen Gemini und auch bei dem Jekyll II meiner Frau sind die Hinterräder (alle nicht  original) ganz leicht nach links versetz. In dem Jekyll II ist ein neuer Mavic Crosstrail aus einem aktuellen Cannondale Hardtail verbaut der auch minimal nach links versetzt ist.


----------



## erbchen (1. Juni 2013)

Wurde ja nachzentriert, jetzt steht es ziemlich mittig!


----------



## erbchen (1. Juni 2013)

Für mich bleibt noch die Frage nach dem Dämpfer!

Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr gemacht?
Fox RP mit welchem Tune? Monarch? Monarch Plus...usw?

Gruß Daniel


----------



## derStuka (1. Juni 2013)

Der Dämpfertune sollte zum Übersetzungsverhältnis des Hinterbaus passen. Ist der "Compresssion Tune" zu hoch wird der Dämpfer vom Einfederverhalten sehr zäh und gibt den Federweg nur schlecht frei. Das Übersetzungsverhältnis des Prophets ist 3:1 und generiert aus 51mm Hub 150mm Federweg am Hinterrad welches sich durch die degressive Anlenkung der Kinematik auf 140mm reduziert. Bei Fox Dämpfer passt am besten der Compression Tune High, da der Dämpfer sonst durch den Federweg rauscht und im mittleren Hub viel Federweg verschenkt. Auch die Zugstufe "Rebound Tune" kann high sein da der Verstellbereich der Ausfedergeschwindigkeit sonst nicht sinnvoll nutzbar ist. Optimal ist eigentlich ein Dämpfer wie der DHX Air, da dort kein werksseitiger Compression Tune eingestellt ist, sondern man die Druckstufe über den Luftdruck am Ausgleichsbehälter frei wählen kann.


----------



## Trialside (1. Juni 2013)

Also bei meinem Prophet scheint der Hinterbau symmetrisch zu sein.  Zumindest sitzt der Reifen mittig. Kann aber auch sein, dass das HR  außermittig zentriert wurde und nun exakt zum Hinterbau passt . Ist  aber auch kein originales HR.

Zum Dämpfer: ich hatte zuerst einen  Fox RP23 mit starker Druckstufe und mittlerer Zugstufe bei ca. 73kg  fahrfertig. Ich fand die Druckstufe sehr angenehm, allerdings war mir  die Zugstufe etwas zu langsam.

Jetzt habe ich einen Fox DHX Air  5.0 mit kleiner Luftkammer und angepasstem Shim-Stack und bin super  zufrieden damit. Der Hinterbau fühlt sich schön agil an und steckt  einiges weg.

Anbei mal ein paar aktuelle Bilder:









Jetzt mit RS Lyrik SoloAir, MX2-Hinterbau, Kind Shock I7, und statt der NobbyNics jetzt Conti MK2 drauf


----------



## Alpine Maschine (1. Juni 2013)

Werksseitig hatte ich einen Fox RP2 mit High Comp. und medium Rebound. Allenfalls etwas überdämpft in der Druckstufe.

Manitou Evolver und Fox DHX Air fand ich nicht so toll, da sie zu linear abgestimmt sind. Normalerweise ist das ideal, aber eben nicht im degressiven Hinterbau das Prophet.


----------



## MK007 (1. Juni 2013)

erbchen schrieb:


> Für mich bleibt noch die Frage nach dem Dämpfer!
> 
> Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr gemacht?
> Fox RP mit welchem Tune? Monarch? Monarch Plus...usw?
> ...



Nehm ein X-Fusion http://www.xfusionshox.com/product/shocks/2013-o2/2013-o2-rl.html der ist günstig und um einiges besser wie der Manitou Swinger (Original verbauter Dämpfer) . Macht auch locker Enduro Ritte mit wie den 601er und Dalco. Und bergauf kannst du ihn komplett sperren.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Alpine Maschine (10. Juni 2013)

'n Abend,

wollte euch von meinem Neuaufbau berichten.

Nachdem gestern der neue MX-Rahmen eingetroffen ist (danke, frogmatic), hab ich heute mit dem Aufbau begonnen

Parts bis auf Vorbau/Lenker/Kassette/Kette





Schaltung SRAm X.9, Umwerfer Shimano XT
Kurbel Truvativ Stylo
Bremsen Avid Juicy 7 185/185
Sattel Selle Italia Flite
Stütze Syntace P6
Dämpfer Fox DHX Air 5.0
StS FSA Orbit Xtreme 1.5
LRS SRAM X.9 mit Alex Supra D
Reifen Maxxis Ardent 2.4
Gabel Manitou Sherman Breakout

Rahmengewicht ohne Anbauteile





Rahmen (S) mit Dämpfer und Steckachse
Rahmen 2535
Achse, Buchsen, Bolzen 135
Dämpfer 422

Alles in allem also 3092 Gramm

So weit bin ich dann noch gekommen heute:


----------



## frogmatic (11. Juni 2013)

Cool, 'ne Sherman 
Zeig nochmal wenns fertig ist!

Deine Waage lacht ja...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpine Maschine (11. Juni 2013)

Auf jeden!

Die Waage ist ganz lustig, gell?


----------



## coma1976 (14. Juni 2013)

hab mein Laufrad selber rüberzentriert und nun paßt auch der MK in 2,4






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## InlineSix (19. Juni 2013)

Als Prophet- Fahrer, will ich mich hier auch mal melden.

Prophet, Größe M

Einige Umrüstungen muss es noch über sich ergehen lassen bzw. hat es schon durchgestanden.

Hier ein Bild, einen Tag nach dem Kauf, gleich nach Umrüstung der vorderen Bremsscheibe von 180mm Magura SL auf 203mm BBB.






Gruß

Martin


----------



## Tib (19. Juni 2013)

Sehr schickes Prophet! 

...es hat nur ein Problem:

*Es ist zu sauber!*

Los! Geh dreckich machen!


----------



## 1st_Parma (22. Juli 2013)

decolocsta schrieb:


>



Tach, 

ich hab mal ne Frage zu deinem Swinger. 
Ich besitze den gleichen Dämpfer, damals bei CRC gekauft ich schätze mal Du auch. 
Der Unterschied ist, wenn ich den Dämpfer so wie Du mit SPV-Hebel nach unten montiere, 
befindet sich im Gegensatz zu deinem Swinger das PiggyBack auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite. 
Hast Du den so geliefert bekommen oder mußtest Du ihn umbauen? 
Vorausgesetzt Du mußtest ihn umbauen, 
hast Du Kolben und Luftkammer einfach gegeneinander verdreht um 180 Grad 
oder war das Zerlegen/Öffnen des Dämpfers notwendig? 
Würde mich über ne Antwort voll freuen! 

Schönen Gruß


----------



## decolocsta (22. Juli 2013)

Luft raus, drehen, Luft rein, fertig....natürlich Luft aus der Hauptkammer rauslassen.

PS: Schön mal wieder mein altes Prophet zu sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (22. Juli 2013)

Doppelpost sorry


----------



## 1st_Parma (22. Juli 2013)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Luft raus, drehen, Luft rein, fertig....natürlich Luft aus der Hauptkammer rauslassen.



Vielen Dank, dachte ich's mir doch.



decolocsta schrieb:


> PS: Schön mal wieder mein altes Prophet zu sehen



Recht haste, das 2006er MX1 ist schon en Schätzchen!


----------



## Trialside (3. August 2013)

.


----------



## rogma84 (7. August 2013)

Hi 

Bin auch im Club der Prophet Biker 
Kurbel wird noch getauscht gegen SLX 2fach und 
eventuell eine aktuelle Revelation statt der Pike ..

lg Roman


Bilderupdate in groß ;-)


----------



## coma1976 (8. August 2013)

Fotos bitte!


----------



## InlineSix (11. August 2013)

Sehr geil in schwarz!


----------



## coma1976 (11. August 2013)

nice


----------



## rogma84 (19. August 2013)

Danke 

Hab gerade die Größe der Bilder etwas angepasst...

lg Roman


----------



## coma1976 (19. August 2013)

Und zufrieden mit dem Pearl? Was jetzt noch fehlt ist ein schwarzer Sattel und ne Gewichtsersparnis im Tretlagerbereich- aber das ist schon kleinkariert....


----------



## rogma84 (19. August 2013)

Hi 
Kurbel kommt wie geschrieben eine SLX 2fach mit Bashguard bringt ca. 500-600 gramm ersparnis. 
Derzeit hat das Prophet MX 14.8kg mit der SLX kurbel ca. 14.3kg . Eventuell kommt noch eine Lyrik und ein neuer Laufradsatz sollten sich also 13.5kg ausgehen )
Sattel entweder ein WTB Volt oder ein Spank.
Mit dem Pearl bin ich nicht wirklich zufrieden, ist meiner Meinung nach sehr schwierig abzustimmen entweder ist er viel zu weich oder zu straff (das ganze zw. 60 und 70 psi).
Wenn ich ihn mit ca. 30% sag fahre wippt er wie ein Schauckelpferd und mit 20-25% gibt er nur sehr unwillig seinen Federweg her wippt aber trotzdem.
Dafür hat er einen ausgezeichneten Durchschlagschutz selbst mit 50% Sag  .
Und das Floodgate macht es nicht besser,da wird nur das Ansprechverhalten schlechter.
Also für Dämper empfehlungen bin ich offen ;-)

lg Roman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xah88 (27. August 2013)

Servus Propheten,

falls jemand in nächster Zeit einen MX- Rahmen in Gr. L abzugeben hat, würde ich mich über Post freuen 

Und noch eine kleine Frage -> Welche Dämpfer Einbaulänge/maße hat das MX ?

Beste Grüße und Ride on,

Alex


----------



## mc schrecka (27. August 2013)

Servus,

200mm evtl mit offset bushings noch 216, allerdings würd ich bei 200 bleiben. Langt vollkommen.

Basti


----------



## Xah88 (27. August 2013)

mc schrecka schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> 200mm evtl mit offset bushings noch 216, allerdings würd ich bei 200 bleiben. Langt vollkommen.
> 
> Basti


 
Danke !


----------



## Duc851 (27. August 2013)

MX in L ist verflucht selten -Viel Glück bei der Suche.

Einbaulänge ist soweit ich weiß identisch mit dem normalen Prophet und du hast folgende Optionen:

190x45 in FR und CC-Setting (Prophet SL Dämpfer-Maß); ca. 120mm FW
200x50 in FR und CC-Setting; ca. 140mm FW
200x57 in CC-Setting; ca. 160mm FW; Ich habs mal mit Linkage simuliert aber ich weiß das genau Ergebnis nicht mehr.

Ich hab einen Manitou Swinger x4 200x56 in FR-Setting. Das geht sich mit einem Maxxis Highroller 26x2.35 ganz genau aus dass der Reifen nicht am Sitzrohr angeht. Ein Manitou Swinger x6 200x56mm hat nicht funktioniert. Der hatte 198mm statt 200mm und dadurch konnte der Reifen das Sitzrohr berühren. Je nach Fertigungstoleranzen kann das also gut gehen, muss aber nicht. 

Bedingt durch die zunehmende Degressivität je tiefer man in den Federweg kommt musste ich beim x4 das SPV-Volumen auf Minimum einstellen (max Progressivität) sowie Plastikstreifen in die Luftkammer machen damit die Kennlinie noch progressiver wird. Jetzt funktioniert der Hinterbau zufriedenstellend.

Den Pearl hatte ich auch schon im Prophet (200x50). Soweit ich mich erinnere kommt nach 40 von 50mm Hub das Endanschlagselastomer, was ein sinnvolles Ausnutzen des Dämpferhubes unmöglich macht. Wie die Kennlinie davor ist kann ich leider nicht sagen, da der Dämpfer keine 2 Stunden im Rad war.


----------



## Trialside (27. August 2013)

Ich hatte nen 200 x 57 mm DHX Air mit kleiner Luftkammer in der FR-Stellung in meinem Prophet. Die Endprogression habe ich über die kleinstmögliche AGB-Kammer nach oben geschraubt, sodass ich effektiv immer max 53 - 55 mm Hub genutzt habe. Reifen waren Nobby Nic in 2,25 bzw. Mountain King in 2,4 und sie hatten keinen Kontakt zum Sitzrohr.


----------



## rogma84 (3. September 2013)

Hi 
Und warst du mit dem DHX zufrieden ?
Der Dämpfer kommt ja lt. Forum nicht besonders gut weg .

Lg roman


----------



## Trialside (3. September 2013)

Mit kleiner Luftkammer und einer kleinen Änderung des Shim-Stacks fühlte er sich durch die schnellere Zugstufe agiler und für mich besser an, als der RP23 mit starker Druckstufe und mittlerer Zugstufe, den ich vorher drin hatte.

Ich glaube der DHX Air kommt bei vielen nicht so gut weg, weil er durch die große Luftkammer in vielen Rahmen zu schnell durch den mittleren Federweg rauscht und zu wenig Endprogression bietet.

Da ich gerne bastel, habe ich mir den Dämpfer fürs Prophet angepasst. Ich hoffe, er passt so auch in das kommende Strive.

PS: Beim Prophet musst du aufpassen, dass du zur 200x51mm-Version greifst, weil dir sonst das Hinterrad ans Sitzrohr schlagen könnte. Ich habe das durch die hohe Endprogression unterdrückt. Beim MX müsste ja die 200x57mm-Version verbaut sein. Da bin ich mir aber nicht sicher.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (3. September 2013)

Es ist auch beim MX ein 50er Dämpfer verbaut.

Ich bin 6 Jahre ein MX gefahren von Tour bis zu heftigen Parkeinsätzen.
Selbst mit nem 50er Dämpfer hatte ich mitunter ne Schleifspur am Sitzrohr.

Mehr als 50/51 mm geht definitiv nicht in der FR Stellung.


----------



## rogma84 (3. September 2013)

Also geht der 200x57 nur in der xc Stellung ?
Die fr Stellung ist mir eh zu flach mit der steuersatzerhöhung und 
der Pike komme ich eh auf 67,5 grad in der xc Stellung 

Lg roman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 59812 (3. September 2013)

Ja.

Damit kommt halt dann auch das Tretlager deutlich höher und man rückt etwas nach vorne. Selbst mit langer Gabel ist das eher eine Tourengeometrie.

Am besten läuft das Prophet meiner Meinung nach mit ner 140/150er Gabel in der FR Position.


----------



## rogma84 (3. September 2013)

In der Fr Position finde ich das Fahrverhalten doch recht träge und das Pedal ist sehr schnell am boden .
Zuerst kommt der DHX für hinten und dann noch ne Lyrik solo air mit 160mm 
(ev.auf 150mm)
Da sollte dann ca. ein 66,5° (67°) Lenkwinkel rauskommen.
Die Tretlager höhe ist identisch mit einem aktuellem Jekyll MX (fast ebenfalls der Lenkwinkel) finde nicht das das sehr Tourengeo mäßig ist .

PS: Fahre einen MX Rahmen mit Steuerrohrerhöhung da sind die Lenkwinkel nicht identisch mit den Angaben auf der Schwinge Fr 67,5°/XC 69° sondern FR 65,5°/XC 67° wurde glaube ich erst in den späteren Modelljahren geändert.


----------



## Trialside (3. September 2013)

rogma84 schrieb:


> Also geht der 200x57 nur in der xc Stellung ?



200x57 ging bei mir auch in der FR-Stellung. Allerdings hab ich die Progression halt so eingestellt, dass nur ca 51mm genutzt wurden. somit hat es gepasst.

Ich will nicht sagen, dass es nicht geht. Nur, dass es nicht optimal ist.


----------



## Master | Torben (3. September 2013)

mc schrecka schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> 200mm evtl mit offset bushings noch 216, allerdings würd ich bei 200 bleiben. Langt vollkommen.
> 
> Basti



216mm gehen ohne Offset-Bushings.

Kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung mit 5th Element Coil und Manitou ISX-4 Air berichten.

Fahre das in meinem Prophet MX (in L - nein behalte ich ) seit einiger Zeit so - in Kombination mit einer RS Totem (ergibt 180mm vorn und ~173mm hinten).


----------



## rogma84 (3. September 2013)

Bei welchem Lenkwinkel und Tretlagerhöhe ?
In Fr Position ? 
216mm bei welchem Hub ?


----------



## Master | Torben (3. September 2013)

Geht nur in FR-Position. Klassische 216x63mm. Tretlagerhöhe 37,5cm. Restliche Geo - kein Ahnung  sehr fahrbar und Bikeparktauglich,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mc schrecka (4. September 2013)

mittlerweile hat sich bei meinem auch etwas getan:








Gabel: Marzocchi 44 micro ti mit 150mm
Sattel: WTB Volt
Lenker: RaceFace Atlas stealth
Bremsen: Avid elixir cr
Pedale: NC-17 Sudpin 3
LRS: Halo 4xr mit Halo Naben

Gewicht nun: 13,2 kg

Lenzerheide Freeride mit Flowcountry am Wochenende hat es easy weggesteckt. Im Flow sogar besser als mein DH


----------



## Alpine Maschine (4. September 2013)

Master | Torben schrieb:


> 216mm gehen ohne Offset-Bushings.
> 
> Kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung mit 5th Element Coil und Manitou ISX-4 Air berichten.
> 
> Fahre das in meinem Prophet MX (in L - nein behalte ich ) seit einiger Zeit so - in Kombination mit einer RS Totem (ergibt 180mm vorn und ~173mm hinten).



Das muss man aber mögen. State-of-the-Art ist so eine Geo-/Fahrwerkabstimmung nicht...

Kann nur zustimmen, dass das Prophet sein beste Performance mit einer 140er-150er-Gabel hat, hinten dazu einen 190er-Dämpfer in XC-Stellung (knackige Hometrail-Fazzeuch) oder einen 200/50er-nicht "DH"-Luftdämpfer.
Durch seine dregressive Kennlinie entlockt der Prophet-Hinterbau schon Standarddämpfern erstauniche Leistungen. Sowohl Evolver als auch DHX müssen in ihre Extremstellungen getunedt, wenn nicht sogar komplett selber geshimt und gestackt und Volumenrgeugliert werden.

Alles andere läuft unter: Geschmackssache.


----------



## Master | Torben (4. September 2013)

Wenn es danach geht ist ja 26" nichtmal mehr 'state-of-the-art'...
Über den flacheren Lenkwinkel durch die Totem könnte man reden... (Da ich noch ein CD Gemini DH habe, wird das Prophet MX tendenziell auf Lefty 140 und 200/50 Dämpfer zurückgerüstet.)
Ansonsten kann man zur Hinterbau-Auslenkung sagen 216mm in FR-Position ~ 200mm in XC-Position und 200mm in FR-Position ~ 190mm in XC-Position.
Wobei mir bei einem 190mm Dämpfer die Gefahr zu groß wäre ihn doch mal in FR-Position zu setzen.

Ich kann im übrigem von meinem Evolver (oder doch Intrinsic?) ISX-4 nichts negatives Berichten.


----------



## 1st_Parma (4. September 2013)

Hier mal meins: 







Grüßle


----------



## Tib (5. September 2013)

Schick! Der Faltenbalg der Forca als Gegenstück zum Faltenbalg der Lefty. 

...mir persönlich etwas  zu wenig Farbe bzw. Farb-Akzente. Aber ich steh ja eh auf bunt.


----------



## 1st_Parma (5. September 2013)

Tib schrieb:


> Schick! Der Faltenbalg der Forca als Gegenstück zum Faltenbalg der Lefty.



Danke fürs Kompliment, danach habe ich gelechzt. 
War auch mein Gedanke mit den Faltenbälgen, 
ist natürlich naheliegend. 
Ist aber keine Forca sondern ne GD Turbo. 

Grüßle


----------



## Master | Torben (5. September 2013)

Bisher versäumt jetzt aber alle zusammen - BILDER 

Erst die Dame:







dann die Herren:


----------



## coma1976 (6. September 2013)

nette Familie. ..


----------



## Xah88 (6. September 2013)

schick !...und raw


----------



## Master | Torben (6. September 2013)

Alle drei von mir handgerawt 

Schade das ich keine Tauschpartner gefunden habe weil - sowohl das Prophet MX als auch das Gemini DH sind/waren Team Replica


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Girl (10. September 2013)

Guten Morgen,

ich habe mal eine Frage wie ihr so mit dem tiefen Tretlager in der FR-Einstellung klarkommt.
Hab mir vor nicht allzulanger Zeit den Manitou Swinger Air X4 geholt und fahre ihn mit ca. 40% Sag.
Setup vom Dämpfer ist soweit passend.

Ich setze aber nun recht häufig mit der Kurbel/Pedal und den Kettenblättern auf.

Ist das bei euch auch so?


----------



## rogma84 (10. September 2013)

Hi 

Gar nicht ..
Fahre in der XC Position.

Lg Roman


----------



## Alpine Maschine (10. September 2013)

Girl schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> ich habe mal eine Frage wie ihr so mit dem tiefen Tretlager in der FR-Einstellung klarkommt.
> Hab mir vor nicht allzulanger Zeit den Manitou Swinger Air X4 geholt und fahre ihn mit ca. 40% Sag.
> ...



Wenn du das Prophet in stelzigen Gelände einsetzt, dann ist das so, ja. 40% Sag ist aber ganz schön viel ...


----------



## Girl (10. September 2013)

Wenn ich weniger Sag nehme nutze ich den Federweg nicht mehr aus. Hab das Volumen vom Piggybag schon auf groß und den Druck aufs minimum reduziert.

Bin auch mehr am Stolperbiken, da passt der Dämpfer für mein Gewicht ganz gut.


----------



## KillerV800 (21. September 2013)

Moin, Moin, hab mir n Prophet geholt ( mit Werkaustattung). bevor ich das umbastel wollt ich wissen wat für eine maximale Reifengrösse man einbauen kann.
...dachte da an Schwalbe Big Betty 2.35.
 Danke im voraus!


----------



## Master | Torben (23. September 2013)

Fahre in meinem Prophet MX hinten Maxxis Advantage in 2.25. Hat noch Luft im Hinterbau - denke aber das es z.B. beim 2.4er Advantage schon eng wird.


----------



## puzzel (23. September 2013)

2.4er Rubber Queen ging gerade noch so solange man nicht durchschlägt (Wohlgemerkt in Freeridestellung)... Denke die Big Betty könnte schon sehr eng werden


----------



## erbchen (1. Oktober 2013)

Moin,

hattet ihr schonmal ein Knacken im Aufnahmebereich der Schwinge?
Aufgefallen ist es mir beim Pedalieren.
Bei jedem Treten starkes Knarzen. Daraufhin wollte ich den Schwingenbolzen anziehen. Ich habe nichtmal fest mit Maulschlüssel und Imbus gezogen, da ist mir der Wiederlager auf der Nichtgewinde-Seite abgeplatzt... 

Das Tretlager habe ich ausgebaut, gereinigt und angezogen...
Die Lager laufen noch Rund. 

Welche alternative hab ich zum orginal Bolzen?

Hat wer schonmal ähnliche Probleme gehabt?
Oder meint ihr es kommt von was ganz anderem?

Danke für die Hilfe!

Gruß Daniel


----------



## erbchen (2. Oktober 2013)

Hi,

mit welchem Drehmoment ziehe ich den Schwingenbolzen an? Hab den Orginalen bestellt...

Überhilfe würde ich mich freuen!

Gruß Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 59812 (2. Oktober 2013)

Drehmoment kenne ich nicht. Habe mir den Kopf aber auch mal ruiniert, weil der Bolzen so fest saß, dass er nur mit Nachdruck rauskam.
Der ist tatsächlich recht empfindlich.

Zur Montage einfach den passenden Inbus u. Schraubenschlüssel nehmen und so fest anziehen, wie es eben geht. Nicht anbrummen aber fest darf schon sein. Die Mutter mit reichlich blauer Schraubensicherung sichern. Sonst löst sie sich gerne mal.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (2. Oktober 2013)

Das richtige Drehmoment wäre bei solch elementaren Verbindungen schon nicht so unwichtig.

Ein Blick ins Manual hilft.


----------



## Girl (2. Oktober 2013)

Schaust du hier auf Seite 15 

http://media.cannondale.com/media/Manuals/2007_prophet_owners_manual_supplement_en.pdf


----------



## Deleted 59812 (2. Oktober 2013)

Immer diese Panikmache bzgl. der Drehmomente.

Ich habe das Teil in sechs Jahren dreimal demontiert und wieder zusammengebastelt. Ohne Drehmomentschlüssel. Da hat sich nie was gelöst und es ist auch nie was gebrochen. Solange man beim Bau das Hirn die Hand führen läßt, passiert da nix.


----------



## erbchen (2. Oktober 2013)

Danke ihr beiden!

Mir ist der Kopf vom Bolzen abgerissen... .
Bin eigentlich jemand, der nicht fest genug anzieht.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Alpine Maschine (2. Oktober 2013)

M.R. schrieb:


> Immer diese Panikmache bzgl. der Drehmomente.
> 
> Ich habe das Teil in sechs Jahren dreimal demontiert und wieder zusammengebastelt. Ohne Drehmomentschlüssel. Da hat sich nie was gelöst und es ist auch nie was gebrochen. Solange man beim Bau das Hirn die Hand führen läßt, passiert da nix.





erbchen schrieb:


> Danke ihr beiden!
> 
> Mir ist der Kopf vom Bolzen abgerissen... .
> Bin eigentlich jemand, der nicht fest genug anzieht.
> ...



Sowohl zu fest anziehen als auch zu losen anziehen kann zum Ausfall des technischen Bauteils führen.

KANN.

Es gibt Stellen, die stark belastet sind, und Stellen, die weniger stark belastet sind.

Ich habe das mal beim Tretlager mit dem DrehMo ausprobiert. Ohne ziehen die meisten die Lagerschalen (von HTII-Shimano) mit 65 bis deutlich über 85 Nm an. Vorgegeben sind 45-50.

So viel zum gesunden Menschenverstand.

Dabei dreht sich die Lagerschale von 45 Nm bis 85 Nm vielleicht noch um 2°. Was bedeutet, das es eben beim vorgeschriebenen Drehmoment fest ist und kein bißchenmehr Haltbarkeit durch mehr DrehMo erzeugt wird Im schlimmsten Fall beginne ich schon, dass Material plastisch zu verformen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erbchen (2. Oktober 2013)

Danke, ich hoffe, dass sich mein knarzen mit dem neuen Bolzen und dem richtigen Drehmoment erledigt hat.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## erbchen (8. Oktober 2013)

Tretlager hat sich gelockert... . Wurde angezogen. Jetzt knarzt nix mehr...!

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Taurin1 (9. Oktober 2013)

Hallo liebe Leut, 
weiß jemand wie ich die Siemens Lackierung am besten weg bekomme?
lg


----------



## Trialside (9. Oktober 2013)

Die komplette Lackierung? Ich würde es chemisch entlacken lassen. Ist für den Rahmen am schonendsten. Du musst aber hinterher evtl. nachbehandeln (polieren,...) oder du lässt es Raw und reibst es immer mal mit nem öligen Lappen ein.


----------



## Zilli-Project (9. Oktober 2013)

Taurin1 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Leut,
> weiß jemand wie ich die Siemens Lackierung am besten weg bekomme?
> lg




Hallo!

Ich würde die Farbe an deiner Stelle belassen - allein schon, weil es die seltene Team Replica -Lackierung ist, für die man i.d.R. am meisten Geld beim Wiederverkauf bekommt.

Denn die Lackierungen von Cannondale sind ziemlich "massiv", um es mal so zu sagen. Ich habe bereits einen alten (als Defekt verkauften) CANNONDALE GEMINI DH Team Replica -Rahmen entlackt... ich würde das nie mehr selbst, sondern von einem Strahler machen lassen. Hierfür brauchst du sehr agressiven Abbeizer (geht "gut" auf die Gesundheit) -> Hier im Forum gibt es per Suchfunktion einige Tipps. z.B. Molto, Die Krähe usw. ...

Aber überlege es dir gut... Ich habe es z.B. nur aus dem Grund gemacht:
1.) Vorbesitzer hat gemeint der Rahmen hätte einen Riss
--> Riss war letztendlich nur im Lack und so hatte ich einen Rahmen für 70,- EUR 

2.) Vorbesitzer hat den Rahmen von Hand mit Klarlack als "Schutz" übersprayt - der sah aus wie durch schimmlige Milch gezogen und absolut unansehnlich.

...mir tat das Entlacken mehr als Leid, weil es eben die Team Replica -Lackierung war.

Bis vor einigen Jahren hat man noch die Möglichkeit des "Re-PAINTs" bei Cannondale gehabt... d.h. alten Rahmen hinschicken und werksneu lackieren (inkl. Vorarbeiten) lassen. Das ging aber nur, wenn der Rahmen NICHT zuvor entlackt oder bearbeitet wurde. Wird zudem aktuell auch nicht mehr angeboten -> wegen Standort bzw. Produktionsortwechsel - den "grandiosen" Kunststoffrahmen sei Dank! 

Mein entlackter Rahmen geht jetzt zum Eloxieren nach "EASY ELOX" und danach kommt er an die Wand... ich habe kein Platz für ein 4. Bike und zudem nicht für zwei GEMINI DH ...

...und jetzt kommt noch ein DELTA V hinzu  


Beste Grüße,
Fabian


----------



## Alpine Maschine (9. Oktober 2013)

Taurin1 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Leut,
> weiß jemand wie ich die Siemens Lackierung am besten weg bekomme?
> lg





Zilli-Project schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich würde die Farbe an deiner Stelle belassen - allein schon, weil es die seltene Team Replica -Lackierung ist, für die man i.d.R. am meisten Geld beim Wiederverkauf bekommt.



Bist du bekloppt? Hol dir lieber einen zweiten Prophet-Rahmen aus den letzten Baujahren mit diesen hässlichen Lackierungen. Die braucht kein Mensch.


----------



## KillerV800 (12. Oktober 2013)

Danke für den Tip, hab mir die BB's rangemacht.
Die haben mir bei Amazon aus versehen die 2.40 geschickt wollte eigentlich 2.30... aber es passt!


----------



## KillerV800 (12. Oktober 2013)

geehrte Cannondale Fahrer!
Ich bin gestern mit meinem Prophet 'n Berg raufgeklettert und musste auf dem Gipfel feststellen das mein Dämpfer feststeckt  
Hab ihn ausgebaut, da ist nix zu machen. Ist er jetzt hin?
Ist ein Fox Float R.
.....tut weh wenn man wieder runterlatschen muss. Gruß


----------



## KillerV800 (12. Oktober 2013)

puzzel schrieb:


> 2.4er Rubber Queen ging gerade noch so solange man nicht durchschlägt (Wohlgemerkt in Freeridestellung)... Denke die Big Betty könnte schon sehr eng werden



Danke


----------



## Taurin1 (13. Oktober 2013)

Ich bedanke mich ganz herzlich für die Tips bzgl. der Lackierung!!! Habt mir weiter geholfen!! 
lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Demiourgos (20. Oktober 2013)

Check this out guys, 
it's now for sale 
email me at Demiourgos.wg(at)gmail.com

actual photo






old photos:


----------



## Trialside (26. Oktober 2013)

Falls jemand für sein Prophet noch einen passenden Dämpfer benötigt, hätte ich noch einen im Angebot: Fox Float RP23.


----------



## frogmatic (28. Oktober 2013)

MK007 schrieb:


> Nehm ein *X-Fusion http://www.xfusionshox.com/product/shocks/2013-o2/2013-o2-rl.html* der ist günstig und um einiges besser wie der Manitou Swinger (Original verbauter Dämpfer) . Macht auch locker Enduro Ritte mit wie den 601er und Dalco. Und bergauf kannst du ihn komplett sperren.
> 
> Gruß
> Markus



Und, immer noch überzeugt davon?
Würde mich interessieren, was der besser kann als der Swinger!


----------



## MK007 (14. November 2013)

Klar bin ich noch überzeugt von einem X-Fusion Dämpfer, obwohl mein Prophet nicht mehr oft bewegt wird. Tja was kann der X-Fusion besser ausser billger . Er spricht (mein ich zumindest) feinfühliger an, man kann ihn sperren (ist ja bergauf nicht verkehrt) und er klackert nicht beim ausfedern wie eine Kiste Ketten.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## frogmatic (14. November 2013)

Danke - hab mittlerweile einen günstig bekommen, neue Buchsen gibts auch, jetzt warte ich nur noch auf das neue maßgeschneiderte KeFü-Bech, mit dem hoffentlich der Umwerfer nicht mehr unterm Zug nachgibt, dann kann ich dem Dämpfer auf den Zahn fühlen 

Seit der Minute traue ich dem SPV nicht mehr über den Weg...


----------



## half-devil333 (28. November 2013)

welche rahmengröße würdet ihr bei ca. 1,78 m empfehlen?


----------



## erbchen (28. November 2013)

Hi,

selbe Größe, ich fahre einen M-Rahmen.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## half-devil333 (28. November 2013)

ok, gut. du magst nicht zufällig nur deinen rahmen verkaufen?


----------



## erbchen (28. November 2013)

Doch, das ganze Bike. Schau mal in meinem Bikemarkt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ramonn (15. Dezember 2013)

http://www.pic-upload.de/view-21620816/IMG_4854.jpg.html
hieer will mein rahmen verkaufen
bei interesse melden


----------



## ravenride (27. Dezember 2013)

half-devil333 schrieb:


> welche rahmengröße würdet ihr bei ca. 1,78 m empfehlen?



MEDIUM oder LARGE größe!

Kommt darauf an, welches terrain du bevorzugst! Ich bin 176cm groß, da kann man ein M sowie ein L fahren. Es kommt eben darauf an, ob du mehr trails oder forststraße fährst.

Mit einem Medium kann man auf den trails fast schon tanzen, macht richtig spaß, viel spaß! Auf langen schotterpisten und schnellen downhills ist ein Large dagegen besser.

Bei ca. 60 kmh berg runter liegt ein Large rahmen wesentlich ruhiger/stabiler auf der straße, es wird einem ein sicheres gefühl vermittelt, bei MEDIUM rahmen flattert es leicht und man schaltet freiwillig einen gang zurück.

Theoretisch, könnte man ein LARGE mit 8cm vorbau und ein MEDIUM mit 10cm vorbau montieren, die sogenannte oberrohrlänge wäre damit fast gleich. 11cm vorbau würde ich nicht mehr verwenden, da lenker zu  träge wird.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (27. Dezember 2013)

Bin 1,75 bei einer Schrittlänge von 86cm. Muss die Stütze fast komplett rausziehen. Fahre einen 80mm Vorbau.

Das Flattern liegt eher an der Steifigkeit. Bei 75 Kilo ohne Rucksack war der Rahmen steif genug. Bei Ü100 (20 Kilo Fotorucksack) verwindet sich der Rahmen wie ein Aal.


----------



## Demiourgos (27. Dezember 2013)

*ravenride*, medium for sure, I am 177, and medium with 80mm stem is perfect


----------



## Domus (4. Februar 2014)

erbchen schrieb:


> Danke ihr beiden!
> 
> Mir ist der Kopf vom Bolzen abgerissen... .
> Bin eigentlich jemand, der nicht fest genug anzieht.
> ...



Ist mir auch passiert und das trotz neuem, kalibriertem Drehmomentschlüssel. 

was für einen Dämpfer würdet Ihr empfehlen bzw. welches Setup / Tune? Wollte mir mal was leichteres zulegen, der Stahlfederdämpfer schlägt doch mit nem guten Kilo zu Buche.

Gruß

Dom


----------



## Domus (4. Februar 2014)

erbchen schrieb:


> Danke, ich hoffe, dass sich mein knarzen mit dem neuen Bolzen und dem richtigen Drehmoment erledigt hat.
> 
> Gruß Daniel


Falls nicht, bei mir war es scheinbar die Kombi aus nicht mehr ganz perfektem Tretlager und der nicht gefetteten Kasette auf der Hope Nabe. Seitdem beide Punkte erledigt sind ist auch das Knarzen weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Girl (4. Februar 2014)

was für einen Dämpfer würdet Ihr empfehlen bzw. welches Setup / Tune? Wollte mir mal was leichteres zulegen, der Stahlfederdämpfer schlägt doch mit nem guten Kilo zu Buche.

Gruß

Dom[/quote]

Welchen Dämpfer hast du derzeit verbaut?
Ich würde gern Stahlfeder fahren.

Derzeit hab ich einen Manitou Swinger SPV 4 Way und bin sehr zufrieden und für den Notfall einen X Fusion.


----------



## Domus (4. Februar 2014)

Girl schrieb:


> was für einen Dämpfer würdet Ihr empfehlen bzw. welches Setup / Tune? Wollte mir mal was leichteres zulegen, der Stahlfederdämpfer schlägt doch mit nem guten Kilo zu Buche.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Dom



Welchen Dämpfer hast du derzeit verbaut?
Ich würde gern Stahlfeder fahren.

Derzeit hab ich einen Manitou Swinger SPV 4 Way und bin sehr zufrieden und für den Notfall einen X Fusion.[/quote]


Ich fahre einen Manitou Swinger SPV in der Stahlfederversion und einen Radium RL. Der ist aber älteres Baujahr und ich bin mit der Performance nicht unbedingt zufrieden.


----------



## Duc851 (4. Februar 2014)

Ich bin auch mit dem Swinger X4 Air (nachfolger 4-Way) unterwegs. Bin zufrieden mit dem Teil. Mit Plastikstreifen in der Luftkammer lässt er sich noch etwas schöner abstimmen. Aber es ist und bleibt ein SPV-Dämpfer und kein Wurzelstaubsauger. Hier hört man immer wieder dass die Leute mit einem Fox Float mit kleiner Luftkammer und high compression tune zufrieden sind. Der sollte dann auch bei minimalen Schlägen besser ansprechen als der X4.


----------



## Domus (4. Februar 2014)

Danke, das hilft mir schon einmal weiter.


----------



## unot (22. Februar 2014)

Die Propheten-Familie hat heute Zuwachs bekommen  

Es ist ein MX2 mit X12 und Hammerschmidt geworden....


----------



## erbchen (23. Februar 2014)

Hi,

welches war der orginal Tune für den Fox?
Mein RP2 hat Compression High und Rebound Medium.

War ziemlich stram beim fahren. Sag war im Bereich 20-25%.

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen?

Gruß Daniel


----------



## 1st_Parma (23. Februar 2014)

unot schrieb:


> Es ist ein MX2 mit X12...


Das gezeigte Bike hat kein X12!
Es gab, gibt und wird niemals ein Prophet mit X12 geben. (von Herstellerseite)


----------



## unot (23. Februar 2014)

Das nenn' ich deutsche Gründlichkeit - ist eine thru 12!


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Duc851 (24. Februar 2014)

erbchen schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> welches war der orginal Tune für den Fox?
> Mein RP2 hat Compression High und Rebound Medium.
> ...



Darf ich fragen wie schwer du bist?


----------



## Domus (24. Februar 2014)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Danke - hab mittlerweile einen günstig bekommen, neue Buchsen gibts auch, jetzt warte ich nur noch auf das neue maßgeschneiderte KeFü-Bech, mit dem hoffentlich der Umwerfer nicht mehr unterm Zug nachgibt, dann kann ich dem Dämpfer auf den Zahn fühlen
> 
> Seit der Minute traue ich dem SPV nicht mehr über den Weg...


 Sagt mal, zum Thema KeFü. Ist das wirklich praktikabel. Ich hattte mal kurz eine Shaman Enduro auf meinem Propheten. Die hab ich bald wieder weggebaut, übelster Antriebseinfluß. Das muss doch nicht sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogmatic (27. Februar 2014)

Mit dem Stinger hat's grundsätzlich gut funktioniert, ohne Verluste. Dummerweise war der Umfwerfer nicht gegen Verdrehen gesichert, also hat der Zug den Umwerfer etwas verschoben. Leider habe ich mein Customblech zerstört. Jetzt wollte ich mal probieren wie es ohne KeFü aber mit Shadow Plus Schaltwerk klappt.
Ich werde berichten...


----------



## Duc851 (27. Februar 2014)

Truvativ / MRP 2x arbeiten mit Schaltrollen. Bekomme meine KeFü die Tage, dann kann ich testen.
http://www.bikemag.com/gear/2x10-chainguides-truvativs-x-guide-and-mrp-2x/


----------



## Domus (27. Februar 2014)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Mit dem Stinger hat's grundsätzlich gut funktioniert, ohne Verluste. Dummerweise war der Umfwerfer nicht gegen Verdrehen gesichert, also hat der Zug den Umwerfer etwas verschoben. Leider habe ich mein Customblech zerstört. Jetzt wollte ich mal probieren wie es ohne KeFü aber mit Shadow Plus Schaltwerk klappt.
> Ich werde berichten...


Der Stinger ist baugleich mit der Enduro! Ergo kann ich mir das mit meinem Setup nicht vorstellen. Race Face Atlas/X9 2x9:


----------



## erbchen (18. März 2014)

Duc851 schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen wie schwer du bist?



Klar, 80kg wiege ich, manchmal weniger...

Sorry hatte deine Nachricht völlig überlesen..., deshalb erst jetzt


----------



## Duc851 (19. März 2014)

80kg sollte eigentlich genug Masse sein. Wie ist dein Fahreindruck nach einigen Kilometern mehr in den Beinen? Findest du das Fahrwerk immer noch zu straff? Nutzt du den Federweg gut aus? Ist das Fahrwerk unsensibel bei kleinen Schlägen?


----------



## GrafvonRotz (30. April 2014)

Hi Propheten-Gemeinde,

ich hab einen sehr gut erhaltenen Prophet MX Rahmen mit Dämpfer und Zubehör (Steuersatz für tapered und 1 1/8, Sattel und Stütze, Dämper und Carbon kettenführung, 12mm Steckachse) abzugeben. Er hat wenige oberflächliche Kratzer, ansonsten in einem top Zustand. Für Tauschangebote bin ich auch gerne zu haben.
cheers!


----------



## Xah88 (30. April 2014)

Servus,

was ist denn deine Preisvorstellung, welche Größe hat der Rahmen und hast du Bilder von ihm ?

Grüße


----------



## GrafvonRotz (30. April 2014)

Hi,
hier findest du mehr Informationen:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/349147-cannondale-prophet-mx-rahmen-tausch-verkauf
Viele Grüße


----------



## Girl (30. April 2014)

Wusste garnicht das die Propheten so lange gebaut wurden, im Katalog von 2009 wurde sie das letzte mal gesichtet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrafvonRotz (30. April 2014)

Das ist richtig, wurden leider nur bis 2009 gebaut. Die Gabel ist von 2012, hab ich vielleicht ein bischen uneindeutig geschrieben...


----------



## Grusel (3. Mai 2014)

....


----------



## Girl (3. Mai 2014)

Grusel schrieb:


> Meine beiden, mittlerweile einige Teile getauscht, werde die Tage (bei Interesse) mal aktuellere Bilder hochladen



Ich kann das Prophet nicht finden


----------



## GrafvonRotz (3. Mai 2014)

Wenn du mein Prophet meinst, der link ist 2-3 antworten weiter oben.


----------



## Grusel (5. Mai 2014)

Girl schrieb:


> Ich kann das Prophet nicht finden


Lustig, war eigentlich fuer nen ganz anderen Thread gedacht, nicht einen, in dem ich gar nicht gelesen habe )


----------



## gischus (1. Juni 2014)

Hey suche einen Prohet Rahmen in Größe M. Würd auch gern gegen meinen in XL Tauschen weil mein Bike ein Kumpel kauft der einen Kopf kleiner ist als ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unot (1. Juni 2014)

schau mal in meine Anzeigen - Prophet MX2 mit DHX Coil - gebe den Rahmen auch separat ab.


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## gischus (1. Juni 2014)

Danke, aber ich suche eins ohne Steckachse


----------



## Magnum 204 (7. Juli 2014)

So gestern mal wieder Radeln nach einem halben Jahr Fahrradauszeit




Hatt jetzt auch mal tubeless reifen montiert (und mal testweise en 780er Lenker ausgeliehen .   )





Gruss




PS:

der Antrieb knackt bei voll Gas auf gerader Strecke und bergauf  ,bergab nicht

Was könnte das den sein?

Schwingenlager?

Hab den Antrieb auch schon angeschaut , das schaltwerk sram x9 type 2 knackt auch leicht und wackelt etwas, das kann es aber nicht sein.


----------



## erbchen (14. Juli 2014)

Hi,

hat das Cannondale Rush den selben Hinterbau wie es das Prophet hat?

Über Hilfe wäre ich Dankbar!

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Duc851 (14. Juli 2014)

Zumindest die Dämpferaufnahme sieht auf den ersten Blick anders aus:
http://i700.photobucket.com/albums/...aneous/Cannondale-Rush-Carbon-Team-Medi-2.jpg

Ich schau aber gleich nochmal bei Linkage rein ob ich da was erkennen kann...


----------



## Duc851 (14. Juli 2014)

Schaut schlecht aus.
Der Abstand Hinterachse-Dämpferauge ist etwa 20mm kleiner beim Rush als beim Prophet. Ich gehe davon aus dass die Prophet-Daten auf dem vorderen Dämpferauge beruhen, also könnte man das vielleicht noch mit der anderen Dämpferaufnahme korrigieren. Aber der Abstand Schwingenachse-Dämpferauge sind auch etwa 10mm weniger. D.h. der Hinterbau stellt bei gleichem Hub weniger Federweg zur Verfügung und die Degressivität ist ausgeprägter.

*Wohlgemerkt basieren meine Berechnungen auf Internetdaten der Bikes (Cannondale Prophet 4x, Cannondale Prophet SL und Cannondale Rush 2005! Also keine Gewähr!*


----------



## erbchen (14. Juli 2014)

Hat jemand noch einen Hinternbau, der nicht knarzt über?

Hab jetzt gelesen, dass das unerträgliche Knarzen ein Produktionsfehler am Hinterbau (Schweißnaht) ist. Kann das jemand nochmal bestätigen?

Gruß Daniel

Ps: Würde mich über Angebote freuen.


----------



## ravenride (15. Juli 2014)

erbchen schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hat das Cannondale Rush den selben Hinterbau wie es das Prophet hat?
> 
> ...


Habe im 2007 katalog geschaut, das rush hat einen federweg von 110mm, das prophet ab 120mm bis 150mm (je nach kolbenlänge, 50mm oder 55mm)
Die dämpferaufnahme ist bei rush logischerweise kürzer.


----------



## ravenride (15. Juli 2014)

erbchen schrieb:


> Hat jemand noch einen Hinternbau, der nicht knarzt über?
> 
> Hab jetzt gelesen, dass das unerträgliche Knarzen ein Produktionsfehler am Hinterbau (Schweißnaht) ist. Kann das jemand nochmal bestätigen?
> 
> ...


In unserem fuhrpark befindet sich seit 2006 ein prophet SL, ich habe aktuell kein knarzen. Natürlich hatte ich vorübergehend hinten auch schon mal ein knarzen und woher das genau kam kann ich auch nicht genau sagen. Ich habe das schwingenhauptlager, kurbel und dämpfer demontiert, gesäubert und gefettet. Problem behoben, fertig. Kann auch von der sattelstütze kommen. Viel spaß beim schrauben.


----------



## coma1976 (28. August 2014)

Moin, hat hier noch jemand Dämpferbuchsen für den Pearl, die er nicht mehr braucht?

Bzw. passen die Fox Buchsen auch ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duc851 (15. September 2014)

Das sind die Maße meines alten Pearl: Buchsenbreite jeweils 12,0mm; Durchmesser 12,0mm

D.h. Fox passt nicht. Ältere Manitou-Buchsen passen (z.B. Manitou Evolver, Swinger x4. Swinger Expert hat schon wieder 12.7mm und passt nicht. Fox hat übrigens auch die 12.7mm).


----------



## coma1976 (16. September 2014)

danke für die Infos! Habe die passenden Buchsen dann bei bc gefunden....


----------



## rogma84 (30. Dezember 2014)

Kleines Update 
X0 Kurbel und Kindshock Lev 
-> x9 Trigger und Schaltwerk gerade gekommen 
-> Fox float CTD Dämpfer wartet auf Buchsen ;-) 

Aktuelle Detailbilder folgen ;-)


----------



## Ianus (30. Dezember 2014)

So wie das Linke sah mein RZ auch mal aus.


----------



## vossi007 (9. Januar 2015)

Hi Leute,

ich hab eine Frage zur Größe - zwar habe ich die geodaten im Netz gefunden ( http:/0/fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/5/4/8/9/3/_/medium/GeometriedatenProphet.jpg ) - trotzdem würde ich gerne eure Expertenmeinung einholen:

Würde das "S" für (m)eine knapp 1,60 große/kleine Frau passen? Klar - petit wäre besser, nur gibts das gerade leider nicht im angebot. Schritthöhe ist von ihr knapp 74cm...denk dabei an einen extrem kurzen vorbau, der dann da dran käme...

Zu groß oder passt?

ah: einsatzgebiet: sie ist anfänger und möchte/wird in nette Trails ("enduro") eingeführt

danke


----------



## rogma84 (9. Januar 2015)

Mit 40er Vorbau passt das schon .
Das Prophet hat durch das Rahmen Design eine sehr niedrige überstandshöhe .
Viel Spaß damit ;-))


----------



## vossi007 (10. Januar 2015)

danke


----------



## gischus (11. Januar 2015)

Ich suche immernoch einen Prophet oder Rush Rahmen in M. Am liebsten würde ich gegen einen Prophet in XL tauschen aber kaufen würde Ich auch einen....


----------



## Alpine Maschine (9. Februar 2015)

So, ewig versprochen @frogmatic und was lange währt, wird endlich gut!



 

Prophet MX in S
Manitou Sherman
Fox DHX 5.0 Air
tune KingMK/Kong mit NoTubes ZTR Flow
Vorne Fat Albert, hinten Nobby Nic, beide 2,4
X0-Twister mit Odi Ruffians in Short
X.9 Schaltwerk
XTR Umwerfer
Truvativ Stylo-Kurbel (wird noch gegen was adäquates getauscht, liebäugle mit einer Race Face Turbine)
FSA Steuersatz
Thomson Elite Sattelstütze
Thomson Eilte X4 1.5 Vorbau
Answer Pro Taper Flatbar
Formula R-Bremse (wird noch getauscht gegen a) eine Juicy 7 (langweilig, aber dieses eine spezielle Exemplar bremst wie sau) oder b) eine Formula T (vormals The One).
Pedale: Xpedo
Sattele: SQLab 611


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogmatic (9. Februar 2015)

Schick!



Sherman ist großes Kino - ich bin damals dran verzweifelt, keine ausreichend weiche Feder zu finden. Oder ich bin nicht hart genug gefahren...
Aber ich habe noch eine schöne Nixon Air hier.

Jetzt noch ein gescheiter Dämpfer, dann wird ein Schuh draus.

Ich habe für meins ein Paar Teile in der Pipeline, wenn die dran sind präsentiere ich auch mal


----------



## Alpine Maschine (9. Februar 2015)

Der Dämpfer passt gar nicht so schlecht. Höchstens, wenn ich mal über nen gaaaanz günstigen Manitou Evolver stolpere ...

Bei der Gabel hab ich zwei Federn kombiniert. Funzt aber nicht so richtig. Bei mir schon (schlage sie problemlos im Stand durch), bei ihr nicht. K.A., ob sie noch nicht weiß, wie man Druck aufs VR bringt.

Außerdem ist es eine Breakout, die nur 150 mm hat (so viel ich weiß). Auf Dauer soll aber mehr als 150 rumkommen. Entweder baue ich meine übriggebliebene 36 TALAS ein (die im anderen Bike auch scheiße ansprach), oder ich besorge mir ein Breakout Plus. Dann kann wenigstens der 1.5-Thomson bleiben und ich muss mich nicht darüber ärgern, dass der 1 1/8-Thomson viel besser ausgesehen hätte.


Es bleibt ja auch noch die Option der Travis (weiß einer, wie viel schweer die als die Sherman ist?). Weiß aber nicht, ob es die mit 170 gab, oder nur 150- und 200er-Versionen. In jedem Fall lasse ich, falls mal die Kohle bleibt und es nicht exorbitant teuer wird, ne Feder für die Gabel (die dann drin ist) wickeln.

Aber gerade neue Kurbel bestellt, RF Turbine in schwarz, wird gut passen. Vielleicht mache ich auch ne Formula The One rein, falls ich eine mit rot eloxierten Schrauben im Sattel finde (und bezahlen kann in dem Augenblick).


Was mich echt antörnt ist das Gewicht. Selbst mit ner schwereren Gabel und Gardasse-Reifen komme ich U15 kg. Yeah, so muss das!

Nur das Steckachsensystem ist eine Qual, brrrr.


frogmatic schrieb:


> ...
> Sherman ist großes Kino - ich bin damals dran verzweifelt, keine ausreichend weiche Feder zu finden. ...



Jerome von JL-Racing hat mir die weichste geschickt, die zu kriegen war. Mindest 10 Kilo müsste ich meiner Süßen drauf packen, damit die gepasst hätte.


----------



## Duc851 (10. Februar 2015)

Die Travis gibts in 150mm, 180mm und 200mm. Du wirst aber doch wohl keine 3kg Gabel an das Radl packen wollen?!


----------



## BigVolker (10. Februar 2015)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> .... Jerome von JL-Racing hat mir die weichste geschickt, die zu kriegen war. Mindest 10 Kilo müsste ich meiner Süßen drauf packen, damit die gepasst hätte.



Das heißt, deine Freundin fährt fortan mit dem Prophet Bierholen?

Schöner Aufbau!


----------



## Girl (10. Februar 2015)

Es tut mir ja schon etwas Leid 

Ich möchte mein Prophet in L verkaufen, falls jemand Interesse hat einfach anfragen.
Es wird die Tage auch im Bikemarkt landen.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (10. Februar 2015)

Duc851 schrieb:


> Die Travis gibts in 150mm, 180mm und 200mm. Du wirst aber doch wohl keine 3kg Gabel an das Radl packen wollen?!



Wiegt sie, oder? Wahrscheinlich hauts auch mit der Einbaulänge nicht hin. Die Sherman dürfte ja aber auch alles andere als leicht sein.

Hat die Travis schon ne Titanfeder?

Ach verdammt, ich gaube, ich bau doch die Fox 36 Van ein. Die hat nen cm mehr Federweg und baut etwas flacher. Der LW ist jetzt schon bei 64-65°, in unserer Gegend also nutzlos...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duc851 (10. Februar 2015)

Travis SC 203mm mit Titanfeder wiegt knapp über 3 kg (und hat ne abartige Einbaulänge). Titanfedern bekommen ist ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit. Meistens werden die mit Standardfedern verkauft. Fox 36 Van 180mm Federn passen aber für die 203mm-Version. Die 180mm und 150mm Travis sind nur wenig Leichter, da der hauptsächliche Unterschied die Standrohrlänge ist. Manitou Sherman liegt so um die 2.5kg. Ein halbes Kg an der Gabel merkt man schon deutlich.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (10. Februar 2015)

Hast Recht, hab ich in der Zwischenzeit auch recherchiert.

Bin halt selber mal die Travis gefahren, und die ist schon ein Wahnsinnsstaubsauger. Allerdings war das auch kein Enduro ...

Für die Info mit den 180er-Federn werden Dir einige Travis-Fahrer dankbar sein!


----------



## Alpine Maschine (11. Februar 2015)

Experten,

hat das SL eine andere erlaubte Gabeleinbaulänge als das reguläre Prophet? Mir wurde damals gesagt, der Rohrsatz sei derselbe ...

Handbuch sagt:


----------



## Alpine Maschine (11. Februar 2015)

Hat sich mehr oder weniger gelesen. Wollte ne 36 TALAS einbauen, nachdem ich gelesen hab, dass die nur 527 Einbaulänge hat. Das war aber die allererste, mittlerweile sinds 3 cm mehr...

Aber falls einer die Antwort weiß, feel free ...


----------



## Trialside (11. Februar 2015)

Dass der Rohrasatz beim normalen Modell und der SL-Variante gleich ist, habe ich auch noch so im Hinterkopf. Hatte selbst auch mal ein SL, das ich mit ner 140er Pike und später auch mit einer 150er Lyrik ohne Probleme gefahren bin.


----------



## Duc851 (12. Februar 2015)

160mm Gabeln (545mm) gehn mit nem Zero Stack Steuersatz schon im normalen Prophet. Hatte ich auch lange. Jetzt ist ne 44 RC3 Ti 150mm drin. Schmeiß die alte Talas auf den Müll! Entweder spricht sie gut an und rauscht durch den Federweg oder sie spricht beschissen an, rauscht nicht durch den Federweg und nutzt max. 2/3 des FW aus.


----------



## Girl (13. Februar 2015)

Die Rohrsätze sind gleich, das SL wurde nur mit einem 190mm Dämpfer, einer 110mm Gabel und Trinkrucksack ausgeliefert. Es lässt sich problemlos in ein normales Prophet umbauen mit anderer Gabel und Dämpfer.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (13. Februar 2015)

Duc851 schrieb:


> .... Schmeiß die alte Talas auf den Müll! ...



Schrieb ich TALAS? Sorry, ist den VAN RC2. Die bekommt jetzt meine Süße, von der das MX oben ist, ich nehm die Sherman in meine (dann Ex-) SL. Hinten den 200er-Dämpfer (mit 50 Hub kommen doch die 140 am Hinterbau raus, oder?)




Girl schrieb:


> Die Rohrsätze sind gleich, das SL wurde nur mit einem 190mm Dämpfer, einer 110mm Gabel und Trinkrucksack ausgeliefert. Es lässt sich problemlos in ein normales Prophet umbauen mit anderer Gabel und Dämpfer.



So hatte ich's auch im Kopf. Dämpfer dann 190/38?


----------



## Girl (13. Februar 2015)

190x50 war es glaube und im normalen dann ein 200x57


----------



## Duc851 (13. Februar 2015)

190/45mm gibt 120mm Hub. 190x50 und 200x50 gibt beides 140mm (plus minus ein paar millimeter). Logischerweise gibt 190x50 im XC-Loch die Selbe Geo wie 200x50 im FR-Loch.
Van hört sich schon bedeutend besser an als Talas. Das ist dann auch was ordentliches!

200x57 ist keine gute Idee außer du fährst im XC-Loch oder knallst die Progression voll an, damit das Hinterrad nicht mit der Sitzstrebe kollidiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpine Maschine (13. Februar 2015)

War das echt 190/45?

Hab noch so was im Ohr von "Der 190er erreicht die off. 50 nicht ganz, daher der Unterschied". Ne richtige, offizielle oder gar frei käufliche Variante war das doch nicht, der 190/45er, oder?

200/57 geht schon, aber nur im FR-Loch, sonst passt mir die Geo nicht. Nur sollte man den Dämpfer dann (zu) hart fahren und das Sitzrohr mit Folie schützen. 

Da ich den DHX 5.0 in der DH-Performnce im Prophet doch besser finde als den Float (egal, ob RP oder sonst was für Gedöne): gab's den auch als 200/50?


----------



## Trialside (14. Februar 2015)

Bei Interesse hätte ich derzeit einen Fox Float Triad in 190x45mm da. Einfach mal meine Bikemarkt-Anzeigen durchstöbern .


----------



## coma1976 (15. Februar 2015)

moin, hier ist ja mal wieder was los! hat noch jemand evtl nen bolzen für das schwingenlager lagernd?


----------



## CD Rush (11. März 2015)

Hallo,

falls jemand Interesse am Prophet SL meiner Freundin hat, hier der Link:

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...y-lefty-shimano/296690935-217-1558?ref=search

Mit freundlichen Grüßen.

CD Rush


----------



## BigVolker (12. Mai 2015)

Hallo Leute, da im Bikemarkt aktuell nicht viel los ist, möchte ich fragen ob jemand einen Prophet MX Rahmen in L veräußern möchte.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (13. Mai 2015)

So sieht man sich wieder ... Rate mal, für was für nen Rahmen der leichte Lenker sein soll 

Na gut, es ist ein SL, kein SX.

Was versprichst du dir von nem MX an Vorteilen? Die sind nämlich selten und noch seltener in schön und aus vertrauenswürdiger Quelle.


----------



## BigVolker (13. Mai 2015)

Weil ich Hänfling die Trails so häftig beknattern werde, das Leipzig fortan 5 unter NN liegen wird. Da brauche ich einen stabilen Rahmen. 
Eigentlich ist der Grund, dass ich a) schlechte Erfahrungen mit ISCG Kettenführungen gemacht habe, die über einen BB-Adapter verschraubt werden und ich b) schon eine 12 x 135 mm Nabe habe, die für das Projekt vorgesehen ist. Und c) weils einfach eine 'bessere' Version ist. Marketing funktioniert.
Aber wenns ein normales wird, ist das auch ok.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (13. Mai 2015)

Also, wenn das Hänfling ironisch gemeint ist, dann lieber kein Prophet. Über 85 Kilo fängt der Hinterbau dann an zu wackeln wie ein Lämmerschwanz. Das weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung (20 Kilo Ausrüstung dazu, erstmal angehalten und geschaut, ob das Hinterrad fest ist.)

Was waren dass denn für schlechte Erfahrung mit der CG? Hab selber einen BB-Mount am Prophet gefahren, die ging reibungslos. War aber nur eine Rolle unten, eine Blackspire.

Die 12x135-Achse kannst du auch mit einer fetten Schraubachse im normalen Hinterbau vom Prophet nutzen, das hab ich gerade. Weiß aber nicht mehr, wo die her ist, find im Netz auf die Schnelle auch keine.

Falls die frei ,würde, was der Plan ist, würde ich sie dir anbieten.

Ansonsten ist das Prophet ein sehr, sehr geiles Rad. Geo ist immer noch aktuell, durch das 1.5-Steuerrohr kannst du jede Gabel fahren, du kannst den Federweg am Heck über nen Dämpfer mit anderem Hub verändern, und leicht isses auch noch.


----------



## BigVolker (13. Mai 2015)

Ich hatte eine GXP Kurbel mit einem Kettenblatt. Dazu habe ich mir im Bikemarkt eine 77designz Freesolo Kettenführung besorgt und mit einem ISCG03 Adapter am Reset GXP Tretlager geklemmt. Nun war es so, dass die Kurbel nach der Montage nicht frei drehte, da die Stummel der Aufnahme für das kleine Kettenblatt an den Schrauben der ISCG Befestigung hängenblieben.
Nachdem ich die Grundplatte dann mit einem Senker malträtiert habe um Senkkopfschrauben zu verwenden, blieb die Kurbel nicht mehr hängen, dafür schliff die Kette permanent an den Gleitblöcken der Führung. Da waren die Verstellmöglichkeiten der Freesolo aber schon ausgeschöpft und es gab noch 2 Möglichkeiten -> Spacer am Tretlager versetzen oder BB-ISCG-Adapter abdrehen. In Betrachtung der Kettenlinie wäre eigentlich das Abdrehen die sauberste Lösung, was mir aber nicht möglich war.
Wenn du schonmal mit dem GXP-Light Tretlager von Reset Racing hantiert hast, weißt du das die De-/Montage immer eine ziemliche Friemelei ist. Ich hatte dann einfach den linken Spacer nach rechts verfrachtet, damit ich erstmal fahren konnte.
In diesem Sinne ein eher kleines Problem, aber ich war dann nach 3 mal Tretlager ausbauen reichlich bedient.

Beim Rest: Full-Ack!

P.S. ich habe eine Ringle Abbah Hinterradnabe und mir mit einem 12 mm Alurohr schon einen Adapter für 10 mm Schnellspannachse zurechtgesägt und gefeilt, da bin ich versorgt. Trotzdem danke für das Angebot.

P.P.S. Hänfling trifft es ganz gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duc851 (13. Mai 2015)

Von Reverse gibts ne entsprechende Schraubachse (12mm Achse, in den Ausfallenden auf 10mm verjüngt).
Wenn ein L-Prophet in Leipzig rollt würd ichs gerne mal probefahren. Nur so zum Vergleich zu meinem M-Prophet.

Leipzig liegt gefühlt schon 5 Meter unter NN. Zum Glück ist NN veraltet und jetzt gibts NHN. Die Keller sind trotzdem nass.

Edit: Die Abbah Rockt. Fahr ich am Stadtradl und brauch keine Klingel mehr.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (13. Mai 2015)

Muss mal suchen, wo die Blackspire steckt. Könntest du haben. Selber gefahren mit GXP-Kurbel. hier mal die Auszüge aus dem Manual zu Umwerfer und Kurbel.












Wahrscheinlich brauchst du dann eine BBmount-CG, die statt des Spacers, lustigerweise also innen montiert wird.


----------



## BigVolker (13. Mai 2015)

Duc851 schrieb:


> Von Reverse gibts ne entsprechende Schraubachse (12mm Achse, in den Ausfallenden auf 10mm verjüngt).
> Wenn ein L-Prophet in Leipzig rollt würd ichs gerne mal probefahren. Nur so zum Vergleich zu meinem M-Prophet.
> 
> Leipzig liegt gefühlt schon 5 Meter unter NN. Zum Glück ist NN veraltet und jetzt gibts NHN. Die Keller sind trotzdem nass.
> ...



Ich habe am Stadtrad eine Superdupereight, also den Vorgänger der Abbah. An der Superbubba, die ich am Vorderrad gefahren bin, ist leider der Flansch gerissen :-(. Da habe ich mittlerweile eine Hope Ti Glide als Ersatz.
Zur Abbah bin ich günstig auf Ebay gekommen, Bikewagon hatte welche für unter 30$ pro Stück verkauft, da habe ich mir 2 besorgt, was mit Versand deutlich günstiger war als hierzulande eine gebrauchte Nabe.

P.S. sobald ich ein aufgebautes Exemplar vorweisen kann, können wir uns gern mal auf eine Runde treffen.


----------



## BigVolker (13. Mai 2015)

@Alpine Maschine ich werde dann eine G-Junkies ZweiG Kettenführung fahren mit E-Type Kit. Die habe ich schon da und ist rein von der Verarbeitung top. Aktuell habe ich sie meinem Arbeitskollegen geliehen für sein Rad (kurze Werbung fürs Youngtimer Unterforum), siehe das letzte Bild dieses Beitrags.
Edit: Kurbel soll eine Hollowgram (ohne SL) sein, da brauch ich aber zumindest die Welle für BSA Tretlager (160 € für Welle, ein paar Abdeckscheiben und das Tretlager sind ne Ansage)


----------



## Duc851 (13. Mai 2015)

Brauchst kein E-type Kit. Das Prophet kannste auch mit normalem Umwerfer fahren ;-)
Aber wenn dus schon hast, ists wohl egal...


----------



## BigVolker (13. Mai 2015)

Jaa ... das schau ich mir dann an, wenn alles da ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zymnokxx (24. Juni 2015)

Ich wollte mich eventuell auch ins Prophet-Abenteuer stürzen und bin auf der Suche nach einem Rahmen Größe M. 
Noch eine Frage: Gibt es auch bezüglich Federweg einen Unterschied zwischen Prophet und Prophet MX oder ist der gleich?


----------



## Duc851 (24. Juni 2015)

Federweg ist gleich. Das SL hat etwas weniger Federweg, was sich aber durch einen anderen Dämpfer "kurieren" lässt.


----------



## zymnokxx (24. Juni 2015)

Duc851 schrieb:


> Federweg ist gleich. Das SL hat etwas weniger Federweg, was sich aber durch einen anderen Dämpfer "kurieren" lässt.


danke für die schnelle Antwort!


----------



## crack_MC (24. Juni 2015)

im Bikemarkt verkauft jemand ein Prophet Gr. M in "Saffranmetallic"


----------



## Alpine Maschine (26. Juni 2015)

SL hat einen 190x50-Dämpfer, das "normale" einen 200x50. Der längere Dämpfer gibt etwas mehr Hub frei.

Es funktioniert auch ein 200x57 Dämpfer, damit kommt man auf ca 160mm Federweg am Heck.


----------



## Girl (26. Juni 2015)

Wenn der Hinterreifen vom Durchmesser nicht zu groß ist.


----------



## Duc851 (26. Juni 2015)

Das SL hat einen 190x45 Dämpfer. Federwege sind mit 190x50 und 200x50 nahezu gleich
200x57 funktioniert nur in XC-Stellung problemfrei. In FR-Stellung brauchts einen flachen Reifen, damit der nicht mit dem Sitzrohr kollidiert.


----------



## BigVolker (26. Juni 2015)

@zymnokxx hast schon eine Supermax? Die würd' ich gern mal in einem Prophet sehen. Schön Gabel & Rahmen in raw unn schwarze Anbauteile unn schöner Schnorres beim Fahrer.


----------



## zymnokxx (26. Juni 2015)

BigVolker schrieb:


> @zymnokxx hast schon eine Supermax? Die würd' ich gern mal in einem Prophet sehen. Schön Gabel & Rahmen in raw unn schwarze Anbauteile unn schöner Schnorres beim Fahrer.


Bislang noch nicht! Die Supermax brauche ich eigentlich für einen anderen anderen Rahmen, aber alle SuperMax die ich bislang gebraucht gesehen habe, hatten einen zu kleinen Brückenabstand. Neu will ich die Gabel nicht einzeln kaufen. 

Das Prophet-Projekt wäre nur eine Spielerei.... Hab noch eine Lefty Max 140mm die würde gut passen. Aber nur wenn ich einen guten/günstigen Rahmen bekomme. Im Bikemarkt schaue ich regelmäßig, war aber noch nichts dabei, was für mich gepasst hätte. Aber es eilt auch nicht.
Habe auch mal einen Prophet-Aufbau mit 24x2.8''-Reifen hinten gesehen! Wäre auch eine Überlegung wert.


----------



## ezekiel1111980 (6. Oktober 2015)

Hallo Prophet-Fahrer,

ich brauche an meinem Prophet MX einen Ersatz für meinen Rock Shox Pearl und denke an einen Fox Float CTD oder RP23. Welche Buchsen bräuchte ich für einen Fox-Dämpfer und wo bekomme ich die her?
Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus für Eure Antworten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogmatic (7. Oktober 2015)

Meinem bescheidenen Kenntnisstand nach haben Rock Shox und Fox das gleiche Maß der Dämpferaugen, die vorhandenen Buchsen dürften passen. Probier die doch erstmal, ob überhaupt ein Kauf nötig ist.


----------



## Duc851 (7. Oktober 2015)

zymnokxx schrieb:


> Habe auch mal einen Prophet-Aufbau mit 24x2.8''-Reifen hinten gesehen! Wäre auch eine Überlegung wert.



Welcher _aktuelle_ Reifen käme da in Betracht?


----------



## BigVolker (7. Oktober 2015)

Der Pearl hat ein anderes, kleineres Augenmaß als die Fox-Dämpfer. 
Beim Ermitteln der Buchsenbreite hat sich Ausmessen bezahlt gemacht ;-). Zur Not schaust du aber einfach in die Handbücher im Service-Bereich der C'dale Homepage.
Fox Buchsen bekommst du online oder beim Radhändler deines Vertrauens.


----------



## BigVolker (7. Oktober 2015)

Du hast das MX aus dem Bikemarkt, richtig? Mit Domain und eben Pearl?


----------



## frogmatic (7. Oktober 2015)

BigVolker schrieb:


> Der Pearl hat ein anderes, kleineres Augenmaß als die Fox-Dämpfer.


Wieder was gelernt...


----------



## Duc851 (7. Oktober 2015)

Rock Shox Pearl: Buchsenbreite jeweils 12,0mm; Durchmesser 12,0mm
Manitou Evolver ISX4: Buchsenbreite Kolbenseite: 12,6mm; Buchsenbreite Luftkammerseite 12,3mm; Durchmesser 12,0mm
Manitou Evolver ISX6: Buchsenbreite Kolbenseite: 12,6mm; Buchsenbreite Luftkammerseite: 12,3mm; Durchmesser 12,0mm
Manitou Radium R: Buchsenbreite Kolbenseite: 12,6mm; Buchsenbreite Luftkammerseite: 12,6mm, Durchmesser: 12,0mm

Ergo: Manitou-Buchsen passen. (Altes Modell. Ab Swinger Expert verwendet Manitou auch Zoll statt metrische Durchmesser).


----------



## BigVolker (7. Oktober 2015)

Er will ja jetzt neu einen Fox verbauen und kommt vom Pearl.

Aber an deiner Ausführung gibt es natürlich nichts zu Zweifeln.


----------



## Duc851 (7. Oktober 2015)

Das hab ich jetzt nicht so genau gelesen


----------



## coma1976 (7. Oktober 2015)

was hast du denn gegen den Pearl? bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden mit der performance...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coma1976 (14. Oktober 2015)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1912414?in=set


----------



## Duc851 (14. Oktober 2015)

Man sieht bei dir an der Federwegsausnutzung denke ich ganz gut das Endanschlag-Elastomer des Pearl. Das kommt bereits bei 40 vom 50mm Hub.


----------



## coma1976 (15. Oktober 2015)

ein bischen geht noch  den Abstreifer hab ich auch schon weiter runter bekommen...aber der Endanschlag ist dafür etwas weicher und nicht so hart...


----------



## coma1976 (17. Oktober 2015)

mal umgebaut auf Marzocchi...alleine schon das Rollern auf der Straße ist ein ganz anderes Feeling wie vorher...irgendwie satter...


----------



## coma1976 (17. Oktober 2015)




----------



## Duc851 (18. Oktober 2015)

Welcher ist das? TST oder WC? Was sagst du nach den ersten Ausfahrten? Die 44 ist eine sehr gute Wahl fürs Prophet ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coma1976 (18. Oktober 2015)

ist der tst! bin bis jetzt nicht im Gelände gewesen...Dauerregen aber morgen gehts in Pfälzerwald! ich werde berichten!


----------



## coma1976 (23. Oktober 2015)

soo...muß sagen bin begeistert von der neuen Kombi! Rad liegt wesentlich satter und durch die tst Geschichte kann ich den Charakter sehr schnell on the fly verändern! V.a. bleibt die 44er viel höher im Fw stehen an Stufen etc. also hat sich absolut gelohnt der Tausch.


----------



## ezekiel1111980 (23. Oktober 2015)

@ BigVolker, frogmatic und Duc851:

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten. Und ja, ich hab das MX aus dem Bkemarkt. Bin auch begeistert von den Fahreigenschaften des Prophet. Leider hat der Pearl Dämpfer seine besseren Tage schon hinter sich und ein neuer/ guter berauchter Dämpfer müsste rein. Welchen würdet Ihr denn empfehlen? Bin nicht auf Fox festgelegt.


----------



## BigVolker (23. Oktober 2015)

Ich kann leider noch nicht aus dem Nähkästchen plaudern, aber alle zum Ende (stark) progressiven Dämpfer sollen sich im Prophet gut machen. Das trifft natürlich funktionsbedingt auf alle Luftdämpfer zu, besonders aber Manitou Swinger 4 Way, Fox RP23 und irgendein DT-Swiss (habe ich aber alles aus diesem Thread).
Frohes Schaffen und mein Neid sei mit dir!


----------



## mitcho (13. Januar 2016)

Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben, ich würde mein altes Prophet SL gerne wieder zum Leben erwecken, brauche dafür aber einen neuen Dämpfer.
Ich habe mich schon durch die knapp 50 Seiten (und weitere) dieses Themas gelesen, stehe aber immer noch mit Fragezeichen da.

Ich würde gerne einen Fox Float RP23 fahren, damit bin ich auf anderen Bikes gut klar gekommen. Ich bin 177cm und wiege 74kg, Tendez sinkend, und der Rahmen ist Größe M. 
Wenn ich richtig gelesen habe, brauche ich einen 190x45 mit Rebound und Compression Tune in Medium?! 200x30 auch Medium Tune sollte auch funktionieren, dann vllt mit einer 140er Lefty unstelle der 120er TPC+ die im Augenblick verbaut ist. Oder einen RP23 mit Boostvalve?
Ich bin auch offenen für andere Vorschläge: RockShock Monarch oder X Fusion? Ich werden den Rahmen eher FR als DH einsetzen.

Bin für alle Hinweise dankbar!


----------



## Domus (13. Januar 2016)

mitcho schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben, ich würde mein altes Prophet SL gerne wieder zum Leben erwecken, brauche dafür aber einen neuen Dämpfer.
> Ich habe mich schon durch die knapp 50 Seiten (und weitere) dieses Themas gelesen, stehe aber immer noch mit Fragezeichen da.
> 
> Ich würde gerne einen Fox Float RP23 fahren, damit bin ich auf anderen Bikes gut klar gekommen. Ich bin 177cm und wiege 74kg, Tendez sinkend, und der Rahmen ist Größe M.
> ...



Servus,
Also ich fahre in meinem Prophet einen Fox Float mit Tune M. Der Dämpfer wurde von Cannondale Original so verbaut und ich bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden damit. Einbaulänge ist 200x50.
Viele Grüße


----------



## Girl (13. Januar 2016)

Ich bin mit den Foxdämpfern nie so richtig glücklich geworden. Die standen nicht schön im Federweg und sind nach schlechtem losbrechen nur durchgerauscht. Was bei mir gut funktioniert hat waren die Manitou Swinger mit Ausgleichsbehälter da man dort die Endprogression einstellen konnte. Der Rahmen ist recht degressiv was ihn leicht durchschlagen lässt.

Zum Schluss war ich mit einem Stahlfederdämpfer von Manitou in 190x50 in der FR Possition am zufriedensten.


----------



## frogmatic (13. Januar 2016)

mitcho schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben, ich würde mein altes Prophet SL gerne wieder zum Leben erwecken, brauche dafür aber einen neuen Dämpfer.
> (...)
> Bin für alle Hinweise dankbar!


Also ich habe gerade beim Aufräumen meinen Manitou Original-Dämpfer, inklusive Buchsen, für den Verkauf sauber gemacht. Einbaumaß ist 200x50 wenn ich mich recht entsinne.
Bei Interesse PN...


----------



## Duc851 (13. Januar 2016)

Girl schrieb:


> Zum Schluss war ich mit einem Stahlfederdämpfer von Manitou in 190x50 in der FR Possition am zufriedensten.



Ernsthaft? 190x50 in FR-Position??
Marzocchi Roco oder Manitous mit kleiner Luftkammer machen sich recht gut im Prophet.


----------



## Girl (13. Januar 2016)

Duc851 schrieb:


> Ernsthaft? 190x50 in FR-Position??
> Marzocchi Roco oder Manitous mit kleiner Luftkammer machen sich recht gut im Prophet.



Stimmt, war die XC Position. Habs nicht mehr so richtig vor Augen gehabt. die beiden Positionen sind ca. 1,2cm auseinander wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe und so war die Geometrie mit einer Lefty MAX nah an FR dran und es gab keine Probleme mit Reifen schleifen am Sattelrohr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cdrider (9. Februar 2016)

Hallo zusammen bin grad durch Zufall auf den Tread gestoßen und möchte mein Prophet auch mal zum Besten geben.
2005 er 1000 Team Replikation in Gr L.
Die Dämpfer Diskussion ist bei mir auch Grad ei  Thema.Ich liebäugelt Grad mit dem Monarch xx,hat da jemand Erfahrung?


----------



## ezekiel1111980 (9. Februar 2016)

@ cdrider,

erstmal Glückwunsch zu Deinem schönen Prophet. Ich hatte auch erst kürzlich nach einem neuen Dämpfer für mein Prophet MX gesucht und habe letztendlich einen Monarch Plus RC3 200x51 im M/M Tune eingebaut. Dieser funktioniert einwandfrei. Über den Monarch XX kann ich Dir leider nichts Genaueres sagen.


----------



## Domus (24. Juni 2016)

Servus,
ich würde mir gerne ne neue Gabel in meinen Propheten basteln. Die hat nen Tapered Schaft. Welchen Steuersatz würdet Ihr für ein Prophet 6 empfehlen?


----------



## Zilli-Project (24. Juni 2016)

Ich kann bei CANNONDALE -Rahmen (speziell *Alu*) in Verbindung mit einem *tapered Gabelschaft* den folgenden Steuersatz von HOPE bedenkenlos empfehlen:

*HOPE Pick'n'Mix*

obere Lagerschale: *HSC4* (Gewicht: *59*g)
untere Lagerschale: *HSCF* (Gewicht: *66*g)
*
Qualität *ist *überragend *gut. Der Preis ist m.M.n. für das was man bekommt mehr als günstig.

Bilder (im verbauten Zustand) dazu gibt es in meinen Fotoalbum.


Beste Grüße
Fabian


----------



## Domus (6. Juli 2016)

Zilli-Project schrieb:


> Ich kann bei CANNONDALE -Rahmen (speziell *Alu*) in Verbindung mit einem *tapered Gabelschaft* den folgenden Steuersatz von HOPE bedenkenlos empfehlen:
> 
> *HOPE Pick'n'Mix*
> 
> ...



Hi Fabian,
danke für den Tipp. Ich werde berichten!

Viele Grüße
Domus


----------



## Ozeo (22. August 2016)

Hallo. Möchte auch gerne mal mein Prophet vorstellen 

Gruß Marcus


----------



## veraono (27. November 2016)

Zilli-Project schrieb:


> Ich kann bei CANNONDALE -Rahmen (speziell *Alu*) in Verbindung mit einem *tapered Gabelschaft* den folgenden Steuersatz von HOPE bedenkenlos empfehlen:
> 
> *HOPE Pick'n'Mix*
> 
> ...





Domus schrieb:


> Hi Fabian,
> danke für den Tipp. Ich werde berichten!
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Domus


Gibt's schon Erfahrungen?

Ich brauche  schnelle Hilfe und eigentlich nur eine kurze Bestätigung:

Nachdem ich kurz vor dem Kauf eines Propheten bin quält mich die Frage ob ich ein Standard Angle Set verbauen kann (konkret interessiert mich das Superstar Slackerizer -2° T6-3 ZS49/EC49 für 110 bis 120mm Steuerrohre).
Das Internet spuckt sehr widersprüchliche Aussagen zum Steuerrohr-Durchmesser  des Prophet aus, mal “Headshock - Sondermaß“, mal 49mm mal 50mm, mal 49,57mm...
*Gehe ich richtig in der Annahme, dass ZS49 und EC49  letztlich 49,57mm entspricht und das auch der Durchmesser beim Prophet ist, ich demnach jeden Standard Steuersatz verbauen kann?!*
Sorry , ist bestimmt irgendwo schon zigmal besprochen worden aber ich hab weder über Google, noch über die Foren-Suche eine klare  Aussage  mit eindeutigem Bezug auf das Prophet gefunden.
VIELEN DANK


----------



## veraono (3. Dezember 2016)

veraono schrieb:


> Gibt's schon Erfahrungen?
> 
> Ich brauche  schnelle Hilfe und eigentlich nur eine kurze Bestätigung:
> 
> ...


Konnte mir die Antwort mittlerweile selbst geben:


veraono schrieb:


> Nachdem ich mich auch hab verwirren lassen von den ganzen Aussagen im Internet kann ich s auch nur nochmal bestätigen, das Steuerrohr beim Cannondale Prophet ist ein ganz normales 1,5“ Maß , entsprechend passt wie schon oben geschrieben ein ZS49 oder EC49 (=49,6mm) Steuersatz


Einbau des Winkelsteuersatz war aber aufgrund der geneigten Oberflächen und der präzisen Ausrichtung kein Spass:
Mit Heißluftfön, Gefrierfach , Fett,  viel Geduld, Gummihammer und Anfasen des Steuerrohres ging's dann irgendwann.
EDIT: Das Prophet ist schon optisch ein Hammerteil , hatte  Riesenglück  mit einem quasi  neuwertigen Rahmen.
Bin schon sehr auf die ersten Ausfahrten gespannt aber jetzt darf ich erstmal noch aufbauen.
Wenn ich fertig bin mach ich mal Bilder von dem guten Stück


----------



## Mr.Fork (13. Juni 2017)

Melde mich mit meinem 3. Propheten zurück. Ich kann nicht lassen. Immer noch eines der vielseitigsten Bikes.
Und.. einfach schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ravenride (29. Juli 2017)

veraono schrieb:


> Bin schon sehr auf die ersten Ausfahrten gespannt aber jetzt darf ich erstmal noch aufbauen. Wenn ich fertig bin mach ich mal Bilder von dem guten Stück


Wo bleiben die fotos!!! Oder ist dein projekt noch nicht fertig?


----------



## veraono (30. Juli 2017)

Doch





ravenride schrieb:


> Wo bleiben die fotos!!! Oder ist dein projekt noch nicht fertig?


Hehe, doch. Gibt schon zwischenzeitlich ein paar Entwicklungsstufen. War etwas nachlässig und Handy Cam macht nur noch unscharfe Bilder
Werde mich mal bemühen.


----------



## ravenride (2. August 2017)

Anbei etwas farbe in diesem grauen seitenalltag!  Ein 2006 PPROPHET zum 35jährigen cannondale jubiläum.

Außer der gabel und den rahmen ist nichts mehr im original zustand. Selbst die lefty hat seit 2012, ein solo air system von rock shox verbaut und somit auch noch genügend endprogresion bei wenig luftdruck bzw. für leichtgewichtler. Leider wird das bike seit 2011 von meiner besseren hälfte nur noch wenig bewegt.


----------



## veraono (11. Mai 2018)

ravenride schrieb:


> Wo bleiben die fotos!!! Oder ist dein projekt noch nicht fertig?





veraono schrieb:


> Doch
> Hehe, doch. Gibt schon zwischenzeitlich ein paar Entwicklungsstufen. War etwas nachlässig und Handy Cam macht nur noch unscharfe Bilder
> Werde mich mal bemühen.


Was lange währt...  
Und bitte keine Kommentare zu den langen Bremsleitungen und Spacerturm. 
Der Pearl wird irgendwann noch gegen einen (bereits hier liegenden aber noch Service bedürftigen) Monarch neueren Datums getauscht, weil mich die Druckstufe (sofern man das überhaupt so nennen kann) in Kombi mit der degressiven Anlenkung nicht überzeugt. Ansonsten besteht der Aufbau,  außer der Fox, welche die Revelation aus Performance -Gründen abgelöst hat und dem Antrieb im Wesentlichen aus Teilen die ohnehin noch vorhanden waren. Bin soweit ganz zufrieden und komme nur leider viel zu selten zum artgerechten Fahren, Augenmerk lag daher stark auf Preis /Leistung und Schnäppchen.
PS: Es ist ein -2 Grad Angleset von Superstar Components verbaut.


 

 



Grüße


----------



## BOOZE (18. November 2018)

Damit hier etwas Leben in die Bude kommt.

Mein Junior hat jetzt ein Prophet MX in S mit 24" Räder, schön klein.
Und Papa hat auch eines, seit vielen Jahren


----------



## zymnokxx (5. November 2019)

Bin gerade auf der Suche nach einem Rahmen. Will jemand seinen loswerden, am liebsten gleich mit funktionierendem Dämpfer in Größe M oder L.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.gmh (2. Dezember 2019)

Hi
Würde nein Prophet Sl (M) hergeben.
Will teilen:



			https://www.willhaben.at/iad/kaufen-und-verkaufen/d/cannondale-prophet-343498508/
		

Einfach melden falls interesse besteht

msg Andi


----------



## BigJohn (2. Dezember 2019)

@zymnokxx ??


----------



## zymnokxx (3. Januar 2020)

Mal eine Frage in die Runde: Ich würde gerne ins Prophet vorne ein 29er Laufrad einbauen. Basis ist eine 29er-Fatty mit 515mm Einbaulänge und 80mm Federweg. Damit die Geo nicht komplett unausgewogen wird, ist es vermutlich besser ein SL als Basis zu nehmen. Was meint ihr?

Alternativ das gleiche bei einem Rush: Da hab ich mal die Erhöhung des Tretlagers durchgerechnet und die Lenkwinkelveränderung, das sah auf dem Papier nicht so gut aus.


----------



## Duc851 (3. Januar 2020)

Die Prophet Rahmen sind von der Geo alle gleich. Unterschiede gibt's nur im Dämpfer (184x44, 190x50, 200x50) und das MX ist verstärkt.


----------



## crack_MC (3. Januar 2020)

29" vorne mit Fatty ? Das Geld würde ich lieber in eine gebrauchte Lefty investieren und evtl. mal 27,5" probieren...wenn Du das Überrollverhalten verbessern willst!? Ansonsten lieber ein komplett neues Bike anschaffen


----------



## Alpine Maschine (3. Januar 2020)

Duc851 schrieb:


> Die Prophet Rahmen sind von der Geo alle gleich. Unterschiede gibt's nur im Dämpfer (184x44, 190x50, 200x50) und das MX ist verstärkt.


Jupp. Der Unterschied im Federweg beim SL hinten ergibt sich beim 190x50 dadurch, dass der in Wahrheit nur ca 45mm frei gibt.



Duc851 schrieb:


> das MX


Hat gerade keiner als M-Rahmen im VK?


----------



## zymnokxx (3. Januar 2020)

Duc851 schrieb:


> Die Prophet Rahmen sind von der Geo alle gleich. Unterschiede gibt's nur im Dämpfer (184x44, 190x50, 200x50) und das MX ist verstärkt.


Nur mal kurz zur Klärung:
184x44 = SL Prophet ?
190x50= "normale" Prophet?
200x50 = MX Prophet?

Stimmt das so?


----------



## Alpine Maschine (4. Januar 2020)

Nope.
der 190 war im SL (zumindest in meinem), weil der, wie schon gesagt, keine echten 50 hergibt. Der 200x50 im Normalen. MX bin ich mir nicht sicher, aber ich meine, es wäre auch ein 200x50 gewesen, zumindest anfangs.

Wann und ob der 184er kam, kann ich nicht beantworten.


----------



## BigJohn (15. Januar 2020)

@zymnokxx bist du schon fündig geworden? Sind wieder ein paar Prophets bei ebay drin.


----------



## zymnokxx (15. Januar 2020)

@BigJohn danke,  habe ich auf dem Schirm.
Hab jetzt erstmal ein Rush zum Aufbauen und das Prophet-Projekt etwas in den Hintergrund rücken lassen. Ist aber nicht komplett ad acta gelegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cannaprography (16. April 2020)

Liebe Prophet-Fahrer,

vielleicht kann mir jemand weiterhelfen. Bei mir steht seit einiger Zeit mal wieder ein Mantelwechsel am Prophet 4000 an und nun überlege ich, eventuell auf Tubeless umzusteigen. Allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher ob die CrossMax SL von 2005/2006 schon dafür ausgelegt sind, ich habe die Suchfunktion schon bemüht, konnte aber leider nichts dazu finden. Außerdem würde mich mal interessieren ob und wenn ja wie oft die Lefty gewartet werden sollte? Das Rad ist ja mittlerweile schon 15 Jahre alt und bis auf einen normalen Bike-Service beim Cannondale-Händler wurde da nichts gemacht. Der verbaute Manitou scheint mir auch mit der Zeit die Luft nicht mehr so lange zu halten wie es anfangs noch der Fall war. Über Meinungen zu einem Dampferwechsel würde ich mich auch sehr freuen. 

Sonnige Grüße


----------



## crack_MC (19. April 2020)

Hi cannaprography,
tubeless ist eigentlich ne super Sache, kann aber auch nervig werden wenn es nicht richtig abdichtet.
Dann erst mal Fehlersuche und rumgesaue mit der Dichtmilch... 
Die Laufräder sollten tubelesstauglich sein, da müßte irgendwo auf der Felge das UST Symbol drauf sein.
Welche Reifen willst Du denn montieren? Michelin?
Mein Prophet ist auch ca. 15 Jahre alt, die Lefty (Max TPC 140) hatte ich alle paar Jahre gefettet und den "Gabelreset" durchgeführt. Vor ca. 5 Jahren hatte ich die Lefty bei Fahrrad Kohl in Altenberg zum Service, sehr empfehlenswert! Ging fix und ist günstiger als der Cannondale Service Eighty Aid.
Mit dem Manitou Dämpfer kann ich Dir nicht weiter helfen, bei meinem Prophet hatte ich vor ca. 10 Jahren einen DT Swiss XM 180 (200/50) eingebaut. Funktioniert bei gemäßigter Fahrweise sehr gut, ist aber nichts für Bikepark Einsätze...

Grüße crack_MC


----------



## cannaprography (20. April 2020)

@crack_MC vielen Dank für deine Rückmeldung, nach dem UST Symbol werde ich direkt mal schauen.
Bisher hatte ich den Maxxis High Roller montiert, habe mich nun aber entschieden mal den Continental Mountain King zu testen.

Zur Wartung der Lefty habe ich bisher nur die Serviceleistungen von EightyAid gesehen, dass man einen Gabelreste selbst durchführen kann ist mir neu. Danke für den Hinweis.

Was mich an dem Manitou hauptsächlich stört ist, dass er keinen Lockout besitzt und dadurch auf der Geraden und bergauf doch deutlich einiges an Energie verloren geht. Ist aber auch eher ein mittelfristiges Thema.

Viele Grüße,

Cannaprography


----------



## Livanh (29. Juni 2020)

Hallo Leute,
weiss hier grad wer welchen Bremstandard das Prophet hinten hat? Ich hab leider keinen Plan vom genauen Jahrgang - ist ein schwarzer Rahmen mit 2 Geo-Optionen. Kein MX Hinterbau. Ich seh natuerlich das es eine IS Aufnahme is, aber welche Groesse?
Danke


----------



## cbert80 (29. Juni 2020)

MAGURA | Bike & Powersports Components
					

Bei MAGURA gestalten wir die Zukunft: Wir entwickeln innovative Produkte für Fahrrad und Motorrad.




					www.magura.com


----------



## crack_MC (29. Juni 2020)

Es gibt doch nur eine Größe!? Internationaler Standard = IS
Würde max. auf 180mm gehen, Adapter IS auf Postmount gibts  in jedem Online Shop oder gutem Bikeladen...
Bei einem Bremssattel mit IS Aufnahme hängt die Größe ja auch vom Bremssattel ab


----------



## crack_MC (3. Juli 2020)

Endlich mal ein Foto von meinem Prophet:


----------



## ravenride (16. November 2020)

Anleitung zum Reseten der Lefty, funktioniert bei der DLR Speed Lefty auch


----------



## ravenride (17. November 2020)

Cannaprography
[/QUOTE]


cannaprography schrieb:


> Liebe Prophet-Fahrer,
> 
> vielleicht kann mir jemand weiterhelfen. Bei mir steht seit einiger Zeit mal wieder ein Mantelwechsel am Prophet 4000 an und nun überlege ich, eventuell auf Tubeless umzusteigen. Allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher ob die CrossMax SL von 2005/2006 schon dafür ausgelegt sind, ich habe die Suchfunktion schon bemüht, konnte aber leider nichts dazu finden.
> 
> Sonnige Grüße



Servus Cannaprography,

Als ehemaliger Prophet Fahrer habe ich nach langer Zeit wieder einmal ins Forum geschaut und bin über deinen Post gestoßen. Anbei meine bescheidende Meinung zum Laufrad.

Die original Tubeless Felgen von damals haben einen doppelten Boden, so dass man im inneren der Felge keine Speichen sieht, wenn der Reifen demontiert ist. Der doppelte Boden kann aber leichte Risse mit der Zeit erhalten und undicht werden, so wie bei meinem Laufradsatz. Wenn bei Waschen der Laufräder plötzlich Luftblasen an den Speichen sichtbar werden, ist es ein sicheres Zeichen dafür, dass die Tubelessfelge nicht mehr zu 100% abdichtet! Zudem ist diese Art von Felgen um einiges schwerer, gegenüber einer Standardfelge mit einer Tape-Abdichtung der Speichen.

Tubelessmontage kann man nur wärmstens empfehlen, ich für meine Person kann nur positives darüber berichten. Wenn du noch die original Felgen von 2006 hast, dann würde ich mir an deiner Stelle neue Laufräder mit einer Innenweite von 30mm zulegen. Mit einem 2,35“ breiten Reifen hast du einen enormen Gripp in den Kurven, ein ganz neues Fahrgefühl im Vergleich zu einer schmalen Felgenkombi mit 20mm und 2,25 Reifen.

Der Reifen wird an der Wulst mehr in der Breite gespreizt, sitzt fester und ist Verwindungssteifer. Zudem fährt man diese Reifenkombi mit weniger Luftdruck, entsprechend gibt es mehr Traktion bei Uphill, kürzere Bremswege, mehr Sicherheit. Schont die Bremsbelege, da in den Kurven weniger gebremst wird, generell gibt es mehr Sicherheit auf dem Trail und auch weniger Vibrationen, die sich auf den Körper übertragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ravenride (17. November 2020)

cannaprography schrieb:


> Liebe Prophet-Fahrer,
> Außerdem würde mich mal interessieren ob und wenn ja wie oft die Lefty gewartet werden sollte? Das Rad ist ja mittlerweile schon 15 Jahre alt und bis auf einen normalen Bike-Service beim Cannondale-Händler wurde da nichts gemacht.



Aus dem Lefty Handbuch, anbei eine Kopie des Wartungsintervalls. Um die Lefty Speed DLR zu öffnen, benötigst du einen Shimano Innenlagerschlüssel, neuere Leftys haben vermutlich andere Kronen zum Öffnen.

Den Reset der Lager kann jeder durchführen, siehe Anleitung weiter oben, es ist keine Hexerei. Wenn sich der Federweg der Lefty reduziert, dann sollten die Lager zurückgesetzt werden. Nach einigen Touren den vorhandenen Federweg ausmessen. Zwischen den Reifenstollen und der Steuerrohrunterkannte sollte der angegebener Federweg der Lefty, plus 0,8 bis 10 mm zusätzlicher Raum vorhanden sein.

Reifenstollen sind entsprechend unterschiedlich hoch, von daher variiert der zusätzlicher Wert zum gesamten Federweg. Zum Messen, kann man sich ca. ein 4 cm breites Holzstück auf die entsprechende Federweghöhe zuschneiden, damit lässt sich der Abstand schnell und zuverlässig überprüfen. Mit Meterstab wird die Überprüfung ungenau.


----------



## zymnokxx (17. November 2020)

Ich erlaube mir mal hier zu fragen: Will jemand seine Lefty 1.0 loswerden? Bitte Infos an mich. Hätte dafür eine seltene Fatty 29er mit 80mm oder (wenn ich es über Herz bringe sie doch wegzugeben) eine Fatty Solo 26er auch mit 80mm Federweg. Beide mit frischem Service.


----------



## ravenride (19. November 2020)

cannaprography schrieb:


> Was mich an dem Manitou hauptsächlich stört ist, dass er keinen Lockout besitzt und dadurch auf der Geraden und bergauf doch deutlich einiges an Energie verloren geht. Ist aber auch eher ein mittelfristiges Thema.
> 
> Viele Grüße,
> 
> Cannaprography



Hm, soweit ich mich noch erinnern kann, war der Manitou Swinger SPV ein ziemlich guter Dämpfer! 

Ein wenig mehr Luftdruck in die kleine SPV Luftkammer (die mit dem rotem Luftventil) und der Dämpfer wippte nicht mehr. Etwas Zeitaufwendig ist die Angelegenheit schon, bis man zum guten Ergebnis kommt. Immer wieder den Luftdruck ändern und ausprobieren…. Natürlich ist ein Lockout mit einer SPV Luftkammer nicht zu ersetzen, aber ich fand den Dämpfer schon sehr gut. 

In all den Jahren hatte sich vieles technisch am Dämpfermarkt verändert – nicht nur technisch, auch preislich, leider! Mountainbikefahren ist ziemlich teuer geworden. Da ich weder dein Einsatzgebiet noch Fahrweise, bzw. deine Vorlieben kenne, kann man keine Empfehlung aussprechen.


----------



## pancreascyste (5. Dezember 2020)

Als ich mich heute mal wieder an die Wartung meines Prophet MX 2 gemacht habe, dachte ich nicht, das es noch ein aktuelles Forum für ein 15 Jahre altes Rad gibt. Meine Billig-Remote-Sattelstütze hat sich verabschiedet. Bevor ich auf eine normale Sattelstütze abrüste: Kann man in dem rahmen auch eine interne Remote-Lösung verbauen?
Hat jemand so etwas schon einmal gemacht.
Würde mich freuen......


----------



## zymnokxx (5. Dezember 2020)

pancreascyste schrieb:


> Als ich mich heute mal wieder an die Wartung meines Prophet MX 2 gemacht habe, dachte ich nicht, das es noch ein aktuelles Forum für ein 15 Jahre altes Rad gibt. Meine Billig-Remote-Sattelstütze hat sich verabschiedet. Bevor ich auf eine normale Sattelstütze abrüste: Kann man in dem rahmen auch eine interne Remote-Lösung verbauen?
> Hat jemand so etwas schon einmal gemacht.
> Würde mich freuen......


Einfach Rahmen aufbohren. Hab ich mit Cannondale-Hardtails schon gemacht. Hab die Bohrung ca. 5-8cm über dem Tretlager gemacht. Ging ohne Probleme. Wenn du ne Stütze sucht, ich hab ne 27.2mm KindShok Lev Integra übrig.


----------



## pancreascyste (6. Dezember 2020)

Keine Angst wegen der Rahmenstabilität?
Muss ich mir nachher mal anschauen.
Wegen der Sattelstütze kannst du mir ja mal ne PN schreiben. 

Schönen Sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ravenride (7. Dezember 2020)

pancreascyste schrieb:


> Als ich mich heute mal wieder an die Wartung meines Prophet MX 2 gemacht habe, dachte ich nicht, das es noch ein aktuelles Forum für ein 15 Jahre altes Rad gibt.


JAaaaH, die Propheten leben ewig! Ebenfalls, schönen Sonntag!


----------



## veloeli (11. Dezember 2020)

Die externe Dropper-Ansteuerung ist von der Schoko-Seite eh nicht zu sehen...


----------



## Domus (15. Februar 2021)

Servus,
Ich hätte noch ein Original Schaltauge von meinem Prophet mit 135mm Schnellspanner. Ist nagelneu und unbenutzt.
siehe Bikemarkt: 





						Rahmen-Ersatzteile: 135 Angebote auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Rahmen-Ersatzteile ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 135 Artikel online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de
				




Grüße 
Dom


----------



## derStuka (23. Februar 2022)

veloeli schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1166726
> Die externe Dropper-Ansteuerung ist von der Schoko-Seite eh nicht zu sehen...


Äh, Du hast ein Cannondale Gemini Schwinge am Prophet verbaut ?


----------



## baltes21 (13. März 2022)

Ja, sieht so aus, es ist definutv keine prophet(mx) schwinge


----------



## derStuka (3. Juli 2022)




----------



## derStuka (3. Juli 2022)

So, es ist startklar. Ist mein zweites Prophet und gerade in Betrieb gegangen. Mein Prophet #1 wird in den nächsten Wochen auf 1x12 umgebaut aber ich möchte natürlich zwischenzeitlich fahren. 
Eigentlich wollte ich schon immer ein zweites Prophet haben...😄


----------



## hirschjaeger (7. August 2022)

Ahoi, ich zeige euch auch mal mein altes Prophet MX. Mal vorweg, ne sehr zuverlässige Karre. Top Rahmen und leicht. Ich habe das Radl komplett umgekrempelt, selbst das Fahrwerk.
Die Idee dahinter war Optimierung und Modernisierung. Einsatzgebiet: vornehmlich Freeride im ursprünglichen Sinne und Park shreddn.

Die wichtigsten Umbauten:


Works components steuersatz -2°
1190mm RS, 430mm reach, 596mm stack, 63,5° LW, 72° SW
Lyrik mit stealth Achse & SKF racing seals, Mission control tuning (shims, Öl), u-turn ausgebaut und firm Feder verbaut
cane creek valt Dämpferfeder
hope nw retainer Kettenblatt 32t, (bessere Totpunkt Überwindung, bei z.z. 16,5kg Kampfgewicht)
SMDC Kefü mit abgedrehten RaceFace Atlas Rockguard (perfekte Kombie mit einem 32er Ei als Kettenblatt)
Eigendesign und selbst produzierter Unterrohrschutz mit *caps Harz auf Avery Folie (Prototyp) eine Hommage an unseren Crew Hausberg, ebenso prod. Rock Shox Topcap (Alu gebürstet, Druck blau)
selbstgebauter Kettenstrebenschutz aus 3M rubber mastic tape. Strebe ist nur im kritischen Bereich geschützt, cleaner look
alter 9fach shadow xt Antrieb mit '07 xtr dr shifter (beste Performance  und relativ verchleißarm für einen Kettenantrieb gegenüber 12 fach)
unzerstörbare doubletracks und eine sehr alte Novatec Nabe mit hochwertigen Stahlfreilauf, eine Rarität und beim Verschleiß qualitativ den meisten neuen Naben überlegen - Null Ärger 
Der Rest ist geiler Standard shit und hübsch anzusehen und darüber hinaus robust und funktional.
Viel Spaß beim glotzen


----------

